#ubuntuone 2009-08-24
<jblount> When I run "ubuntuone-client-applet" in a terminal, I see a notify-osd popup saying "There was a fatal error in Ubuntu One. This mayb be a bug in the software. Please click on the Ubuntu One icon in your panel to report a bug."
<verterok> --
<verterok> Guillermo Gonzalez
<verterok> <http://launchpad.net/~verterok>
<verterok> --
<verterok> Guillermo Gonzalez
<verterok> <http://launchpad.net/~verterok>
<verterok> --
<verterok> Guillermo Gonzalez
<verterok> <http://launchpad.net/~verterok>
<verterok> ooops
<jblount> I've flushed all the settings and reinstalled a few times to try to sort that.
<jblount> verterok: :)
<verterok> jblount: hi
<jblount> verterok: hi
<verterok> jblount: could you check the logs?
<verterok> jblount: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<jblount> verterok: tailing now...
<jblount> verterok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258640/
<jblount> verterok: The oauth log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258641/
<verterok> jblount: could you paste a few more lines :)
<verterok> ?
<verterok> jblount: looks like a loop
<jblount> verterok: On the sd log?
<verterok> jblount: yeap
<verterok> jblount:there is an error in the oauth logs
<jblount> verterok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258642/
<jblount> verterok: Yeah, I wonder if that is the problem-causer
<verterok> jblount: syncdaemon is running, pleae confirm : ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<verterok> jblount: I'm sure we have a bug report with a similar traceback
<CardinalFang> Moin.
<jblount> verterok: "/usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon" is running
<jblount> CardinalFang: j0
<verterok> jblount: so the oauth dbus thingy is having problems, I can't help with that, could you paste a bit more of the oauth logs?
<jblount> verterok: Sure, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258643/ is all of it
<verterok> jblount: please, check the contents of /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/oauth_urls
<verterok> jblount: you should have a [default] section with 4 rows
<Chipaca> verterok: that should've probably ben [DEFAULT]
<Chipaca> verterok: AFAIK, DEFAULT is special, but default is not
<Chipaca> (special as in "magically appears in all sections")
<verterok> Chipaca: uh? oauthdesktop isn't usign configglue, just ConfigPArser
<Chipaca> verterok: that's CP magic, not CG magic
<jblount> verterok: I don't seem to have this anymore. I did fiddle with it at some point last week trying to do something unrelated, how can I bring this back?
<Chipaca> “Know Thy Standard Library” :-D
<verterok> Chipaca: :)
<verterok> jblount: reinstall the client package maybe?
<jblount> verterok: Will try again, although I think I have since having this problem.
<Chipaca> it's probably considered a configfile
<Chipaca> you might have a oauth_urls.dpkg.new or something
<verterok> Chipaca: but when I change config files, apt barf about what version I want to keep
<jblount> Chipaca: donde?
<Chipaca> /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/oauth_urls.dpkg-new ?
<Chipaca> jblount: qué te hacés el hispanoparlante, ahora! :)
<jblount> Chipaca: :)
<jblount> Chipaca: This file, it doesn't come back with reinstall, so I guess it is treated like a config file. I also don't have a .dpkg-new in that directory (/etc/xdg/ubuntuone).
<jblount> Just "auth_registration.d" and "syncdaemon.conf"
<verterok> Chipaca: a dpkg-reconfigure?
<Chipaca> verterok: don't think so
<Chipaca> jblount: dpkg -P python-ubuntuone-client; apt-get install python-ubuntuone-client
 * jblount is once again learning that he shouldn't fiddle with random files
 * Chipaca goes for some tea
<verterok> jblount: he next time you need to change a file in /etc/xdg/foo/bar.conf, just add a new file in: ~/.config/foo/bar.txt
<verterok> jblount: in the case of u1, ~/.config/ubuntuone/ :)
<verterok> s/he/the/
<jblount> verterok: Thanks!
<verterok> jblount: if the app is using xdg correctly it should pick the file in your home
<jblount> verterok: Chipaca 's suggestion seems to have worked, I just went through the oauth process and sd seems to be working now.
<verterok> jblount: cool
<dobey> meh, oauth :(
<aquarius> thisfred, CardinalFang: so, afaict, things we need to do for desktopcouch for the freeze (which statik would like finished today if possible): make dc.records use oauth (lp:~sil/desktopcouch/dc-records-oauth, blocked on couchdb patch), make pairing exchange oauth tokens (chad), make DC startup kick off continuous replication (chad, bug 416581), work out how to get cloud oauth tokens into DC (me/thisfred). Is that it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416581 in desktopcouch "Start replication to paired servers on desktopcouch startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416581
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> HAPPY MONDAY SAY ME IF YOU WANT TO OR IF STATIK IS THE BOSS
<statik> haha
<jblount> statik: :)
<statik> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> dobey, urbanape?
<dobey> me
<statik> CardinalFang ?
<statik> urbanape is out being famous today
<CardinalFang> me
<statik> DONE: desktopcouch merges, packaged couchdb-0.10 branch, landed chads spawning branch and broke edge rollouts
<statik> TODO: Erlang packaging work (enabling tests) to unblock main inclusion of couchdb
<statik> BLCK: nope
<statik> aquarius, you have the stick
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: talk to chad about pairing app actually doing oauth token exchange and save into management db and DC startup kick off continuous replication to all paired servers; discover that chad is doing all my work; win
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; learn about process groups; review desktopcouch changes from past week;  be baffled as to why oauth isn't working but only sometimes; talk to cardinalfang/thisfred about what remains to be done for desktopcouch
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:  couchdb patch which lets OAuth read users from the ini file doesn't seem to work
<aquarius> "I ask you to kill teknico and you can't even do that one simple thing" - Robert Vaughn, Superman 3
<teknico> DONE: installed and configured the new Dell notebook, investigated a problem in markgsaye's phone_setup branch, started a branch to fix the problem
<teknico> TODO: completing and landing the mentioned branch, working on the phones web ui
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<teknico> superman kill me? ha!
<jblount> DONE: reviews, fixed client (reminded self to stop fiddling with random config files that in my home directory)
<jblount> TODO: LAND BRANCHES THAT FIX THE WEB UI, take Tuesday and .5 of Wed off
<jblount> BLOCKED: nope
<jblount> rodriogo_: rocknroll
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Tomboy default sync server work. Started adding url fields to evo-couchdb contacts. Played a bit with liboauth
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. oAuth authentication and signing of all couchdb-glib requests. Finish adding URLs to contact records in evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> next: dobey
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Finished #330769, Buenos Aires sprint and back
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Preferences dialog, Fork OAuth
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> CardinalFang: surprise!
<dobey> and fear
 * aquarius laughs
<CardinalFang> DONE: Vacated.  Accidentally thought about d-c replication and worked on that.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Make advertisement/replication daemon.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: OAuth is still a mystery.  Maybe this doesn't block.
<dobey> and an almost fanatical devotion to the pope
<teknico> the pope with an eye
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<rodrigo_> hey dobey, how was Buenos Aires? practiced your Spanish? :)
<CardinalFang> Well, I do admire Alexander Pope mightily.
<aquarius> rodrigo_, good work on the liboauth stuff :)
<statik> rodrigo_, did you see the blog post about macaco contacts integrating with couchdb yesterday?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: well, nothing done yet, just trying to understand the liboauth API
<rodrigo_> statik: no, in planet ubuntu?
<dobey> haha, oauth
<dobey> rodrigo_: a little spanish, not much time outside the hotel though
<aquarius> some dude suggested an ubutnu one service that tracks your laptop, too, which was interesting
<rodrigo_> aquarius: track it how?
<CardinalFang> "Last IP address is:  foo."
<rodrigo_> dobey: you had at least some good meat, didn't you?
<statik> rodrigo_, http://www.themacaque.com/?p=226
<dobey> rodrigo_: yeah, we went to the meat emporium on monday
<rodrigo_> statik: SteveA and I talked with him some weeks ago, I even sent him a mail but had no answer, so good he keeps working on it
<aquarius> rodrigo_, http://jldugger.livejournal.com/32566.html
<statik> rodrigo_, i registered on the site and left a comment talking about desktopcouch, but it hasn't been moderated yet
 * aquarius goes for a cigarette before hassling thisfred and cardinalfang for a full list of what needs doing for a DC 0.3 release
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ah, cool, anti-theft :D
 * CardinalFang interprets that as an invitation to think about it.
<rodrigo_> statik: yeah, he should use desktopcouch
<dobey> hrmm
<thisfred> aquarius: a cool idea, certainly, but needs some major changes: since ubuntuone needs a logged in user to run, the thief will have gone "WTF is this Umbongo? I'll format and install windows, before ubuntuone would have the chance to report an IP.
<thisfred> and this, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, is why we need ubuntuone in the kernel!
<thisfred> ;)
<aquarius> thisfred, CardinalFang: so, afaict, things we need to do for desktopcouch for the freeze (which statik would like finished today if possible): make dc.records use oauth (lp:~sil/desktopcouch/dc-records-oauth, blocked on couchdb patch), make pairing exchange oauth tokens (chad), make DC startup kick off continuous replication (chad, bug 416581), work out how to get cloud oauth tokens into DC (me/thisfred). Is that it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416581 in desktopcouch "Start replication to paired servers on desktopcouch startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416581
<thun_> thisfred: No, the kernel does not survive a install windows.
<thun_> thisfred: it *has* to go into the BIOS!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Yeah, but we'd have to lower the Python stack space too far.  :(
<thisfred> thun_: yeah I understand that: but likely the thief would boot the machine at least once
<thisfred> before reinstalling
<rodrigo_> statik: I just submitted patch for tomboy with u1 as default server. At the end, discussing with Sandy we decided not to allow several sync servers, since tomboy is not ready for that, so it just defaults to having u1 as default. For more than one sync server, it will be done in next cycle
<thisfred> thun_: but +1 on ubuntuone in the BIOS
<thisfred> :D
<dobey> likely the thief would steal your information before wiping the drive and selling it on ebay
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Though, think about what a system desktop-couch would get us.
 * thun_ would be happy to get a kde version first:-)
<aquarius> rodrigo_, they're going to ship tomboy in gnome with u1 as default sync server?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: no, it's a patch for our package
<dobey> likely, your laptop is probbly suspended or in hibernation, and so you are already logged in anyway
<aquarius> rodrigo_, oh, right, heh.i thought: blimey. :)
<rodrigo_> aquarius: I didn't even suggest Sandy to accept the patch :D
<dobey> though likely, the thief will probably be smart enough to not have it hit the network when thieving your data off the disk, before wiping it clean and stuffing it on ebay
<statik> rodrigo_, that is great
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I can't get both pairing+oauth and the replication thing done in the next 8 hours.
<dobey> is liboauth the C library version?
<thisfred> dobey: you'd be surprised. Most people who feel they need to resort to stealing physical objects aren't geniuses
<CardinalFang> One of them, sure.
<rodrigo_> statik: well, I would have liked to not lose that much time trying to make it work with several servers, to just submit such an easy patch (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/416865), but well, it's done now :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that's why I'm trying to nail down the list, so we can divide up the work ;) First thing is: is there anything else that needs to be on that list and isn't? (thisfred, statik, your comments on that invited too)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416865 in tomboy "Need to have ubuntuone as default sync server" [Undecided,In progress]
<rodrigo_> dobey: yes
<thisfred> dobey:  If they were they'd be stealing intellectual property. That's where all the big money is, I hear. ;)
<dobey> thisfred: exactly. though you can't really sell open source IP to anyone for any big money
<dobey> or i would already have a house or 5
<statik> aquarius, i'm working on unblocking couchdb going into main by enabling tests in the erlang packages, and am standing by to build you a new couchdb package when we get a fixed oauth patch
<rodrigo_> aquarius: the latest couchdb package in karmic includes the changes feed?
<thisfred> aquarius: I can't think of anything else, though I envision going through the list itself may sprout a few side items
<rodrigo_> aquarius: well, or the one in our PPA, which I think was the one being updated this morning
<aquarius> rodrigo_, certainly the one in our ppa does. I'm not sure about whether that's actually in karmic or not yet. (statik will know)
<rodrigo_> ah ok, that's enough for testing
<statik> aquarius, it's in our beta ppa now
<dobey> damnit
<statik> rodrigo_, it's not the global _changes feed
<rodrigo_> statik: it's per database?
<dobey> meh
 * dobey hopes autogen works this time
<dobey> stupid hard disks failing
<statik> rodrigo_, i'm not quite sure
<dobey> hrmm
<rodrigo_> aquarius: what's the url for the changes feed?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, http://localhost:portnumber/dbname/_changes
<aquarius> or _changes?feed=continuous for continuous updates
<rodrigo_> aquarius: seems to not work for me then, I guess I don't have the latest
 * rodrigo_ checks
<rodrigo_> ah, the db didn't exist :D
<aquarius> statik, so, I suspect, we won't have all this stuff finished today, so no dc0.3 today :(
<statik> aquarius, maybe we can do a 0.3pre with whatever we can get finished today
<aquarius> statik, yep; jan is planning to look at the patch in an hour or so
<thisfred> aquarius: so
<thisfred> I'm thinking reuse the keys to the filesync car
<aquarius> agreed entirely
<aquarius> but...can you sign up for u1 data without u1 filesync?
<thisfred> which everyone will have after they installed u1
<thisfred> aquarius: not in this alpha you can't is my thinking
<aquarius> kk. So, then, keys already exist. In order to sync your data with U1, then, you just need to run something on the desktop.
<aquarius> My thought is: add a button to the pairing app with "pair with Ubuntu One" on it.
<thisfred> aquarius: yes, that's a logical enough place for now
<thisfred> and maybe forever
<aquarius> and that button would...get the keys from the keyring and write a paired server record for U1
<aquarius> and that's it?
<thisfred> I really like that it seems we're gonna be able to treat it just like any other pairing almost all of the way
<aquarius> that's the plan
<thisfred> aquarius: yes, then the other side needs work
<aquarius> that way U1 is not magic and special
<aquarius> other side?
<thisfred> cloud
<aquarius> what work does it need?
<aquarius> replication needs to readch out and create databases *anyway*
<thisfred> we need a way to put those keys in the .ini/_users db
<thisfred> when a user signs up
<aquarius> why? just put 'em in there when the punter first signs up for u1.
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> that's what I mean
<aquarius> I'm not sure where those keys are created
<thisfred> but that's easy, and not really dtc related
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> so it's just easy then, right
<aquarius> add one button to the pairing app which gets the keys from the keyring. Done.
<aquarius> it can't be that easy.
<aquarius> what does u1fs put in the keyring?
<aquarius> right, so that's doable
<dobey> just the oauth token
<statik> wow, erlang builds itself 4 times while bootstrapping
<aquarius> dobey, yep, got it, perfect.
<dobey> although i think we should probably do it better than we do
<dobey> but we can change that later
<dobey> hey tcole
<tcole> howdy
<thisfred> aquarius: ok, so: wrt desktopcouch, what can I do right now to help? I have only one very minor desktopcouch issue assigned to me, which I can work on, but it's not a new feature, and basically only code cosmetics
<thisfred> so, if there is nothing concrete, I'll go on with cloud issues, and respond to your cries of despair and help out wherever appropriate
<aquarius> thisfred, you can talk to jan when he looks a the patch, and test that it works, since I have to go and get my daughter shortly...but that's not a right-now thing. Hm, what else is on the list?
<aquarius> thisfred, what will be the URL of my couch in the cloud?
<thisfred> aquarius: good point: we need to decide that and get a proxy up I suppose
<thisfred> what would be kinda neat to have is ubuntuone.com/couchdb/foodb
<thisfred> like /files and /notes
<thisfred> where the login would redirect, but no idea if that's possible with oauth
<aquarius> *nod*
<thisfred> if not ubuntuone.com/[u1accountid]/[foodb] works
<thisfred> I don't think an ugly url matters really
<thisfred> we won't be opening futon or anything like that
<thisfred> nothing needs to go there but replication
<dobey> you can pretty much do anything you want with oauth
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> I'm not sure what we want to do though. Since we don't need human readable urls, I think we need to do what is at the intersection of least work and best debuggability
<thisfred> so less redirection is probably better
<aquarius> going to pick up my daughter
<aquarius> bbiab
<thisfred> aquarius: later
<aquarius> thisfred, am about half done on the Ubuntu-One-button-in-pairing-app
<thisfred> aquawesome
 * CardinalFang acquires lunch.
 * dobey does some evil to test his branch
<dobey> crap
<dobey> need to make syncdaemon fork/exec (daemonize) itself on start
<statik> start-stop-daemon is a built in program to do that
<dobey> that's a server thing
<dobey> i need it to fork/exec when i run it from the applet
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> and my desktop just locked up hard
<dobey> probably from my attempt at trying to fork/exec syncdaemon
<dobey> but i really must get some lunch now, bbiab
<J_Litewski> Ubuntu One/My Files was removed?
<J_Litewski> huh, nevermind, it seems like Nautilius changed the bookmark on me
<jblount> J_Litewski: Sorry no one has responded, but I belive that is a recent change from us, we are trying to make it easier to find "where do I put these files"
<J_Litewski> np, I was having problems with it syncing yesterday and today my bookmark changed, so I was think my computer was starting to spaz on my
<J_Litewski> *me
<jblount> jtatum_: :), if it makes you feel better, I had some video card driver weirdness this morning, and was thinking something along the same lines.
<jblount> dobey: Is there a reason we're using "allow modification" instead of "allow changes" in the sharing interface on the desktop?
<jblount> (I'm making the web ui match right now, and modifications seems like a yucky computer word)
<dobey> i don't think they had computers when middle english was in widespread use
<aquarius> thisfred, I have thought of something else that needs doing: port discovery logic. the port number is now output to the log file, and parsing that is better than walking proc
<jblount> dobey: What do you think about swapping it for changes instead of modifications ?
<CardinalFang> Ooo.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Do we have the PID also?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yep, it's written to the pidfile. why?
<dobey> jblount: i don't know. don't really have time to fuss about it either
<jblount> dobey: That's fair. I'll leave it alone for now.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Just curious.  I want to make sure that the data is right, still.  Walking /proc ensures that the port is recent info.  Log files can be stale forever.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, but walking /proc is a horrid hack :)
<dobey> Chipaca or verterok: ping
<Chipaca> dobey: pong
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Agreed.  I'd be happier delegating that to a program that does the same, and that everyone would scream about if it broke.  "ps" or "netstat" maybe.  Poor Unix needs better process management functions.
<thisfred> aquarius: ah
<dobey> Chipaca: how hard would it be to make syncdaemon "daemonize" (fork/exec itself) on start?
<thisfred> well, shouldn't be too hard, and should make things more stable.
<thisfred> aquarius:  Should I get on that then>
<thisfred> ?
<aquarius> thisfred, I think so, yes -- it's a nice self-contained bit
<thisfred> aight
<Chipaca> dobey: not hard
<Chipaca> dobey: why?
<Chipaca> dobey: not hard, if we for a moment can pretend we are not hours away from feature freeze
<Chipaca> dobey: so, why?
<dobey> Chipaca: so that it can exit(0) and not block the applet when i do subprocess.Popen() to run it when dbus gives me back an error
<dobey> but maybe i am just trying to go about this the wrong way in the first place
<Chipaca> dobey: well, dbus shouldn't give you back an error. What error is it giving you back?
<dobey> Chipaca: me personally? nothing unless i somehow force a failure by simply making it so dbus can't activate syncdaemon
<verterok> dobey: I don't know if it's the right way, but you can avoid blocking on a subprocess
<thisfred> oh, btw CardinalFang: I took out the random stopping of couchdb in the tests. I know I said before I wanted to test the stop and automatic start, but I'll think of a more controlled way. Perhaps I'll just copy one other simple test, and run a stop at the beginning.
<dobey> Chipaca: but lots of people are getting the "Fatal Error" warning at start up, because i guess syncdaemon starts slower than the dbus reply timeout or something, and dbus throws its hands in the air and reports an error saying it doesn't know what's going on
<Chipaca> dobey: the solution changes dramatically depending on that "or something"
<Chipaca> dobey: according to bug #62763 the timeout was raised from 25 to 40 seconds. Both values are immensely huge compared to the u1sd startup times we're seeing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 62763 in dbus "dbus activation timeout too short" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62763
<dobey> Chipaca: well given beuno's most recent report, it seems like it fails, and then starts up and sends the StatusChanged signal with READY_WITH_LOTS_OF_THINGS_TO_DO_AND_MAYBE_THERE_IS_SOME_NETWORK (or whatever that state is) :)
<Chipaca> verterok: dbus registration happens before local rescan, right?
<verterok> Chipaca: yes
<Chipaca> quite
<dobey> Chipaca: i don't think it's an activation timeout issue
<dobey> Chipaca: but rather, message reply timeouts
<dobey> basically the general "dbus isn't really async, but you can try and use it like it is" problem
<Chipaca> dbus isn't async?
<verterok> dbus is async
<CardinalFang> dbus functions can be sync or asycn.
<verterok> but it's usually used in a fake-sync mode
<verterok> CardinalFang: not really sync, the client just blocks waiting the async reply :/
<Chipaca> right, but dbus itself is an asynchronous message-passing system
<CardinalFang> verterok, Dang!  I guess you can think of syscalls doing the same!
<verterok> CardinalFang: :)
<verterok> CardinalFang: I mean, it's async by nature, but looks like the sync api is the most used one. but as it don't gurantee delivery, IMO don't make sense to use a sync api ;)
<CardinalFang> It does not retry?
 * CardinalFang is no dbus expert.
<verterok> CardinalFang: I'm also not a dbus expert :)
<verterok> CardinalFang: but I don't think retry is builtin, in the sync api :/
<dobey> dbus method calls are sync
<dobey> if you want async, you have to make your sync dbus method call do something in a timeout/thread/something, and have it call a signal
<dobey> and have the method call itself return immediately, and return void
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Do you have an API in mind for Bug#416581 data?
<verterok> dobey: no you shouldn't need to run the method call in thread, syncdaemon dbus tests run in a single thread and use dbus calls without blocking
<aquarius> CardinalFang, api?
<dobey> verterok: no no, you misunderstood me
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yeah, I need to read those records, so I wondered if you were just designing the data or updating a branch also.
<verterok> dobey: you mean the endpoint?
<dobey> verterok: in the "server" that implements the method call, you have to stick the actual work in a timeout/thread, and return immediately, otherwise it will block
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ah, the record format is as in the bug, I think: server, oauth, database_name_prefix, pull_from_server top level keys
<verterok> dobey: hmm, don;t know really. I hate threads, twisted FTW!
<verterok> :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Er, okay.  So I will write code.  Rgr.
<dobey> any dbus method call that doesn't immediately return void, is not async :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, just seen your comment. database_name_format seems fine to me. What do you mean by "wary of changing hte name"?
<dobey> which is why we get the "did not get a reply" errors for the get_root call and such
<dobey> eh
<dobey> verterok: you said i can make popen not block?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, how are you getting a uuid for the pairing identifier?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, if the remote database name isn't the same as here, then an uneducated pairing later could (AFAIK) blossom into infinite databases.  foo -> pfx-foo.  pfx-foo -> pfx-pfx-foo ...
<dobey> in C i might agree... i don't see how in pydoc
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, but we have to do that, because your contacts db and my contacts db may well be ont he same U1 couch server
<aquarius> CardinalFang, hence u1accountid/contacts
<verterok> dobey: how are you using Popen?
<aquarius> dobey, does the desktop *know* your U1 account ID in any way?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I intended to use one of the functions in the uuid py module.
<dobey> aquarius: no, all we know is the oauth access token
<aquarius> dobey, that's what I thought
<aquarius> thisfred, any suggestions as to where I should get the database name prefix from, since the desktop doesn't know the u1 account ID? I could oauth to a page on the web server which displays it...
<dobey> verterok: verterok http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258827/
<aquarius> CardinalFang, str(uuid.uuid4()) ?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, that sounds right, uuid4()
<verterok> dobey: p.wait() is the blocking bit
<dobey> verterok: how do i know if it failed to start up?
<verterok> dobey: you need to check p.returncode
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't yet understand why we need prefixes, and if we do need them to keep data straight on servers we own, perhaps we should change the server to keep them arranged without d-c changes.  This means changing Erlang code, I'm sure.
<thisfred> aquarius: sry phone
<dobey> verterok: if the process is still running, p.returncode is None
<verterok> dobey: yes
<dobey> and it blocks
<aquarius> CardinalFang, we need them because up at u1 we'll have (conceptually) one couch server with all the databases on, so we need to differentiate your contacts db from mine
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I honestly don't think it's a problem -- when we set up replication, we have to specify the DB names for each end anyway
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so we just specify xxx for local name and db_prefix+xxx for remote name
<verterok> dobey: calling returncode blocks?
<verterok> dobey: it's an attribute lookup :/
<dobey> well it's not a call
<dobey> but yes the applet is still blocking without p.wait()
<verterok> dobey: right, it's an attribute lookup
<verterok> dobey: possiblt the p.stderr.readlines() call
<verterok> *possibly
<dobey> yes, well readlines() also blocks
<dobey> and returncode is not None, so...
<dobey> :(
<verterok> dobey: != 0 right? :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, at U1 server, use oauth token supplied earlier to map to U1 account name, and prefix it there silently.  If I can change a record and/or code on my box and shove data into your database, then you might regret it.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that's why we want per-database authentication :)
<verterok> dobey: maybe moving that into a thread, and block the thread instead of the mainloop?
<dobey> ah ok
 * aquarius proposes lp:~sil/desktopcouch/pair-with-u1, which adds "Ubuntu One" to the pairing app. CardinalFang, a glance from you at that would be good :)
<dobey> "if returncode and returncode != 0" seems to be ok
<aquarius> why not "if returncode"? 0 is falsy, isn't it?
<thisfred> aquarius: if we don't know the u1account id we're sort of screwed, unless we do a single url that redirects, or have a service to find out
<thisfred> aquarius: the account id isn't findoutable from the filesync either?
<dobey> aquarius: are negative numbers true?
<aquarius> thisfred, nope. filesync only knows the oauth tokens.
<aquarius> dobey, yep
<statik> aquarius, thisfred: if we are doing oauth, shouldn't the server side be able to handle the account mapping transparently?
<aquarius> dobey, on the other hand, 0.1 is also false. Er. :-)
<statik> aquarius, like some kind of really simple proxy that knows if the client is syncing the contacts db signed with elliot's token, then it's really the elliot_contacts database (i'm simplifying, but you get the idea)
<aquarius> statik, only if we guarantee that everyone's oauth token is unique, which we don't currently do as far as I know?
<dobey> aquarius: uhm, i don't think exit() allows you to exit with float values?
<aquarius> tcole, do we guarantee that all generated oauth tokens are unique? (I'm not sure who did the oauth server side implementation for u1fs)
<statik> we guarantee that they are unique, otherwise the whole system would fall apart i think, since the token uniquely identifies a user
<aquarius> dobey, I don't know what you're using it for, I'm just sayin' :-)
<dobey> aquarius: i just have to check the returncode of Popen() :)
<dobey> statik: no we don't :)
<aquarius> dobey, oh, then you oughta be fine :)
<tcole> I don't think we guarantee so much as assume that really big randomly generated numbers are unique
<dobey> or at least, oauth.py certainly doesn't guarantee uniqueness
<statik> but we have database constraints and so on
<CardinalFang> aquarius,  # parse "a=b&c=d" to {"a":"b","c":"d"}     What if  b  or  d  has an equals-sign in it?  Can it?  Are you sure nothing can have an ampersand in it?
<aquarius> right, but if we were to assume that they are unique we wouldn't be creating an *extra* problem. got it :)
<statik> if we ever issued two users the same oauth token, the world would end
<tcole> CardinalFang: shouldn't b or d be percent-escaped?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that key should only contain oauth_token=whatever&oauth_token_secret=whatever, and u1fs relies on that. my parsing algorithm is relatively simple, I admit it :)
<aquarius> I wonder how u1fs does it?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, If you change that  x.split("=") to have  1  as a second parameter, I'd be happy.
<aquarius> oh, it doesn't, it hands it directly to oauth.OAuthToken
<aquarius> CardinalFang, wisdom, I will do :)
<statik> dobey, aquarius: i just verified, we have UNIQUE db constraints on the server side in all the right places on the oauth tables
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so...maybe you're right and we don't need the prefix. Clever.
<dobey> verterok: thanks :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, although you have invoked a vapourware interpreting proxy, but that's ok ;-)
<CardinalFang> :)
<verterok> dobey: np
<dobey> ok, now to pick one of thse million bugs to declare "the winner of having all the others be a duplicate of it"
<dobey> too many bugs
<CardinalFang> aquarius, instead of  print "couch fail" , please use  logging.exception("couch fail") .  We get the error logged this way.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ooh, I forgot that. It needs to do something a lot better than print something :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, after that, I approve.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, like give some user feedback. I'll do that now. Meant to come back to it ;)
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, any reason why you used a Dialog rather than a MessageDialog in pair?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Er, no reason.  Ignorance, most likely.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, kk :)
<dobey> messagedialog == pain
<dobey> ugh, allergies :-/
<CardinalFang> aquarius, rather, there may be a reason, but I do not remember what it is any more and can't tell you it.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, does the logging module have a way of logging a traceback? Or do I have to construct a message myself from the traceback and the logging.exception() the message?
<CardinalFang> aquarius,  .exception groks it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: aquarius: when I find out the port number from the log file, do we really need find_pid() anymore? (I think I'm going to leave well enough alone, but wouldn't we be able to use get_port to see if a db was running? something for the future...)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, we want to make sure that the log file isn't stale, I say.
<aquarius> thisfred, you need find_pid because the logfile might be stale
<aquarius> thisfred, and you need to know whether couch is already running or not to know whether to start it up or point at the existing one
<aquarius> CardinalFang, is it clever enough to just do logging.exception() inside an except handler? Or do I need to grab sys.last_traceback or whatever it is?
<thisfred> sure, but with a stale log, we could just to a call to the url, and see it's not running
<aquarius> (or e, of course)
<thisfred> anyway, I'm leaving get_pid in,
<thisfred> it's just that it seems silly, since the actual pid is then aggressively ignored by all the code
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Hmm, I think it must be inside an exception handler.  Any manner of exceptions are thrown in mundane calls, and you don't want to make it easy to get the wrong one.
<CardinalFang> "Oh darn, I logged the StopIteration instead."
<aquarius> CardinalFang, winner, it works fine, I think :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, and pushed
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Looks good.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Is that all we need for writing pairing, even among local machines?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I think so!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, unless you think I'm missing something. There is obviously your find-the-port daemon cleverness thing
<aquarius> CardinalFang, bug for the vapourware proxy server: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/418266
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<aquarius> I *think* this is almost doable completely inside apache, although it probably isn't. I'd be interested in thoughts on how best to have it implemented
<CardinalFang> aquarius, all I need is a local list of all the UUIDs of hosts we pair with, and my UUID so I can yell it onto the network.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so, for local ones, "server" would be blank and instead there'd be a "server_uuid"?
<CardinalFang> It's the UUID you already added.
<CardinalFang> But blank, yes, is fine.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, hang on, confused now. I'd have thought that the U1 record would have "server: ubuntuone.com", and the local record would have "server_uuid: {93457934573}"
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes, that's fine.  The ID is all I care about.  It's a filter-list for IDs I see advertised nearby.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, cool
<tcole> how do I run a subset of tests with 'make check' in ubuntuone-client?
<CardinalFang> tcole,  "trial mod.ule.path"
<CardinalFang> tcole, you may need to set PYTHONPATH .
<tcole> could you give me a specific example please?
<tcole> hm, I think I got it
<aquarius> thisfred, so...the vapourware redirecting proxy...how does the proxy get a list of oauth-tokens<->userids?
<thisfred> aquarius: that info would be in postgres right?
<aquarius> thisfred, I imagine so, yes :)
<thisfred> so the vaproxy could be a simple (sic) twisted process, or a django view
 * CardinalFang votes for "vaporoxy"
<aquarius> thisfred, I can think of two ways of doing this: 1. have the proxy be a program, which accesses postgres, works it out, and returns a 301 redirect, 2. dump the data to a HUGE RewriteMap, and have apache do it, which might be more efficient
<aquarius> if we're using Apache
<thisfred> I like 2
<aquarius> yeah, the problem comes with: how often do you re-dump it?
<CardinalFang> If maps are smartly written, then good with 2.  Apache is correct, not fast, so it may be dumb iteration searching.
<aquarius> I'm thinking that, at least initially, a small twisted app is better. Optimise later.
 * CardinalFang talks to his dog about moving the computation out to the user, by putting the ID in at pair time, and using a specific hostname that we need only check.  So, I'd connect to cmiller.hashedSecretAndUsernameWeCanCheckWithoutDb.ubuntuone.com .
 * CardinalFang 's dog hates the idea.
<CardinalFang> Stupid dog.
<dobey> oi
<aquarius> your dog is wisdom
<CardinalFang> I wasn't talking about authentication, just the multiplexing to databases.  All addresses point to same box.  SHA224 is cheaper than DB lookup.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I don't get how it'd work
<aquarius> CardinalFang, also, it's going to be quite handy for later on when there's web access to your couch in the cloud to be able to tell everyone, the place you point at is ubuntuone.com/yourdatabase without any identifying features at all, so the instructions are identical for everyone
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Throw out the hash bit.  It's not important.  Instead, put the username in the hostname we connect to.  HTTP 1.1 gets the hostname.  FIrst part of hostname is database that we'll prefix with.  The rest is normal, except we don't need to map the oauth key to the username.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, the problem is that the desktop doesn't *know* the username
<dobey> oh nice
<dobey> python crashed :(
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Right, but it can.  Pairing is once.  Replication is hundreds of times per day.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that's broadly the same thing as db_prefix, then. :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, and it can know the username if we set up an oauthable URI which returns the username, which means that you need to be online, and you need to do an http request -- admittedly it saves us a DB hit per replication, though
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yeah, but an idiot user messing around in the database can't hose up their network with one-new-database per replication cycle with this.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, my dog just bit me, so I'm giving up this idea.  It's probably dumb anyway.
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> ok, so...records uses oauth (can't test without couch patch, being looked at by jchris). pairing storing oauth tokens (being done by CardinalFang). daemon to start continuous replication requests (being done by CardinalFang). set up pairing with U1 (done by me, branch up for review). vaporoxy to make U1 pairing work (not being done by anybody atm). parse couch logfile for port (being done by thisfred). Is there anything else that needs doing for a
<aquarius> DC 0.3 release?
<aquarius> i.e., should I be working on something now, or can I stop for today?
<thisfred> aquarius: I think you can stop. parse couchfile almost done. I think it works, but it broke all my test hackery to not use the user's db
<thisfred> also the new contacts picker's tests used the user'
<thisfred> s db once again
<aquarius> thisfred, so you're happy to catch up with jchris about the ini-file bug?
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, I'll ask him to ping me
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Eh, I think that's all.  Good night!
<thisfred> when there's something to test
<thisfred> aquarius: have an excellent night!
<aquarius> kk. thanks, all. Sorry I didn't get more done.
<thisfred> yeah, slacker
<thisfred> :P
<aquarius> :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: port discovery from logfile branch propoz0rd
<CardinalFang> thisfred, that log file may be huge.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yep, but it's being read on the user's machine
<thisfred> but a suggestion to make it more efficient is very welcome
<thisfred> I just attacked it very high level first
<thisfred> seeking in the file is an option
<thisfred> I have code that does something similar in cloud_server (which I was about to replace)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, hrm, how about "for line in log_file" and "if line.startswith(Apache CouchDB has started on http://'):" and no "break" -- catch all port lines, and last one wins.
<thisfred> anyone know of a way to make readline/readlines behave lazily when reading from the end backward?
<thisfred> or something like it
<CardinalFang> I do not.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: unfortunately the lines do not start with that, but yeah, I can do that
<thisfred> thanks
<CardinalFang> startswith() is O(1), and "in" is O(n), I'm sure.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, if you're okay with the read-the-whole-file thing, then just a big string and rfind() should work.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: pushed
 * statik goes on a desktopcouch merge and test rampage
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, but all the lines start with non unique crap
<CardinalFang> Bah!
<thisfred> anyway in shouldn't take that long when the lines aren't long
<thisfred> I could do a regex
<thisfred> not sure if that is a big win though
<dobey> sigh
<CardinalFang> It's not big enough to bother with.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, so, suppose you find nothing.  Do you want to raise a ValueError?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: any error that we can catch, but a better suggestion than ValueError is also welcome
<CardinalFang> thisfred, well, the name of the function starts with "get_" so I wouldn't mind if it returned None on finding nothing.
<thisfred> also I only catch IOError now
<thisfred> yeah, perhaps that is fine
<CardinalFang> Do we need get_pid() any more?  It's a strange way to make sure the db is running if we don't need the PID value.
<dobey> i think it uses that to poke through proc to get the port
<dobey> but i guess if that's fixed with some dbus thing upstream or whatever now, it's not needed
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<thisfred> pushed fixed
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that's what I was saying: we don't
<thisfred> CardinalFang: except we need a way to detect that the log is stale and/or the couchdb isn't running
<thisfred> if we can think of a way to do that with less complexity then great, but all I could think of was while tries < 1000: urllib2.urlopen(uri:port_read_from_log) which may be less complex but also less good
<CardinalFang> thisfred, okay, let's not invent problems.  This looks good to me.  If we hear of problems, we can address them.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: sounds good to me. Let someone else invent the problems for once! ;)
<CardinalFang> Geez, I was hoping to get further today.  I have only one karmic machine so far so hard to test the zeroconf stuff.  /me eyeballs jblount and pfibiger for tomorrow.
 * thisfred is debating whether he has the skillz to start on the vaporoxy.
<thisfred> I don't have a dog to tell me "no stupid"
<thisfred> although as luck would have it, that could change tonight, as a very unsaynoableto puppy was found by one of our neighbors last week, and she still hasn't been claimed
<statik> thisfred, the proxy isn't needed for feature freeze is it, since it's on the server side?
<statik> thisfred, i was kinda hoping we could do it with something as simple as mod_rewrite
<statik> since the db name is in the URL
<statik> are we going to be doing the  replication back to ubuntuone.com over SSL?
<dobey> (if you answer no, you're fired)
<dobey> :)
<thisfred> NO!
<thisfred> maybe
<thisfred> sounds like a good idea
<dobey> i would hope so
<dobey> in the sense that replicating all my contacts' information over plaintext sounds like a bad idea :)
<thisfred> statik: we need to decide the urls, because depending on what they look like we need the client side to know the user's u1 account id
<dobey> shouldn't
<dobey> you should be able to just point at a script on the server and have it redirect based on the OAuth authorization
<statik> thisfred, the reason i was asking about SSL is because i'm unsure whether desktopcouch/python-couchdb supports SSL properly
<dobey> and then just point cllient at https://ubuntuone.com/couch/dbname
<thisfred> right, should be able to, so is that our choice? (I'd vote for that, but I'm not sure what implications it has)
<statik> so the proxy needs to rewrite the URL based on the user
<dobey> i vote for it
<dobey> and i think aquarius voted for it earlier
<thisfred> statik: since aquarius made couchdb-python speak oauth, I'm optimistic: it exposes the httplib internals pretty much all the way.
<statik> i guess that means the proxy needs to read the oauth signature on the request, so we can't do it in plain old apache mod_rewrite
<statik> thisfred, so i want to use a separate subdomain so that we have more control over how to route the requests and the SLA on the load balancers/proxies can be different from the main website, but i'm voting for what you said
<thisfred> statik: I don't think we use couchdb-python for the replication, so if couchdb itself can handle ssl replication, we're good
<statik> we're probably in trouble then
<statik> on the server side we will use apache as a proxy to handle the SSL unwrapping
<statik> but something on the client side needs to be able to speak SSL
<thisfred> statik: well, python-couchdb is not a candidate for that, since it always talks to couchdb, and not another python-couchdb on the other end
<dobey> couchdb doesn't do SSL?
<dobey> that seems like fail
<thisfred> statik: ah you mean to do the SSL wrapping, rather than unwrapping
<statik> thisfred, yes. i see what you mean about python-couchdb not being in that part of the replication path though
<thisfred> that we could (ab)use couchdb-python for. I was thinking what about all the replication with other couches than the cloud
<statik> i guess maybe thats handled by ibrowse, and it does handle ssl after all - it's what is causing the export restriction notification to be filed for couchb
 * thisfred pages through couchdb mailing list archives
<jblount> Can someone confirm for me that the "stop sharing" button in the info popup doesn't work?
<thisfred> statik: ibrowse has ssl support, but couchdb doesn't use it for anything other than uuid generation. Couchdb leaves ssl to the proxy like a lot of other things.
<thisfred> statik: so we can maybe make it work by subverting couchdb-python for the client<->cloud replication, but client<->client not so much
<thisfred> and we break the cloud is just another paired couchdb a little more
<thisfred> and kittens cry
<statik> yeah, we should support ssl between client<->client too
<thisfred> but bad luck to the kittens, if we can do it
<thisfred> apache on every client won't fly, probably
<CardinalFang> Good night, all.
<thisfred> later monseigneur Fang
#ubuntuone 2009-08-25
<CardinalFang> aquarius, did you see my message yesterday about d-c pairing and couch?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, you used "put", not "put_record".
<CardinalFang> I haven't run the code, but I think that's not right.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I agree, it's not right; that code fails before it gets that far because of the 401 problem
<aquarius> CardinalFang, how did you guys get on after I left?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, well, I'm up early to get code out the door, if that tells you anything.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, nothing new to report.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, except statik merged some branches.
<aquarius> kk
<aquarius> want me to work on some of the stuff with you?
<aquarius> is there anything you're doing that I can pick up?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, or have you basically done it all? :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, hmm.  I've done nothing with actually getting oauth tokens, so "pairing storing oauth tokens".  Also, I plan to move some that code of yours yesterday into the desktopcouch.pair.couchdb_pairing.couchdb_io so it can be shared with the local stuff where possible.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, hang on, I didn't quite follow that
<CardinalFang> aquarius, ignore the second sentence for now.
<aquarius> so...the things that you were doing, as I understand it, are: have the pairing app exchange oauth tokens as part of the on-the-wire protocol, and the daemon which starts and maintains continuous replication. If I read you right, you're working on the second (the daemon) but not the first (the pairing app)?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, we need to get/generate oauth tokens for every pairing, as I understand it (which is really not at all!).  If you can make the function that gets the token from U1 (?), I can make the pairing tool exchange them.  Yes, I'm doing 2.  If you will do 1a, I'll also do 1b.
<aquarius> ok. I've already done the code which initially generates the oauth token and stores it in the ini file; I'll write a function which can extract that token from the ini file so you have access to it
<CardinalFang> Grr.  0800.  Must take the kid to the babysitter.  Back in a while.
<thisfred> morning
<CardinalFang> aquarius, a nice fat comment saying what the pieces mean would be gratifying too.  :(  I really must read up on oauth one day.
<aquarius> kk (which pieces specifically?)
<CardinalFang> Er, if I knew that, I might not need any comment.  There are three, or two opaque numbers, yes?
<aquarius> right, so you want to know what the consumer key and token and token secret and etc mean? gotcha
<CardinalFang> Yes.   Morning, all!
<thisfred> best dog toy ever: ice cubes
<aquarius> hey thisfred
<aquarius> any word from jchris?
<thisfred> aquarius: none: he wasn't online as far as I could tell yesterday, and on the mailing list nothing specific to our cause yet
<thisfred> still going through
<aquarius> kk
<thisfred> aquarius: so, no mail from chris, and he's not on the channel now. jan____ is away, but we need to verify that this issue is treated with some sense of urgency, since you're blocked by it (correct?)
<aquarius> correct
<thisfred> ok, I don't know who on the #couchdb channel we can speak to about this, jason also isn't there. SteveA should we mail/call couch.io?
<thisfred> rehi CardinalFang
<aquarius> re CardinalFang. function to get oauth tokens now in a branch for approval
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
 * thisfred reviews as well
<CardinalFang> aquarius, "oauth_token_secretsx" ?
<aquarius> pants
<thisfred> aquarius: your oldest branch, I'd like to review it, or is it obsolete by now?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, fixed
<aquarius> thisfred, which one?
<thisfred> aquarius: if not, could you fix the conflict?
<thisfred> aquarius:  lp:~sil/desktopcouch/create-oauth-tokens-startup
<aquarius> kk, willfix the conflict
<thisfred> awesome
<thisfred> aquarius: also a conflict on your other branch(es) probably the same
<aquarius> yeah, same one, I suspect
<aquarius> I hate resolving conflicts
<thisfred> the quickest way to resolve conflicts is not to generate them
<aquarius> well, er, yeah :)
 * thisfred runs away before aquarius rips off his arm and beats him over the head with it
<aquarius> but that ship has sailed, I fear :)
 * CardinalFang high-fives thisfred.
<aquarius> aha, you two are in cahoots against me, are you? I see how it is
<thisfred> aquarius: you're gonna hate me even more: the changes that are conflicting I have mostly undone on my latest branch...
<thisfred> perhaps we should land that first
<aquarius> land that first, I suggest
<aquarius> since I am now confused by which bits need to happen where
<thisfred> the conflicts will still exist but they'll be smaller
<thisfred> I did a lot of hoop jumping to make the tests work, and then when the port was readable from the log, I had to unjump some
<thisfred> or was able to, I should say
<statik> me
<CardinalFang> aquarius, outside that type, that branch looks good to me.
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS
<CardinalFang> If you're here for the stand-up meeting, say "me".  Then "DONE", "TODO", and "BLOCKED".
<CardinalFang> me
<statik> me
<dobey> me
<teknico> me
<aquarius> me
<statik> urbanape, rodrigo_?
<statik> DONE: Figured out that erlang packages can't have tests enabled because tests aren't included. Some reviews/merges.
<statik> TODO: desktopcouch 0.3 release for feature freeze today. Nag urbanape and rodrigo about compat testing with couchdb-0.10
<statik> BLCK: nope
<statik> dobey, show us the way!
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Fixed overactive Fatal Error, Started prefs dialog
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Finish prefs dialog, OAuth
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> teknico: bongiorno!
<teknico> DONE: completed and landed a branch that improves the handling of login failures from our Funambol Server API code to the Funambol DS server, reviewed one more markgsaye's branch, fought with rabbitmq
<teknico> TODO: working on the contacts CRUD web ui
<teknico> BLOCKED: rabbitmq-server not starting anymore, but being solved
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: various smallish desktopcouch branches
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; get DC0.3 done
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:  couchdb patch which lets OAuth read users from the ini file doesn't seem to work
<aquarius> In all the world there is only one rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Submitted tomboy package with U1 as default sync server. Submitted branch to fix notes UI in production, and kept looking at it, because it's not clear it fixed it
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. oAuth authentication and signing of all couchdb-glib requests. Finish adding URLs to contact records in evo-couchdb. Add changes notificatio
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<CardinalFang> DONE: Reviews yesterday. (But I'm on-call-reviewer *today*.  Dang.)  Replicator nearly finished.  Needs testing.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish replicator.  Make pairing-tool exchange OAuth noise.  Also, grudgingly review today's branches and mark them all "Disapprove".
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<rodrigo_> nobody next, right?
<rodrigo_> ah, missed CardinalFang :)
<CardinalFang> teknico, How can we help?
<dobey> he missed himself i think
<teknico> CardinalFang, statik is valiantly taking care of the problem, thanks :-)
<CardinalFang> Good man, statik.
<CardinalFang> Okay, MEETING ENDS
<teknico> dobey, e bonanotte ai sonatori ;-)
 * CardinalFang is glad no one read his TODO.
<dobey> bonanotte? little early for that, eh? :P
<thisfred> you sleep with the fishes
<aquarius> let's take it to the mattresses
<urbanape> dangit
<urbanape> DONE: Proposed an apparently broken branch for multi-downloads.
<urbanape> TODO: Test bindwood against new CouchDB package.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<CardinalFang> urbanape, we sang arias of sadness at your absence from our meeting.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, leave the oauth, take the canonical. So, oauth info is client-relative, not server-relative?  I get one set of credentials and use that single group of four values to talk to all paired hosts?
<aquarius> no
<aquarius> it's server-relative
<aquarius> each server has its own set of keys
<aquarius> think of the keys as being a multi-item password, basically
<aquarius> so when you pair machine A with machine B, machine A needs to get its own keys (by calling the function), and then pass those keys to B (down the connection established by pairing).
<aquarius> B then stores those keys in a paired-server document on B, with server: A
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Right.  So  get_oauth_tokens()  is server end, for transmission at pair-time?  I store those somewhere and then retrieve them for a particular host at replication time.
<aquarius> yes. Machine A calls get_oauth_tokens when another machine wants to pair with it, so it knows its own tokens and can give them to the other server
<dobey> crap, i think i may have just lost DNS
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> my network is being really annoying
<statik> CardinalFang, your TODO is why I offered to take reviews for you ;)
<aquarius> the other server stores those tokens in a paired serve record, and then when the other server starts up replication, it reads the paired server record for A to know which tokens it needs to pass to A as part of the replication process
<CardinalFang> statik, :)
<statik> aquarius, thisfred: any news from couch.io on the oauth patch? If I merge lp:~sil/desktopcouch/not-so-random into desktopcouch and include it in a release today, will that break evolution-couchdb, bindwood, and quickly?
<thisfred> statik: I see no one online that I know is couch.io to ask. Re: the breaking, I defer to aquarius' wisdom
<aquarius> erm, let me check
<aquarius> yes. It will break everything.
<aquarius> Because it specifies that a valid user must be used for all access, and it is currently not possible to access couch as a valid oauth user if that user is specified in the ini file :(
<CardinalFang> I think we need a flag-day when we change both at once.  We may need code that shuts down running couchdb servers in the preinst.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, so, just to make sure, do we need python-couch package to take OAuth info as a key for instantiating client.Server objects, or does couchdb daemon read remote oauth stuff on-demand from its INI file?
<CardinalFang> ^key^parameter
<aquarius> CardinalFang, desktopcouch.records understands how to look up oauth tokens from the keyring to access the local desktopcouch, so you don't need to do anything
<aquarius> if you use desktopcouch.records, that is
<CardinalFang> Good, good.
<aquarius> if you don't use dc.records, then you get to sign your requests yourself
<aquarius> the stuff to make dc.records understand oauth and get the keys is lp:~sil/desktopcouch/dc-records-oauth
<statik> aquarius, i wonder how much work it will be to make bindwood work with this oauth stuff
<thisfred> brb dist-upgrade wants a reboot
<aquarius> statik, there are already oauth libraries for JS
<aquarius> bindwood will have to get the keys, of course, and do the signing itself (this is what happens when you don't use desktopcouch.records), but that's relatively easy.
<aquarius> might need another shell-out-to-python to get the keys, thougth
<statik> makes sense
<statik> aquarius, should we ship a slightly modified version of your branch that doesn't turn oauth on, but makes it very easy to uncomment a line or something in order to enable oauth for testing? then we could do the changes needed in bindwood, evolution-couchdb, etc. in an orderly way, and finally flip the switch to turn on oauth
<statik> i'm kinda worried about breaking the world with the next desktopcouch release, and how to coordinate the introduction of oauth
<aquarius> We can do that, and I've been debating it in my head
<aquarius> Question: is shipping DC0.3 without auth and then turning auth on (by uncommenting the line) after freeze a break of the freeze?
<aquarius> statik, introducing oauth is essentially going to break the world for people who are not using dc.records. I can't think of a way around that.
<aquarius> because they'll have to start authenticating when they were not before.
<CardinalFang> Should we get 0.3 client out the door with trying auth, and then make 0.4 require auth?
<statik> thats what i'm thinking
<statik> 0.3 should let people integrate with auth
<statik> and 0.4 should require it
<CardinalFang> or, break things as soon as possible, since we may not be able to avoid breakage for people subverting us and doing it their onw way.
<statik> since we are waiting on the revised COUCHDB-478 patch to even allow desktopcouch to work correctly with the OAuth, I don't see how we can require it just yet
<statik> i'm all for getting the oauth code in so we can all be integrating with it
<aquarius> the problem is..."integrating with auth" is hard if it's diabled
<aquarius> disabled
<aquarius> so I think that putting it out without auth being required is the same thing as there not being any auth at all
<aquarius> hrm. I don't know what happens if you oauth-sign a request incorrectly when you didn't need to sign it at all
<aquarius> and...your couch is visible on the network, and unauthenticated.
<aquarius> which is Ungood
<statik> aquarius, it's the same as there not being any auth at all for a normal user, but for a developer integrating they could tweak the local.ini to enable auth, right?
<aquarius> they could, as long as that developer is prepared to break every app that talks to DC that they're not working on, like, say, bindwood
<aquarius> statik, but I am beginning to think that it's a good idea to do what you're suggesting
<aquarius> I did not think that having working oauth would take this long :(
<thisfred> still none of the usual suspects online on #couchdb. I think jan____ is en route to Dublin
<statik> aquarius, cool! i always wonder whether my ideas are crazy. when you start to agree with me, then I *know* they are. so, how should we do this? should I merge all your pending branches into desktopcouch, then you do one more to comment out the auth, then I release 0.3?
<statik> CardinalFang, do you have an in-progress branch that needs to go into desktopcouch 0.3?
<aquarius> disabling oauth means two things: comment out one line in the ini file, and then tell dc.records to not oauth-sign requests. I'm not even sure if we need to do the second
<CardinalFang> statik, Yes!
<aquarius> I have to go pick up my daughter and then have dinner with her and so on, so I'll be gone for about four hours, but then I'll be back.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Can we make records try without oauth on failure?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, could do, but I'd be inclined to not do that
<aquarius> since that's extra code we write now and then remove in 0.4
<statik> aquarius, i hope we don't need to do the second
<statik> if i send an oauth-signed request to something that doesn't require oauth, i would hope it just ignores the extra header
<aquarius> I think that's what happens. I think.
<joshuahoover> jblount, urbanape: either of you ever see an error in the web ui that says something along these lines: "this file is already being created by somebody else"
<statik> cool, we have a plan. could thisfred do the branch to comment out the ini file so you don't have to work so late tonight aquarius?
<thisfred> aquarius: could start on that right now, so I can ask you if I run into unforeseens...
<thisfred> when you get back
<aquarius> yes
<thisfred> ok, starting on that
<aquarius> I think that all you should need to do is remove the [couch_httpd_auth] require_valid_user = true part from create_ini_file
<aquarius> but I have not tested this.
<aquarius> that way there will still be an admin account and so on
<aquarius> this will, I should note, not affect people who already *have* an ini file with that in
<aquarius> but I think it's reasonable to get those people to delete the ini file
<thisfred> excellent, I' try, test and deliver
<statik> joshuahoover, you can ask gafton about that, i bet its from a stale upload reservation in the updown server
<aquarius> right, off to get Niamh from second day of dance school :)
<aquarius> bbl
<joshuahoover> statik: thanks...just found a previous bug with the same issue
 * statik runs tarmac-lander on desktopcouch
 * dobey runs to get lunch
<thisfred> aquarius: (running commentary, ignore until you're back) [admins] section *does* need to go in addition to require_valid_user, or we get the 401s. with those two sections commented out, the tests all run. Now merging all open branches into this to see if it doesn't break anything else.
<thisfred> done
<thisfred> prop0wzed
<urbanape> pfibiger, https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubunet/tooltips-for-long-filenames/+merge/10674
<statik> hi thisfred, i've got a conflict when trying to merge lp:~sil/desktopcouch/not-so-random
<statik> thisfred, should I just merge your noauth branch instead, and that will pull in the others?
<urbanape> statik, I updated my system (including CouchDB) and Bindwood still seems to run okay. I get no errors messages in my JS console (well, not about connecting to Couch, anyway)
<statik> urbanape, fantastic! desktopcouch 0.3 will have optional oauth, and then later on we'll make it mandatory. that should give you a window to fix bindwood to support oauth
<thisfred> statik: exactly
<urbanape> I saw that exchange earlier
<thisfred> statik: I merged them all into mine and resolved the conflicts
<statik> thisfred, that is the best news i have gotten all day!
<thisfred> the conflicts are on all 3 of aquarius' branches
<statik> urbanape, thanks for testing bindwood and for the tooltips!
<statik> thisfred, i'm pushing a 1-line branch now that fixes a problem with writing the bookmark file
<statik> lp:~statik/desktopcouch/fix-bookmark
<thisfred> statik: will review and then I have to go pick up my stuffs
<statik> thisfred, awesome. hope all your stuff arrived safely!
<thisfred> there's nothing fragile or very expensive in there. If the CDs are ok, I'm ok :)
<thisfred> statik the tests pass but there's no proposal to +1 or is there?
<statik> thisfred, i'm just proposing it now, one sec i'll paste the link
<statik> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~statik/desktopcouch/fix-bookmark/+merge/10677
<Mandrew> hello how to ad files to the ubuntuone folder
<thisfred> statik: I approved and approved
<statik> ta
<Mandrew> know one knows how to ad folders to ubuntuone?
<dobey> Mandrew: on the desktop?
<Mandrew> on the computer
<dobey> right, but with the local desktop client, or via the web browser?
<Mandrew> i didnt find any awnsers in the faq
<Mandrew> on the desktop
<dobey> locally you just put new folders in ~/Ubuntu One/My Files (though soon that will just be ~/Ubuntu One)
<Mandrew> i tried to drag n drop into the ubuntuone folder it dint like that :)
<dobey> you need to put it in "~/Ubuntu One/My Files" currently
<thisfred> gotta go, be back in a couple hours
<Mandrew> thanks m8 you solved my probz
<Mandrew> Dobey yr d man
<urbanape> apropos my somewhat stalled multi-download branch: do we preserve permissions on files in U1?
<Mandrew> is there anyone that knows if there is possible to get a email adress that look like this mandrew@ubuntu.com or some like it?
<statik> urbanape, i don't think we touch permissions
<statik> Mandrew, email addresses like that are available for Ubuntu members or developers
<Mandrew> can i become a member or how does that work?
<statik> Mandrew, absolutely you can. membership is available to anyone who makes a significant and sustained contribution to the ubuntu community. You can contribute in any number of ways. There is a lot more information available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<statik> one good way to become a member is by working with the nearest LOCO team
<Mandrew> nice work ill check it out
<Mandrew> loco team?
<statik> it's the name for local community teams of ubuntu advocates
<statik> they do all kinds of different work, from training to marketing to programming to answering questions in the forums
<Mandrew> is there one here in sweden?
<statik> yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<Mandrew> man your the greatest thanks alot m8
<statik> happy to help, good luck with ubuntu
<urbanape> statik, how do we not handle permissions? What happens on a second machine or on a shared machine? Do we stamp files with some default permission?
<Mandrew> im new to ubuntu and linux but i just love it the concept with it
<statik> urbanape, maybe i gave a wrong answer...chipaca or verterok or mentalguy would know for sure
<verterok> urbanape: we don't handle permissions :)
<statik> urbanape, dunno if you saw my comments in the other channel about zipstream - i can help get that set up as a 3rd party sourcedep if you want
<urbanape> statik, we're not using the bare ZipStream.
<urbanape> I had to munge it a lot
<urbanape> there's probably room for a generalized solution that we can contribute back. I'd be happy to work on that.
<statik> ah, even more fun. so we still need to maintain it as a separate lib, and send those patches back to spideroak
<urbanape> yes
<urbanape> okay, that's no problem.
<urbanape> What I'll do then is to extract the bits that deal with the file selection (via the checkbox) and propose that separately.
<urbanape> I think it'd be nice to get the zipstream stuff generalized and contributed back.
<urbanape> and let someone else maintain it.
<jblount> urbanape: In case I was clear when I was looking at it, I pretty much want to make babies with that branch. It makes me _very_ happy.
<urbanape> yeah, I was silly not to have actually tried to open the resulting files.
<urbanape> I just saw that the proper files were in the zip archive and were non-zero length.
<jblount> urbanape: :), that's what dumb reviewers (like me) are for!
<urbanape> but yeah, gibberish.
 * jblount goes back to long meetings with limited breaks
 * CardinalFang yells at twisted/dbus and its main-loop madness.
 * aquarius returns
<aquarius> ...to discover that all his branches have been rejected. Nobody loves me.
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> statik, so...what remains to be done for DC0.3 now?
<statik> aquarius, rejected and merged via thisfreds branch where he fixed up the conflicts
<statik> dvcs ftw
<statik> aquarius, i think we need a branch from CardinalFang, then we do the release
<aquarius> yep. he's a lovely Dutch hero, yes he is
<aquarius> omg it's done?
 * aquarius breathes a mighty sigh of relief
<statik> aquarius, don't take my word for it
<statik> thisfred did the branch we talked about before you left
 * aquarius grins
<dobey> aquarius: you decided on "Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It"?
<statik> and CardinalFang says hes working on something mysterious, it's connecting to my machine
<aquarius> CardinalFang, how are you getting on with stuff? Need any help?
<aquarius> dobey, Cop Killer. :)
<dobey> aquarius: do you have to sing also?
<statik> and the syncdaemon team is making AMAZING progress, with bandwidth throttling and resumable uploads and downloads
<aquarius> dobey, I do not. I wouldn't want to embarrass all those professional singers at stage school by being way better than them
<statik> and dobey is making a ui that everyone will love
<aquarius> blimey, we're gonna rock harder than Ayers Rock for karmic. Coolness.
<dobey> aquarius: oh. you totally should have picked "Still Alive" then
<dobey> aquarius: the credits song for Portal
<aquarius> one of the reasons that I'm looking forward to being out of crunch for the freeze is that I might get a chance to play Portal ;)
<dobey> heh
<aquarius> although I don't thin kthere's a wii port :(
<dobey> doesn't look like it
<dobey> but you can buy it on steam and play under wine
<aquarius> plays under wine? nice.
<dobey> i believe so
<dobey> i have it on 360, so i can't confirm yet
<dobey> however, i have been tempted to buy the awesome deal that valve had for all their games on steam
<dobey> which is to say "every valve game, ever made, all for $100"
<dobey> i think it was $100
<dobey> whatever it was, it was a great deal
<aquarius> that's pretty cheap
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> considering L4D is still like $50 in the box
<aquarius> although when I (infrequently) play games it's on the wii; that's why I bought a wii :)
<dobey> i bought a wii for the cool toys
<dobey> (wii fit)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, It's going.  Struggling with DBus weirdness.
<aquarius> I'm happy to chip in if you'd like me to, elsewise I shall log off for the night
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I think just trying will take less time than synching with you would.  Thanks though.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, G'night.
<aquarius> no worries :)
<aquarius> I cherish my status as an impediment to progress ;)
<aquarius> if you don't manage to finish (thisfred, statik, this applies to you too) drop me a mail with anything you'd like me to pick up on in the morning
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<dobey> grr, gtk+
<dobey> joshuahoover: btw, the applet no longer has the --signup/-s option. passing it is harmless, but it's not necessary :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, thanks :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: is there an issue with the client crashing on startup?
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'm seeing quite a few of those being filed within the past 5 days now
<dobey> yes and no
<dobey> joshuahoover: some of them are fixed by the branch i landed this morning
<joshuahoover> dobey: very good...is there something i should look for in the logs that will tell me/clue me in that it's the same issue you fixed?
<dobey> joshuahoover: others have python traces from syncdaemon, which seem to be the cause of failure
<dobey> joshuahoover: if it doesn't have the syncdaemon-exceptions.log, it's probably just the fact that syncdaemon is being slow at start-up, and would be "fixed" by my branch from this morning
<dobey> but that isn't in the nightlies/beta yet
<dobey> and that bug is #414635
<joshuahoover> dobey: good, i'll use that as the one to link others to
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'm seeing quite a few that have this as the last line in their syncdaemon-exceptions.log: State START_CONNECTING can't handle the SYS_SET_CAPABILITIES_ERROR event ...you think this is unrelated to the bug you submitted a fix for?
<dobey> it is a separate issue
<dobey> pick one, mark the others a duplicate of it, and assign it to chipaca :)
 * Chipaca hugs dobey
 * Chipaca embraces dobey, even
 * Chipaca extends dobey
<Chipaca> et cetera
<dobey> heh
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh...got ya...thanks!
<dobey> https://updown.ubuntuone.com/5d6e8680-5da0-4aff-9330-42caa0399a85
<statik> dobey, i LOVE it! ship it
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> well now i have to hook it up
<thisfred> and we're back, with 24 boxes of crap in the otherwise empty living room! :)
<verterok> dobey: ping
<dobey> verterok: hi
<verterok> dobey: hi
<verterok> dobey: I'm finishing the dbus api for bandwidth throttling, and re-realized that dbus don't support dict with multiple types :/
<verterok> dobey: I was trying to  return a int as the value, to make your life easier
<dobey> well, it supports {sv} no?
<Chipaca> yeah, a{sv} works
<dobey> using a variant for the value?
<dobey> (although that is annoying
<verterok> dobey: yes, but v don't support NoneType :p
<verterok> dobey: so, what do you think of not including the key:value when it's disabled (None)?
<dobey> verterok: what about a separate set of methods for enabled/disabled?
<dobey> verterok: or returning a negative value for disabled?
<verterok> dobey: whatever that makes you and the UX team happy :)
<verterok> dobey: using perl isn't an option ;)
<dobey> i wouldn't say perl
<dobey> and we don't have time to rewrite in C
<verterok> dobey: so: {download_limit:<int>, upload_limit=<int>}, with int: -1:off, 0-n: on?
<dobey> ok
<dobey> verterok: hrmm, though separate enable/disable might be better
<verterok> dobey: what are we going to do with 0, that would just stop using the network :/
<dobey> verterok: not use the network. it's the correct behavior :)
<verterok> dobey: ok, that was the output of get_updown_limit (or something)
<dobey> verterok: right, but as preferences, it would be nice if i set it, and those settings were saved, independent of me enable/disable the feature
<dobey> verterok: i presume these settings are getting stored in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<verterok> dobey: no
<verterok> dobey: there is no work on syncdaemon side, I'm just starting
<dobey> s/are/will be/ then :)
<verterok> dobey: also, syncdaemon don't have persistent mechanism for preferences :O
<dobey> verterok: you don't have configglue.write()?
<verterok> dobey: we don't have the plumbing to do that
<dobey> verterok: so i have to keep track of the settings, and hope syncdaemon doesn't get started without the applet?
 * dobey doesn't like where this is going :(
<dobey> and it's already 5 pm :-/
<verterok> dobey: good point
<verterok> dobey: I don't think the applet should track syncdaemon settings, as you pointed out, that will be a mess if SD is restarted
<dobey> i wasn't even thinking about it restarting out from under the applet, but yeah, that's even worse :)
<dobey> "I set it to use 128K/s, but now it's using 2M/s"
<dobey> fun!
<verterok> dobey: yes, a *lot* of fun
<verterok> dobey: btw, configglue don't have a configglie.write method :(
<dobey> configglue doesn't have any way to save settings?
<dobey> sounds like it needs more glue
<verterok> dobey: no, or at least I can't find it
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> does it give you a ConfigParser object?
<verterok> dobey: no, an OptionParsr one :(
<dobey> :/
<verterok> dobey: exactly
<dobey> can you create a ConfigParser and just cache the throttling settings?
<verterok> dobey: also, we shouln't store all the options configglue load at startup, as some are CLI options
<dobey> right
<verterok> dobey: ok, let's file a bug about this, looks like it wants it's own branch
<verterok> dobey: IMO syncdaemon should support this
<dobey> it kind of has to
<verterok> so, let's keep with what we'r doing now, it's bug not a feature...right ;)
<dobey> otherwise the throttling config is entirely useless :)
<dobey> "doesn't save my settings" is a pretty big bug, yeah :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<verterok> dobey: I'm filling the bug ATM
<dobey> great
<verterok> dobey: bug #418882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418882 in ubuntuone-client "syncdaemon doesn't save my settings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418882
<dobey> hooray
 * dobey waits for the conspiracy theory stories
<verterok> dobey: ?
<dobey> verterok: about how we had a bug about settings not being saved, before we had a release with settings :P
<verterok> dobey: heh
<dobey> statik: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/config-preferences/+merge/10699 <- feel free to approve :)
<verterok> dobey: we can blame beuno :p
 * dobey totally blames the design team
<verterok> heh
 * dobey wonders how long it will take to redraw 1000 frames in SVG
#ubuntuone 2009-08-26
<Igoru-san> hello, i'm here again to say something awful about u1! xD
<Igoru-san> its eating all my little upload internet band! >.<
<Chipaca_> Igoru-san: is that bad?
<Chipaca_> Igoru-san: if it's bad, i.e. you have ADSL and it eating your upload kills your download, try wondershaper
<Chipaca_> Igoru-san: if it's bad just in the sense that you want to use your upload for something else, Real Soon Now we'll have throttling
<Igoru-san> omg i didn't see Chpaca_ talking to me. what wondershaper do? that's EXACTLY my problem.
<Igoru-san> with this program i can say 'ubuntuone will just use 10kbps'?
<thisfred> buenos días #ubuntuone!
<aquarius> hola thisfred
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius,  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-daemon/+merge/10732
<CardinalFang> I'm AFK for ~40 minutes to take care of the kid.
<aquarius> "This daemon shoud probably be merged into the desktopcouch-start program somewhere." ? :-)
<CardinalFang> Yeah, something.  We don't really need a separate program, I think.
<CardinalFang> Rather, when couchdb fires up, it should also bring the replicator up with it.
<aquarius> yeah. I think that it being so merged is a prerequisite for being accepted, though? Or do you not thing so?
<CardinalFang> AFK!
<aquarius> sorry, yes, go away, talk when you come back :)
 * thisfred reviews as well, will give wildly biased and unfiltered thoughts in a bit
<statik> hi aquarius, did CardinalFang tell you about the desktopcouch listening problem (opportunity!)? currently it binds to 127.0.0.1, so you can't connect to a desktopcouch running outside your machine. this is secure
<statik> but for machine-to-machine replication to work, we would need to bind to something like 0.0.0.0
<statik> before we have OAuth turned on, this is very insecure
<aquarius> statik, he did
<aquarius> statik, this is what I said yesterday about the problem with not enabling auth :(
<aquarius> statik, I think the approach is to not enable LAN sharing until dc0.4
<statik> agreed
<statik> it's easy to change the config for testing/integrating
<statik> but by default we should be secure
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> I agree entirely; that's why I wanted to get the oauth stuff in for 0.3 :(
<aquarius> it's only a problem for lan sharing; cloud sharing doesn't need it because it's driven by localhost
<urbanape> It's that special time of the morning.
<urbanape> (or mid-afternoon or whatever)
<urbanape> when folks in the Desktop+ clan get together to shout their slogan in unison: DONE! TODO! BLOCK! ARGH!
<urbanape> if you're a member of the clan, present your tartan, and shout out ME
<teknico> in other words, MEETING BEGINS ;-P
 * urbanape shouts ME
<aquarius> me (I must write a bot to do this :))
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<statik> what? who? me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> me
<urbanape> DONE: Pushed a few simple branches for ubunet. Stared sadly at the ZipStream stuff. Made a separate project for it.
<urbanape> TODO: Bindwood tweaking.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> ARGH!
<urbanape> aquarius: you're up!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: helped chad, thisfred work on existing DC0.3 branches; reviews of DC stuff; tidied up my bug list a bit
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; help release of DC0.3; write DC talk for Ubuntu Developer Week
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:  couchdb patch which lets OAuth read users from the ini file doesn't seem to work
<aquarius> rock me big teknico
<teknico> DONE: reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, working on the contacts CRUD web ui
<teknico> BLOCKED: many twisted.internet.defer.AlreadyCalledError appear while testing trunk
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: submitted buggy replicator so we can get desktopcouch out the door.
<CardinalFang> TODO: fix some bugs in replicator, if time permits.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> statik!
<teknico> aquarius, was it "rock me, big teknico" or "rock me big, teknico"? :-)
<statik> DONE: Worked on Erlang MIR and embedded zlib/pcre problem. Reviews. Branch to buffer desktopcouch trunk from pqm. Fell asleep.
<statik> TODO: Write email about tracking bugs in the 18 packages that we have a vested interest in, not just our projects. help aquarius and cardinalfang and thisfred with desktopcouh 0.3 release.
<statik> BLOCKED: only by my own ambition.
<aquarius> teknico, I'm happy to be guided by you ;)
<CardinalFang> :)
<statik> rodrigo_, welcome to the big time
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Debugged with Ken an evo-couchdb problem he's having. Fixed uuid dependency checking in couchdb-glib. Finished URL fields support in evo-couchdb/couchdb-glib. Released new versions of couchdb-glib and evo-couchdb. Started looking at becoming a MOTU
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. oAuth authentication and signing of all couchdb-glib requests. Add changes notifications to couchdb-glib. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeve
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> dobey: su turno señor :)
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Finished prefs dialog
<dobey> ☭ TODO: 0.93.0 feature freeze release, OAuth
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> fin
<urbanape> jblount out today?
<aquarius> statik, that email sounds interesting
<dobey> statik: ambition is a bitch, isn't it?
<statik> sure is
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, you'll be happy to hear (!) that Lenovo is sending someone to replace my noisy laptop fan.
<pfibiger> wow. sending someone, that's pretty cool.
<urbanape> Hope your fireplace is in working order. They travel by floo powder.
<statik> aquarius, CardinalFang: hows it looking for cutting a desktopcouch 0.3?
<urbanape> what's the best way to check on the pqm status?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I live in the deep South.  We have no fireplace, but I have a barbeque stack outside.
<urbanape> CardinalFang, I'm sure they adapted something.
<CardinalFang> statik, the reviewers are revolting!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, sorry about that
<urbanape> aren't they just?
 * CardinalFang sets up the jokes.  That's his job.
<aquarius> statik, I believe that once CardinalFang's branch is done and merged, that can be 0.3
<CardinalFang> statik, I think it's close.
<statik> aquarius, once we build the package for that everything goes onto the CD. let me know when it's ready to merge :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius, I think I addressed your complaints in my resubmission.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what's the best way to test it?
<statik> rodrigo_, you have such big TODO lists! it inspires me
<rodrigo_> statik: heh, I just append there everything :D
<aquarius> ps axu |grep couch
<aquarius> oops.
<thisfred> heh
<statik> kenvandine, thanks a million for your patience and help with all our packages
<kenvandine> statik, i'll do whatever i can :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: will rereview in a bit
<statik> kenvandine, so when I build the 0.3 package, should I branch from your packaging branch? or how does that work?
<jcastro> statik: make him do more!
<statik> jcastro, i need your help
<jcastro> ok
<aquarius> CardinalFang, we should use xdg.BaseDirectory to find the cache folder rather than hardcoding $HOME/.cache
<statik> i count at least 18 different packages that I care deeply about in ubuntu because we have put our dirty code in them
<kenvandine> statik, i can do it if you like
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Eh, it's not easy, and it's probably broken anyway.  Bind couchdb to 0.0.0.0, turn off authentication (because replication should require admin acct, and that's not available yet).  Then, seed the "management" database with the local ID and a paired-host ID.  Oh, and do this all on two machines (or accounts).
<kenvandine> is the tarball published?
<statik> kenvandine, just waiting on the last branch and i'll put up the tarball
<kenvandine> ok
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I have a program for seeding couchdb.
<kenvandine> statik, ping me and i will do the packaging
<aquarius> hrm, I can't test on two machines in a hotel room :)
<statik> jcastro, we have 8 projects under the launchpad.net/ubuntuone suite, but i want to look out for bugs in these other 18 packages too (erlang, couchdb, ubuntuone-client, etc. etc)
<statik> jcastro, any tips or tricks for managing bugs on both packages and projects? all my experience is with working with launchpad from the project perspective
<statik> kenvandine, thanks!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, approved based on code inspection but not testing that it actually works
<statik> test it or i kill you
<CardinalFang> Ignore statik.
<statik> oops, did i say that out loud? :)
<pygi> kenvandine, ^_^
<pygi> and rodrigo_ ^^
<statik> need me to test anything?
<kenvandine> pygi, what?
<pygi> just saying hi xD
<aquarius> statik, I'm happy to test it if you're happy for me to go out and buy a second laptop on expenses ;) I only have the one machine here :(
<rodrigo_> hey pygi
<kenvandine> pygi, you are in all the channels i am in
<pygi> kenvandine, that is so not true!
<pygi> rodrigo_, how are you doing?:)
<kenvandine> pygi, close :)
<rodrigo_> pygi is a spy :)
<rodrigo_> pygi: doing great, and you?
<pygi> kenvandine, nah, I left a few... PK is not my regular channel anymore, foresight isn't either
<pygi> a bit tired, otherwise good, thank you
<aquarius> CardinalFang, can I have your program to seed the db?
<pygi> just discussing KDE client with one folk
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, the gwibber folks have a problem with images in their web-browser-like widget.  Is it possible to notice in JS/DOM if an attempt to load an "file:///" IMG fails?
<jcastro> statik: how about an lp tag? that would cover across projects and packages.
<rodrigo_> pygi: kde client of what?
<pygi> rodrigo_, U1 :P
<pygi> duh
<rodrigo_> ah :)
<rodrigo_> he's going to write it?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, pfibiger: trap img.onerror
<pygi> rodrigo_, no, I am thinking of it xD
<pygi> I've been talking to you about that earlier
<jcastro> statik: hmm but then you'd have to have someone tagging them.
<rodrigo_> yeah, I remember
<pygi> you're getting old=)
<rodrigo_> statik: we should complete dobey's lp-tools, to show branches, bugs, etc, of all the projects you tell it to watch
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, My idea is to load a default image, and then  do { try: fill-in-real-image; break;  catch error: sleep(3 sec); } while true;
<jcastro> statik: you could just subscribe to all the bugmail for each project, but then you'd have to have ninja-mail filtering to make it sane
<rodrigo_> statik: I had planned to add that, but got no time in the last few weeks
<rodrigo_> pygi: heh
<pygi> rodrigo_, that was a joke :p
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Hmm, that may be it.
<rodrigo_> pygi: I know, I feel like a 10 years boy :D
<pygi> rodrigo_, we should really talk about that tho
<pygi> I should have some time next month
<rodrigo_> yeha, whenever you want
<statik> jcastro, yeah i'm using mail right now but i think we'll end up writing something custom using the launchpad API. was curious if you had any other teams that heavily used launchpad both as an upstream and as a package maintainer
<jcastro> you'd be the first I know of
<jcastro> lemme ask around
<jcastro> though I get the feeling a mail to launchpad list would get you more advice from the lp experts
<jcastro> beuno knows I bet. :D
<statik> aquarius, have you done anything with virtual machines? i keep meaning to set up virtual machines on my laptop, but ran into problems with both virtualbox and vmware, and i'm not smart enough to use kvm
<CardinalFang> aquarius, seeder in email.
<aquarius> statik, last time I tried running virtualbox stuff I could use the VM but couldn't make it see the network, and I tried fiddling with all the tun/tap stuff and got horribly confused and borked actual ordinary networknig on my laptop :(
<statik> ouch. i had total system lockup when i tried it
<aquarius> *nod* virtualisation seems like a good idea, it just doesn't like me very much afaict :(
<statik> vmware works well for me on stable ubuntu releases, but it never works with the newer kernels in the dev version of ubuntu, which is what i'm always running
<verterok> statik: I have hardy and jaunty kvm's, the only weird config bits is the bridge configuration, once you have the bridge working, kvm works like a charm
<verterok> statik: let me know if you need to double-check any kvm config file ;)
<Chipaca> does vmware still laugh at you when you try to install vmware inside vmware?
<verterok> Chipaca: only you tried to do such thing :)
<statik> verterok, ah cool, thanks!
<Chipaca> verterok: evidently not; the dialog says "You just had to try, didn't you?" or something like that
<verterok> Chipaca: :)
 * aquarius has virtualbox crash :(
<urbanape> I'm using Karmic in VMware Fusion right now
<urbanape> it's not been too bad.
<thisfred> Chipaca: it laughed as it ate my OS when I booted the host ubuntu system as the guest one
<urbanape> Have to rebuild the vmware tools each time the kernel gets revved, though.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so that's two reviews based on "it looks ok on my machine"
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Thanks!
<jcastro> I've taken an action to do see if someone can do a "How to set up KVM easily and awesomely" workshop at next UDS.
<aquarius> does anyone have two machines, or working virtualisation, so they can test this last branch...then we can merge it and release 0.3
<jcastro> I personally have the same problem and I see other people having it so I can't be the only one.
<kenvandine> aquarius, i do
<kenvandine> aquarius, what branch should i test?
<aquarius> ooo, cool. kenvandine, CardinalFang should be able to talk you through the branch, I think...
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, what branch should i try?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-daemon/+merge/10740
<kenvandine> ok
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Problems:  couchdb binds to addr 127.0.0.1 .  You must turn off any admin authentication it's doing, too.  Finally, add records on each machine to tell it to look for the other machine.  Then, run the replicators on each.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, how?
 * CardinalFang mails program to seed data into desktopcouch.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, er, which part?
<kenvandine> all of it :)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, getting an error
<kenvandine> running desktopcouch-pair
<kenvandine>     return server.desktopCouch.getPort()
<kenvandine> AttributeError: _DeferredMethod instance has no attribute 'getPort'
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259931/
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Er, yeah, I didn't change that.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I can fix it, though.
<kenvandine> thx
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, well, I thought so.  Please,  $ ps xww |grep desktopcouch-servic[e]
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, it's running
<kenvandine> this is a python error though
<kenvandine> from desktopcouch-pair
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Weird!  aquarius, any idea why ken can't use the getPort dbus function?
<dobey> kenvandine: #419324 and #419326
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, TypeError: find_port() takes no arguments (1 given)
<aquarius> why is it returning a deferred rather than a d-bus object?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Ah, I think I got it.  Never mind.
<kenvandine> find_port has changed
<kenvandine>   Reads the portnumber from the logfile, now that it is written there by couchdb.
<kenvandine> dobey, thx
<dobey> ok, i'm off to get some lunch
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, fixing it on your branch?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, yes.  Maybe discovering that it never should have worked.  Mmm, schroedinbugs.
<james_w> dobey: hi, would you be the best person on this team to speak to about python-oauth?
<aquarius> I'm off for dinner with my daughter. Will be back later if people need me
<aquarius> ttfn
<james_w> dobey: ah, in fact it's use that has contributed some 1.0a support to them
<kenvandine> james_w, dobey is out for lunch... but i think he would be the best person
<james_w> cool, thanks
<james_w> we need to get that unblocked soon
<kenvandine> dobey, so if you set the applet to "Never" displayed... how do you get to preferences?
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm not sure yet :)
<dobey> james_w: hey
<kenvandine> hehe
<james_w> hey dobey
<dobey> what's up?
 * kenvandine can't get it back now :)
 * kenvandine unsets it
<james_w> ubuntuone needs python-oauth, ubuntuone needs to be in main, therefore python-oauth needs to be in main
<dobey> kenvandine: you can change it in ~/.config/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-client.conf
<james_w> python-oauth had a known security problem, which you fixed
<james_w> so we need to get that fixed version in to karmic
<james_w> but it changes API
<dobey> james_w: well, my changes weren't committed
<kenvandine> dobey, thx
<james_w> so we need some co-ordination between the current users
<james_w> http://code.google.com/p/oauth/source/detail?r=1092
<dobey> james_w: but yes, to fix 1.0a in the server side API of python-oauth, it required API changes
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, any luck with that find_port issue?
<dobey> james_w: and ubuntuone is still using it's own copy of oauth.py
<james_w> urgh
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Not yet.  DBus is weird.
<james_w> patched or unpatched?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, shouldn't it just be removing pid?
<kenvandine> find_port()
<dobey> unpatched (though i'm not sure what that question means exactly)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Yes, but there's a separate problem.
<james_w> does it use the old API or the new one?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i'll wait :)
<CardinalFang> :(  Sorry!
<james_w> i.e. do I need to get changes to u1 to allow it to use the fixed oauth?
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> just getting a little stressed :)
<dobey> james_w: well, the client doesn't use the server API, but the revision of oauth.py in ubuntuone is the pre-1.0a code
<dobey> james_w: upstream is still broken
<dobey> james_w: and is a horrible pain in the ass to deal with
<james_w> what about the change I just pointed to?
<dobey> james_w: yes, it's not complete. and it takes forever for upstream to reply to any e-mails/issues/etc...
<james_w> but uploading a fixed one won't break u1, which is good
<dobey> no, changing python-oauth won't break u1
<james_w> and why do you use a private copy of oauth.py?
<dobey> because we've always used a private copy
<dobey> and i haven't finished poking at the backporting
<james_w> ok
<dobey> and at this point i am set on the idea that it just needs to be forked
<dobey> but i haven't had time to fork it with trying to get features in for ubuntuone-client, before the freeze
<dobey> the "security issue" isn't entirely clear, and i don't think we are "vulnerable" either, given the way we're using oauth
<dobey> i also don't think 1.0a actually fixes the problem, but eh
<james_w> bug 419365 filed for tracking
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419365 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Uses embedded copy of oauth.py" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419365
<james_w> if you fork let me know and we'll get that packaged as well, and move launchpadlib as well
<james_w> I don't want more than one copy of this code in Ubuntu
<dobey> james_w: do we have any time to get it in for karmic?
<james_w> get what in?
<dobey> james_w: a fork
<james_w> maybe
<dobey> in main?
<james_w> it wouldn't make to much difference to karmic whether it was a fork or not
<dobey> james_w: right. i was just asking about it in regards to feature freeze
<dobey> james_w: entirely new software doesn't tend to get added after FF does it?
<james_w> not without good reason
<james_w> but, as I said, the karmic package is a defacto fork, so even if you want to fork upstream I don't think there's much benefit to getting that fork in to karmic
<james_w> unless you plan to rewrite it
<dobey> also the changes to upstream oauth.py don't require 1.0a usage. so it doesn't exactly "fix" the issue
<dobey> 1.0 still works (though servers still need to update for the API change, even if they just ignore it)
<james_w> well, 1.0a explicitly allows both sides to work in both versions, and detect what the other side is doing
<james_w> so I think that is possibly reasonable
<james_w> it at least allows 1.0a, which is a step in the right direction
<dobey> the 1.0a spec doesn't support 1.0 working
<james_w> but it doesn't clash with 1.0, intentionally
<james_w> if you don't get oauth_callback in the first request then it is 1.0
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Okay, it doesn't crash now.  I also stopped the pairing tool from allowing local pairing, because it doesn't work anyway.
<dobey> assumably
<dobey> or it could just be a broken client
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, locally, like on the same box?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, same branch?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, same branch.  Locally on this network.
<dobey> relying on any means of detecting a version other than the oauth_version parameter seems like a rather bad idea to me
<kenvandine> humm... so no pairing?
<kenvandine> i am confused
<james_w> dobey: given that the didn't change oauth_version it makes it rather difficult to rely on it for this change
<dobey> and if the problem is in the protocol, continuing to allow the broken protocol to work doesn't exactly seem like a fix to me
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, no pairing.  couchdb has no authentication yet, so we can't safely replicate anyway.
<kenvandine> humm.. so what am i testing then?
<kenvandine> just the cloud?
<james_w> no, but they wanted to leave that choice up to the people using it
<dobey> james_w: and my fork will probably be considered more of a rewrite than a fork
<james_w> e.g. you said u1 isn't vulnerable, so forcing upgrades of clients for something that isn't a problem wouldn't be great
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, well, I haven't changed the pairing program until just now, so I'm glad you caught that API change.  I'm don't think there's anything new to test.
<dobey> by all means, i generally like choice, but sometimes it's just asking for trouble
<james_w> see "smooth upgrade path" on http://wiki.oauth.net/OAuth-Session-Fixation-Advisory
<dobey> james_w: i said i don't think we are actually "vulnerable"
<dobey> since all our oauth bits are done through callbacks and such
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ok... did you seeding script add U1?
<kenvandine> s/you/your
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, No, but the pairing app does add U1.  U1 isn't set up to accept replication yet, though.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so pairing is getting punted for 0.3?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, yep.  All the features are there, but we can't safely use them for local, and can't use them at all for U1.
<kenvandine> ok...
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, let me know when it is ready for release
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius, Do you mind reviewing rev [51 -- 55] ?   https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-daemon/+merge/10740
<CardinalFang> None are earth-shattering.
<thisfred> damn, I was hoping for earth shattering ;)
<CardinalFang> Earth-shattering takes longer to review!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it's the next thing on my queue, after reviewing current branch
<thisfred> true, but it's more fun :)
<thisfred> earth shattering code -> earth scorching reviews :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: any particular areas I should concern myself with? I don't see anything wrong (other than long lines...) and the tests pass, so my approve stands
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Eyeball the diffs, to see if they make sense to you.  Releasing is a big deal, or else I'd just say they're so simple that it's fine.
<CardinalFang> Actually, I have a bug I hope I can fix, too.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, do you know the couchdb py module well?
<thisfred> couchdb-python you mean? a little
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I've dug through the code before
<thisfred> so hit me with any questions
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I want to post a new document to database "_replicate".  I just noticed that  serverobj["_replicate"] gives a value error because "_replicate" isn't a valid database for user use.
<CardinalFang> I'm hacking out my use of serverobj.__getitem__ and its check, now.
<CardinalFang> It's better.  erverError: (405, '')
<CardinalFang> It's better.  ServerError: (405, '')
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i have a gripe...
<kenvandine> +""""exec ${PYTHON:-python} -t $0 "$@";" """
<kenvandine> dpkg hates that!
<kenvandine> please just use #!/usr/bin/python
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Heh., well, you can replace that and the #!/bin/sh  above it with  "#!/usr/bin/python"
<kenvandine> yeah... i did that with pair.py :)
 * CardinalFang says meekly "Okay.".
<kenvandine> dpkg wouldn't build a package with it :)
<kenvandine> i don't see why dpkg gets so upset over it, but it does
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Hey!  I have a new change to the source.  You knew that would happen, right?
<kenvandine> yeah :-D
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Okay, what's arriving now, I am happy with.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> merged into trunk yet?
<CardinalFang> Hrm, does PQM handle it too?
<vbabiy> Is there any way to change the dir that ubuntone uses?
<dobey> does pqm handle what?
<CardinalFang> desktopcouch.  I just tried submitting a branch to it.
 * CardinalFang waits for email.
<dobey> no
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, we merge it manually
<dobey> with tarmac
<dobey> not entirely 'manually'
<kenvandine> yeah
<aquarius> CardinalFang, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-daemon/revision/56 reverses the meaning of the if statements at lines 96 and 104, doesn't it?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, it sure does.  It was backwards.  :(
<aquarius> ah, good, OK :)
<aquarius> cor, what's %r in a format string? repr(whatever) ?
 * aquarius approves up to r56
 * dobey does some updates
<aquarius> vbabiy, there isn't at the moment, but work is going on to make that happen
<dobey> and python-avahi
<dobey> and then hopefully desktopcouch tests will all pass
<vbabiy> aquarius: any idea on date?
<aquarius> vbabiy, I haven't, but someone else will have, I suspect. statik? :)
<dobey> lies
<dobey> cool, i can land desktopcouch branches with tarmac now
<dobey> or rather, i can land them and have it run tests
 * CardinalFang will learn about tarmac one day.
<dobey> do i need to land things?
<statik> re
<statik> CardinalFang, aquarius: hows the last desktopcouch branch looking?
<CardinalFang> statik, It replicates!  At least, between users on my box, using external addresses.
<statik> happiness and glory
<statik> has it been through review yet?
<dobey> nobody answered me :-/
 * statik reads the backlog
<CardinalFang> dobey, what's the question?
<dobey> CardinalFang, aquarius: are there dc branches that need to land
<statik> dobey, about landing, i'm not sure yet just looking at the status of the last branch now
<statik> yay, it looks approved
<dobey> ah, well CardinalFang was asking if pqm dealt with it
<CardinalFang> dobey, probably.  We're looking at  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-daemon
<dobey> and i just went through the trouble of fixing my machine to be able to run desktopcouch tests
<statik> i see stuart approved it 10 minutes ago, so i will land it with tarmac now
<statik> CardinalFang, can you set the commit message for that merge proposal?
<dobey> heh, all that work for nothing
<statik> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-daemon/+merge/10740
<statik> dobey, you are welcome to land it
 * dobey wonders who on lp team to talk to about oauth
<statik> dobey, salgado and flacoste i think
<CardinalFang> statik, merge message set.
<statik> ok, landing now
<aquarius> it looks good to me, I think, yes
<aquarius> it is a big shame that local pairing isn't in it :(
<statik> CardinalFang, aquarius: I get this traceback when running tests, any ideas? Traceback (most recent call last):
<statik>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/trial/runner.py", line 555, in loadPackage
<statik>     module = modinfo.load()
<statik>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/python/modules.py", line 380, in load
<statik>     return self.pathEntry.pythonPath.moduleLoader(self.name)
<statik>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/python/reflect.py", line 456, in namedAny
<statik>     topLevelPackage = _importAndCheckStack(trialname)
<statik>   File "/home/emurphy/canonical/ubuntuone/shared/desktopcouch/trunk/desktopcouch/records/tests/test_couchwidget.py", line 25, in <module>
<statik>     
<statik> exceptions.ImportError: cannot import name URI
<statik> gah, shoulda pastebinned that
<aquarius> really? all the tests pass for me ;(
<aquarius> statik, is this specifically in CardinalFang's branch, or once that branch is merged to trunk?
<statik> aquarius, once it's merged to trunk
<CardinalFang> It should have been no merging, just appending to trunk, fwiw.
<aquarius> I'll merge trunk into the branch here and see if I get the same failure
<CardinalFang> I haven't touched any couchwidget stuff, but I'll look.
<statik> that _importAndCheckStack thing looks kinda fishy, like a false alarm. line 25 in test_couchwidget.py looks fine to me
<aquarius> cd ..
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  "PASSED (successes=47)"
<joshuahoover> dobey: a user gets this when he starts the client from the command line: process 5009: The last reference on a connection was dropped without  > closing the connection. This is a bug in an application. See  > dbus_connection_unref() documentation for details.
<aquarius> erm?
<aquarius> I branch trunk, then bzr merge lp:~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-daemon and it says "nothing to do"
<aquarius> confused
<statik> aquarius, it's already merged to trunk
<aquarius> oh. heh.
<statik> i'm just paranoid and run tests a lot
<aquarius> ok...all 47 tests pass in trunk too
<dobey> joshuahoover: uhm. that's new to me
<dobey> joshuahoover: and probably python, since we don't drop references...
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, wanted to make sure it wasn't known or fixed already...thought you would know :)
<aquarius> statik, should you even have test_couchwidget? isn't it test_couchgrid now?
<statik> ooh, maybe it's a stale .pyc file
<statik> all better, it was a stale .pyc file
<statik> thanks!
<CardinalFang> Dang, I need a beer.
<dobey> i need a quantum clone
<aquarius> dobey, so whenever you do one thing it does the opposite and one of you will definitely get it right?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, sing it, brother
 * aquarius drinks some crappy lemon water
<statik> aquarius, CardinalFang: can you guys add some release notes here? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/trunk/0.3
<aquarius> omg release notes
<dobey> aquarius: no. so that all of us can do different things in an infinite number of universes, simultaneously :)
<statik> kenvandine, here is the 0.3 tarball for desktopcouch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/trunk/0.3
<CardinalFang> statik, aquarius, I'll try.
<aquarius> blimey, so, what's in 0.3, then? can I get a list of all branches that were in it to remind myself? :)
<statik> super!
<aquarius> have we...(hushed voice) released 0.3?
 * aquarius watches the world tilt on its axis
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so, I think in this release there is: replication, oauth token creation (although compulsory oauth is not enabled), the contacts picker, couchgrid, specifying databases/design docs in the filesystem to be loaded on startup, no stupid port finding tricks
<aquarius> CardinalFang, anything else massive I'm missing?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, also, a beer is due you for getting the replication stuff done ;)
<statik> dobey, do you know how to set a tag on trunk? i can create a tag locally on rev48 which is 0.3, but I can't figure out how to get the tag up to launchpad
<dobey> you have to do it before you push
<statik> i see, so we almost need a dummy revision going through tarmac to do that then
<dobey> i don't know if there is a bug already, but it seems like a bug that bzr doesn't let you do a push when you only change tags
<statik> yeah
<statik> and tags don't get picked up by the 'missing' command
<dobey> i forgot to tag stuff before pushing today when i did releases
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/trunk/0.3  Will you please describe the "specifying databases" item?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> CardinalFang, done. I knew there was a reason I docuemnted all this in teh readme ;)
<CardinalFang> Great!
<aquarius> statik, question about the freeze. Presumably we can still merrily commit new features to desktopcouch, we just don't push the packages into karmic? dobey, doesn't that also apply to -protocol etc?
<statik> aquarius, yeah we just need to sort the series/branches before polluting trunk
<statik> aquarius, we'll have a karmic series that stays stable
<statik> and trunk will be crackful as ever
<aquarius> so I should avoid committing new stuff to DC trunk for now?
<statik> you can still write code and push branches up for review
<dobey> aquarius: yeah, we need to figure out the branching/maintanence stuff first
<aquarius> right, gotcha, cheers
<statik> we should just get our story straight before merging branches
<dobey> yeah
<aquarius> I was assuming that launchpad just had a button with "ahaha! karmic freeze at this point!" written on it or something :)
<dobey> launchpad needs to let you propose one branch for merging into multiple others
<dobey> although that probably wouldn't be too great
<dobey> nevermind that
<dobey> backporting fixes will just have to be painful i guess
<statik> theres a discussion on launchpad-dev about exactly that right now, proposing a bugfix branch for merge into multiple series
<dobey> problem is that it won't work so well
<statik> yeah, especially once trunk starts diverging
<dobey> because you probably want to propose a branch from trunk
<dobey> in which case the merge to !trunk is going to probably end up bringing in all the changes from trunk as well
<statik> kenvandine, so now that the desktopcouch 0.3 release is out, do you still want to do the package update for it, or should I do that now?
<aquarius> good work, CardinalFang, statik, thisfred. We've done it. Thank gawd. :)
<thisfred> hi fives all around!
<CardinalFang> Hurrah!
<statik> aquarius, thisfred, CardinalFang: maybe we can have a call tomorrow to brainstorm the OAuth stuff and the FFE for enabling contact sync from the cloud
<statik> thank you guys for working so hard on this
<aquarius> statik, yep, good idea on the call
<thisfred> sounds like a good idea
<CardinalFang> Yes, please.
<CardinalFang> I have other oauth questions, which I was just about to harass aquarius about.
<CardinalFang> It shouldn't be on the call, prob.
<aquarius> go for it
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't yet understand what generates oauth data.  I need to get my machine-a and machine-b paired.  Presumably they exchange information with something or between themselves.  Where does that information come from?
<CardinalFang> And, which parts are shared and which are secret?
<aquarius> it's done on ini file creation.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, desktopcouch/start_local_couchdb.py,   create_ini_file
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that creates a random token, token secret, consumer key, and consumer secret for this server
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I guess I'm still surprised that everything shares information.  Is this the way I authenticate others, or is this how others authenticate me?
<aquarius> (we could define a comsumer key and consumer secret for desktopcouch generally and use them; they don't all need to be random. I just didn't.)
<aquarius> if other people know that key/secret/token/secret then they can authenticate to me
<aquarius> so someone else can read and write my data if they have those key/secret/token/secret
<CardinalFang> So, I give some or all parts away to let others prove themselves to me later?
<aquarius> yes.
<aquarius> essentially, it's a password. it's just broken up into four bits.
<aquarius> the thing here is: we could issue a separate "password" to each consumer. We just don't, at the moment.
<statik> kenvandine, i'm creating the new package for desktopcouch per bug 416591
<CardinalFang> Ah.  That's what I expected.
<aquarius> So we're not particularly getting the benefits of oauth (other than unsniffability over the network)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416591 in desktopcouch "New version, 0.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416591
<aquarius> CardinalFang, part of the reason for that is that couch implements two-legged oauth (you give people an access token) rather than the more standard 3-legged oauth (they ask for an access token and the user gets sent somewhere in a browser to say "yes they can have an access token")
<diverse_izzue> hey. what's new in 0.93? anything special one should test?
<arand> What is the reason for ubuntuone being one of the more memory-demanding processes in standby? (comparable to compiz and Xorg..)
<arand> Or rather - in idle
<CardinalFang> arand, is it resident memory or cached of files on disk?
<arand> Hmm, not sure, would top tell me?
<arand> CardinalFang: category "resident memory" shows 36mb, which seems comparatively high.
<kenvandine> statik, cool
<kenvandine> statik, sorry i had to walk down the street to meet my daughter's school bus, which was late
<statik> kenvandine, no worries. i'm hitting an error in the pbuilder about POTFILES.in missing
<kenvandine> humm
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> statik, it needs to be added to MANIFEST.in
<statik> ah, i see that now. so that needs a new branch and a new tarball
<kenvandine> so that means a new tarball
<statik> 0.3.1 ? or whats the best way to handle that
<kenvandine> just delete the old one
<statik> ok
<kenvandine> it has only been a few minutes :)
<dobey> move the tag
<dobey> if you're going to re-use 0.3
<statik> yep, good point
<kenvandine> yes... definately
<statik> freaking launchpad ajax, i just deleted the wrong tarball
<statik> i deleted the one i meant to delete, but the labels were wrong
<statik> kenvandine, so this looks right to you?=== modified file 'MANIFEST.in'
<statik> --- MANIFEST.in	2009-08-20 09:14:26 +0000
<statik> +++ MANIFEST.in	2009-08-26 21:02:34 +0000
<statik> @@ -2,6 +2,7 @@
<statik>  recursive-include data *.tmpl
<statik>  include desktopcouch-pair.desktop.in
<statik>  include po/desktopcouch.pot
<statik> +include po/POTFILES.in
<kenvandine> yes
<dobey> huh
<aquarius> I'm gonna hit the road, gang, unless anyone needs me for anything right now?
<dobey> -include po/desktopcouch.pot
<kenvandine> later aquarius!
<kenvandine> dobey, don't need that anymore?
<kenvandine> oh
<dobey> kenvandine: what for?
<statik> ok
<CardinalFang> aquarius, that's all for me.  Thank you!  Good night.
<dobey> kenvandine: it should get regenerated at every build
<kenvandine> yeah... we need that
<kenvandine> humm
 * kenvandine didn't think it was
<dobey> POTFILES.in is needed
<dobey> it should be
<kenvandine> yeah... your right
<dobey> it being there isn't harmful
<kenvandine> with that it gets generated :)
<dobey> just wondering why it's there :)
<kenvandine> cause we didn't have POTFILES.in :)
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> i don't think it was being generated
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Is that for translations?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> statik, so yeah -include po/desktopcouch.pot
<dobey> http://identi.ca/notice/8633544 <- everyone go favorite this :)
<kenvandine> done :)
<dobey> i hope nobody downloaded the "broken" 0.3
<dobey> since it's been twitted
<statik> yay, that built nicely and installed(upgraded) just fine
<kenvandine> woot
 * kenvandine wished we could pair!
<kenvandine> but oh well
<statik> kenvandine, do i need to attach the .changes file too, or just the .dsc, orig, and diff?
<kenvandine> just point the bug at the packaging branch
<kenvandine> oh you can't...
<kenvandine> give me a debdiff
<kenvandine> actually no
<kenvandine> you just changed the changelog right?
<statik> new entry in changelog, added a depends on python-setuptools in debian/rules (and mentioned it in the changelog
<kenvandine> a depends or build depends?
<statik> build-depends
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> can you push the branch somewhere?
<statik> i don't have it in a branch
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> give me those 2 files then :)
<kenvandine> or a debdiff
 * kenvandine is easy
<statik> ok, but the debdiff is going to be big because of the changed .orig.tar.gz right?
<kenvandine> just give me those files :)
<kenvandine> or the changed lines and i can apply them
<statik> ok, so all the work i did to generate and test the package is going to be wasted, and i won't get credit for the upload :P
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> you will get credit
<kenvandine> you are in the changelog
<statik> i'm just teasing, i don't mind
<kenvandine> i have a pretty long changelog already prepared for 0.3 actually
<statik> just trying to learn the right way to do it. when i saw you process the other new versions, i thought you attached the .dsc and orig.tar.gz to the bug
<statik> oh nice
<statik> that will be better then
<kenvandine> statik, there are 22 different ways of doing it
<kenvandine> :)
<statik> so i'm learning
<kenvandine> this one is in a packaging branch under ~ubuntu-desktop
<statik> kenvandine, i attached debian/control and debian/changelog, along with the correct orig.tar.gz to bug 416591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416591 in desktopcouch "New version, 0.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416591
<kenvandine> thx
<statik> i've testbuilt in a pbuilder, and installed both binary packages to be sure they upgraded
<statik> i've moved the tag on trunk, and committed the change to manifest.in
<statik> i've deleted the old tarball from the project page, and uploaded a new tarball with new gpg signature
<statik> anything i'm missing?
<statik> kenvandine, i'm really sorry this one was so close to the wire, i really did try to schedule it with plenty of buffer but it didn't work out that way
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> statik, understand
<kenvandine> - python-gtk2,
<kenvandine> - python-gnomekeyring,
<kenvandine> - python-oauth
<kenvandine> is that right?
<dobey> welcome to schedules with freezes :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> is desktopcouch using python-oauth?
<kenvandine> yes
<dobey> not for long! :)
<kenvandine> yeah yeah... but for right now it is :)
<kenvandine> statik, that doesn't look right
<kenvandine> oh... nm... that is the diff from 0.2
<kenvandine> i had already fixed it up quite a bit in my 0.3 branch
<statik> kenvandine, what looks wrong? the couchgrid and contactspicker and pairing tool use gtk right?
<statik> and we're storing tokens in the keyring
<statik> and signing requests for oauth
<statik> using oauth
<kenvandine> yes... your changes are removing the deps
<dobey> later!
<statik> wow, you totally saved me on that one then
<kenvandine> later dobey
<kenvandine> statik, no worries
<statik> kenvandine to the rescue!
<statik> i really do want to learn how to use these packagebranches, it makes so much sense to be able to accumulate packaging fixes there
<statik> kenvandine, need anything else from me? my ride is leaving, but you have my phone number if you need it
<kenvandine> statik, nope... i just pushed it
<statik> fabulous! i should buy you a deer at the next UDS
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> no deers for me
<kenvandine> i prefer beer
<statik> yeah, but i'm sure everyone buys you beer. if i buy you a deer then it will be memorable
<statik> alright, back for more pain later
<kenvandine> hehe
#ubuntuone 2009-08-27
<mrooney|w> Hello, I noticed the installation instructions say "If you see "Could not find package 'ubuntuone-client-gnome'.", just click the install button a  second time. This is a known issue" but the bug is marked as Fix Released in 9.04+, should that be removed?
<jtatum> yep...
<arand> Privacy concern: Bug reports of ubuntuone contains file .home.mw..cache.ubuntuone.log.syncdaemon.log.txt which lists all files in ubuntuone,
<thisfred> morning folks
 * jblount_ waves a hello
<statik> hi rodrigo_, using todays version of tomboy in karmic when i go to the sync tab, it is pre-filled to www.ubuntuone.com/notes, but clicking the button immediately returns with 'server not responding'. we don't use the www prefix, so i wonder if tomboy can't handle the redirect?
<jblount_> statik: Hi! Does removing the www cause the applet to crash for you?
<statik> jblount, it sure does. can you report it? ubuntu-bug tomboy i think
<statik> jblount, are you back today?
<jblount> statik: will do, I'm FACEing it up today, so seems right within my jobs.
<jblount> Yes! back in action.
<statik> yay
<arand> Bug #419821
<ubottu> Bug 419821 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/419821 is private
<jblount> Remind me never to go to a church meeting that is all day... ever again.
<arand> sorry Bug #419895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419895 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone bug reports lists possibly private filenames/paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419895
<arand> Should privacy concerns like this be marked as security* as well?
<jblount> arand: I saw you mention that earlier, sorry no one got back with you.
<statik> arand, no; because they are not security concerns. i'm very interested in getting the privacy thing solved though
<statik> the file name is a pretty key piece of information when trying to sort out a bug report in a file sharing tool
<statik> but it's also probably surprising to some people that the log would have the filenames
<jblount> statik: Would a warning solve most of the problem?
<arand> jblount: no probs. got some help over in #ubuntu-bugs, so now it's reported as a bug at least.
<statik> jblount, arand: we hook into ubuntu's apport system for collecting logs and reporting bugs, we may be able to flag our reports as containing sensitive information, or change how we log, or both
<statik> today my main focus will be getting the metadata update related crashers in the version of ubuntuone-client that was released to karmic yesterday fixed.
<arand> statik: yea, masking the log like I've done does leave out a lot of information... Preferable would be if specific attachments can be marked as private whilst the whole report remained public... but that's a feature request in LP I guess...
<jblount> arand: That's assumming that the person submitting the log is cool with lp:~ubuntuone-hackers looking at their log, which may not always be the case.
<arand> Indeed... Hm.. it seems the automatic set-to-public was done after my bug was declared a duplicate: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/419821 The 'original one' is still private... Is this an error on apport retracing service's part?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<jblount> Ah, right on. This is an interesting problem though, I do appreciate you bringing it up.
<statik> that sure sounds like a bug on the retracer
<arand> jblount: statik: should I add apport (ubuntu) to this bug report then?
<LordMetroid> What the hell, what kind of useless synchronization service is this if I can not keep my folders and symlinks synced...
<LordMetroid> I have more than 700 files in my developement workspace I can't sit and upload each and everyone individually
<jblount> LordMetroid: Hi! I'm not sure I understand "upload each and everyone individually", have you tried out the desktop client?
<LordMetroid> It opens the firefox browser
<jblount> LordMetroid: Absolutely :), it should do that just the first time though in order to get your computer associated with your Ubuntu One account via Oauth. Did you see a largish "add my computer" button?
<LordMetroid> yes
<LordMetroid> I added my computer
<jblount> LordMetroid: Nice! With your computer added, moving folders and files into ~/Ubuntu One/ should get them started syncing / uploading, does that work for you?
<LordMetroid> But where is the gnome client
<LordMetroid> ahaa
<LordMetroid> That was sneaky
<jblount> LordMetroid: It is a client, but the real beauty is that we're using the awesomness of Nautilus and the Gnome desktop to hold your files. We're just doing some nice stuff to keep them sync'd up :)
<LordMetroid> Interesting though the update seem to take sometime to say the least or maybe that is because I only have 25KiB/s download speed
<LordMetroid> Though the symlinking really needs to be added, that way I can reach my synchronized files right from the desktop
<LordMetroid> Also having the download status bar would be nice
<jblount> LordMetroid: Agreed (on both). We'll be doing a "sync arbritary files" instead of symlinks, so you right click on some folder somewhere and say "sync with Ubuntu One" or similar, and it's added.
<LordMetroid> Cool
<jblount> LordMetroid: And we'll have some more progress / notification stuff very soon. It's already in trunk if you feel like running lp:ubuntuone-client (although I wouldn't suggest it, we have a stalwart QA team that need to look over the work there)
<dobey> if you left-click on the applet now, it opens a menu and shows you the status
<jblount> dobey: Nice, has that rolled to the beta ppa?
<LordMetroid> their is no applet to click on
<jblount> LordMetroid: You are on Jaunty or Karmic?
<LordMetroid> Jaunty
<dobey> jblount: oh, maybe not
<jblount> LordMetroid: That may have something to do with it. dobey has been working hard on getting stuff done for Karmic, and I don't think we've rolled that stuff into the Jaunty ppa yet.
<jblount> dobey: It's hard to keep my head straight, with 3 or 4 versions rolling around. I can't wait to use your notification stuff, it's going to be great.
<LordMetroid> Do people update their system with every new release of Ubuntu... I do so I'll get the new and improved features pretty soon
<dobey> more like before the release...
<jblount> Yeah, we update a few months before, to help test and make the new release exponentially better.
<LordMetroid> Hmm, maybe one should do that oneself
<LordMetroid> Is their a netinstall for the alpha 4?
<dobey> update-manager -d
<LordMetroid> ok
<LordMetroid> thanks
<rodrigo_> statik: hmm, maybe
<rodrigo_> statik: what happens if you remove the www from the url?
<jblount> rodrigo_: It crashes
<rodrigo_> ugh
<jblount> I was trying to report the problem via ubuntu-bug, but it was having trouble too :)
<rodrigo_> I was getting invalid certificates here, looking now
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> OH HAI HAKERz I HAZ MISSED U (a simple "me" will get you into the meeting, documenting DONE / TODO / BLOCKED will get you out)
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> statik, urbanape ?
<dobey> me
<statik> me
<dobey> you forgot me!
<dobey> where is the love
 * jblount hugs dobey 
<jblount> CardinalFang: When you are ready
<teknico> Blue Nile come to mind
<CardinalFang> DONE: desktopcouch 0.3
<CardinalFang> TODO: gwibber fixes.  desktopcouch polish / bugfixes.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> I, for one, would love to hear what teknico is up to.
<teknico> DONE: analysis of the current web ui code and markup for contacts and phones
<teknico> TODO: discussing the the contacts CRUD web ui with matt, working on the contacts CRUD web ui
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Being AFK for two days, trying to stay sane
<jblount> TODO: FACE duty, so triage irc and searching for ways to communicate awesomness
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope (although I could use some breakfast)
<jblount> rodriogo_: rocknroll
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> • DONE: changes polling in couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. oAuth authentication and signing of all couchdb-glib requests. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers)
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> dobey: go
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Hooked up bw throttling dbus calls to UI, 0.93.0 feature freeze released
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Minor crisis, OAuth forking
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> statik: rock and roll
<statik> DONE: desktopcouch 0.3, erlang MIR stuff
<statik> TODO: figure out what to do since contacts sync missed feature freeze. help with ubuntuone-client crashes
<statik> BLCK: nope
 * jblount tags urbanape for statik
<urbanape> DONE: Minor branch pushing for ubunet. Bindwood noodling.
<urbanape> TODO: Bindwood
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> I think that's it?
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> winner
<arand> statik: jblount: I reported the apport duplicate->public issue as separate (419895), so (419895) stands on it's own: whatever should be done with U1's report attachments.
<urbanape> so, my mac crashed yesterday evening. Was there a resolution to the pqm test problems we'd been seeing?
<statik> arand, thank you very much!
<arand> hang on, first one should be (419929).
<dobey> well i guess the new server is deployed
<james_w> dobey: hey, do you have an eta for the first pass?
<dobey> james_w: of the oauth fork?
<james_w> yeah
<dobey> james_w: should have something working by EOD today
<james_w> launchpadlib is currently broken in karmic due to the oauth issues, and there will be increasing clamour to fix it
<james_w> ok
<dobey> james_w: minor crisis with latest ubuntuone packages in karmic, and as soon as i get that fixed, it's on to oauth :)
<james_w> I think I still need to fix launchpadlib in some manner
<pfibiger> urbanape: yes, pqm is sorted, but it's in 'release critical' mode which means branches have to be approved by statik to be submitted, since there are critical bufxies that are en route.
<rodrigo_> statik, jblount: http://www.ubuntuone.com redirects correctly to https://ubuntuone.com in FF for me
<dobey> james_w: so i shouldn't update launchpadlib yet on my machine? :)
<james_w> well, python-wadllib
<rodrigo_> jblount: can you pastebin the crash from tomboy? (running tomboy --debug)
<jblount> rodrigo_: yep, one moment
<jblount> rodrigo_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/260356/
<urbanape> pfibiger, k, no worries.
<rodrigo_> jblount: indeed, it seems it doesn't get the redirect correctly
<jblount> rodrigo_: I guess it happens when I click "connect to server", I get a nicer error message when I just click "save"
<jblount> rodrigo_: FWIW When I put 'https://ubuntuone.com/notes/' it fails also.
<rodrigo_> jblount: with the certificate error?
<jblount> rodrigo_: Yeah, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/260360/
<rodrigo_> statik: does that give you some clue if there's some certificate missing on the server??
<rodrigo_> although it would have failed in FF also?
<rodrigo_> or did I add an exception to FF some time ago? /me wonders
<CardinalFang> statik, I made three bugs for the problems I need to work on with desktopcouch.  Bug#419969, Bug#419973, Bug#419975.
 * CardinalFang wonders where the bot went.
<jblount> Bug #419969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419969 in desktopcouch "at pairing time, change couchdb pairing address to public" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419969
 * jblount slaps the picky bot
<CardinalFang> Bug #419973, Bug #419975.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419973 in desktopcouch "in replication daemon, be sure local couchdb bind address is not 127/8 ." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419975 in desktopcouch "for pairing, do not display hosts or servers that are already paired" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419975
<statik> rodrigo_, sorry haven't had a chance to look
<statik> CardinalFang, thanks!
<rodrigo_> jblount: can you file a bug with that tomboy's output pastebin and assing it to me?
<jblount> rodrigo_: Yes, but I'm going to assign it to you instead, if that's ok :)
<rodrigo_> yes, it's ok :D
<jblount> rodrigo_: I should just file it on tomboy?
<rodrigo_> jblount: yes, on the source package project, since it's specific to our package
<jblount> rodrigo_: Bug #419992
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419992 in tomboy "Crash when dealing with redirects and server certificates while setting up syncing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419992
<rodrigo_> jblount: thanks
<CardinalFang> aquarius, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/260399/
<aquarius> hrm. it doesn't trap that error.
<aquarius> it shoudl do, though :)
<aquarius> how do you not have a keyring daemon? is this in pbuilder or a CLI-only server or something?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, It's a SSH-tunneled X session.
<aquarius> phaiyle.
<CardinalFang> $ ssh host gwibber
<aquarius> I don't know how to fix that, since you need to tunnel d-bus requests back to the machine you're on as well as X requests.
<LordMetroid> Syncdaemon keeps crashing on my karmic alpha4... Is this a known?
<rmcbride> LordMetroid: Yes. We're working on a fix now
<LordMetroid> Cool
 * jdo is using the latest client from trunk and it's working great
<jblount> jdo: I tried to just run the client from trunk, but was still getting weirdness last night. Are there updates?
<jdo> jblount, yes
 * jblount bzr pulls
<jdo> jblount, ooh wait
<jdo> jblount, I'm using what's on its way to trunk
<jdo> :)
<jdo> freshmeat
<jblount> heh
<jdo> the new preference dialog is nice too
<jblount> Yeah, that'll be super good.
<jblount> rmcbride: Forgive me for losing track of this, but did we ever sort out the slow uploading stuff? I remember you working on some testing stuff, but have no idea where that went.
<rmcbride> jblount: never got all the data on that. moving target and all
<jblount> rmcbride: Sure, I kind of figured. Thanks for the update.
<rmcbride> jblount: getting metrics on that is something I'm working towards. My tests for that have been broken by recent changes and I need to fix them once we have the client working again
<VK7HSE> just rebuilt my PC and have just read all the mail regarding the current issue! keep up the great work statik, rmcbride :D
<statik> VK7HSE, thanks for the encouragement :) we're just testing a fix, should have something published soon
<VK7HSE> well I'm off to bed! getting close to 3am (again!) ;)
<VK7HSE> cya
<thisfred>  /join ##couch-oauth
<thisfred> oops
<haggisbasheruk> hi guys i just installed ubuntu1
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: Neat!
<haggisbasheruk> https://updown.ubuntuone.com/e0de3b3b-a7a4-478a-8103-304f4f9b5b4a  test me
<haggisbasheruk> just an html file
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: Those links only work when the other person has access to the file through a share.
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: So it will work for you, and for anyone that you have shared the folder that file is contained in.
<haggisbasheruk> okay , seems that i don't know these details , how do i do that then ?
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: Select a folder inside ~/Ubuntu One/ that you want to share, right click on it in Nautilus and select "Share with Ubuntu One" or similar. Enter the persons email to share to, the click ok.
<haggisbasheruk> i have this in the root of ~/Ubuntu One/  , i use pcman and have no right click , on tablet pc and the email thing , whats that all about ?
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: If you can't right click to get a contextual menu, one option is to use the website. Go to https://ubuntuone.com/files/ and you can select a folder on the left, the select "sharing" to enter in a persons email to share that folder with them.
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: As far as "the email thing , whats that all about ?"; I'm not sure I understand you.
<haggisbasheruk> why no share without the email and just use the link ?
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: We are still working out how best to do public links, one signifigant factor is the bandwidth cost.
<haggisbasheruk> ohh i understand that
<haggisbasheruk> and i guess the email thing is actually a good security measure
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: :)
<haggisbasheruk> sorry i was expextiog a dropbox type of thing lol
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: We do have some similar features, a lot of people assume that we're identical.
<mrooney|w> Hello, I pointed this out yesterday but no one seemed to be around. At https://ubuntuone.com/support/installation/ under Step 2 it says "If you see "Could not find package 'ubuntuone-client-gnome'.", just click the install button a  second time. This is a known issue" although that bug is marked Fix Released for Jaunty and Karmic
<mrooney|w> Should that warning perhaps be removed, so it isn't talking about bugs it doesn't have?
<jblount> mrooney|w: Hi! I saw that in the traceback, and it should absolutely be removed. Do you have a free moment to file a bug regarding that?
<jblount> mrooney|w: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubunet would be the appropriate project.
<mrooney|w> Sure!
<jblount> mrooney|w: Thanks very much, I appreciate having lots of people to help keep the attention to detail high in our project.
<mrooney|w> jblount: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/420081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420081 in ubunet "installation page warns about bug which is now fixed" [Undecided,New]
<jblount> mrooney|w: Thanks very much, I'll triage it a bit further and try to get a update rolled out quickly.
<mrooney|w> thanks, no problem!
<haggisbasheruk> in galeon the share thing doesn't popup lol , firefox works though
<haggisbasheruk> does the person i want to share with have to have ubuntuone client installed also ?
<haggisbasheruk> so does the person you wan to share a file with get a link via email i guess
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: Yeah, they get a link to "accept the share" so they need to have a Ubuntu One account (they'll get when through the process) but they don't need to install the software locally for the links to work.
<haggisbasheruk> so i take it this will become part of ubuntu , ie installed and ready to go even from live cd , once of course it passes beta
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: Yep, it's already in Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) :)
<haggisbasheruk> ohh , i never even notice it in kubuntu netbook edition , would be really handy on netbooks
<haggisbasheruk> i will stick this in kuki linux when its stable also
<haggisbasheruk> unless you want loads of testers , i'll throw it into the next release also :P
<haggisbasheruk> this weekend
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: Sounds great :)
<haggisbasheruk> expect your servers to get a battering at the weekend the :P
<haggisbasheruk> then*
<haggisbasheruk> some1 send me a file so i can see the recieving side , haggis at kuki.me
<haggisbasheruk> ohh , i guess it has to be with my launchpad id ,oops hagisbasheruk at msn.com
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: It shouldn't matter, when you click the link in your email, the web browser will use your LP cookies and ask you if you want to use your LP identity.
<haggisbasheruk> ahh cool
<haggisbasheruk> i have kuki guys testing it now also :)
<haggisbasheruk> ahh , this is really quite good jblount :)
<jblount> :)
 * haggisbasheruk is excited and making things
<haggisbasheruk> yup , both mails work jblount :)
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: This is good news.
<haggisbasheruk> this will be great to sync /home/$USER/Documents on multiple devices
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: One of my favorite uses is to keep my desktop background files sync'd, I always lost them before I had Ubuntu One around.
<haggisbasheruk> :) it is really good :)
<haggisbasheruk> awe , /home/haggisbasheruk/Ubuntu One/My Files/Shared With Me   is empty
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: You may have to stop and restart the client software to sync down to your desktop. We are not yet sending notices from the server down to the client.
<haggisbasheruk> ahh ,okay , testing upload to a shared folder now
<haggisbasheruk> uploaded a file into your folder
<jblount> haggisbasheruk: Those are very interesting installation notes.
<haggisbasheruk> :) just started to write those up tonight  , feel free to add and share back
<haggisbasheruk> i got side tracked so never finished the remastersys part lol
<statik> rodrigo_, still around? can you update this blueprint? i think things are much farther along than 14% that the blueprint shows https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-evolution-couchdb
<haggisbasheruk> ubuntuone-client-applet icon looks nice :)
<dobey> thanks
<LordMetroid> Does the current trunk works or has it yet to be uploaded?
<LordMetroid> Also how do I install from the trunk?
<statik> you shouldn't install from trunk
<statik> the version in karmic has an annoying crash bug, a fix will be uploaded soon
<LordMetroid> Will the update manager get the fix by itself even on alpha?
<LordMetroid> I've never been running alphas before
<greg-g> LordMetroid: yes, if you are running Karmic you will get all updates to Karmic not matter when you installed it.
<LordMetroid> ok
<LordMetroid> So shall i apt-get ubuntuone-client-gnome again even though it crashes
<greg-g> so you just roll with the updates and then on Karmic release day you are already running the released version :)
<greg-g> just keep it installed and when the update is ready Update Manager will tell you.
<LordMetroid> Hmm, I think I'll just reinstall it on release day to be sure I get everything nice and dandy
<statik> greg-g, have you seen desktopcouch yet?
<greg-g> statik: seen it? I haven't really taken a close look at it yet but saw 0.3 was released yesterday :)
<statik> greg-g, i'm excited about the possibilities for it. there is a pairing tool in desktopcouch-tools, you can do laptop-laptop replication of couch databases
<statik> even if you don't have an ubuntuone account
<greg-g> oooo, neat, I like.
<statik> i've got a little tiny hack script that stores launchpad bugs from the API into couch
<statik> since the API is all json documents under the covers anyway
<greg-g> so you can see your bugs from anywhere, never leave home without 'em, nice.
<statik> yeah, and possibly even update status etc and push the updates back to launchpad
<statik> when you get back online
<kenvandine> desktopcouch rocks!
<greg-g> now _that_ would be neat. Like offlineimap but with bugs (or anything that has an API)
<statik> the people working on prophet have been making some noise yet, i think they are further along but couchdb feels a bit more general purpose/robust
<statik> exactly
<statik> we're going to put contacts data in there too
 * dobey has been talking about similar things for ages
<dobey> (because e-mail and web are a pain in the ass)
 * thekorn googles for desktopcouch
<thekorn> wow, cool
#ubuntuone 2009-08-28
<thisfred> desktopcouch group therapy session start
 * aquarius grins
<thisfred> Problem: we want to restrict users from writing/replicating specific views to the cloud
<thisfred> Not because we like restricting people, but the views we actually execute on the cloud could bring our whole system to its knees if a clever person put some bad JS in them
<thisfred> that is probably the *only* thing we want to restrict though
<statik> got an example of one that needs to be blocked?
<thisfred> and that seems to be hard
<statik> we're not restricting _utils?
<jan____> hi
<statik> hola jan
<thisfred> statik: not sure yet
<thisfred> statik: would be awesome if we didn't have to
<aquarius> statik, the views that funambol exchange uses, for example; we don't want someone to hack that view so it loops infinitely, hanging our funambol exchange process and eating our cpu time
<aquarius> statik, I'd really like people to have access to futon in the cloud, if we can't think of a reason why they shoudln't have it
<aquarius> jan____, the problem we're discussing is as thisfred says above: we want to give a user control over all their DBs in the cloud, but we don't want them to be able to edit views that we put in those DBs
<aquarius> jan____, but I don't know how to limit an admin, cos they're, well, an admin
<statik> aquarius, because they can replicate their db and use futon on the desktop
<thisfred> they might start building websites that use it as a datastore, and traffic might get too big
<aquarius> statik, part of the point of the web UI is that you can get at data from other platforms, no?
<aquarius> statik, and from computers that aren't yours. Else, why have a web UI at all? We don't need to do extra work to create futon, it already exists.
<jan____> aquarius: I'd block view URLs GET requests via nginx
<thisfred> statik: I'm not saying that we should open _utils, just that it'd be kinda cool if we could. The real problem is: how do we use validators in a way that admin users can't get around them.
<aquarius> jan____, GETting a view isn't a problem, I don't think, it's PUTting a view...
<statik> we will be running apache as a proxy already to unwrap the SSL and do load balancing, so jans suggestion seems pretty good
<thisfred> and since replication is as yet unfiltered, blocking PUT isn't a solution if I understand everything (which I may not)
<jan____> aquarius: putting a view doesn't burn any CPU cycles. indexes are generated on-read
<thisfred> jan____: the problem: we run views on the cloud, if a user maliciously or stupidly modifies that view, we're hosed
<thisfred> so we want a validator
<aquarius> jan____, ah, but we do need to GET the view. What I mean is, the user PUTs a view which eats CPU time when executed, and then later we GET it (not protected by nginx because we're already in the cloud)
<thisfred> that disallows specific views to be written to the cloud
<thisfred> which is hard, if the user is an admin, or isn't it?
<jan____> creating a view means updating a design doc.
<thisfred> perhaps not, if we block all write access to the user database
<thisfred> jan____: 1. can I create a write validator that only allows write from a single specific user?
<thisfred> and 2. what happens if validation fails during replication? I read some disturbing messages on the mailing list that seemed to imply replication fails entirely in that case?
<jan____> thisfred: this was probably mattetti, we don't have a bug report yet.
<jan____> thisfred: validate_doc_update has userCtx to work with.
<jan____> thisfred: replication is supposed to skip docs it isn't allowed to write. if there's a crash, that's a bug. but I've seen it work correctly
<aquarius> jan____, if we protect "our" views with a validator, can that validator also protect itself (so the admin user can't overwrite or remove the validator itself?)
<thisfred> ok, so that's good news
<statik> hey kenvandine, i want the ubuntuone hackers to get a lot more hands on with packaging of our stuff, especially with desktopcouch so that we are handing off stuff that is ready to be uploaded by a sponsor directly. currently Vcs-Bzr points to a branch that I don't have commit access to, and I want to change that. any thoughts?
<thisfred> aquarius' question is a good one, though, but I think the validate_doc can protect itself
<jan____> aquarius: thisfred: I'd put "admin" views into their own design doc
<aquarius> jan____, and then check for (and prevent) updates to that design doc in validate_doc_update, unless those updates come from a specific user (us, not the db owner)
<thisfred> jan____: and then protect them to be only writable by the "superadmin" and all other admins would not be able to sneak anything past, right?
<statik> thisfred, jan____, did you guys figure out the SSL thing? without that, we won't be exposing couchdb to any users at all
<dobey> statik: do what we do with ubuntuone-{storage-protocol,client}
<aquarius> jan____, if we (our user, not the user's user :)) are an admit, does the actual user have to be an admin as well in order to write documents and create databases?
<aquarius> dobey, what's that?
<jan____> statik: I don't know of any "that SSL thing"
<statik> dobey, tell me more!
<thisfred> ah, right, another question (I asked on #couchdb before, but at a bad moment I guess) can we use https for replication at all?
<jan____> aquarius: no, but to create design docs he needs to be
<jan____> there is no SSL in couchdb
<jan____> there's a patch to mochiweb that enables it
<dobey> statik: lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/$PROJECT/karmic <- this is what we have in Vcs-Bzr for them, and it's where i do the packaging
<jan____> but I don't know how good it is
<statik> dobey, that sounds perfect
<dobey> poauth will be the same
<aquarius> jan____, ah, ok, which means that if he creates a design doc in his local couch and then replicates it to the cloud, he'd need to be an admin
<jan____> yes
<aquarius> so he needs to be an admin, OK. :)
<aquarius> (because apps that use desktopcouch will write views into their DBs, especially in the New World Order of no _temp_view :))
<thisfred> aquarius: but we do want to allow all design docs to be replicated that we *don't* run
<statik> jan____, the patch is in the bugtracker or something? the thing about https is that we won't be allowing anyone to replicate couchdb from ubuntuone.com except via https, we sorta assumed all http clients also supported https. so this could block the whole thing from being turned on for karmic
<statik> s/could/will/
<statik> dobey, do those branches have just the debian/ dir or everything?
<jan____> statik: I remember talking to you guys about SSL and it wasn't an issue before
<thisfred> that may have been a miscommunication then
<thisfred> we can't send stuff over the net in the clear, especially things like contacts information
<dobey> statik: the contents of the release tarball, plus the debian dir
<kenvandine> statik, what you want to do is always pull from the branch in Vcs-Bzr and make your changes and push it somewhere
<dobey> statik: as that is how james_w explained to me that source package branches work
<kenvandine> statik, then propose that branch fro sponsoring
<jan____> thisfred: you need ssl client support for the replicator then?
<kenvandine> statik, hopefully we will start using merge proposals :)
<aquarius> jan____, it's not an issue for peer-to-peer replication (two machines on the same network), but it is for desktop-to-cloud
<statik> kenvandine, so i want to change the package so the official Vcs-Bzr branch is not pointing to an ~ubuntu-desktop owned branch
<thisfred> jan____: yep, most importantly, the server we could handle in a proxy I guess
 * dobey wonders if anyone actually uses OAuthClient
<kenvandine> statik, also when you do that, you always want to set the release to UNRELEASED
<kenvandine> statik, ideally the branches in Vcs-Bzr is a branch maintained by the distro team
<kenvandine> so core-dev, desktop, etc
<statik> why?
<statik> thats not how it's been explained to me in the past
<jan____> thisfred: i.e. POST /_replicate {"source":"user", "target":"https://ubuntuone.com/user"} should work?
<kenvandine> statik, well everyone seems to have different opinions
<thisfred> jan____: yes
<kenvandine> statik, hang on a few
<statik> sure
<jan____> thisfred: lessee
<statik> kenvandine, btw i'm planning to put desktopcouch into debian so i might delete Vcs-Bzr completely depending on how discussions go with debian
<kenvandine> statik, well our's will need Vcs-Bzr
<kenvandine> but in debian no
<statik> so my understanding is that using sourcepackagebranches is totally optional, and there is a daemon somewhere that is automatically making sourcepackagebranches based on what is uploaded to the archive
<jan____> thisfred: for SSL in the past, I think SteveA talked about a transport thingie that you guys have (forgot the name) that makes an SSL tunnel to the server and give couchdb a local http endpoint
<statik> jan____, thats on the server side. we don't want to set up stunnel on every single ubuntu desktop
<thisfred> jan____: ah yes, that was an earlier plan, we didn't end up having that channel though
 * thisfred kicks self
<jan____> alright, I didn't know that
<thisfred> of course nobody thought the implications through when we abandoned that, because there wasn't an actual point in time where we sat down and made the decision
<statik> that would be far too practical
<thisfred> who's not here that we can blame?
<jan____> /kick stevea
<jan____> :D
<aquarius> I'll be gone in a few hours if you need a scapegoat. :)
<jan____> hehe
<jan____> aquarius: I'd like to resolve the oauth issue
<aquarius> jan____, yes. Does my test script correctly exhibit the problem for you? (that users from the ini file are not read by the oauth handler?) jasondavies acknowledged that that was an issue with the original code, and his patch was meant to fix it, but it doesn't work for me
<jan____> aquarius: whoops, I missed that link
 * aquarius pokes dobey in the eye about the wireless power comment :)
<dobey> haha
<aquarius> dobey, by wireless power I mean: I can make it work in my living room, so if I'm anywhere in that room my phone is being charged. WHlie the Touchstone is sweet, it's not what I was talking about :)
<aquarius> jan____, got the link now? (sorry)
<rmcbride> Ah you have a big tesla coil then?
 * rmcbride stabs his router
<jan____> aquarius: yeah
<aquarius> rmcbride, I did not mention there: I can walk about in my living room without (a) my skeleton flashing on and off and (b) being infertile for a month afterwards
<jan____> fucking autotools, btw
<aquarius> jan____, there is a reason I hack Python. ;)
<jan____> aquarius: you can't get around it though :/
<dobey> aquarius: yes, sure. but the touchstone doesn't fill the room with EMR either :)
<rmcbride> aquarius: yea but with a tesla coil you can cackle like a mad scientist convincingly. Add a Jacob's Ladder and you can build golems out of body parts
<kenvandine> statik, yes source package branches are optional... but far easier to deal with :)
<kenvandine> every time you want to get something sponsored, you should rebase your branch on what is in Vcs-Bzr and merge in your changes... being careful to maintain the changelog entries
<statik> kenvandine, for sure! i need to get the dozen or so packages that ubuntuone-hackers are maintaining into a cohesive state, and having the official packaging branch owned by ~ubuntu-desktop doesn't fit into that plan very well
<dobey> statik: i'm guessing any packages that become straight imports from debian will continue to be automatically stuffed into source package branches
<kenvandine> so the changelog is identical to the latest source package, with no ~ppa versions... etc
<dobey> statik: whether or not ~ubuntu-desktop owns the "official (as in ubuntu)" branch is irrelevant
<kenvandine> statik, actually i think it should make it easier
<kenvandine> statik, you probably want a ppa packaging branch too
<kenvandine> so you maintain that, then when you need to get a version sponsored for ubuntu
<dobey> statik: in the end the "official (ubuntu)" one should just be a copy of our "official (u1)" branch
<kenvandine> you checkout the official one, merge in your branch... and clean up the changelog
<kenvandine> just collapse all the changelog entries since the last version in ubuntu
<kenvandine> into one
<kenvandine> and set the release to UNRELEASED
<dobey> kenvandine: eh, our PPA builds are going to be totally automated soon enough
<kenvandine> push it somewhere, create a bug for it and link your branch
<statik> yeah. so what is the problem with ~ubuntuone-hackers owning the official one? if someone fixes a bug in the packaging they can just propose it for merge, right?
<dobey> statik: nothing. we should be maintaining the packages :)
<dobey> well
<kenvandine> not really a problem
<dobey> ~ubuntuone-control-tower should own it
<kenvandine> as long as you don't generate lots of noise
<statik> right
<kenvandine> you want the changelog to be pristine
<dobey> kenvandine: we don't stick PPA build changelog entries into the package branch
<kenvandine> dobey, good
<kenvandine> dx team does :)
<statik> what does it mean to generate lots of noise?
<kenvandine> and dxteam doesn't maintain their official packaging branches
<aquarius> jan____, is there anything I can do to help you track down the oauth issue?
<kenvandine> statik, changelog entries for versions never in ubuntu
<kenvandine> so versions that only got published to your ppa
<dobey> statik: "stuff we don't do anyway" :)
<statik> well, the difference is that the dxteam has no interest in becoming ubuntu developers, while ubuntuone guys have specific goals assigned to earn ubuntu developer privileges. so i want to remove all layers of indirection
<kenvandine> dx team always have like 50 versions i collapse into one
<kenvandine> statik, that is good to hear :)
<jan____> aquarius: in a bit, need to get autotools to cooperate first
<aquarius> jan____, kk
<kenvandine> although... if the uploader doesn't have perms to push to your branch, i guess you can't set it to UNRELEASED
<kenvandine> dobey, do you do that?
<dobey> i don't even know what that means :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<statik> kenvandine, your work has been AWESOME with helping us. i woke up last night worrying that we are not progressing as fast as we should be toward earning upload privileges because you have been fixing things for us, i think we need to learn that stuff
<kenvandine> with the branches we maintain, we set it to UNRELEASED instead of karmic
<kenvandine> then the uploader changes it when they upload it
<dobey> oh
<statik> thats what we do in the debian erlang team too
<statik> but the difference is they gave me commit rights to the packaging branch :)
<kenvandine> that way only versions actually uploaded to karmic get tagged as karmic
<dobey> well seb/pitti never complained about it
<kenvandine> so you know if you see a branch that says "karmic" you know if you need to make a change, you have to create a new version
<kenvandine> i need to talk to pitti about it... but i think it would be a good practice for you to do the same
<dobey> i guess i just need to get upload rights sooner :)
<kenvandine> use UNRELEASED until you request sponsoring
<statik> kenvandine, i think what we are saying is that if the uploader needs to make a change, they should be telling us to fix it
<kenvandine> then set release
 * kenvandine doesn't have upload rights yet :)
<kenvandine> soon i hope :)
<dobey> statik: well, in my experience, that's what has happened
<dobey> statik: seb bugs me to fix things, and then i fix them :)
<kenvandine> i look forward to the day that none of this matters
<dobey> well
<kenvandine> all the source and packaging is in one branch... :) and you just request merging into the distro
<kenvandine> using merge/review system
<dobey> the source and packaging is in one branch
<kenvandine> yes... for your's
<dobey> no, for all source package branches :)
<statik> kenvandine, i think thats part of the problem. we need to be working directly with sponsors. For example, the couchdb and desktopcouch packages I worked on this week show up in launchpad as uploads credited to you (and you did great work on them), but when it comes time to apply for MOTU the measurement is based on how many good uploads you've done, so those will be ignored for the purposes of my MOTU application
<kenvandine> dobey, no... many of them are packaging only branches... of course not want james_w is working on
<kenvandine> statik, true... well ... that was cause we used my changelog i already prepared :)
<kenvandine> the couchdb upload did too?
<kenvandine> i thought i had preserved your's when i collapsed the changelog
<statik> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> sorry about that
<kenvandine> i collapsed all the changes since the last karmic version into one version
<statik> kenvandine, i promise i'm not trying to give you a hard time about it :) just trying to work out how the ubuntuone team can get more directly engaged with ubuntu devlopment, particularly for these packages
<kenvandine> i am all for that :)
<kenvandine> dobey already does a great job with his packages :)
<statik> cool
<statik> i think it's a shame that even the guys who built soyuz don't have upoad rights
<statik> so i'm trying really hard to push this team into becoming ubuntu devs
<kenvandine> great
 * kenvandine needs to apply for motu
 * dobey is trying really hard to make it so he doesn't have to actually do any work for packaging :)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> or does it? Say "me" if you want to choose your own adventure. Typical format is DONE / TODO / BLOCKED, but feel free to switch it up.
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<statik> kenvandine, i've been rejected once already and gotten comments this week about how i don't have enough uploads. so i'm fixing it :)
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<dobey> mi
<jblount> DONE: FACE duty, which felt productive until I look at the email I wrote to tell everyone what I did.
<jblount> TODO: Review day (which seems like it will be relatively lightweight), I'd like to throw together a 'fixes' branch that has 10 or 12 small 1-line fixes in it, finish work on human readable machine names
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
 * jblount tags rodrigo_ 
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Looked at Tomboy syncing certificates exception. More _changes polling
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. oAuth authentication and signing of all couchdb-glib requests. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Tomboy syncing fixes
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> teknico: bai signore
<statik> me
<teknico> DONE: discussed the contacts CRUD web ui with matt, fought with encrypted partitions not working anymore in karmic (#420355), worked on the contacts CRUD web ui
<teknico> TODO: more work on the contacts CRUD web ui
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Gwibber debugging. Car-tag hassle.  Harassed IBM.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Greet IBM repairman in about 5 minutes, and go offline for a few.  Gwibber fixes.  3 new d-c bugs, each easy.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> aquarius, prithee sir, what news have you?
<teknico> rodrigo_, bai? :-)
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: discussions with couch people about various couchish things like 301 redirects, admin accounts, doc validators
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: continue piston oauth in snowy; write DC talk for Ubuntu Developer Week; work with jan to fix oauth problem; look at doing username URL at U1; make pairing not offer to repair
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: couchdb patch which lets OAuth read users from the ini file doesn't seem to work (this is being worked on, yay!)
<aquarius> dobey, dobey, pudding and pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
<rodrigo_> teknico: "go" in Italian? how do you spell it?
<teknico> rodrigo_, "vai"
<rodrigo_> teknico: ah :)
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Dealt with minor catastrophe with latest packages, released 0.93.1, started OAuth fork, Fixed infinite respawning
<dobey> ☭ TODO: finish OAuth forking, Reviews
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> statik: you have the power
<aquarius> CardinalFang, thought number II -- pairing app should not suppress already-paired servers from the list, it should display them in a new "unpair" list whichis hidden if you have no pairings
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Agreed.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I'd update the bug but for some reason I can't find it?
<teknico> rodrigo_, also, "vai" is confidential, and "signore" is deferential, so it's either "vada, signore" or "vai, amico" (but you probably did that on purpose) :-)
<statik> DONE: worry about contacts sync missing feature freeze.
<statik> TODO: worry about couchdb not supporting SSL. unify packaging stuff
<statik> BLCK: nope
<CardinalFang> Bug #419973, Bug #419975, Bug#419969.
<rodrigo_> teknico: ok, "vai amico" is what i wanted :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419973 in desktopcouch "in replication daemon, be sure local couchdb bind address is not 127/8 ." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419975 in desktopcouch "for pairing, do not display hosts or servers that are already paired" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419975
<rodrigo_> teknico: my Italian is very rough, specially written :)
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<statik> rodrigo_, are you still adding stuff to about-me? will that be a problem since we are past feature freeze?
<teknico> rodrigo_, so you almost unlimited improving potential! (as I have with spanish) :-)
<teknico> so you *have
<CardinalFang> brb
<rodrigo_> statik: haven't had time to do it, I think I'll leave it for upstream gnome 2.30
<rodrigo_> statik: unless we really need it for karmic
<rodrigo_> statik: which I don't think, since only gwibber uses it, right?
<statik> rodrigo_, 2.30 is perfect
<rodrigo_> statik: I'll start the upstream discussion then this weekend
<rodrigo_> teknico: I only learnt a bit Italian when living in the UK, working in Italian restaurants, so very basic stuff, and having an Italian brother-in-law doesn't help me improve, since he speaks in Spanish, with some words in Italian, and he understands all my Spanish
<rodrigo_> teknico: but will be back to Italy for the 2nd time this next December, so hope to improve, yeah :)
<teknico> rodrigo_, will you be around Rome, by any chance?
<rodrigo_> teknico: no, Cervinia, in Aosta
<dobey> rodrigo_: "che cazzo dici?!" is all you need to know, as i'm told
<teknico> oh, december, snow, right :-)
<rodrigo_> teknico: Rome next time :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: "va fan culo" is also useful :)
<teknico> dobey, try that with police, or mod ;-P
<dobey> heh
<rodrigo_> or however you spell it :D
<teknico> rodrigo_, that's usually one word :-)
<rodrigo_> fanculo?
<teknico> yes, both with and without the "va"
 * dobey knows a little more than that though
<teknico> ehm, that was "...police, or mob"
<rodrigo_> statik: so, you're applying for MOTU then?
<rodrigo_> teknico: you live around Rome?
<statik> rodrigo_, i will apply once i have a lot more uploads. i'm also trying to work on debian packages, dunno how hard it will be to become a DD
<rodrigo_> statik: ah, you need lots of uploads to apply?
<teknico> rodrigo_, yes, in the countryside though
<rodrigo_> teknico: nice, really want to go there, but I always get holidays in winter, for skiing. Need to get some "normal" holidays one of these days :)
<statik> rodrigo_, you need several advocates who are comfortable with your knowledge of packaging and policy, and who can trust that you know when to say no and will keep garbage out of the archive. usually the way people gain confidence in your abilities is sponsoring uploads for you where they can review your work
<rodrigo_> statik: ok, only dholbach suggested me to apply, apart from you, so I guess I need to send more packages before trying to apply
<teknico> rodrigo_, try to avoid july and august though, usually too hot and crowded
<statik> the equivalent of a branch review in code is a sponsored upload in ubuntu.
<rodrigo_> teknico: yeah, same here, summer is better spent at home with air conditioning
<statik> rodrigo_, maybe not if dholbach thinks you are ready
<rodrigo_> statik: ah, ok, I'll ask him
<teknico> rodrigo_, or an adequately insulated and shaded home :-)
<rodrigo_> teknico: yeah, that works also :D
<statik> rodrigo_, i have been able to ship code in mission critical backup systems, in MySQL core, in launchpad, all without as much work as i've had to do to try and prove myself to be able to upload a 4 line rubber-stamp rules file to ubuntu ;)
<rodrigo_> :)
<dobey> heh
<jtatum_> lol
<kenvandine> statik, don't you get karma for an upload if you are referenced in the changelog?
<kenvandine> like [Elliot Murphy]
 * dobey hopes 0.93.1 gets uploaded soon
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 191, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah... me too
<kenvandine> we need an uploader :)
<kenvandine> there is nobody on my team around with upload rights :/
<rmcbride> Testing packages are now current. Enjoy
<dobey> ok, back to OAuth pain
 * kenvandine is trying to find a core-dev
<kenvandine> dobey, i am trying to get james_w to do the upload
<dobey> cool
<kenvandine> we have no uploaders on my team today :/
<kenvandine> james_w hasn't responded yet though
<aquarius_> battery life fail
<statik> kenvandine, launchpad only looks at the email address in the changelog, not at who signed the package when figuring out 'uploaded by'
<statik> the gpg signature is used to guard the package actually going into the archive though
<statik> kenvandine, so if you look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+related-software you will see all your uploads, even though you aren't motu yet :) you have been working hard!
<kenvandine> statik, interesting list... i hadn't looked at that... kind of all over the place :)
<statik> it is reviewed by the motu council when you apply, you are probably in good shape to apply now!
<statik> i'm going to be working on getting debian back in sync with our couchdb and erlang stack
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> that will make life easier
<statik> right now we're very divergent from debian, which is extra work for everyone
<aquarius> there's 45 minutes of my life I won't get back. stupid wifi.
<dobey> aquarius: maybe if you up the wattage on it enough, you can charge your phone with it :)
<aquarius> dobey, heh :)
<urbanape> aquarius, "Karmic fail" has a rather dramatic ring to it.
<urbanape> Or you deserved it.
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, that's what I was thinking :)
<dobey> ok, lunch and then finishing up the initial release of poauth
<jblount> dobey: po boys oauth?
<urbanape> deep fried
<dobey> jblount: exactly
<aquarius> right, gang, I'm off. Will try and be around over the weekend at least a little.
<LordMetroid> Can one create an UbuntuOne host on one's own server?
<gkey_> ubuntuone sucks
<gkey_> it keeps crashing my whole system
<gkey_> anyone who is able to assist?
<urbanape> that's probably the best way to get help, too.
<gkey_> :-)
<urbanape> What part is crashing? What version of Ubuntu?
<gkey_> karmic
<gkey_> login probably
<Chipaca> gkey_: yes
<gkey_> 1st time I set it up - didn't complete the whole sign-up sequence
<Chipaca> gkey_: the applet and the syncdaemon brought the system down
<Chipaca> gkey_: it's already fixed in the beta
<Chipaca> gkey_: in the beta ppa, I mean
<gkey_> since then been trying to completely remove it from my system and start all over again
<gkey_> just can't get back to the part where I couple my system to the ubuntuone account
<gkey_> bugs the hell out of me - 1st time ever I just can't figure out where to fix this
<Chipaca> gkey_: u1sync --authorize should do that - although I understand you should no longe rneed to do that
<Chipaca> gkey_: we log a lot of info, in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<Chipaca> gkey_: that usually helps us fix things / figure out what broke / etc
<gkey_> I know - that crashes karmic too
<Chipaca> gkey_: what crashes karmic?
<LordMetroid> It is a known problem and a fix has been submitted
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: the fix is already in the beta ppa
<LordMetroid> Will the update-manager pull it?
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: at least, the applet restarting the syncdaemon in a loop, that brought karmic down, that is fixed
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: if u1sync also brings down karmic, that's new
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: depends on if you're using the ppa or not :)
<LordMetroid> I simply installed the alpha 4 by doing -d
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: ok, it'll be a while until you get the update (a day? two? I dunno)
<gkey_> the apport logging - gnome slows down to a grinding halt
<gkey_> gkey@Madrid:~$ u1sync --authorize
<gkey_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gkey_>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/connection.py", line 576, in msg_reply_handler
<gkey_>     reply_handler(*message.get_args_list(**get_args_opts))
<gkey_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py", line 241, in got_state
<gkey_>     self.acquire_access_token(description, store)
<gkey_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py", line 311, in acquire_access_token
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: if you're as impatient as I am, you can add the beta ppa; in software sources, you can add ppa:ubuntuone/beta
<gkey_>     self.open_in_browser(oauth_request.to_url())
<gkey_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py", line 222, in open_in_browser
<gkey_>     raise Exception(errors)
<gkey_> Exception:
<gkey_> (gnome-open:5626): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_path_get_basename: assertion `file_name != NULL' failed
<gkey_> Er is een fout opgetreden bij het tonen van url: Uitvoeren van dochterproces ‘https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/authorize/?oauth_token=042NC0DSWPFqzN74f55q&description=Madrid&oauth_callback=http%3A%2F%2Flocalhost%3A33812%2F%3Fnonce%3D2949292’ is mislukt (Bestand of map bestaat niet)
<Chipaca> gkey_: please use a pastebin
<LordMetroid> ok, I shall do that
<Chipaca> gkey_: also, you just told us some secret stuff, there
<Chipaca> gkey_: :-/
<Chipaca> gkey_: ok... let's do it slowly
<Chipaca> gkey_: first, do this: gnome-open http://google.com
<Chipaca> gkey_: does that open google in your web browser?
<Chipaca> gkey_: second, go to http://ubuntuone.com/, log in, and clear all tokens from your account, so that what you pasted above can't be used to get at your files
<Chipaca> gkey_: are you reading me?
<gkey_> done that
<Chipaca> gkey_: did it work?
<Chipaca> gkey_: also, I told you to do two things; did you do both? :)
<kenvandine> dobey, james_w is uploading u1 client
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: ^
<gkey_> sorry - how do you remove tokens?
<Chipaca> jblount: can you walk gkey_ through that?
<gkey_> good thing - I don't seem to have any tokens yet -
<Chipaca> gkey_: also: what kenvandine said just now means that you should have a fixed client soon, even if you _aren't_ using the beta ppa
<Chipaca> gkey_: sweet :)
<gkey_> so now - how am I going to get one connected?
<gkey_> Obviously with a different token
<kenvandine> it might take a couple hours to get built, etc
<kenvandine> but the fix is out there :)
<Chipaca> gkey_: did gnome-open work? i.e. did it open firefox with google?
<Chipaca> gkey_: because we use xdg-open, which uses gnome-open (in gnome, at least :) ), and if you don't have that configured right, things won't work
<gkey_> (gnome-open:8002): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_path_get_basename: assertion `file_name != NULL' failed
<gkey_> so no gnome-open failed
<Chipaca> gkey_: I don't know how it's labelled in Nederlandse, but in Engish it's "Preferred Applications", under System -> Preferences
<LordMetroid> Chipaca, ?
<gkey_> got-it
<gkey_> works
<Chipaca> gkey_: good! so next, try the --authorize thing again
<LordMetroid> WHat shall I add to software sources?
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: that a new client version is being landed in karmic soon (it's being built, etcetera)
<Chipaca> LordMetroid: so if you wait a couple of hours you should be set :)
<LordMetroid> Ahh, good
<gkey_> Chipaca - You Rock!
<gkey_> It works
<LordMetroid> THat is so awesome
<Chipaca> gkey_: now, the client version you have, if you're not on the beta ppa, has some known and fixed issues that might prevent things from working
<Chipaca> gkey_: especially if you have used ubuntu one before
<gkey_> I'm noticing that
<Chipaca> gkey_: if you haven't, it shouldn't be an issue (the bug was in an upgrade path that we hadn't forseen, plus bad behavior on the applet)
<gkey_> the beta ppa - does it have a karmic version?
<Chipaca> gkey_: if you _do_ start getting a lot of "syncdaemon crashed", kill the applet
<Chipaca> quick
<Chipaca> gkey_: yes, the beta ppa has a karmic version
<Chipaca> I say kill it quick, because it'll bomb your machine with a millon syncdaemons before you can say "een beetje"
<LordMetroid> yes you have to kill the ubuntuone-client and not the syncdaemon, all syncdaemons are children of the ubuntuone-client it seems
<Chipaca> it's what we call "suboptimal behaviour"
<Chipaca> ubuntuone-client-applet
<Chipaca> well... more or less
<Chipaca> the applet tries to launch syncdaemon via dbus, but if that fails, it goes to spawning it by hand
<Chipaca> dobey: I still think that's a bad idea
<Chipaca> and there was a bug in that spawning that made it continually retry if syncdaemon crashed
<gkey_> phew
<gkey_> spawned some huge amount of processes
<Chipaca> yes, sorry, yes
<Chipaca> either switch to the beta ppa (ppa:ubuntuone/beta should work, otherwise follow instructions from ubuntuone.com), or wait a couple of hours for the next version
<gkey_> k will do
<gkey_> tx
<gkey_> have to eat my dinner :-)
<gkey_> I'll be back
<Chipaca> gkey_: if _that_ fails in any way, feel free to contact me directly
<gkey_> will do
<Chipaca> thanks
<dobey> i don't know that the beta ppa has the fix to avoid respawning
<dobey> but it has fixes for the particular crashes that exposed the issue
<Chipaca> dobey: ah! you're right, beta is 0.93.1
<Chipaca> dobey: that fix is 0.93.2, right?
<Chipaca> or something like that :)
<urbanape> statik: are we clear now to pqm-submit ubunet branches? Or are we still waiting for some other critical fixes to land?
<dobey> it's post-0.93.1
<dobey> i haven't made another release for that one issue
<dobey> Chipaca: and i welcome better ideas, but given that we're dealing with dbus, i'm not sure there are any
<Chipaca> dobey: one day, I'll sit down and read that code, and from that, who knows, maybe ideas will arise
<Chipaca> dobey: until then, I will continue to criticize, as is my birthright :-D
<Chipaca> dobey: (it's in our bill of rights - or it should be!)
<dobey> en union y libertad
<Chipaca> ...y criticando
<Chipaca> lunch! what an excellent idea
<urbanape> man, some days I really miss full-screen virtual TTYs and no X/Gnome/KDE/&c
<dobey> urbanape: press F11 in gnome-terminal
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, so Joe Ibm came and fixed by b0rken fan.  Yay, IBM!  But, Great Cthulhu! it was nerve-wracking to watch him work.  He was handy with a screwdriver, but it was obvious he had never opened this model before.
<dobey> urbanape: put one on each desktop, and et voila!
<statik> urbanape, even better apt-get install awesome
<dobey> awesome, the thing that's not awesome
<urbanape> heh
<dobey> hrmm
<urbanape> I prefer Ion
<urbanape> when I was doing minimal window management.
<dobey> i wonder if couchdb-glib is following any SONAME conventions
<dobey> urbanape: or alternatively you could just create a session which does "exec gnome-terminal --full-screen"
<urbanape> It might *look* similar, but I'd still know it's not the same.
<statik> i have GFXBOOT set in my grub.cfg now, so i get 1440x900x32 in my grub menu, but as soon as I boot it goes back to 640x480, and my vttys are all 640x480
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i wish my terminals were 2048x1152
<gkey_> ChipAway
<gkey_> ls
<dobey> Documents/
<dobey> Movies/
<gkey_> I got the latest from the beta ppa
<dobey> :)
<statik> haha
<statik> [sudo] password for dobey:
<dobey> heh
<dobey> 12345
<CardinalFang> statik, fb console?
<gkey_> seems to me the spawning issue isn't resolved
<statik> CardinalFang, yes
<statik> CardinalFang, i'm just not sure what to set for fb. i *think* i remember the kernel saying that vga= in the boot line was deprecated, but i've confused myself at this point
<CardinalFang> statik, yeah, it has changed a few times.  I don't know either.  If it still requires VESA mode numbers, you're screwed.
<gkey_> Chipaka
<dobey> gkey_: he's at lunch
<gkey_> k
<dobey> gkey_: but yes, the issue is fixed in trunk, which is slightly newer than the PPA package at the moment
<gkey_> l
<gkey_> tx
<gkey_> dobey - I seem to have another issue
<gkey_> In one of my many efforts to do a complete reinstall
<gkey_> I removed the ubuntuone folders
<gkey_> :-$
<gkey_> now how do i recreate those?
<statik> anyone got recommendations on a good braille display
<urbanape> negatory
<CardinalFang> :..::
<dobey> gkey_: are they still there in the web ui?
<gkey_> yes
<dobey> gkey_: quit the applet/syncdaemon, and rm -rf ~/Ubuntu One and ~/.cache/ubuntuone, and then start the applet again, and it will re-download all your files
<gkey_> on my pc I have no /home/myname/UbuntuOne folder/subfolders anymore
<gkey_> but won't the applet crash and spawn many childs?
<CardinalFang> That would be terrible programming.
<gkey_> it seems to be working
<gkey_> k - so now I have everything back - data working system etc. - but now I've lost the applet from my UNR
<pfibiger> CardinalFang: is he Joe Ibm or Joe Lenovo?
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, "IBM."
<Chipaca> gkey_: back
<dobey> gkey_: it's only visible when connecting, updating, or offline now
<dobey> gkey_: you can set it to show always in the preferences though, if you prefer
<gkey_> so now - how do I make it visible again?
<Chipaca> gkey_: dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /events com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Events.push_event "string:SYS_NET_DISCONNECTED" "array:string:"
<Chipaca> that should do it :)
<dobey> someone really should add --connect/--disconnect to u1sdtool
<tcole> ah, indeed
<gkey_> Chipaca / Dobey: thanks guys
<gkey_> it works - changed settings etc
<Chipaca> dobey: pah! :)
<Chipaca> dobey: (agreed)
<Chipaca> also, I could've just said "disconnect"
<Chipaca> but I had that ^ in my bash history :)
<Chipaca> disconnect would be ...
<Chipaca> mmm
<Chipaca> dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon.disconnect
<statik> Chipaca, thats so interesting that you said "pah!" i've only heard that from people xlating ASL
<statik> does it mean something in other languages?
<Chipaca> statik: uh...
<Chipaca> statik: http://www.dict.org/bin/Dict?Form=Dict1&Query=pah&Strategy=*&Database=*&submit=Submit+query
<Chipaca> statik: sense #1
<Chipaca> statik: English as taught to me by my Nan :)
<statik> Chipaca, wow! the ASL sense means hurrah, success, triumph, mission accomplished, relief
<Chipaca> heh
<Chipaca> I had no idea
<dobey> Bill Withers is good hacking music
<Chipaca> statik: also: you had me wondering why you'd need to translate A/S/L
<dobey> Chipaca: in spanish it would be A/S/I no? :)
<Chipaca> E/S/U I guess, but it's not used
<dobey> huh
<dobey> does desktopcouch not actually use oauth.py?
<dobey> statik, urbanape: are we not doing a source pkg branch for bindwood?
<urbanape> hmm, that I don' t know.
<urbanape> I wouldn't think we'd need a separate package for its source.
<dobey> that's not what it means exactly :)
<urbanape> Ah, your note makes more sense
<urbanape> I think that'd be fine. Statik?
<dobey> hrmm
 * dobey wonders how to stuff named arguments into kwargs for passing along, but only if they are not None
<dobey> doh, i totally forgot i had a frosty in my freezer
<rmcbride> dobey: did you ever get your pizza last night? or does dominos.com say its still on the shelf?
<tcole> my freezer has a frost
<urbanape> dobey: passed_kw = dict([(k, v) for (k, v) in orig_dict.items() if v])
<urbanape> like that?
<dobey> yes i got it
<dobey> urbanape: original named arguments aren't in the kwargs dict
<dobey> at least, from my short venture into the python console
<urbanape> incidentally, is there any harm in passing None-valued kwargs?
<dobey> it means i have to write more code, when i want to write less :)
<dobey> but i figured out a way to do it
<dobey> woot
 * dobey wonders where that statik character is
<dobey> (probably doing the parenting bit)
<urbanape> Hmm... rain rain go away
<LordMetroid> Hmm, the new files which I uploaded to the Ubuntuone didn't synchronize until I disconnected and reconnected
<LordMetroid> Shouldn't this be automatic?
<jblount> LordMetroid: It sure should, but we're not yet sending notifications down to the client.
<LordMetroid> I see
<jblount> LordMetroid: So if you make changes in "other place" then you'll have to re-connect for now. Hopefully we'll have this corrrected soonish.
<LordMetroid> Then I should probably not file a bug report
<dobey> there are many already :)
<LordMetroid> Also the upload/download arrow icons do not show in alpha 4
<statik> dobey: i'm here, just talking to too many people at once
<LordMetroid> Dunno if it should be so, probably cause I can't get them to dissapear in Jaunty
<jblount> LordMetroid: That seems a bit odd. Have you logged in / out or rebooted since installing? Karmic should have those, but they (I think) require re logging in.
<jblount> urbanape: Are you at a coffee shop?
<LordMetroid> Yes, I rebooted cause I killed Ubuntuone
<dobey> statik: it's good practice for beeing a manager
<LordMetroid> I shall see again
<CardinalFang> statik, what do you think of this?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/261108/
<dobey> d zed stroke oh one five
<CardinalFang> The version numbers stuff confuses me.
<dobey> statik: http://launchpad.net/poauth
<statik> dobey: i don't particularly want to be a manager, but it's addictive being able to pick who is on your team
<statik> CardinalFang: that's cool, i didn't know distutils had that
<dobey> statik: ah, you're just in it for the pick up games?
<statik> dobey: maybe the "fork of leah culvers code" part is a bit inflammatory?
<CardinalFang> statik, I imported the right thing since that patch, fwiw.
<statik> probably just because launchpad shows it in a huge font on my screen
<dobey> heh
<statik> dobey: maybe "forked from googlecode/whatever" ?
<statik> or "based on"
<CardinalFang> afk a few.
<dobey> based on
<urbanape> jblount: I am, but looks like the rain has let up.
<urbanape> Gonna make a break for it.
<urbanape> brb
<lordmetroid> Hmm, UbuntuOne didn't want to delete my file I uploaded when I moved it from the server to my HDD on my laptop
<lordmetroid> The file was still in the folder on my stationary even after I connected and disconnected
<rmcbride> lordmetroid: can you file a bug on that and attach the logs from both systems?
<lordmetroid> Where do I find the logs?
<dobey> heh
<hagisbasheruk> good evening folks
<rmcbride> lordmetroid: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs
<dobey> hi
<lordmetroid> Ahh I find them
<lordmetroid> So many and the biggest one is over 3M
<lordmetroid> Except for the one on the stationary computer which is over 10M
<lordmetroid> Damn, these are big logs
<haggisbasheruk> ubuntuone hasn't made it into kuki linux , some one was too adventurous and made the new iso today before they read my email :( awe well next release then
<statik> haggisbasheruk: thats cool you are integrating it, file bugs if there is anything you need from us to make it easier to integrate
<haggisbasheruk> cool , np
<lordmetroid> Hmm, I can't reproduce it, actually I can not do anything
<lordmetroid> This is so out of sync
<lordmetroid> I need to file some bug reports
<rmcbride> lordmetroid: Please do. BTW are you on today's client (0.93.1)?
<lordmetroid> I am on my laptop, the stationary is using Jaunty
<haggisbasheruk> statik, a left click menu instead of right click on the applet icon would be useful for tablet pens
<statik> bugs pls :)
<haggisbasheruk> :)
<lordmetroid> bug 420758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420758 in ubuntuone-client "Deleting files do not sync properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420758
<slestak> hey guys.  how are u1 deletes propogated?
<haggisbasheruk> bug 420759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420759 in ubuntuone-client "Request for left click menu on applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420759
<slestak> I deleted a pretty full tree from one client, and expected the deletion to propogate.  However, ater several days, it has not.
<lordmetroid> Seems like related to the bug I just filed
<slestak> lordmetroid: whats the lp #>
<slestak> ?
<lordmetroid> ^
<slestak> 420759?
<dobey> haggisbasheruk: the applet has a left click menu
<dobey> haggisbasheruk: it doesn't open the folder any more
<haggisbasheruk> does nothing here
<lordmetroid> 8
<dobey> haggisbasheruk: it either opens the status menu, or if there is an error, runs ubuntu-bug to report an issue
<dobey> haggisbasheruk: what version?
<lordmetroid> ohh you just entered right after I filed it
<dobey> slestak: 230758 is what he just filed
<dobey> err
<dobey> 420758 rather
<dobey> bug #420758 even
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420758 in ubuntuone-client "Deleting files do not sync properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420758
<slestak> i'll subcribe to 758, tyvm
<haggisbasheruk> 0.92.0+r168 dobey
<dobey> haggisbasheruk: upgrade to 0.93.1 :)
<lordmetroid> bug 420762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420762 in ubuntuone-client "Uploading files are not synced properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420762
<haggisbasheruk> done ;)
<haggisbasheruk> oooO mesa and dri updates
<dobey> later. i am spent :)
<haggisbasheruk> :) lets hope video is better now
<haggisbasheruk> cya dobey
<lordmetroid> bug 420767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420767 in ubuntuone-client "Upload and download icon does not disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420767
<lordmetroid> Dang, it just takes a long while
<haggisbasheruk> 0.93 seems better , i have icon in menu under lxde now
<haggisbasheruk> applet icon is showing connected
<haggisbasheruk> left menu is working , whats on right click menu anyway , what am i missing out on ?
<lordmetroid> I assure you, UbuntuOne will have users that are using different clients, so of course it will has to work inbetween client versions as wel
<haggisbasheruk> fheck applet icon dissapeared
<haggisbasheruk> its back now but in dissconnected state
<haggisbasheruk> ahh but at least i can now access conect menu now#
<haggisbasheruk> and that works
<leak> good evening :)
<haggisbasheruk> hay leak brb 5
<leak> hi hag
<leak> any dev?
<haggisbasheruk> hi vw72
<vw72> hi
<haggisbasheruk> i think they are all having a beerfest
<leak> we need info from them
<haggisbasheruk> joshuahoover,
<haggisbasheruk> jblount,
<joshuahoover> haggisbasheruk: hi
<haggisbasheruk> who is dev in here ?
<haggisbasheruk> i know jblount has canonical email :P
<leak> why so many j?
<leak> just notiched
<joshuahoover> haggisbasheruk: do you have a question? (i'll do my best to answer or point you in the right direction)
<haggisbasheruk> many joshuas
<joshuahoover> popular name of late ;)
<haggisbasheruk> leak, vw72 ask and see
<vw72> ok, i'll try
<haggisbasheruk> popey, :P
<joshuahoover> i do have to leave in about 10 min. but will do my best to get you an answer
<vw72> i noticed that ubuntuone-client has a lot of gnome dependencies, are they really needed?  I hope not, because that makes it difficult for non-gnome use
<joshuahoover> vw72: currently, they are needed...we're targeting ubuntu with gnome at the moment...i've tested u1 on xubuntu and kubuntu...yes, it installs all those gnome dependencies, but it works just as well (based on my testing over the months)...in the future we're looking at supporting other desktops like kde, etc. in a more "native" way
<haggisbasheruk> good , we would like to have it as part of kuki linux on openbox based window manage without gnome dependency
<vw72> i am having a problem with the panel icon on xubuntu
<vw72> always shows disconnected, even though it works
<haggisbasheruk> i am also in lxde
<haggisbasheruk> version 0.93 icon dissapears
<joshuahoover> vw72: hmmm...ok, i haven't seen that on my test setups before...how long have you been having this problem?
<vw72> just today, since I installed it
<joshuahoover> haggisbasheruk: yes, that is by design...we're improving things there...check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/KarmicClient#Status for details on the future direction
<joshuahoover> vw72: ah, ok...i'll need to update my xubuntu test install with the client today and see if i can reproduce
<joshuahoover> vw72: would you mind filing a bug and run the following command after you submit it? apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client ######
<joshuahoover> replace the bug number where '######' is :)
<vw72> ok
<joshuahoover> vw72: and i'll update my install and see if i can reproduce when i get back on later this evening
<joshuahoover> vw72: great! thanks!
<joshuahoover> well, sorry i can't stay longer right now...need to take my son to a taekwondo graduation ceremony :)
<joshuahoover> bye all
<haggisbasheruk> thanks joshuahoover
<leak> bb
#ubuntuone 2009-08-29
<haggisbasheruk> cya
<ipatrol> How do you actually share a file with a given user
<aliendude5300> The terms and conditions for Ubuntu One say I need a mobile phone with text messaging in order to activate the free Ubuntu One service but I don't have one, what should I do? Can I still use it?
<lordmetroid> No you do not
<aliendude5300> Is there any way I can activate without a text message or have someone activate for me?
<lordmetroid> You need an e-mail, I think
<jblount> aliendude5300: lordmetroid has it right, as long as you have a email address and either already have, or are willing to setup a Launchpad.net account, you'll be fine.
<aliendude5300> oh, ok. I already have a launchpad account. You should update the terms of service in this case.
<lordmetroid> Why is UbuntuOne so slow?
<lordmetroid> It downloads the files with around 0.5Kb/sec
<lordmetroid> Is this a bug or "feature"
<lordmetroid> Damn it, now I get conflicts as well
<jan____> conflicts are cool!
<jan____> statik: or anyone, is aquarius arond?
<jan____> around
#ubuntuone 2009-08-30
<MindVirus1> Hello.
<MindVirus1> Can I change my Ubuntu One folder?
<MindVirus1> Hello, anyone?
<facundobatista> MindVirus1, what do you mean with change it?
<MindVirus1> I don't want it to be ~/Ubuntu One.
<MindVirus1> facundobatista: ^^
<facundobatista> MindVirus1, in the future, you'll be able to use any folder you want
<MindVirus1> For now it's just ~/Ubuntu One?
<facundobatista> MindVirus1, but that's a yet-to-be-written feature
<facundobatista> MindVirus1, yeap
<MindVirus1> facundobatista: in what language is Ubuntu One written?
<facundobatista> MindVirus1, Python
<lifeless> mostly ;)
<MindVirus1> facundobatista: :) Are you a dev? If so, are you looking for developers?
<facundobatista> MindVirus1, yes, and I think that we're full at this time, but you always can check the Canonical jobs page...
<verterok> MindVirus1: you can change the location/name of ~/Ubuntu One, but "it's not supported (tm)"
<MindVirus1> I don't want to get a job.
<MindVirus1> I want to submit code to you guys.
<MindVirus1> Because I think it's a great thing you're doing.
<MindVirus1> verterok: Of course. I don't want to monkey patch the code; it should have a GUI.
<verterok> MindVirus1: it's not monkey patch, a config change :)
<verterok> MindVirus1: only a config change if you never started the daemon :p
<MindVirus1> I figured this early the directory would be hard-coded.
<verterok> MindVirus1: it's not :)
<facundobatista> MindVirus1, well, the client is open source, you can check its launchpad page
<MindVirus1> facundobatista: great. Are you guys looking for only improvements or also new ideas?
<facundobatista> MindVirus1, both, always :)
<verterok> MindVirus1: if you already started the deamon a metadata migration is needed or a cleanup of the metadata and start with a clean envirnment, plus the config change is enough to change "Ubuntu One" dirname
<MindVirus1> facundobatista: I wanted to suggest that you add the ability to upload ~/.* so that settings can be transferred.
<verterok> MindVirus1: adding the file ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf with "root_dir.default = ~/<My new name>" in it and nuke or migrate the metadata (in order to get it working properly) should be enough
<MindVirus2> facundobatista, verterok: sorry, what did I miss?
<verterok> MindVirus2: but it's not supported as you can see (you 'll get a broken deamon if the metadata isn't migrated)
<verterok> MindVirus: a what line did you lost the connection?
<MindVirus1> facundobatista, verterok: apologies, instabilities.
<MindVirus1> Please repeat for the last time.
<verterok> MindVirus1: adding the file ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf with "root_dir.default = ~/<My new name>" in it and nuke or migrate the metadata (in order to get it working properly) should be enough
<verterok> MindVirus1: that's all :)
<verterok> 23:06 < verterok> MindVirus2: but it's not supported as you can see (you 'll get a broken deamon if the metadata isn't migrated)
<verterok> MindVirus1: also it's in "beta", I'ld be carefull regarding config files ;)
<MindVirus1> Right.
<MindVirus1> What are your opinions of the idea?
<verterok> MindVirus1: I think there is a bug requesting a similar feature
<MindVirus1> I see. I shall have to subscribe.
<verterok> MindVirus1: instead of using ~/ the request (if I remember correctly) just says: "sync my config files"
<MindVirus1> Not ~/ -- ~/.*.
<verterok> MindVirus1: yes, sorry
<MindVirus1> Same thing, though. Sync my config files means the same thing.
<verterok> MindVirus1: yes...but ~/.* includes .ssh, and e.g: I don't want my private keys to be sync'd
<verterok> :)
<MindVirus1> Right.
<verterok> MindVirus1: the same for .gnupg and possibly other security sensitive dot files/dirs
<MindVirus1> verterok: I can't find the bug.
<verterok> MindVirus1: let me check
<verterok> MindVirus1: Bug #397489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397489 in ubuntuone-client "backup system configuration" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397489
<MindVirus1> verterok: the Launchpad search is made of shit.
<verterok> MindVirus1: please file a bug! :) we need better search
<MindVirus1> verterok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugzilla-launchpad/+bug/421324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421324 in bugzilla-launchpad "Launchpad bugzilla search needs improvement" [Undecided,New]
<MindVirus1> In case you're interested.
<verterok> MindVirus1: great
<verterok> MindVirus1: bugzilla?
<MindVirus1> verterok: yes; I assume it is a Bugzilla problem.
<verterok> MindVirus1: ubunutone-client uses launchpad, not bugzilla
<MindVirus1> verterok: I was talking about the bug search.
<arand> MindVirus1: bugzilla is the thingy which links LP<>BZilla not the thing that searches LP.
<verterok> arand: thanks :)
<MindVirus1> arand: ahh. To where shall I reassign?
<MindVirus1> Pardon for my cluelessness.
<verterok> MindVirus1: np
<verterok> MindVirus1: launchpad itself
<verterok> MindVirus1: done
<verterok> ubottu: Bug #421324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421324 in bugzilla-launchpad "Launchpad bugzilla search needs improvement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421324
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bug #421324
<verterok> hmm, ubottu discard your cache
<MindVirus1> Awesome.
<MindVirus1> Thanks guys; I've found what I wanted.
<aboSamoor> does ubuntuOne support notes synchronization provided by tomboy ?
<qense> What is this whole desktopcouch thing about? It looks and sounds like something I want to use, but I can't find any examples or good explanation what it exactly does. It is a part of UbuntuOne, so it has probably to do with sharing settings and application data, but that's nearly all I could find.
<Stargaze> can someone please share a file with me, just to see how it works
<Stargaze> thanks
#ubuntuone 2010-08-30
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye: you dont use LaTex do you?
<rye> duanedesign, no, unfortunately i had no experience with TeX/LaTeX
<duanedesign> rye: mr neither :P
<duanedesign> s/mr/me
<rye> duanedesign, btw, do you have Ubuntu One in MeMenu on maverick?
<duanedesign> rye: no i do not
<duanedesign> i noticed that yesterday
<rye> buuug #626659
<rye> hm, bug #626659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626659 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[maverick] Ubuntu One entry is not present in MeMenu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626659
<duanedesign> rye: i was trying to test a bug. I kinda tested it and got no result. Meaning I was not able to reproduce it
<duanedesign> but my other computer is doewn
<duanedesign> it is about U1 file names having more than 100 characters
<duanedesign> bug 622916
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 622916 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One cannot sync files with more than 100(?) characters in filename (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622916
<duanedesign> so it seems to sync to the cloud. Uploading to through the website it seems to sync back to my computer....
<rye> duanedesign, the file name or the path.. hmm
<rye> let me check that
<rye> argh i have sso token which is not yet working
<rye> duanedesign, the path he indicated is processed ok here
<rye> weird
<duanedesign> rye: yeah i could not reproduce either
<duanedesign> rye: do you of any  problems with inline images syncing with Tomboy?
<rye> duanedesign, it supports images? o_O
<duanedesign> bug 619909
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 619909 in ubuntuone-client "Latex Math Add-in equations in Notes not synchronized (affects: 1) (heat: 72)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619909
<kklimonda> honk, bug 601932 anyone? ;)
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 601932 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/601932 is private
<rye> kklimonda, regarding that bug - the only option we have currently is to rename contacts db and later on when we finally open up replication we will be able to investigate what actually went wrong
<kklimonda> rye: oh, you are still planning on opening replication? :)
<kklimonda> rye: from the completely technica PoV is it something in couchdb that makes the whole syncing problematic at this scale?
<rye> kklimonda, we were about to reconfigure the proxy to let everybody in as the developers noticed they do not have access to the dbs using their oauth credentials, oauth in new couchdb version stops working after some time (for all users) and does not recover until database node is restarted
<rye> kklimonda, earlier couchdb was failing with inability to open users database causing both replication and server-side outage, now server-side performs exceptionally well but replication will not work :-/
<rye> kklimonda, the server-side connects to couchdb instance using Basic Auth so it continues working
<kklimonda> rye: do you know how big overhead does replication have? I'm talking about bandwidth.
<kklimonda> I'm wondering how useful the couchdb for android is going to be when/if the lower memory consumption..
<rye> kklimonda, couchdb replication exchanges all changed documents during its run, so actual data usage depends on the database and time between replication runs (for Ubuntu One it is once every 10 minutes)
<kklimonda> rye: all changed documents, not the delta between them? hmm..
<rye> duanedesign, you know, that filename too long is not actually *.pdf file name but the partial file used to download the file. But that is still weird
<rye> duanedesign, ... since partials dir is ~/.cache/ubuntuone/partials/
<rye> facundobatista, hi, how can that happen - bug #622916 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 622916 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One cannot sync files with more than 100(?) characters in filename (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622916
<facundobatista> rye, it seems that the filesystem is not allowing Ubuntu One to get that file
<nessita> rye: would you know if u1 is disabled in RB?
<facundobatista> rye, from "man errno", ENAMETOOLONG: Filename too long (POSIX.1)
<rye> facundobatista, yes, but I could not a) reproduce it, b) find out the file name limit for ext2/3/4
<rye> nessita, by disabled you mean whether it is working or what?
<facundobatista> rye, how do you know the user is on ext2/3/4?
<nessita> rye: martin pitti is saying that "I mean the indicator doesn't have u1 settings any more, and RB doesn't have the store"
<rye> facundobatista, hmm, good question, thanks!
<rye> nessita, well, indicator - bug #626659 and music store being broken is another bug, let me dig for it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626659 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[maverick] Ubuntu One entry is not present in MeMenu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626659
<rye> ... and there are several bugs regarding plugin not showing any entry in the rb sidebar
<nessita> rye: very good, thanks! I'll pass the info
<duanedesign> rye: is their a 'master' bug for the AUTH_FAILED issue with Mavverick?
<rye> duanedesign, well, this is not really the client bug now, that's server-side not responding properly
<duanedesign> rye: oh yeah, thats right
<fagan> Im on maverick and ubuntuone isnt syncing so i tried to remove my config and start back from scratch and see if that worked but it didnt bring back up the new setup thing
<fagan> any ideas what I can do?
<fagan> ive deleted the config and cache folders for u1 and removed the key from the passwords and encryption keys
<fagan> its so weird what im doing worked for lucid when i had problems
<fagan> Damn that new cool login for u1 :
<fagan> is there any way to start up the login manually?
<fagan> Oh I got it
<rye> fagan, currently there is a problem with adding credentials to the server side, bug #626924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626924 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "_ping_url receives 400 BAD REQUEST response on edge.one.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626924
<fagan> ah
<fagan> so thats why its not working
<rye> fagan, but let me grab a script that will make it work with old schema again
<fagan> cool
<rye> fagan, please download this python script - http://ubuntuone.com/p/ENz/ and run it, please remove "Ubuntu One" token from your keyring before reconnecting syncdaemon
<fagan> cool
<rye> fagan, it will print a stacktrace on success :-/, that's bug #509556 which is not yet fixed on the server side
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509556 in ubuntuone-client "Invalid request token message on authorization (affects: 25) (dups: 2) (heat: 88)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509556
<fagan> oh ok
<fagan> the old login came up
<fagan> so its all good
<rye> fagan, is ubuntuone-syncdaemon connected now?
<fagan> nope but id say I need to remove the folders
<rye> fagan, no, you need to remove Ubuntu One token from keyring - please open searhorse and look for login keyring with "Ubuntu One" entry, that's not "UbuntuOne token for https://..."
<fagan> I already did that
<fagan> but it didnt work
<fagan> so I just presumed there was some config stopping it
<fagan> hmmmm it worked ish but its still not syncing
<fagan> :/
<fagan> ah got it now
<fagan> just hit restart a few times and connect and it fixed it
<fagan> rye: thanks for the help
<rye> fagan, you are very welcome and we are sorry for inconvenience this issue has caused you
<fagan> well I just used the web interface so no biggy
#ubuntuone 2010-08-31
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning
<rye> duanedesign, when you start your maverick machine, is ubuntuone connected to the server?
<duanedesign> rye: no it is not
<duanedesign> rye: i have also been getting a Segmentation Fault when opening U1 Preferences
<duanedesign> [1]    18839 segmentation fault (core dumped)  ubuntuone-preferences
<rye> duanedesign, is it reproducible?
 * duanedesign looking
<facundobatista> duanedesign, I can open it ok
<duanedesign> rye: facundobatista yeah, it looks like I can not accuratlely reproduce it
<rye> facundobatista, i've seen it crashed too, but only once; and one more - syncdaemon is no longer connecting on start up on maverick, may be due to bug #618225 but otherwise it is pretty bad
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 618225 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-launch is useless, nearly exclusive HDD usage on login during metadata loading (affects: 1) (heat: 65)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618225
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: in couchdb-glib, when using couchdb_database_execute_view I can sort of pass key argument inside view_name but who should be responsible for escaping characters so I don't send to couchdb anything that makes it complain about wrong json document?
<duffydack> in maverick, I`m trying to setup my u1 account, i`m getting 'Required argument password (pos2) not found'
<rye> duffydack, are you logging in with existing account or creating  a new one?
<duffydack> existing
<rye> duffydack, what version of ubuntu-sso-client are you running?
<duffydack> rye, whatever is in daily build of maverick
<rye> rodrigo_, TypeError: got_credentialserror() takes at most 2 arguments (4 given) in sso client on close and TypeError: got_authdenied() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given) on cancel
<rye> duffydack, is it printed to the terminal?
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, sorry, not sure I follow
<rodrigo_> rye, already fixed, will be in today's release
<duffydack> rye,  gui
<duffydack> i`ll grab a snapshot
<duffydack> not givin me the window now.  brb
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: hmm, lets say I have a document stored in couchdb that I'm lookig for using a view like function (doc) { emit ([doc.property], doc); } and property can be url with hashes, colos, slashes etc.
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: now to find the document I'm lookig for I'd use http://localhost:5984/database/_design/something/view?key=["url_I'm_looking_for"]
<rodrigo_> ah, ok, so you mean we need parameters to the views' functions, and then escape them
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: yes, an additional parameter would make even more sense
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ok, give me a little bit for a meeting I have right now, and then we can discuss it further, ok?
<kklimonda> sure
<duffydack> http://imgur.com/WMT1z
<duffydack> http://imgur.com/2NYmC
<duffydack> first one is what comes up when running the client.. I choose already have account, and then I try to sign in..and get that 2nd one
<rye> o_O
<rye> duffydack, is there anything in ~/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log?
<rye> duffydack, while that failure is not reproducible sso login will fail with server-side error, you might want to set up a token using old authorization scheme
<duffydack> a lot
<rye> duffydack, http://ubuntuone.com/p/ENz/
<duffydack> I just run it?
<rye> duffydack, yes, that's the script that will request tokens directly from ubuntuone servers and store them in your keyring, this is a hack that is required for new maverick accounts before server-side is updated
<duffydack> getting error
<rye> duffydack, Invalid request token ?
<duffydack> http://imgur.com/bL3xo
<duffydack> it brings up browser, i sign in and get that
<duffydack> actually, its after I 'add this computer'
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, I just realized in the meeting that a API change won't be accepted for maverick
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, so, can you create a branch, and I'll merge it as soon as I create a sytable branch
<apachelogger> can someone give me access/maintainership/something on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde so I can push my gsoc stuff there
<duffydack> rye, anything else to fix?
<rye> duffydack, hm... no such keyring
<rye> duffydack, could you please open seahorse and see what keyrings you have there?
<duffydack> keys for gm-notify, empathy contacts and my wifi
<rye> duffydack, what are the names of the folder?
<rye> keyring folders
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: sure
<duffydack> oh and desktop couch auth, 2 of tjem
<duffydack> them*
<duffydack> the folder is just called Passwords: default
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, do you have other branches waiting for review? (I'm doing a release and package today)
<apachelogger> statik: pingy
<duffydack> rye, doesnt matter dude, I`m only testing maverick.. I still have my lucid install for 'normal' use
<rye> duffydack, uploading updated script
<rye> duffydack, http://ubuntuone.com/p/ETN/
<duffydack> that worked, thx
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: hmm.. I'll tell you in a moment - I have one more thing related to printing debug but I'm not sure if its fully working.
<duffydack> wow, this is FAST
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/couchdb-glib/clean-debug/+merge/34197 - it should refresh in a moment
<duffydack> used to take a while before it would start to populate my folders, this is much much quicker :)
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ok
<rye> duffydack, now server rescan takes 1 to 5 seconds
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, nice one!
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, remove the _(..) in the g_critical line, I don't think we want debug messages to be translated
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, also, in line 61/62 of the branch, can you replace that g_print with g_debug
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ah, no, forget the last bit
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, only remove the _(..)
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: wouldn't that make a loop? it's from the debug_message itself :)
<kklimonda> yeah
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, yeah
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, so please remove the _() and I'll merge it
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: done
<rodrigo_> ok
<perrito666> good morning, I am trying to add ubuntu one to a jaunty machine following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Install but the ppa linked there gives 404, could anyone link me to the right link?
<nessita> perrito666: the beta PPA is ppa:ubuntuone/beta
<nessita> perrito666: but not sure if that is what you're asking :-)
<perrito666> nessita: and how do I add that to a jaunty :| there is no add-apt-repository command yet :)
<nessita> ah!
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ok, doing the release now then
<nessita> perrito666: let me find out that for you
<perrito666> nessita: thank you, this adds to the ton of ice cream I owe you
<nessita> yeah ;-)
<nessita> perrito666: seems like the ppa got deleted, joshuahoover is looking for a workaround
<perrito666> :| ouch, thank you
<joshuahoover> perrito666: ok, i put together some steps for you to install the version of ubuntu one that will work on jaunty here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486321/
<perrito666> joshuahoover: thank you very much, seems like I owe you ice cream too :)
<joshuahoover> perrito666: please know that we won't be supporting jaunty anymore once maverick (10.10) is released...in the mean time, i'm going to get that missing file back up on the server
<perrito666> joshuahoover: thanks that gives me time to upgrade the machines in the office still using jaunty :)
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: is there a reason for having both Contact and Task classes in couchdb-glib and not in desktopcouch-glib?
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, yes, it didn0't work when using CouchdbSession
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, the guy writing the tasks support was testing with his own couchdb server, and the contact/task classes were not available
<rodrigo_> that's why I moved them
<kklimonda> ah, I see
<apachelogger> can someone give me access/maintainership/something on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde so I can push my gsoc stuff there? (pretty please)
<dobey> apachelogger: it looks like what is there, is just an import from an old gitorious tree, and it's been failing to import for some time now
<apachelogger> dobey: well, yes, that is why I want to put more useful stuff there ;)
<dobey> statik: ^ can you help apachelogger with this, since you seem to be the owner of the bzr branch it imports to
<apachelogger> also ubuntuone-kde needs a place to report bugs against ^^
<statik> hi apachelogger, i'm just looking at ubuntuone-client-kde now
<statik> apachelogger, you are set as the project owner now, you should be able to change trunk and do anything you need
<apachelogger> statik: thank you :)
<zerothis> I have old computer software that I own and have personally dumped to files for emulating on Linux. This is all pre-DMCA, pre-encrption, stuff. I will not be enabling sharing, this is for my own personal place-shifting . But what happens if the files are seen by a party that thinks they are illegal, who can see my UO files and what can they do about it? Also, just to keep things strictly legal (as if that matters to parties such as the IDSA), is there 
<duanedesign> zerothis: this might answer some questions  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Security
<hallyn> is ubuntuone in maverick ppa supposed to be working?  should i be using ppa:ubuntuone/beta instead?
<hallyn> or are there fixes for known bugs in the pipeline?  (i.e. inability for device to connect, segfault in ubuntuone-preferences)
<duanedesign> hallyn: yeah i got the segfault earlier...
<rye> hallyn, segfault in ubuntuone-preferences, can you reproduce it?
<rye> hallyn, and one more - regarding maverick sso login which does not work now - the code that will enable that enters the code trunk as we speak
<hallyn> rye: yes, but not when i strace
<hallyn> rye: ok, i think that covers mine :)
<rye> hallyn, before that - could you please open seahorse and look at the name of the keyrings you have, do you have 'login' keyring?
<hallyn> rye: the 'passwords:login -> ubuntu one' one?  i delete it on occasion, don't think it affects segfaulting
<hallyn> it does make me re-run the sso-login, which claims it's succeeding
<hallyn> rye: doh!  now i can't get the segfault (was trying with ulimit -c 999999)
<rye> hallyn, ok, please remove Ubuntu One token from gnome-keyring and run http://ubuntuone.com/p/ENz/ - that will authorize the machine using old authorization schema
<hallyn> rye: will try, thanks
<hallyn> rye: awesome, at least the one.ubuntu.com/account/machines page lists my laptop again!  thanks
<zerothis> still would like to be able to automatically lock a file
<hallyn> rye: oh well actually that ended in a traceback...
<rye> hallyn, KeyringNotFound ?
<rye> hallyn, or traceback in the terminal?
<hallyn> in terminal
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/486459/ fwiw
<rye> hallyn, the token is added, but the server was pinged again for some reason - your connection should now work, could you please check that?
<rye> zerothis, lock a file?
<hallyn> rye: no files updated yet, u1sdtool -s says 'is_connected: False'
<hallyn> i'llgive it some time i guess
<rye> hallyn, what's the current state & pending queue ?
<rye> hallyn, is the state "READY" ?
<hallyn> state: READY queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<rye> hallyn, try u1sdtool --connect
<hallyn> rye: that should be no different from -c right?  (which i thought i'd done)
<hallyn> but now it says 'is_connected: True'
<rye> hallyn, -c == --connect
<hallyn> rye: i must not have done it before, bc now it's updating, thanks!
<hallyn> so, waht does this mean - will the fixes going up the pipe right now fix that?
<hallyn> or will i be needing that script for awhiel?
<rye> hallyn, it should start working with next server rollout which should happen today
<rye> hallyn, that script is for authorization only
<hallyn> thanks much
<duanedesign> rye: have you ever done any translation work on Launchpad?
<apachelogger> I do have working ubuntu-sso-client-kdeui! \o/
<duanedesign> rye: i uploaded a template for a project of mine. If by any chance you have a couple minutes I am trying to get it translated into as many languages as possible.
<rye> duanedesign, so far I have translated only a single line, I have been using en_US locale for quite a while
<rye> duanedesign, url ? :)
<duanedesign> https://translations.launchpad.net/clicompanion
<duanedesign>  It is only a few lines. If you get the time i'd appreciate it. Thank you rye
<rye> duanedesign, how about change the wording of the "you need to install python ..." into the package name? So that the user does not need to search for apt-cache search python gtk bindings
<rye> duanedesign, if you don't mind, I'd use the package names in the translation
<duanedesign> rye: that is a good idea
 * ajmitch guesses libubuntuone 0.3.5 won't be in before beta?
<duanedesign> thanks rye, have a good evening. See you tommorow.
<rye> duanedesign, russian translation complete
<duanedesign> oh wow! woot.
<rye> duanedesign, what's User Input ?
<rye> duanedesign, also, looks like the buttons in the bottom row are non-translatable
<apachelogger> irssita: pingy
<duffydack> pingu?
<duffydack> quality piece of animation.. loved it.
<apachelogger> animation?
<apachelogger> as in not real :O
<apachelogger> Oo
<rye> ubuntuone-preferences segfault - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/486504/ libproxy is to blame
<rye> which still does not make much sense
<ajmitch> especially as it hasn't changed for a few months
<kklimonda> heh, the version of libproxy in ubuntu is.. ancient
<ajmitch> just a little :)
#ubuntuone 2010-09-01
<mdeslaur> Any ETA on a Canada store?
<mattgriffin> mdeslaur: no news. sorry
<mdeslaur> mattgriffin: ok, thanks :)
<duanedesign> good morning all
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, you made a little progress on the segfault...
<rye> duanedesign, well, not really, since segfault happening in python is pretty baaad thing
<rye> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/486708/ - full traceback
<rye> duanedesign, http://code.google.com/p/libproxy/downloads/list - 0.4.5 is current, ubuntu has 0.3.1 :-/
<duanedesign> :/
<rye> duanedesign, trying to build package for one to see whether it runs now
<duanedesign> their is a bug report discussing upgrading libproxy. In case you get positive reults it is bug 547106
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 547106 in libproxy (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade libproxy to 0.4.0 in Lucid (affects: 3) (heat: 29)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547106
<rye> libproxy is now cmake-driven, need more knowledges to get package done...
<frogdog> hello there, I cant get evolution to sync my contacs, in fact I've been unable too for a long time
<frogdog> Im currently on maverick
<beuno> frogdog, couchdb replication is currently disabled
<beuno> so syncing from evolution will not work until we get it back up
<beuno> we're hoping to do that this week
<frogdog> ok thanks for that, I've staring to lose my mind over here ;)
<frogdog> now I know it's not my box then :D
<beuno> no, it's all our boxes  :)
<jouyt_> hello i cant connect my computer to my uvuntu one account
<jouyt_> i cant add the computer
#ubuntuone 2010-09-02
<duanedesign> morning all
<mandel> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> bug 517505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517505 in ubuntuone-client "AttributeError: 'MetadataUpgrader' object has no attribute '_upgrade_metadata_6' (affects: 39) (dups: 27) (heat: 49)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517505
<rye> duanedesign, possible solution is to remove all metadata since conversion to older format is not supported
<duanedesign> rye: i left a comment for the OP to 'rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone'
<duanedesign> rye:  bug 626741
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626741 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "AUTH_FAILED on new install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626741
<duanedesign> rye: is that fixed yet?
<duanedesign> or should we recommend using the auth script as a workaround?
<rye> duanedesign, server side is not yet fixed; alecu is in charge of that but I haven't heard from him about the reason of token issues... Regarding the script - let me look whether it is possible to simplify it and then provide it as a workaround
<duanedesign> rye: ok, thank you!
<nessita> good morning everyone
<rye> duanedesign, http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-old-auth.py
<duanedesign> rye: thank you
<rye> that would work only with login keyring though
<rye> (test-contacts-picker:15391): libebook-WARNING **: e-book.c:106: e-d-s proxy died
<rye> i am so awesomely happy about my stable system
<GM88> hi
<GM88> honk
<GM88> ?
<rye> GM88, hi!
<GM88> Hi, I have a question about ubuntu one
<GM88> when I try to sync my mobil phone with ubuntu one the following error occour: Session failed, Communication interruped
<rye> GM88, what phone are you trying to synchronize?
<GM88> I have the sony ericsson K660i
<GM88> I followed the tutorial page
<GM88> my phone connect to the internet and when it will sync oder contact the server (don't know) the error occour
<GM88> I came into the internet and i can surf, but don't know
 * rye is testing funambol connection now
<GM88> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status hmm maybe the server is down...
<rye> GM88, when was the first time you tried to sync the contacts - was that the last week or later than that?
<GM88> todayy
<GM88> because I want to try out the synchronising
<rye> GM88, what is your mobile user name - the one which is listed in https://one.ubuntu.com/phones?
<GM88> 31628054
<rye> GM88, are you able to visit https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ - do you see the page, there is no error message, right?
<GM88> yes
<GM88> right, but why doesen't work it with my mobile phone? I know there is an outage  for the mail conacts (my evolution yet not synchronised) but also for the mobile contacts?
<rye> GM88, i am syncing the logs for the mobile sync service to see whether there are hints of why the phone failed to sync
<GM88> Okay, thanks
<rye> GM88, hm, it does not look like your client connects to the server since there are no log entries mentioning your username on the server side
<GM88> maybe I have the wrong server adress
<GM88> I saw in my O2 sync profile that the server adress ends with: http://syncml.o2-online.de/syncml.OSP
<GM88> ups its http://syncml.o2online.de/syncml.osp
<beuno> GM88, you do have the wrong host
<beuno> ours is http://syncml.one.ubuntu.com
<rye> GM88 (sorry for delayed answer - it would be great if you could include my nick so i get a notification on response), the server is http://syncml.one.ubuntu.com/
<LaserJock> hi folks, I have a desktopcouch question. At what point, if at all, are records actually deleted?
<LaserJock> I created a DB and populated it with some records, but when I do a db.delete_record I end up with duplicates when I look at the DB in the web interface
<kenvandine> LaserJock, look at the annotationes
<kenvandine> do you have a field that looks like "UbuntuOne annotations"
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> expand that, you'll see it has an attribute "deleted"
<JanC> my knowledge might be outdated, but IIRC they never get deleted for real?
<kenvandine> so the record is still there, but you shouldn't get it with get_records
<kenvandine> JanC, correct
<LaserJock> kenvandine: so will they just accumulate?
<LaserJock> that seems sort of inefficient
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it does that to properly handle replication
<kenvandine> there is a way to really delete records, but i can't recall off hand
<kenvandine> but it isn't a great idea for a db that will be replicated
<LaserJock> I guess, but if you have an app that will cycle through a lot of records it seems pretty bad
<LaserJock> I wonder if there's a "ok, now really, get rid of them" command
<LaserJock> I assumed that "compact" would do that
<rye> btw, just found that tail --follow=name follows file name even when it rotates
#ubuntuone 2010-09-03
<Andre_Gondim> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.10 Beta, How may I add my pc to use Ubuntu One?
<jamalta> Andre_Gondim: Under System > Preferences, there is an Ubuntu One application you can launch to start.
<Andre_Gondim> ok I click on Connectoin and shows my Syncing in progress and then Off-line
<jamalta> Andre_Gondim: Ah, sorry I don't know how to be more helpful. Don't know much about troubleshooting U1.
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<duanedesign> Andre_Gondim: does your computer name show up under Devices
<duanedesign> or does it say <Local Machine>?
<jamalta> duanedesign: i believe it always says local machine for your machine
<jamalta> and it will list other computers by name, that are authenticated with u1
<Andre_Gondim> duanedesign, no
<duanedesign> jamalta: no local machine means it is not connected
<jamalta> duanedesign: oh :X
<duanedesign> sometimes it will show local machine for a few seconds when you first start up
<jamalta> then i must be having issues too!
<Andre_Gondim> duanedesign, how may I add my pc?
<duanedesign> jamalta: can you run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> Andre_Gondim: what version of Ubuntu?
<jamalta> auth failed, hm..
<duanedesign> jamalta: are you on Maverick?
<jamalta> duanedesign: yeah
<jamalta> how can i retry the authentication process?
<Andre_Gondim> duanedesign, Maverick
<duanedesign> jamalta: yeah their is a server side bug
<jamalta> ah
<jamalta> okay
<duanedesign> causing auth to fail on Maverick
<duanedesign> their is a workaround
 * duanedesign goes to find the script
<duanedesign> ok
<jamalta> duanedesign: ah thanks :)
<duanedesign> System > Preferences > Password and Encryption Keys
 * jamalta recalls doing this before!
<duanedesign> see if you have an Ubuntu One Token. Right-click and delete it
<jamalta> it uses our launchpad login, right
<jamalta> ?
<Andre_Gondim> jamalta, yeah
<jamalta> bleh, auth failed again :(
<duanedesign> then checkGo to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> and select your machine, click remove from list
<duanedesign> now that you have a clean slate..
<duanedesign> open a Terminal and run
<duanedesign> wget http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-old-auth.py
<duanedesign> then the command
<duanedesign> python ubuntuone-old-auth.py
<duanedesign> that should open the broser and prompt you to add your computer
<duanedesign> that should work for both of you. I had to do the same process this morning. I am running Maverick as well
<jamalta> yeap
<Andre_Gondim> let me try
<Andre_Gondim> hmmmm I thing it's ok now, thanks duanedesign
<duanedesign> Andre_Gondim: sure thing
<jamalta> duanedesign: hm.. i keep getting Invalid request token from the python script
<duanedesign> jamalta: can you check System > Preferences > Password and Encryption and make sure it deleted the 'Ubuntu One Token'
<jamalta> duanedesign: well, i had deleted it
<jamalta> but the python script added it again, i think
 * jamalta is trying again
<jamalta> hm.. it keeps giving me the same exception
<duanedesign> jamalta: and you removed the machine from https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/  careful not to delete one of your other machines :)
<jamalta> duanedesign: i deleted all, i don't use the machine that had previously been synced with u1
<duanedesign> jamalta: if it is creating a token, even with the error message try and connect and see if you get an AUTH_FAILED ?
<jamalta> duanedesign: u1sdtool still reports AUTH_FAILED
<duanedesign> jamalta: ok
<duanedesign> try opening a terminal
<duanedesign> and run the command:  u1sdtool -q
<jamalta> ah
<jamalta> that did the trick
<jamalta> started it back up and status is now READY :)
<jamalta> duanedesign: thanks! :)
<duanedesign> jamalta: no problem :)
<jamalta> duanedesign: is the u1 music store working in maverick?
<jamalta> it won't list in rhythmbox even though the plugin is enabled
<duanedesign> i have not tried it yet,
<jamalta> maybe i should wait until the sync is done to test that
<duanedesign> let me see if it works for me...
<duanedesign> jamalta: yeah i dont see it
<jamalta> duanedesign: it's no biggie, i was just curious how it has evolved since it first was launched
<jamalta> i'll wait :)
<pfifo> i tried to sign up ealier but kept getting an error message, will it work now?
<duanedesign> pfifo: you were having trouble adding your computer to your Ubuntu One account?
<pfifo> no i was having trouble creating an account
<pfifo> brb
<pfifo> back
<om26er> is ubuntuone sync active in maverick yet?
<om26er> i cannot sync
<lalejand> Hi all. I think got a bug.
<lalejand> I synced to big zips, then published them. For the first one everything ok I can copy the link and download it from the web. For the 2nd one, the U1 options on right click are unavailables. Both have the green mark on it, and u1sdtool is in "idle" state.
<lalejand> "two big zips"
<lalejand> if I look in my U1 account on the web, the 2nd one is not published
<lalejand> It'like the right click > publish action on the 2nd zip had no effect and U1 is stuck with this zip, I can't do anything via right click on it
<lalejand> I have several lines with ERROR in the log : http://pastebin.com/hKAb3NF4
<rye> lalejand, looking
<lalejand> rye > I restarted U1 via preference window to see if things become ok
<rye> lalejand, could you please paste complete log and syncdaemon-exceptions too?
<lalejand> rye > exceptions --> empty file
<lalejand> rye > complete log --> http://pastebin.com/XxkaZW8X
<rye> lalejand, hm, it looks like syncdaemon was restarted but it is not connected
<rye> lalejand, could you please connect it via ubuntuone-preferences ?
<lalejand> rye > ok done
<lalejand> rye > now it's performing server rescan
<lalejand> rye > if I restart U1 via pref window, It doesn't connect automatically ?
<rye> lalejand, no, it does not though that does not look right
<lalejand> rye > U1 is idle now. U1 options on right click on my 2nd zip are still not available
<lalejand> rye > should I restart nautilus ?
<rye> lalejand, so there are no clickable options at all, right? looks like nautilus sent the signal, added that to pending but did not receive the success signal thus blocking the publishing...
<rye> lalejand, you can also publish using u1sdtool --publish cli
<rye> lalejand, hm, that's actually a good test case, let me try to reproduce that with maverick client
<lalejand> rye > I see two gray unavailable options : copy public url, and stop sync
<lalejand> rye > do you want me to try to publish with u1sdtool --publish ?
<rye> lalejand, yes, i want to see whether nautilus re-enables that option once cli utility succeeds
<lalejand> rye > I just write u1sdtool --publish cli
<lalejand> ?
<rye> lalejand, u1sdtool --publish /full/path/to/the/file/to/publish
<rye> in maverick full path will not be required ^_^
<lalejand> rye > ah ok
<lalejand> rye > it returns me File is published at http://ubuntuone.com/p/Enw/
<rye> lalejand, ok, does nautilus provide the "copy url" menu item now?
<lalejand> rye > and U1 options via right click on the zip file are ok now
<lalejand> rye > yes
<rye> lalejand, ok, that's what I thought; well, this is not really a correct behavior for syncdaemon , i will try to reproduce it and file a bug report
<lalejand> rye > I just published the two 80Mo zips one just after the other via right click, then did right click on the first, copied the url, did right click on the 2nd -> no available option. If that can help ...
<lalejand> rye > thx for you precious help
<rye> lalejand, yup, syncdaemon seems to have encountered some kind of an error and failed to deliver the signal about published file
<mkarnicki> hi all, good to be back on-line :F
<mkarnicki> aquarius: what's up :)? sync app on the Market? :)
<mkarnicki> yea, there it is :)
<aquarius> mkarnicki, hey! did you have fun?
<mkarnicki> aquarius: not really, there's always so much to do. that in the end I turned on my laptop twice during ~2 weeks and coded almost nothing :(
<mkarnicki> aquarius: but I plan to get back to good stuff now :)
<aquarius> that's the idea of being on holiday!
<aquarius> good work :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: you know, it would look differently if I were a guest -- and my family owns that camp site, so that's a serious issue xD
<mkarnicki> heheh :)
<aquarius> yes indeed, we have the contacts sync app in the market, woo :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: I'll install the contacts sync in a sec :)
<mkarnicki> awesome \o/
<mkarnicki> hahah aquarius, the fist comment says "bla bla blah. Dropbox is better" -- does dropbox has contacts sync? heh..
<aquarius> :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: oh, somebody said it doesn't work on HTC Hero, good I'm here!
<mkarnicki> nice icon there :)
<aquarius> design team did the icon; we're planning on having all the different apps have similar-but-different icons, if you see what I mean. So there's a common theme
<mkarnicki> yes sure, good idea :)
<mkarnicki> *uninstalls old client*
<mkarnicki> aquarius: change Wi-Fi state, read/write calendar data -- we could try removing those
 * mkarnicki installs
<mkarnicki> aquarius: looks good on HTC Hero :) I let it import, so it's working.
<aquarius> cool. does syncing work?
<mkarnicki> I'll let you know, it's "importing contats" and it's at 23%
<mkarnicki> 110 out of 481
<mkarnicki> "481 contacts imported successfully. You may now sync" -- ok!
<mkarnicki> looks fine, sends few contacts per second
<mkarnicki> aquarius: first it imported, then it sent them, now it's receiving some, probably the rest, not present locally (222). I also created a contact in the cloud to see if it will appear on the phone. I'll let you know after I have my lunch and it finishes processing :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: confirmed :) contacts sync works on HTC Hero. /me leaves to walk the dog
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hey mkarnicki !
<mkarnicki> :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: some friends visited from out of town. They alll had Android phones and I showed them your app :) They loved it. Great work!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hahaha, awesome ^___^
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thank you ! ^ ^
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I was off-line for 2+ weeks, working away from the computer, so I should get back to AndroidU1 soon, still lots to do =)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: nice to get away from the computer sometimes. Did you have fun? Or were you working?
<duanedesign> I can not remember what causes:     raise ValueError("No pairing record for ubuntuone.")
<duanedesign> ValueError: No pairing record for ubuntuone.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: working physically on my parents camp site. maintanance, ground works, etc. so I'll be having some rest in the following weeks, before academic year starts
<duanedesign> mkarnicki:oh now neat, your folks have a camp site.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: I am slowly but steadily learning C. Something i have wanted to do for awhile.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: neat! :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: once I heard a cool comparison of languages, where C/C++ was described as "so powerful, that gives you possibility to shoot yourself in the foot"
<mkarnicki> :D
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: cplusplus.com is a good reference, although you might find someting else for a good *lecture*
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: harvard college has some good lectures online for their  beginners C class
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: sounds great :)
<mkarnicki> I didn't know about that.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i was asking a friend some questions about pointers and he gave me the link to this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvoHwFvAvQE
<dobey> eh, it's easy to shoot yourself in the foot with any language really
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hahhahahah, that looks freaking funny :D I'll watch later this evening, when I'll have more time :D!
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yes it is
<duanedesign> dobey: i am working on some bugs. What causes the ValueError: No pairing record for ubuntuone.
<dobey> duanedesign: i would suspect that the pairing record for ubuntuone in desktopcouch was not set up, and you're trying to access it
<dobey> or something is trying to access it, anyway
<dobey> but right now, i need to get me some lunch :)
<duanedesign> :)
<dobey> or well, almost. stupid crisis :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: that Pointers with Binky is indeed a good clip :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: heh, yeah it made me smile
<mkarnicki> beuno: hi beuno, how are things? I've been off-line for a while wondering how you guys are doing. anything new apart from contact sync on the Android Market?
<beuno> hey mkarnicki
<beuno> welcome back!
<mkarnicki> hi beuno :) good to be back
<mkarnicki> how's ubuntuone-android-client ?
<mkarnicki> anything new happening?
<mkarnicki> I didn't have time to work on AU1, but since I'm back to the living, I plan to start my work again in matter of few days. I was just prescribed some drugs for my throat uhh.
<beuno> mkarnicki, so, the second app is going to be ubuntu one music
<beuno> a streaming client
<beuno> that is moving forward very quickly
<beuno> we should have an apk build soon
<beuno> although we still haven't gotten the server up yet
<mkarnicki> oh, awesome. I read you mentioned that on twitter
<mkarnicki> :O an apk? that's fast
<mkarnicki> how's the server-side progress?
<beuno> pretty good
<beuno> it's all working in our dev environment
<beuno> we did a few deployment tests
<mkarnicki> verterok: hi there =) ! how's the delta thingy coming along :) ?
<mkarnicki> beuno: aha :)
<beuno> and now we need to do a final deployment to go into beta testing
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi
<mkarnicki> great :) I'm impressed it's coming so fast
<mkarnicki> verterok: hi there :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: pretty much stalled, but the plan is to work on it as soon I get some spare time
<mkarnicki> beuno: can't wait to see that, I must say music streaming sounds really good :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh, I see
<verterok> mkarnicki: the protocol support should be pretty easy to do, the main issue is the client logic
<mkarnicki> verterok: you must have been busy with other stuff then! :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: indeed
 * mkarnicki nods in agreement
<mkarnicki> I see
<verterok> mkarnicki: no more Query commands, so a lot of changes in the client
<mkarnicki> oh, that's new
<mkarnicki> verterok: you think you guys will manage to pull that before 10.10 ?
<verterok> mkarnicki: to pull what? :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I meant implementing delta and shipping it with 10.10
<verterok> mkarnicki: the desktop client is already using deltas (a.k.a generations)
<mkarnicki> :D
<verterok> mkarnicki: so, it's a matter of adding support to the java storage protocol
 * mkarnicki hits his head on the wall of excitement :D
<mkarnicki> verterok: freaking awesome verterok :D
<mkarnicki> verterok: I would like to (and we'll see how it goes) to understand the python protocol handling implementation better, so that I might be able to help you with java implementation in the near future
<verterok> mkarnicki: as soon I get the java bits done, I'll push that and deprecate the query stuff
<verterok> cool
<mkarnicki> verterok: cool, you'll fill me in what takes place of the query then :D
<verterok> mkarnicki: the idea is that each "volume" has a generation, isntead of doing a full rescan on startup, the client request to the server the delta from the last known generation
<mkarnicki> verterok: sounds good :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: the client get the list of deltas, and apply those changes to the filesystem
<mkarnicki> sweet
<mkarnicki> I really like that, verterok
<verterok> mkarnicki: and then updates the local metadata of the volume to the last "synced" generation
<mkarnicki> right. awesome =) !
<mkarnicki> I was off-line for ~2 weeks, and now I know music streaming is coming soon and the desktop client is already using delta's :D
<mkarnicki> you hard working guys! that's great
<mkarnicki> I hope to catch up with all that
<mkarnicki> all that goodies :D
<econdudeawesome> hi!
<econdudeawesome> ANyway to get ubuntuone to sync folders with lubuntu?
<dobey> you can use the u1sdtool command from a terminal (or use nautilus to do it)
<econdudeawesome> dobey I tried using nautilus, but the option was missing
<dobey> econdudeawesome: did you also have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed?
<econdudeawesome> yes
<econdudeawesome> hang on, maybe i need to restart the session
<econdudeawesome> okay it appears my problem wasn't quite what I thought. The files I share are on a separate partition, but one that I set up to mount automatically. Anyway to sync these via ubuntuone?
<duanedesign> econdudeawesome: Ubuntu One will sync only folders/files in your $HOME
<econdudeawesome> duanedesign: anyway around that?
<duanedesign> econdudeawesome: not that I am aware of. However I will defer to dobey as he is much more an authority than I on the subject.
<econdudeawesome> Thanks duanedesign :-) What are your thoughts dobey? The only other alternative I can think of would be to mount the parition under the $HOME directory... but I'm not sure I want to do that. Any chance?
<dobey> mount the partition under your $HOME
<dobey> or just move the files under $HOME
<econdudeawesome> k
<econdudeawesome> hey dobey duanedesign and others, last question: I'm not finding anything on how to set up autosync on startup?
<dobey> what is lubuntu exactly, since i presume it's not gnome or kde
<duanedesign> dobey: it is LXDE. Uses Open box as window manager and PCMan as file manager
<dobey> well, ubuntuone-client installs an autostart .desktop file to launch the syncdaemon at log-in, IF you've associated the computer with your U1 account. i don't know what the status of it is in maverick though.
<dobey> given the auth changes it /might/ be broken
<dobey> but it should be running at log-in (seems to be doing so for me, anyway)
<dobey> anyway, i really shouldn't be on the computer any more
<dobey> later :)
#ubuntuone 2010-09-04
<seif_> hey guys
<seif_> why cant i see the "ubuntu-one" button in my "me-menu" in 10.10
<duanedesign> hello seif
<duanedesign> seif: this is the bug report on that issue. bug 626659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626659 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[maverick] Ubuntu One entry is not present in MeMenu (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626659
<somethinginteres> hi all, running Lucid is there any icon given to a file to indicate it is publicly shared.. I don't see one
<duanedesign> hello somethinginteres
<somethinginteres> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: their is no emblem in nautilus to designate which you have published. Yo
<duanedesign> You can look on the website and all public shared items are blue
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: righto, I wonder if I should wishlist this? Maybe the tick could be blue if its shard
<jetienne> q. is there an API for ubuntu one ? like if i, or rather my code, wants to store small files for my ubuntu users. is it possible ?
<mkarnicki> jetienne: what do you mean by store files for your ubuntu users?
<mkarnicki> jetienne: each user can have his/her own Ubuntu One account
<jetienne> mkarnicki: the application would store small amount of data. similar to the bookmark stuff available by default.
<mkarnicki> jetienne: U1 uses ubuntuone-storage-protocol to exchange file data between client and server, if that's what you're asking
<mkarnicki> aaah
<jetienne> mkarnicki: is there an public API for this ?
<mkarnicki> jetienne: you can store that in couchDB and it will sync up to the cloud -- that's what you probably want to do
<mkarnicki> there's no 'api' for this, you can implement stuff using the protocol yourself. however, you may store some data in DekstopCouch database instance
<jetienne> mkarnicki: and this couchDB is the same as ubuntu one ? aka ubuntu one handle all the username/password for me ?
<mkarnicki> which replicates over to U1
<kklimonda> jetienne: something like this: http://blogs.gnome.org/rodrigo/2010/07/06/ubuntu-one-syncdaemon-api/ ?
<mkarnicki> jetienne: if you register a user within Ubuntu One, you get an instance of CouchDB database as well as file storage
<jetienne> kklimonda: thanks will look
<mkarnicki> bookmarks and other configuration/lightweight data is kept in DesktopCouch
<jetienne> mkarnicki: excelent this is the info i was looking for
<mkarnicki> jetienne: you're welcome
<jetienne> and a friend of mine just got hired by couchio.. uber nice
<mkarnicki> jetienne: and locally, you have an instance of DesktopCouch that syncs up with CouchDB on U1 servers on per user basis
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: very cool :)
<jetienne> desktopcouch = ? a couchdb running on my local box
<mkarnicki> yes, that's right
<mkarnicki> in detail, it's a local couchDB manager I think
<jetienne> another question, more by curiosity than anything
<jetienne> how do you handle the conflict if one instance of desktopcouch conflict with another ?
<kklimonda> jetienne: there is only once instance of desktopcouch per account and if you mean synchronization between computers then it's probably up to the application itself - desktopcouch is just couchdb underneath
<mkarnicki> jetienne: you could ask that over #couchdb :)
<mkarnicki> kklimonda++
<kklimonda> jetienne: the only thing desktopcouc actually does is making it easier for applications to detect on which port couchdb is running and pass authorization token from Gnome Keyring to couchdb
<jetienne> kklimonda: oh so it is more about forwarding my data to a remote db, than actually storing them locally. correct ?
<jetienne> like if im offline, can i update this desktopcouch ?
<jetienne> i guess i will have to learn more about couchdb
<mkarnicki> jetienne: you can update it off-line, it will sync when you connect
<mkarnicki> jetienne: it is storing them locally (too)
<kklimonda> jetienne: your personal couchdb is running locally and then syncs with ubuntu one
<kklimonda> (the syncing part is disabled atm)
<jetienne> hmm ok
<kklimonda> jetienne: the problem desktopcouch solves is discoverability - for example it provides a dbus interface that applications can query to get the port couchdb is running on (because it's random)
<kklimonda> and port is random because every user on a given computer has his own couchdb instance
<jetienne> kklimonda: this port could be written in a file. or be a well known port
<jetienne> ok so no well known port
<jetienne> like in ~/.config/ubuntuone/.couchdbport
<kklimonda> jetienne: it coulch be written in a file probably but dbus interface is working just as well. Using DBus is probably also ensuring that couchdb actually runs (but this bit is just my assumption)
<jetienne> ok i will look more at couchdb and ubuntuone dbus binding
<jetienne> ubuntu one seems to use "ubuntu single sign on". Which proto is that ? openid ?
<kklimonda> OAuth
<kklimonda> jetienne: you can use couchdb-glib and desktopcouch-glib for that - no need to touch dbus yourself :)
<jetienne> kklimonda: oauth oh nice. and this is public ? i mean can my application be identified by OAuth ? users hate username/password
<mkarnicki> jetienne: yes it is :) ubuntuone-client uses it, you can browse it's python sources to find details :)
<jetienne> ok will do
<mkarnicki> jetienne: that's how i pulled OAuth into my app :)
<jetienne> :)
<jetienne> do you know the cmdline to discover current port of ubuntuone couchdb on my destkop ?
<kklimonda> jetienne: you should be able to get it (and auth token) from ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<kklimonda> it actually doesn't work in my case.. ;)
<jetienne> kklimonda: it worked here :)
<kklimonda> probably because it wasn't really running..
<kklimonda> jetienne: you can get the port directly using "dbus-send --session --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB  / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort"
<kklimonda> jetienne: but I don't think there is an easy way (without using Gnome Keyring API) to access auth token required for login
<duanedesign> also visiting Futon will reveal the port in the address bar of FF.   ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> oopss
<kklimonda> duanedesign: should desktopcouch be running all the time? It wasn't on my computer
<duanedesign> file:///home/<username>/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<jetienne> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html <- some grep in there can give username/passwd there is even a special token
<kklimonda> duanedesign: only after I've actually used dbus-send has it started"
<kklimonda> jetienne: but it's ugly ;)
<duanedesign> kklimonda: yeah it does not start till some application asks for it
<bnixy7> how do i add computers on ubuntu one?  I cannot find this option.
<duanedesign> bnixy7: hello
<duanedesign> bnixy7: their is a bug affecting some users when adding their computers.
<duanedesign> bnixy7: fortunately their is an easy workaround
<duanedesign> see http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<bnixy7> 2 nights
<bnixy7> whoops, ok, duanedesign, i will try that, i might need some help.
<bnixy7> duanedesign: I tried that command line and did not work
<duanedesign> bnixy7: sure
<duanedesign> bnixy7: are you using maverick?
<bnixy7> duanedesign: using my terminal
<duanedesign> bnixy7: which release of Ubuntu are you running? 10.04 Lucid, 10.10 Maveric, or an older one
<bnixy7> duanedesign, i seem to have figured it out.  i forgot you could copy/paste.  i did get a web browser.
<bnixy7> duanedesign: I got it to connect.  Thank you for the workaround help.  I was not sure weather to trust that work around or not.
<duanedesign> yeah a lot of people get the u1sdtool typed in as ulsdtool
<duanedesign> bnixy7: ok, great
<bnixy7> I can see where that 1 and l can be mis-understood!
<duanedesign> mee too :)
<duanedesign>  /12
<CkhiKuzad> How do i configure Ubuntu one on my system, it's 10.04/
<CkhiKuzad> ah, nevermind. i found it.
#ubuntuone 2010-09-05
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> I am struggling to connect a Maverick laptop to Ubuntu One (I have an existing account)
<AlanBell> u1sdtool -s shows "description: auth failed"
<AlanBell> however it seemed to authenticate successfully, and I deleted the key and tried redoing it a few times.
<AlanBell> seems to be failing to register the machine with the account
<AlanBell> this appears to be bug 628118
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628118 in ubuntuone-servers "OAuth tokens are not added to Ubuntu One after /sso-finished-so-get-tokens/ (affects: 10) (heat: 56)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628118
<st___> i cannot get damned thing to work, i open it's control panel and nothing happens
#ubuntuone 2011-08-29
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> Good morning!
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with my ubuntu one... always tries to sync, and notifies me about that, but it fails all the time and retries it... however, i am logged in via the ubuntu one client
<karni> duanedesign: Any pointers? ↑
<karni> duanedesign: That relevant http://askubuntu.com/questions/58692/ubuntu-one-file-sync-problem-ssl-handshake-error ?
<duanedesign> hello greenit
<duanedesign> greenit: i barely missed you Sunday :)
<duanedesign> greenit: but i believe it is the ssl handshake issue
<greenit> duanedesign, k, and how can i fix it? or is it unfixable for now?^^
<duanedesign> ugh, yea i am still getting it
<duanedesign> greenit: if you run this command
<duanedesign> tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> look for a line like this:
<duanedesign> 2011-08-29 04:26:52,814 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Connection lost: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<duanedesign> greenit: unfortunately this is server side
<greenit> 2011-08-28 22:17:04,518 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionLost'>: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion: Connection lost.
<greenit> ].
<greenit> 2011-08-28 22:17:04,518 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Client mismatch while processing the request 'protocol_version', client (<ubuntuone.syncdaemon.action_queue.ActionQueueProtocol instance at 0x34a8bd8>) is not self.client (None).
<greenit> 2011-08-28 22:17:04,518 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Connection lost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion: Connection lost.
<greenit> k
<duanedesign> greenit: yours might be different
<duanedesign> one second
<greenit> k
<mandel> duanedesign, there was an update in the protocol, at least I got bitten in the ass by it while developing, might be that related to greenit issue?
<greenit> here is the complete log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677101/
<duanedesign> greenit: it does look to be related to the issues we are having server side. I have pinged some people to look into it.
<duanedesign> greenit: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rye> duanedesign, it does not look like it is related to the ssl routines
<duanedesign> rye: i was looking at the logs posted here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/58692/ubuntu-one-file-sync-problem-ssl-handshake-error
<duanedesign> rye: i do not get that error, but i do get: The request 'protocol_version' failed with the error: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')] and was handled with the event: SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR
<greenit> duanedesign, i am using ubuntu 11.04
<greenit> duanedesign, new installation, no upgrade
<duanedesign> thanks  greenit . Sorry for the inconvenience. We are looking into the errors
<mandel> rye, ping
<rye> mandel, pong
<mandel> duanedesign, rye I know that error, he has the wrong version of the ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<rye> mandel, why would it be wrong?
<mandel> rye, it was updated, like a 2 weeks ago... maybe there was an error in the dependencies
<mandel> rye, SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR is when the protocol goes bannanas and says, screw you :P
<duanedesign> if it is a new install with no updates run
<rye> mandel, but we cannot break the already existing clients
<rye> mandel, SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR is also when server replies "I am a banana" upon GetVolumes() request
<mandel> rye, no, the old clients will work, what I'm talking about is a mismatch between the client and the protocol :)
 * rye checks stanard 11.04 install
<mandel> rye, true, but not with a SSL error and a protocol_version serros
<rye> mandel, SSL errors - SSL decoupling gone wrong
<mandel> rye, by the way I had a question for you, have you tried to run the tests of u1-client trunk on oneiric
<rye> mandel, protocol version... SSL decoupling went wrong?
<mandel> rye, trust me, I have seen that bloody error before on windows :)
<rye> mandel, i am still unable to get a really working VM with Oneiric
<mandel> rye, oh... I have it working yet trunk tests seem to be broken... I'll fix that
<mandel> rye, ask greenit to get the version of the protocol he has, or even better install from source the lasta one and see if that fixes the issue
 * mandel goes to file a bug
<rye> u1sdtool --status
<rye> Bus error
<rye> I feel something is wrong on this machine
<rye> mandel, no, standard ubuntu 11.04 installations with all updates works ok
<rye> mandel, let me grep for dead slaves and I'll tell you whether it is related
<mandel> I'll be tryng to know why the tests are broken in O...
<mandel> or at least my machine :(
<gatox> hi everyone
 * mandel found it! I needed to install sso trunk :)
<mandel> gatox, buenos dias!
<mandel> gatox, have you seen there are a number of bug related to UI file by leo?
 * mandel does not remember his nickname yet.. 
<rye> mandel, weird, all slaves are  up
<gatox> mandel, npo yet..... i'll take a look at that right now.....
<mandel> gatox, ok, we have to tell him that he should be adding our team as the  owners of the bug, I suppose no one told him :)
<mandel> gatox, if you see him beofr I do, let him know :)
<mandel> gatox, are you in O?
<gatox> mandel, 0 bugs?
<mandel> rye, what was the ppa for commitlies on u1 client... I'm to lazy to do a search haha
<rye> mandel, commitlies?
<rye> mandel, nightlies?
<mandel> rye, yeah, nightlies
<mandel> but they are really build per commit, right?
<rye> mandel, ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies - I am not sure we have a per-commit builds. And seeing how PPA builders now cope (4 hours ETA) it is quite hard to do on time
<rye> mandel, well, you need to ask dobey or nessita
<mandel> will do :)
 * mandel updating packages... hmm is going to take some time :(
<facundobatista> Hola!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi facundobatista, gatox!
<mandel> nessita, hola!
<mandel> nessita,  are you in O?
<nessita> mandel: holas. No, not yet
<nessita> mandel: did you manage to go back to bcn?
<mandel> nessita, hm, I have a weird issue there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/836591
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 836591 in ubuntuone-client "Import error after xdg was moved to sso (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress]
<mandel> nessita, I can import from python, yet when doing make check the tests fail like that :(
<nessita> mandel: do you have your branch up to date?
<nessita> mandel: your trunk seems old:
<nessita>   File "/home/mandel/Projects/ubuntuone-client/trunk/ubuntuone/platform/credentials/__init__.py", line 38, in <module>
<nessita>     from ubuntuone.platform.xdg_base_directory import ubuntuone_log_dir
<nessita> oh, no, wait
<nessita> let me confirm
<mandel> nessita, really? let me pull again
<nessita> no, I think is ok
<mandel> nessita, indeed, no revision to pull
<nessita> mandel: do you have nightlies updated?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<mandel> and I can do the import from the python RELP
<mandel> nessita, maybe there is an issue in the way u1trial uses __import__ and that module..
<nessita> mandel: (btw, this is not a O issue as far as I see)
<mandel> but I don't see the reason...
<mandel> nessita, well, I have asked gatox and make check does work in his N
<mandel> is very queer..
<nessita> mandel: does this succeed in your python? from ubuntu_sso.xdg_base_directory import xdg_cache_home
<nessita> mandel: my "make check" works too, but I don't see a reason why O will not work. You sure you'e using nightlies?
<mandel> nessita, in python it does import correctly, and I and yes, I'm using nightlies
<nessita> mandel:  what does this return? apt-cache policy ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> nessita, on it, give me a sec I pastebin
<mandel> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/677144/
<mandel> nessita, and in my repos I have http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu
<nessita> mandel: that does not look like a nightlies... it should have the suffix ~oneiric, no? unless the O package wins the nightlies one?
<karni> hi mandel , nessita \o :)
<nessita> hi karni!
<nessita> mandel: maybe the nigthlies in O are not being built?
<nessita> mandel: from this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/sso-dailies
<nessita> mandel: you need to have ubuntu-sso-client - 1.3.2+r770-26~oneiric1, which is "older" in number than what you have :-/
<mandel> nessita, but nevertheless, how come the import in python works and not make check?
<mandel> it does not make sense
<nessita> no idea, you can debug that using pbd in some test I guess
<mandel> nessita, yeah, I'm going to work on that bug before I continue with the event nanny, I dont want to not bea ble to run tests...
<mandel> nessita, FYI fixed it... python path got fucked up during the upgrade... weird...
<nessita> sounds reasonable
 * mandel waits form trunk tests to work on O
 * mandel headache, will be back in ten 10 min after drugs take effect
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
 * mandel kinda of back
<ralsina> gatox: could you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-credentials/+merge/72935
<ralsina> mandel: migraña?
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> ralsina, nessita review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-buttons/+merge/73227
<ralsina> gatox: on it!
<gatox> ralsina, thanks......
<nessita> gatox: is the sso dep fixed? (the MP)
<gatox> nessita, no... i'm with that now... but you can use it anyway
<nessita> ok
<gatox> ralsina, did you know if there is any bug logged for reset password??
<gatox> i can't find it
<mandel> ralsina, yep
<ralsina> gatox: I don't know, let me check
<mandel> ralsina, me tome el baso dilatador...
<mandel> ralsina, I do know how to say that in eng, brain does not want to go through the effort...
<ralsina> mandel: good luck dude, let me know if you are in too much pain to go on or anything
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<mandel>  me
 * fagan holds his me in
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> gatox: can't find bugs for it
<mandel> ralsina, can do mumble... I might take 30 min in a dark room with some ice on the head, I need to find better drugs..
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... no problem
<nessita> DONE: landed fix for Bug #800444 and Bug #813073, reviews
<nessita> TODO: bug #834900, reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<nessita> NOTE: I may be leaving before lunch, please talk to ralsina if you need something
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800444 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: needs to handle the absence of U1 credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800444
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 813073 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/813073 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834900 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Implement logic behind 'Sign In' Panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834900
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #829365
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Reset password UI. Bug #834152, Bug #833921, Bug #831310
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829365 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829365 is private
<gatox> mandel, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834152 in ubuntu-sso-client "The agreement checkbox shouldn't be checked by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834152
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833921 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "When closing the installer, it hangs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833921
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831310 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "QT UI: hide the ? button next to windows close (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831310
<ralsina> DONE: release, calls, reviews, fixed the "browse" button on u1cp, worked on UDF creation bug, no-credentials-starts-u1cp branch TODO: land couple of branches, fix stderr BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> oops
<mandel> ralsina, oi!
<mandel> DONE: Upgrade to O. Got issue with devel yet fixed them. Started with the platform dpendent implementation of event nanny based on chat with facu, alecu and nessita. Updated managers about what is the problem etc..
<mandel> TODO: Get over migraine, continue event nanny.
<mandel> BLOCKED: migraine
<mandel> ralsina, go!
<ralsina> ^^
<mandel> upd, forgot to say, got tickets to BA
<ralsina> mandel: cool!
<nessita> mandel: hey, we are not suppose to start working on the nanny yet
<mandel> nessita, oh, no?
<nessita> mandel: we just analyzed the situation...
<ralsina> yeah, we don't have time for it right now
<mandel> nessita, ralsina mierda... ok then I'll be doing other bugs... I understood we could do it :(
<nessita> mandel: no, the idea was to you to send the notes so we don't forget what was wrong and how can that be fixed
<nessita> mandel: higher priority would be the bug from rick
<mandel> nessita, okis
<mandel> I understood it wrong, and I kinda wanted to do the nanny, it sounded like fun :(
<ralsina> nessita: if you could rereview https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/udf-path-is-not-empty before leaving, it would be cool
<nessita> ralsina: yes, makes sense, on it
<ralsina> mandel: we can probably start on the nanny in a couple of weeks, it's not gne for ever
<ralsina> or maybe a month
<mandel> ralsina, no worries, I can wait, I just though that it was relatively urgent, but I might have misunderstood the issues in the server side with canceling downloads..
<mandel> my head is not in  the right place today anyways, it would have not been wise for mw to do it today :P
<alecu> holas!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<fagan> hola alecu
<gatox> brb in a few minutes...
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> DONE: started worked on delayed hashing branch
<alecu> TODO: work on this, talk about downloadnanny and locking with mandel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> ralsina: can you please replace this 'options': 4 by 'options': gui.QtGui.QFileDialog.DontUseNativeDialog (you will need to wrap the line)?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: so when reading the test is clearer what the option is (otherwise 4 sounds magical)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm approving in the mean time
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<nessita> ralsina: when the change is pushed I'll run tarmac
<nessita> pushed == scanned I meant
<ralsina> nessita: will let you know
<gatox> back
<ralsina> nessita: branch is scanned and ready for tarmac
<nessita> ralsina: running
<gatox> nessita, i don't know if you've reviewed my installer branch... but i'm applying to that branch the same suggestion that you made in the sso one
<nessita> gatox: great
 * mandel runs away to the dark... stupid brain!
<ralsina> nessita: when you leave, is it possible that you leave tarmac on cron?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but 2 things:
<nessita> * need instructions how to set that up
<nessita> * will conflict with sidnei's tarmac if he starts running it
<ralsina> nessita: I say don't bother then
<nessita> ok then, I run it as soon as I get back home
<gatox> nessita, did you know how to break a remote lock on bazaar?
<gatox> i can't push my changes because of that
<ralsina> gatox: how's the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-credentials/+merge/72935 going?
<gatox> ralsina, sorry....... forget to put the +1
<ralsina> gatox: no problem :-)
<gatox> ralsina, done
<ralsina> gatox: we can't merge anyway
<ralsina> gatox: sorry I lost my tabs on chrome, what branches do you have pending reviews?
<gatox> ralsina, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/setup-buttons/+merge/73087
<gatox> and
<ralsina> ok, will do that one now before lunch
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-buttons/+merge/73251
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox: I have this small one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/avoid-libraries/+merge/73236
<ralsina> it's the same thing I did in u1cp, but on the intaller
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> on it
<ralsina> gatox: turns out I had already ran tests etc. on that one, so +1
<ralsina> on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/setup-buttons/+merge/73087
<gatox> ralsina, great.....
<gatox> ralsina, did you know if nessita is around? i'm having some problems trying to implement what she mention on the first comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/setup-buttons/+merge/73087
<ralsina> gatox: she's not going to be around until at least late today, maybe tomorrow
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... do you know what may seems to be the problem?
<ralsina> let me take a look
<gatox> ralsina, i've created a variable to assign that button in the installer..... and i can use it without any problem
<gatox> but i'm not able to use it from the controller..... it seems that it's initilized later
<ralsina> hmmmm
<ralsina> maybe the custom button is only available after initializePage?
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... i'm sure about that! i've tested...
<gatox> ralsina, so... i think i can't apply that change in sso
<gatox> am i right?
<gatox> only in the installer
<ralsina> gatox: are you setting the buttonLayout?
<gatox> yes
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> how can I see the problem?
<gatox> ralsina, well... i should submit a branch for sso replacing in controllers.py "self.view.wizard().button(QWizard.CustomButton3)" for some variable... but that always fails
<ralsina> fails how?
<gatox> ralsina, when i try to access wizard() from the controller always tell me that is none at that moment
<ralsina> ok, that is normal before initializePage()
<ralsina> or rather, before addPage()
<ralsina> which is probably the problem when using controllers. Remember that the page is created but it is not added until later (don't remember exactly when)
<ralsina> So you could just say "can't do that because the page is not added yet"
<gatox> ralsina, yes... so... at least for me... it seems that i can not use that reference as a variable
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> agreed, put a comment explaining and move on :-)
<gatox> ralsina, thankks
<gatox> brb!
<ralsina> alecu: ping
<ralsina> alecu: unpinging you, sorry :-)
<alecu> ralsina, pong, unpong
<ralsina> alecu: ok, since you are already here ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: can you create UDFs in Linux? My linux VM is kinda flaky right now
<alecu> ralsina, I think I can. Lemme check
<ralsina> Because when trying to do it on windows, I am getting SSL handshake errors in all my accounts, so I am about to say "it's not windows fault
<alecu> ralsina, I heard there were some ssl errors, starting this morning.
<alecu> ralsina, on warthogs
<ralsina> alecu: ok, I am going to leave this for tomorrow then
<alecu> ralsina, and my syncdaemon won't connect on linux
<alecu> ralsina, sounds reasonable.
<ralsina> ok, so we are brokwn in general
<ralsina> alecu: could I get a short review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/avoid-libraries/+merge/73236
<alecu> ralsina, looking
<alecu> toNativeSeparators. Nice!
<ralsina> alecu: yep. Not so nice that  the native file dialog gives you c:\whatever but the nonnative one gives you c:/  :-D
<alecu> yup, weird.
<alecu> "in a way that avoids libraries" means, not using os.path ?
<alecu> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> alecu: no, the thing is, getExistingDirectory() lets you select a library (like "Documents" from the left pane) and click "select", but then it returns "" because that's not a directory
<ralsina> alecu: it's a Qt bug
<alecu> oh, right.
<alecu> I get it. "Libraries" as in the windows 7 pseudo-folders
<ralsina> yeah
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> it's a windws-7-specific Qt<4.8 bug
<alecu> ralsina, the code looks great. Should I run the tests as well?
<ralsina> alecu: please
<ralsina> Just in case :-)
<ralsina> And while they run, do you have time for a quick mumble?
<alecu> ralsina, yes, let's do it asap because I need to run in less than 30'
<ralsina> alecu: cool logging in
<ralsina> ok, tengo que cortar el mumble, llego un clinte de rosario :-(
<alecu> ralsina, no problem.
<ralsina> and I am now 70% convinced that the problem is the except_to_errdict in the lambda
<alecu> ralsina, yup, every "except_to_errdict" is in SSOLogin
<ralsina> ok, I can try removing that and see what happens
<alecu> ralsina, well, the thing is that it might start happening elsewhere
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> ok, that _to_errdict call in the lambda is  a rather new addition by nessita
<ralsina> so, pointing it out to her and moving on
<alecu> ralsina, ack. Sorry I was not more useful :-/
<ralsina> alecu: I had missed the lambda, so you were _very_ useful!
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> ralsina, your installer branch is now approved.
<ralsina> alecu: cool, thanks!
<alecu> yw
<gatox> ralsina, small branch for review while i keep working on reset password: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license/+merge/73292
<ralsina> gatox: on it!
<ralsina> gatox: that has a conflict
 * gatox looking...
<ralsina> gatox: I would seriously consider calling the next version of Ninja "Arne": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wNVjI9bJIk&feature=player_embedded
<gatox> ralsina, jejee but "Arne" is not a weapon :P
<ralsina> he is a _human_ weapon :-)
<ralsina> consider the fists of lightning at the end ;-)
 * alecu runs to kinder. ttyl
<gatox> ralsina, jejee like chuck norris :P
<ralsina> gatox: but it's based on a true story! :-D
<gatox> ralsina, is that movie any good? or kind of bizarre?
<ralsina> gatox: here's a review: http://www.salon.com/entertainment/movies/film_salon/2011/08/27/norwegian_ninja_review/index.html
<ralsina> gatox: it's not out yet, though
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhh
 * gatox is always looking a good ninjas movie! jeeje
<ralsina> " in an island compound that looks like a petting zoo and is protected by Feng Shui"
 * ralsina stopped watching ninha movies when Franco Nero got old
<gatox> ralsina, conflict resolved
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, nice :D
<gatox> ralsina, EOD for me... i'll have the branch for reset password ready for tomorrow morning
<ralsina> gatox: cool!
<gatox> ralsina, if you make an installer for today, i'll suggest to include the branches about the setup account page height...
<ralsina> gatox: no, no installer today
<gatox> ralsina, ahhh ok
<ralsina> gatox: since they are on holiday on the UK, they have not tested friday's yet :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh right......
<snap-l> are there currently some server issues with U1?
<snap-l> I'm having a devil of a time uploading some files
<snap-l> Also, there's no resume when the transfer is interrupted.
<snap-l> Either I'm having a bad tech day (which is highly likely), or something is amiss.
<verterok> snap-l: yes
<snap-l> verterok: That's what I thought. :)
<verterok> snap-l: we are having some problems with one of the clusters
<snap-l> my apologies in advance for uploading today.
<verterok> apologize for the inconvenience
<snap-l> NP. Just seems to be my luck with tech today.
<karni> nhaines: FYI this lands tomorrow morning on the market http://goo.gl/l9fE1.qr u1f-1.0.3 -- since last time you installed, it's mainly an OAuth time drift issue fix, which you were not impacted with IIRC.
<karni> Hello Androids! We're releasing an update to Ubuntu One Files for Android tomorrow, why not give it a spin :) http://goo.gl/l9fE1.qr
<nhaines> karni: thanks!  :)  I haven't had any trouble with that app and I love the progress bars.... It's been very smooth for me.  :)
<karni> nhaines: Great! I'm glad to hear it's been behaving well. I hope it'll make more users happy :)
<karni> duanedesign: crap, forgot to say goodbye. take care pal!
<duanedesign> cya tom karni
<karni> \o
#ubuntuone 2011-08-30
<nhaines> Ooh, U1M for Android update.
<snap-l> I seem to have my /tmp directory filling up because of U1
<snap-l> It also appears to be unable to complete a transfer of one file
<snap-l>   path: /home/craig/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/T3chnophob1a/Grave New World/02. Abduction Starfleet.mp3
<snap-l>     deflated size: 7459246
<snap-l> (upload to U1)
<snap-l>     bytes written: 7459246
<snap-l> There's 16 copies of the same file with different filenames
<snap-l> And of course u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c cleared that up.
<verterok> snap-l: I think there is bug about that...but dont have the number at hand
<snap-l> I added myself to the tmp directory filling up bug
<snap-l> not sure about the sync daemon bug
<snap-l> seems to rear it's ugly head whenever there's connectivity trouble.
<snap-l> which tends to occur when I'm doing large transfers
<snap-l> I'd be more than happy to guinea pig for someone if they need someone to test
<verterok> snap-l: if you hit the issue again, please file a bug and attach the logs, if it's possible DEBUG logs :)
<snap-l> I have debug logs
<snap-l> haven't turned them off since last time
<verterok> ah, ok
 * verterok heads out to sleep a few hours
<verterok> snap-l: later!
<snap-l> laterness
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning, world. :-)
<mandel> is it holidays somewhere? dammed this is empty...
<facundobatista_> Hola!
<mandel> facundobatista, buenas!
<facundobatista> Hola mandel
<gatox> hi everyone
<facundobatista> Hola gatox
<gatox> facundobatista, buenas
<mandel> gatox, hola
<mandel> finally people!
<mandel> I was getting lonely :P
<mandel> no offence JamesTait :P
<gatox> mandel, do you still have a headache?
<mandel> gatox, nah, I'm fine :)
<gatox> mandel, cool
<mandel> gatox, I have migraines due to circulation probelms... so in the bad ones I bleed thorugh my nose, throw up and have a headache
<mandel> but yesterday I had a drugs contail that made it less discusting ;)
<mandel> gatox, did I miss something important? or just bussiness as usual?
<gatox> mandel, just as usual
<mandel> cool, I'll get back to find where is the unicode being licked...
<ralsina_gone> morning!
<ralsina> gatox, mandel: if you could review this one please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-tests/+merge/73247
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> gatox: you still have branches needing reviews?
<gatox> ralsina,  i was looking for it..... this one please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-buttons/+merge/73251
<ralsina> gatox: got it!
<ralsina> gatox: conflict!
<gatox> ralsina, ohh....
 * gatox fixing...
<ralsina> Also, the commentin line 579 of the diff is wrong (copy&paste)
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<mandel> ralsina, on it!
<ralsina> thanks mandel!
<nessita> good morning everyone
<mandel> ralsina, question, the local folders, why do you expand ~/Documents?
<mandel> ralsina, that is going to be problematic in installations that are in spanish.. or any other lang
<ralsina> mandel: because it's supposed to return absolute paths
<ralsina> mandel: Does ubuntu localize the name of the folders?
<nessita> gatox: hi there! question, I had this MP to review but is no longer there, any idea what happened? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-buttons/+merge/73227
<mandel> ralsina, well, you ought to be using this on windows: http://www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/107/
<mandel> ralsina, is that code only used on linux? and yes I think we do have localized folders :(
<mandel> facundobatista, ping
<ralsina> mandel: on windows it's using the right thing, that code is linux code
<ralsina> mandel: read the comment too :-)
<mandel> ralsina, oh, pyxdg...
<facundobatista> mandel, pong
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: ubuntu does localize special folders, and we do nothing special about that
<gatox> nessita, yes... i was having the same problem again, remote lock of bazaar, and i couldn't break from here
<nessita> gatox: did you ask help in u1-internal or in canonical support?
<mandel> facundobatista, I was going to ask you if the folder are localized cause I know you have ubuntu in spanish, but nessita already confirmed it :)
<mandel> ralsina, so, I'd say there most be a way to get those folders, right? if not you can ask nautilus about them or something... but I don't know
<gatox> nessita, nop..... noone review that branch yet at that moment, so i just delete it
<mandel> ralsina, also I would re-enable the pylint issues after the import you know that dont work
<mandel> ralsina, lines 187 and 200 in the diff
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I will re-enable
<facundobatista> mandel, ok
<nessita> gatox: ok, since you had this issue twice, let's try to debug it the next time, I'm curious what is happening with these locks
<ralsina> facundobatista: do you have a ~/Documents in spanish or is it a ~/Documentos ?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<facundobatista> ralsina, the later
<mandel> ralsina, is mainly in case we have other imports in the code and they are wrong :)
<nessita> gatox: by any chance, did you hit cancel any push in that branch with ctrl-c, for example?
<ralsina> facundobatista: dang.
<gatox> nessita, yes, that was the problem...
<facundobatista> ralsina, ?
<ralsina> mandel: I suppose I will have to parse the config file. That suuuuuuuuuuucks :-(
<nessita> gatox: and what command did you run to break the lock?
<gatox> bzr break-lock (but this is locally)
<nessita> ralsina: hi there! what problem are you trying to solve?
<facundobatista> ralsina, eso
<facundobatista> ralsina, what you want to do?
<mandel> ralsina, one more thing... is there a need to recalculate os.path.expanduser("~/Documents") for everytime the function is called :)
<nessita> gatox: when you hit ctrl-c, what you need to unlock is the remote branch, afaik
<ralsina> facundobatista, nessita: creating the list of default UDFs for Linux, so that part of the installer is cross-platform
<ralsina> mandel: it's only called once :-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, default UDFs?
<mandel> ralsina, cool
<gatox> nessita, yes... i didn't know how to do that... :(
<mandel> ralsina, other one, why do we have windows and linux code in the same file?
<ralsina> facundobatista: we have a wizard that "suggests" some UDFs for users on first setup
<facundobatista> ralsina, ah, nice
<mandel> ralsina, I though we would always have a file for linux and a diff for windows, even if it is for small things...
<nessita> ralsina: since syncdaemon does not handle special folder localization (at least for now), what is the issue? (besides showing a default list in whatever language the user has)
<mandel> ralsina, you are not allowed to wish me andother migraine!
<nessita> gatox: bzr break <remote url of your branch>
<ralsina> mandel: I'm open to doing that. However, this should be moved into our xdg eventually
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<ralsina> nessita: that I don't know how to get the right folder name
<mandel> ralsina, hm... that module is starting to grow to a ridiculous level, and sso with it... stupid xdg!
<nessita> gatox: for the next time ;-)
<gatox> nessita, yes, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, ask nessita she is the team lead, but I certainly would prefer to have separated files for the code
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok, I will move it into utils
<mandel> ralsina, cool, is mainly so that we keep the same patten everywhere :)
 * mandel walks dog 
<mandel> nessita, ralsina I'll be back in an hour 'caus eI'll have lunch too :)
<mandel> cu in a bit
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<facundobatista> ralsina, when I see utilities like "xdg-user-dirs-update", I think that Unix tradition is lost, I don't know who accepted this kind of tools
<facundobatista> ralsina, no man page, if you do --help it just gives you some params, no explanation
<ralsina> facundobatista: yeah, it sucks
<ralsina> the whole xdg suite is a hack
<nessita> ralsina: were you and mandel talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-tests/+merge/73247 ?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: is the code that does the expand ~/Documents going to change?
<ralsina> nessita: it seems eventually we will have to do a real xdg implementation of that
<ralsina> nessita: so yes, rewritten
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<gatox> (branch)
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, and my branch was fixed (conflicts): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-buttons/+merge/73251
<ralsina> gatox: ok, looking!
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> gotta take thekid to school,be back in 45 or so
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: not sure what this comment means "can't do that because the page is not added yet (this change has been applied in the installer, but it's not possible to do that in sso)" since I see you changed that in the code?
<gatox> nessita, ohh...... i don't know what that code wasn't updated
<nessita> gatox: ENOPARSE :-)
<gatox> nessita, i have that changed in my machine and tells me that i don't have any files modified....... i will push the last version now
<nessita> hum?
<nessita> gatox: wait
<nessita> gatox: I see you changed stuff like the following:
<nessita> from "self.view.ui.set_up_button.style()" to "self.view.set_up_button.style()"
<nessita> gatox: so you could do what I asked in sso?
<gatox> nessita, no.... that code is wrong, that won't work
<gatox> nessita, we discuss this with ralsina yesterday
<nessita> gatox: I read a bit of backlog and I saw that you can't do it before initializePage, right?
<nessita> gatox: can be define the "synonym" in initializePage?
<gatox> nessita, not following the last one...
<nessita> gatox: ok, for the top. In the MP you say "can't do that because the page is not added yet"
<nessita> gatox: well, my question is, can we define the "synonym" once the page is added?
<nessita> the "synonym" would be set_up_button == custom3
<gatox> nessita, i'm doing that in the installer side
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<gatox> that!
<gatox> nessita, yes, i can do that
<nessita> gatox: would that make things clearer?
<gatox> nessita, yes, you won't have to remember what custom3 is....
 * gatox fixing
<nessita> gatox: great!
<gatox> nessita, changes applied in branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/setup-buttons/+merge/73087
<nessita> looking in 5
<ralsina> HEY, I CREATED A UDF!
<ralsina> The bad news are, I had to stop and start the u1cp for it to show
<nessita> ralsina: file me a bug!
<ralsina> nessita: 2 actually: the u1cp doesn't end the process whenthe window closes
<nessita> ralsina: that's... complicated, but yes, bug is needed
<nessita> ralsina: the twisted web client is not ending the connections, I think (same happens on linux)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> ralsina: can you confirm that id you wait enough, the process does end?
<ralsina> nessita: I can't confirm it yet but I will try
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> nessita: the UDF problem is bug #835013
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835013 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Can't create UDFs on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835013
<ralsina> as in, it started that way, and it has a partial fix, needs tihe UI refreshing thing
<nessita> ok, I'll assign it to me
<ralsina> nessita: assigned already
<nessita> gatox: ubuntu_sso/qt/controllers.py:
<nessita>     497:  [W0201, SetUpAccountController.setupUi] Attribute 'set_up_account' defined outside __init__
<nessita> gatox: you need to assign it with None at creation time
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: rebranching
<ralsina> nessita, gatox, mandel, alecu: standup in 9'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mandel> ack
<alecu> hello!
<alecu> me
<gatox> me
<gatox> alecu, hi
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> mandel: me?
<mandel> me
<mandel> sorry :P
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: almost done with delayed hashing branch
<alecu> TODO: finish delayed hashing, research and IRL update events
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT! gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #833921, Bug #836859, Bug #835167
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish Reset Password page.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> nessita, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833921 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "When closing the installer, it hangs (affects: 1) (heat: 30)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833921
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 836859 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "wizard can't be resized (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836859
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835167 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Wizard is not closed on license agreement screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835167
<nessita> DONE: not much, had to attend a family issue
<nessita> TODO: finish bug #834900 (almost done), reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTES: teaching duties at noon today
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834900 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Implement logic behind 'Sign In' Panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834900
<ralsina> DONE: some IRL testing [UDFs work!], bug #834953, bug #832989, bug #831424 (partial), reported a few bugs. TODO: fix another part of 831424 (double clicking on shares), merge my pending branches, release
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834953 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The uninstaller is called with the wrong arguments (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834953
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 832989 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Provide the actual revno of the code that is distributed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832989
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831424 in ubuntuone-control-panel "clicking "Explore" in rows of cloud folders tab does nothing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831424
<ralsina> BLOCKED: not today
<ralsina> mandel?
<mandel> DONE: recovered from migraine. Sorry for the inconvenience. Worked on bug 831634
<mandel> TODO: finish fix for 831634, reviews.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831634 in ubuntuone-client "ActionQueue - Upload Error running the command: Path u'\\\\?\\c:\\users\\rickmc~1\\appdata\\local\\temp\\tmpkxbjks' should be a bytes sequence (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831634
<mandel> I'm last I think
<ralsina> ye syou are
<ralsina> so, comments?
<nessita> no comments
<mandel> me neither
<gatox> ralsina, i wanted to ask you something about the reset password page....
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> alecu: did you get my email about u1-client being broken?
<mandel> nessita, one question, what was the trick ou used to run the tests on a mounted HD from virualbox?
<mandel> nessita, rahter than mounted disk, a shared folder, sorry
<alecu> ralsina, didn't check my mails yet :-)
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<nessita> mandel: set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR=C:\Temp\foo
<nessita> mandel: so, point it to somewhere writable by your user under C:
<gatox> ralsina, i'm seeing that there is some code in the installer that i'll need in sso in order to finish the reset password page... but i think that we should move some functions from the installer to sso in order to avoid to duplicate code...... such as: password_assistance methods, password strings constants, and so....... what do you think? is that the proper solution?
<mandel> nessita, cool, thx!
<ralsina> gatox: yes it is
<gatox> ralsina, ok, on it then!
<alecu> ralsina, weird
<gatox> have to leave now.... i've to go to the AFIP :S.... BRB!
<gatox> i hope
<gatox> ralsina, nessita ^
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> alecu: did you and verterok resolved something about the tarmac failure related to tritcask?
 * mandel wishes apt-get was ported to windows...
<alecu> nessita, no, we didn't reach any conclusion
<nessita> alecu: ah, ralsina mentioned that we may have added a bug inside trunk, so that is not confirmed?
<ralsina> alecu: verterok said revno 1111 is the one that makes thetest fail
<alecu> ralsina, yup. I saw that on the mails
<alecu> ralsina, probably it's a state issue; something changes the order of tests on the new tarmac and that makes this fail
<alecu> ralsina, I need to bring amelia to kinder; I'll be back in 30' and will look at this.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<verterok> alecu: is a state issue, but a different one. the last_generated_id is a class attribute, that lives between threads
<verterok> s/threads/tests/ :p
<verterok> nessita, ralsina: ^
<alecu> verterok, right :-(
<nessita> verterok: seems bad, but I can't see the issue yet (lack of context)
<alecu> nessita, "bzr cdiff -r 1110..1111" in u1-client
<verterok> nessita: only affect tests
<verterok> not the real code, as we only have one instance of Tritcask class
<nessita> I see
<alecu> verterok, do you have a log of the failing tests?
<verterok> alecu: nope
<alecu> verterok, does this happen only to sidnei's tarmac?
<verterok> alecu: only tested it there
<nessita> alecu: is not happening on "my" tarmac
<nessita> alecu: but seems like my computer is faster than average
<alecu> nessita, right. And it's not happening to me either, and I'm on the slowest laptop around
<verterok> alecu: we need to move the last_generated_id into the instance, or reset the value in the setup/teardown of every test
<alecu> verterok, I really need to be out for 30', I'll check it when I return.
<verterok> ok
<ralsina> nessita: 20 minutes doesn't seem to be "enough" time for u1cp to close
<nessita> ralsina: ok, then I take that as a "no"
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: btw: for my next branch I'll need to use the following MIT licensed file in u1-client, so we can have OrderedDict on python 2.6 (as used in previous ubuntus): http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576693/
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I'm thinking of including it in contrib... should I put it somewhere else?
<nessita> alecu: let's talk when you come back
<alecu> sure, I just wanted to spark the discussion :-)
<alecu> bye, all
<nessita> I'm not sure we can put MIT license anywhere :-.
<ralsina> nessita, is the login screen UI in u1cp still a work in progress?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, almost finished (reviews are getting in the way :-)). Shall I prioritize the branch instead of reviews?
<ralsina> nessita: because it's showing up (disabled) for a while if sso is not started, and then you get this beauty: http://screencast.com/t/bp9YV6pD
<ralsina> nessita: I say, let's clean our review queues this morning and code the rest of theday
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<nessita> ralsina: please file me a bug for that screen
<ralsina> nessita: but if you have too many, I can take a few
<nessita> ralsina: not too many, just not so trivial :-)
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, I'm trying to debug ricks bug but I'm finding it hard since the os_helper assertions do no provide which methods raised them, do you mind if I propose a branch in which at least the name of the function that raised the os_helper assertion is given?
<nessita> mandel: well, I don't mind, but the method raising the exception is in the trace, isn't it?
<testi_> Can I buy music using my phone? I never think of buying music when I'm at home.
<mandel> nessita, the parent method is, yet http://paste.ubuntu.com/677980/ is not very useful, http://paste.ubuntu.com/677980/
<mandel> nessita, something like Path u'\\\\?\\c:\\users\\rickmc~1\\appdata\\local\\temp\\tmpkxbjks' should be a bytes sequence qhen passed to rename
<mandel> for example wold be nicer
<nessita> mandel: ok, sounds good. How are you planning on getting the caller?
<nessita> testi_: I'm not sure, let me confirm
<nessita> testi_: what phone is it?
<mandel> nessita, the decorator gets the function and then we use function.__name__, or am I missing something?
<nessita> ralsina: is https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-tests/+merge/73247 ready for review?
<nessita> mandel: you're right!
<nessita> mandel: I was thinking something else
<nessita> mandel: yes, sounds even better
<ralsina> nessita: I am not sure what to do about default_folders
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll do that, propose for branch and will do an IRL, the code that fails has no tests... is kind of hard to know where that unicode is comming from
<ralsina> nessita: that code is not really correct for linux, but the fix is big and belongs in xdg
<nessita> ralsina: right. What about moving the special folder digger to utils and add a fixed result for linux?
<nessita> ralsina: so, from the Qt side we use a unified function from utils, and we later implement the linux side (but we have something working for now)
<ralsina> nessita: agreed
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, gatox shall we wait for alecu for the mumble call?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<nessita> mandel: I guess so, besides bosses are in the management call, I think
<mandel> ok
<mandel> nessita, ralsina please ping me wheneve you want :)
<nessita> ralsina: can I set a custom property for a widget using designer?
<mandel> I cannot have mumble running, my system hates it
<ralsina> nessita: I think so, but I haven't tried :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I just found it! thanks
<ralsina> no problem
<alecu> hello!
<facundobatista>   File "/home/facundo/canonical/u1-client/trunk/tests/platform/test_credentials.py", line 247, in assert_method_called
<facundobatista>     self.assertIsNotNone(reply_handler, 'Must provide a reply_handler')
<facundobatista> exceptions.AttributeError: 'ArgsTestCase' object has no attribute 'assertIsNotNone'
<nessita> facundobatista: booo where are you using python2.6?
<facundobatista> nessita, desktop
<nessita> facundobatista: let me propose a fix for that (but we assume dev envs are running python2.7)
<facundobatista> nessita, bad assumption :)
<facundobatista> nessita, tell me about the fix, I'll include it
<nessita> facundobatista: no, is a known assumption :-)
<facundobatista> nessita, I'm starting to work in the fix for tritcask
<facundobatista> nessita, is a known bad assumption :)
<nessita> facundobatista: self.assertIsNotNone(reply_handler, 'Must provide a reply_handler') -> self.assertTrue(reply_handler is not None, 'Must provide a reply_handler')
<facundobatista> nessita, ok
<testi_> nessita: an android phone
<nessita> testi_: let me check
<nessita> beuno: can android phone users buy music from their phone?
<Chipaca> nessita: yes, they can. Not from our store, though.
<nessita> Chipaca: ack, thanks
<nessita> testi_: you can't buy music using our store from your phone :-/
<testi_> nessita: hmm but I can buy music? Which provider?
<nessita> testi_: no idea
<testi_> Chipaca?
<Chipaca> testi_: "AmazonMP3"
<ralsina> nessita: pushed fix-tests with default_folders moved into utils
<nessita> ralsina: ok, looking in 10
<testi_> Chipaca: thanks, I'll check
<ralsina> gatox: are you around?
<gatox> ralsina, i'm back!!!!!!
<gatox> i hate to do errands :@
<ralsina> ok, then, gatox, nessita, mandel, alecu mumble in 10'?
<gatox> ralsina, did i miss mumble?
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<nessita> sure
<nessita> ralsina: Chipaca too?
<ralsina> Chipaca is welcome of curse
<ralsina> of cOurse
<mandel> ok
<nessita> por curso!
<nessita> ralsina: what's the QTonic way of making the hit of <enter> in a lineedit to activate the default button? conneting returnPressed?
<Chipaca> nessita: *de* curso, clearly
<ralsina> or editingFinished
<alecu> facundobatista, "<facundobatista> nessita, I'm starting to work in the fix for tritcask" -> what is the fix for tritcask?
<ralsina> of curses?
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> lol
<nessita> ralsina: we're in mumble, you coming?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, sorry
<ralsina> gatox: asignado
<gatox> ralsina, okkkkkk
<facundobatista> minifig, the fix in the tests
<facundobatista> nessita, is control panel broken? https://pastebin.canonical.com/51936/
<nessita> facundobatista: looking
<nessita> facundobatista: you in maverick using nightlies?
<facundobatista> nessita, yeap
<nessita> facundobatista: we've been this road last week :-)
<facundobatista> nessita, ENOPARSE
<nessita> facundobatista: you asked me the same last week, we reviewed the build log, we saw a nasty error in the tests
<facundobatista> nessita, ah...
<facundobatista> nessita, what about ubuntuone-login? https://pastebin.canonical.com/51938/
<nessita> facundobatista: must be the same issue, can you please check the credentials log?
<facundobatista> nessita, all I get is
<facundobatista> 2011-08-30 12:30:57,758 - ubuntuone.credentials - INFO - Starting Ubuntu One login manager for bus u'com.ubuntuone.Credentials'.
<facundobatista> nessita, mmm... in other terminal it worked, how strange
<nessita> ...
<nessita> gatox: I reviewed your last branch, has some things to fix
<nessita> ralsina: looking at yours now
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'm fixing that
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, nessita, gatox please can I hae a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-method-name/+merge/73400
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<nessita> mandel: 450 lines to add method names?
<nessita> mandel: also, can you please restore all the removed lines before the docstring ends?
<nessita> mandel: ideally restore all the removed blank lines, so the diff does not grow unnecessarily
<nessita> ralsina: hum, your branch depends on gatox, maybe?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm getting     from ubuntu_sso.qt.controllers import (
<nessita> ImportError: cannot import name TosController
<ralsina> nessita: you get that in mine?
<gatox> nessita, yes, i said that my sso and installer branches were related.
<nessita> ralsina: yeap, cuz gatox's sso landed
<nessita> (but the installer one did not yet)
<gatox> nessita, i'm updating the changes in the installer so you can re-review it
<ralsina> nessita: ok, then it has to wait fo rhis
<gatox> nessita, branch ready for re-review and i answer your comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-buttons/+merge/73251
<nessita> gatox: if you need a subset of test with a common setup, then you should make a new testcase
<nessita> gatox: instead of duplicating in each one the patching
<gatox> nessita, ok...... i'll create another testCase right now
<mandel> nessita, sure, np
<nessita> mandel: I added a couple of needs fixing, you may wanna check with meld the changes you're proposing
<nessita> mandel: seems like your editor has a weird setup regarding spaces
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: rebraching
<mandel> nessita, i changed editor to try a new one, that is probably the issue
<nessita> gatox: you left a couple of lines commented out
<nessita> #        self.terms_checkbox.setText(
<nessita> #            TERMS.format(TERMS_LINK, PRIVACY_POLICY_LINK))
<nessita> I think you want to remove those?
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: I gotta run, so I will be reviewing this when I get back (6pm ART)
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> gatox: the rest looks good! (please note there is another line commented out, which is a comment itself
<nessita> ralsina: while IRL tetsing the signin in controlpanel, I realized we were logging sensible data in u1client, so I'm proposing https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/careful-logging/+merge/73407
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense to me
<ralsina> nessita: I'll do a proper review later, and merge it if all tests pass
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<gatox> nessita, yes
 * gatox fixing
<ralsina> lunch! me too
<nessita> ok, teaching duties!
<nessita> see ya later
 * nessita will be back
<mandel> nessita, ralsina_lunch, alecu gatox_lunch, I have an appointement at the bank, I'll be back later
<gatox_lunch> mandel, ack
<tera___> ubuntuone seems to be creating tons of files under /tmp
<tera___> Why is this happening?
<facundobatista> tera___, it's the file compressed for Upload
<tera___> Ahh
<facundobatista> tera___, it should be cleaned after the Upload was finished
<tera___> Thanks
<facundobatista> nessita, verterok, https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-trunk/+merge/73417
<duanedesign> mandel: The Windows client can you select folders to sync? If so is that limited to a specific folder (like the Home folder on Ubuntu)?
<ralsina_lunch> duanedesign: you mean the one we are doing now? Same limitation as in linux: has to be inside the user's home folder
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: either of you still has on his plate the "watches are added to parents of UDFs"?
<ralsina> because it just happened to me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/678190/
 * gatox cries... refactor makes test fail really bad.... :P
<ralsina> gatox: the good part is usually those are easy to fix
<gatox> ralsina, yep...... but things seems to be getting better! so its good!
<duanedesign> thank you ralsina
<alecu> ralsina, do we have a bug for "watches on parents"?
<alecu> ralsina, I remember the issue
<ralsina> alecu: I don't think we do
<ralsina> alecu: and it is a critical bug since it means an endless stream of events for syncdaemon, including duplicates for all events in ~/Ubuntu One
<alecu> ralsina, oooooh. And Ouch!
<alecu> ralsina, I'll add a bug and take a look
<ralsina> cool
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, so, the UDF parents are getting a watch?
<ralsina> mandel: yep
<mandel> ralsina, if there is a bug report, gie it to me :)
<mandel> I'm do the rmacbride now, or at least will try to reproduce it...
<ralsina> mandel: a quick look at the code makes it look intentional (I remember it's intentional for linux)
<ralsina> alecu was going to file it, don't know if he did it
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll clean the screw up of spaces that my editor did in the branch I proposed and will get into that :P
<ralsina> mandel: cool. isn't it way past your EOD though?
<mandel> ralsina, that is what she said :)
<mandel> ralsina, is either this or attempting to start the port to mac os x, your choice :)
<alecu> mandel, I'll create the bug; should I assign it to you?
<ralsina> this ;-)
<mandel> thought so :)
<ralsina> as a side note, this extra watch also explains the endless stream of exceptions on u1cp because of the missing remote_queue_added since the logs itself trigger them ;-D
<mandel> ralsina, hm, adding those watches make no sense, so it logical for it to brake
<ralsina> mandel: it makes sense on Linux to watch for UDF deletion, IIRC
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, hours on the other hand will stop the user form renaming them, which is great :)
<mandel> ralsina, we will have a similar issue on mac os x :P
<ralsina> mandel: osx is still scifi to me
<ralsina> mandel: until saturday at east
<mandel> ralsina, well, but I use it hehe so I have to face it everyday :)
<mandel> I want my u1 files alwwas there!
<mandel> nessita, ping
<ralsina> mandel: nessita is teaching
<mandel> ralsina, Ill restrain by joke because she is in the team...
<ralsina> and I am going to have to stop for a few hours, will work more later, so email me if anyone needs something
<mandel> but it would have been a great one :)
<Doughy> I keep getting a 403 Forbidden error when I try to make a file public in UbuntuOne.
<duanedesign> hello Doughy
<Doughy> hi
<duanedesign> Doughy: did you email u1 support about this?
<Doughy> No
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Doughy: just wondering if you were the same person or another user with the same proble,
<duanedesign> problem*
<duanedesign> Doughy: let me see what i can figure out
<Doughy> OK
<Doughy> thanks
<duanedesign> Doughy: i was able to confirm the error
<duanedesign> Doughy: we are implementing longer URLS for public files
<Doughy> yeah, got that
<Doughy> my URL is long
<Doughy> is the server down or something?
<duanedesign> Doughy: it is a new feature they just turned on today
<duanedesign> Doughy: i have pinged the developer working on that and they are working to fix it
<duanedesign> Doughy: thatnk you for pointing this out to us
<Doughy> OK
<Doughy> No prob
<Doughy> I'll stay online to test
<snap-l> I'm starting to get a complex. Did U1 go down again?
<duanedesign> snap-l: are you having trouble connecting your desktop client?
<snap-l> It's a desktop client, yes.
<snap-l> Running on a laptop, trying to copy down files via wireless.
<nhaines> Longer short URLs for public files?  aww.
<duanedesign> snap-l: i am not seeing anything at the moment...
<duanedesign> nhaines: they are working on that
<duanedesign> nhaines: it is a much requested feature
<nhaines> duanedesign: longer URLs?  :)  Hopefully they have more information in them then.
<duanedesign> nhaines: apparently people did not like the fact that the urls were so short
<nhaines> duanedesign: well, there's no accounting for taste.  :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu One is having some trouble downloading some photos uploaded from my phone to my laptop computer.
<duanedesign> nhaines: people were concerned with how easy it was to guess urls
<snap-l> duanedesign: I'm getting aborted transfers, which start transferring all of the files from the beginning (no resume)
<nhaines> snap-l: I'm getting that too.
<duanedesign> nhaines: snap-l ok i will whip, i mean ping, the engineers
<snap-l> Thank you kindly.
<nhaines> duanedesign: thanks.  :)  Let me know if you need log files.
<karni> duanedesign: you will whip the enginners, nice! really nice of you!
<karni> We're not that bad, you know? ;)
 * nessita is back
 * nessita is back
<nessita> mandel: you were looking for me?
<nessita> ralsina: simple needs fixing added to fix-tests
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> nessita: pushed the fixes for fix-tests if you still around
<nessita> ralsina: I'm just leaving to do some cooking, will review later if I can, otherwise tomorrow at "primera hora"
 * nessita -> eod for now
#ubuntuone 2011-08-31
<mandel> hello everyone!
<mandel> oh, man I hate updating OSes...
 * mandel out for 15 min errands
<JamesTait> Goooood mooorning all. ;-)
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> hello mandel
<mandel> ralsina, I'm of to do some errands in the bank :(
<mandel> ralsina, I should be back in 20 mins or so
<ralsina> go err
<ralsina> before you do, any prgress on the watches?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, should have an MP after mumble or so
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<gatox> mandel, are you still needing a review? sorry to forget about that
<mandel> gatox, I have not pushed the fixes that nessita asked for, I'll ping you when done
<mandel> I was hacing fun with something else...
<gatox> mandel, ok!
<gatox> :P
<facundobatista> Holaaaaaa
 * mandel walking the beast
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> @ping
<nessita> bug #123456
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: hi there!
<ralsina> god morning nessita
<nessita>  have the link handy to the bug report about the double to_errdict?
<nessita> I have to change work locations and I'm with my laptop
<nessita> so I lost the "tab" :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I can probably find it :-)
<nessita> I can't find it under ussoc, which is weird, I think you filed it there?
<ralsina> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/812468
<gatox> nessita, when you have a second please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license/+merge/73292
<nessita> gatox: sure!
<ralsina> nessita: no idea why I filed it under installer
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, hello, you were after me, right?
<nessita> mandel: I was pinging you a little while ago
<nessita> mandel: yeah, I don't see the MP fixed, is LP correct?
<mandel> nessita, lp is correct that is no the laste version, let me push it
<mandel> I was looking at other things and forgot
<nessita> ok
<nessita> ralsina: how can I reproduce the bug? I mean, is the description of the bug the same thing you tried to have the second trace?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, the same thing, using ffff@ as email address and everything
<mandel> nessita, lp finished parsing th enew version, feel free to take a look
<nessita> gatox: comment added
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> good morning all!
<gatox> me
<nessita> hi alecu
<ralsina> me
<nessita> ralsina: standup?
<nessita> eso!
<nessita> DONE: reviews, almost done bug #834900, daily meeting
<nessita> TODO: more reviews, finish bug #834900
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Fixed new line errors in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-method-name/+merge/73400. Worked on the ancestors watches issue but I dont thing there is a bug for that, is there?
<mandel> TODO: Finish fixing a number of tests related to the addition of the UDF ancestors in watches.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next: gatox!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reset Password Page and Refactoring of password operations between Installer and SSO complete.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Bunch of UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: release, installer test suite runs on linux, a few fixes, reviews, talked with lisette, fixed parrino's handoff bug in theinstaller. TODO: think about/implement systray icon, fix stderr BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> I forgot: worked on adding syncdaemon to autostart
<ralsina> And I am kinda BLOCKED in that I have my kid at home today, we'll see how that turns out
<nessita> alecu: go?
<alecu> me
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: tested IRL the delayed hashing branch and worked on broken tests in it
<alecu> TODO: review and check events workflow in windows
<alecu> BLOCKED: got a sick kid today at home, may be unresponsive at times
<alecu> mandel, pong?
<alecu> ralsina, I've got a few ideas on the systray icon as well, please let me know when you start working about it.
<nessita> mandel: the dot should not be added in add_method_name but in the strings itself. The code style recommends adding an ending dot to every comment/message/log message, so usually a dev will write that in the same string, and we'll end up with 2 dots
<ralsina> alecu: sure!
<ralsina> alecu: we can stay talking after the mumble
<ralsina> alecu: but just FYI I am aiming at _minimal_ ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, mostly on how we should adapt the notifications/messaging menu code to work with a systray icon.
<alecu> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> alecu: cool, was not intending to implement that now, but it's good to not do something that makes it impossible later :-)
<nessita> mandel: comment added to the MP
<mandel> nessita, I guess I can add and extra sentence rather than appending the calling method to it for future changes...
<mandel> alecu, did you file a bug for the accentors issue?
<gatox> ralsina, nessita another review please (Both branches are related): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-password-page/+merge/73522  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/reset-password-page/+merge/73523
<alecu> mandel, don't know what an "accentor" is, but I will fill it right now.
<ralsina> accentors? Are those the bad guys in the new Harry Potter? ;-)
<mandel> alecu, hahaa
<mandel> alecu, adding a watcher to the parent :P
<ralsina> gatox: on it in about 10'
<nessita> mandel: you can strip the '.' if it's present and append the method name
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: when you have a minute, I would like to ask you about the errdict bug
<ralsina> nessita: is now ok?
<nessita> sure!
<ralsina> mumble or here?
<nessita> ralsina: here, typing now
<nessita> so, if I recall the IRC backlog from Monday correctly (I read it while I was very sleepy), I think you mentioned this bug was related to the changes I made for login-email-password-for-everyone. I'm looking at the trace, and I'm not sure I can make that connection, maybe you saw something I'm missing?
<mandel> nessita, uh? well I can do that too, a little ugly though. I prefer: Path should be unicode. Callign method 'blah'
<mandel> nessita, with a . at the end ;)
<nessita> mandel: sounds good
<ralsina> nessita: uness I misunderstood bzr blame, I think you added the except_to_errdict to the lambda in that branch
<nessita> ralsina: checking
 * mandel super quick lunch
<nessita> ralsina: that's what bzr blame says, yes, though that was revno 764 (we're now in 771), I'm trying to find what branch was it
<nessita> ralsina: right, I just fixed the indentation:
<nessita> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/revision/766#ubuntu_sso/main/windows.py
<nessita> ralsina: that code is in place since revno 675, added by mandel
<ralsina> Then it's probably something I added when doing the login_with_user_email
<ralsina> oh, right, it's mandel's fault! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I can debug, no problem
<nessita> ralsina: actually I like to do it, so I can clean up this a bit
<ralsina> nessita: cool, it's kinda icky
<nessita> ralsina: but I would like to queue this up after I finish the controlpanel UI bugs? otherwise I may not hold my estimate for this Friday :-/
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> I will assign the bug to me
<nessita> ralsina: when you have a new "free" slot I would like help debugging why a button does not get visually enabled when called setEnabled(True) (it can be clicked though)
<ralsina> nessita: if you can click it, it's enabled
<nessita> ralsina: but is "visually" disabled
<ralsina> nessita: it's a styling issue, you will have mre luck with gatox
<nessita> is greyed out
<nessita> ralsina: the button is orange until I call setEnabled(False)
<ralsina> nessita: if you click it, it gets orange?
<nessita> then, is greyed out. When later I call setEnabled(True), it can be clicked but never turns orange again
<nessita> I can ask gatox to help me :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, he had the same problem while at the sprint
<nessita> gatox: you remember how you solved it?
 * gatox reading...
<gatox> nessita, yes... where are you having that problem?
<gatox> nessita, you have to refresh the style with unpolish and polish
<nessita> gatox: in the controlpanel
<nessita> isn't there any other "cleaner" solution?
<gatox> nessita, nop...... that is the cleaner solution... the qt doc say it :P
<gatox> the other solution is slower
<nessita> gatox: have a link handy please?
<gatox> nessita, to the doc?
<nessita> yes
<gatox> nessita, let me look for it... i usually ready it locally in the qt assistant...... wait.....
<nessita> that certainly work, but I don't like it (can live with it though)
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca, alecu, mandel, gatox: I'm using my laptop today, that has a for-ever-broken mumble, so I apologize and I would ask that we use skype for today, please
<ralsina> nessita: no problem
<Chipaca> skype? are we pro-microsoft now?
 * Chipaca trolls, randomly
<gatox> nessita, i can find it in the doc...... but i'm sure i read it.... basically it says that you can reapply the style using setStyleSheet(styleSheet()) but this is slower because force several widgets to reapply the style... and the proper solution would be to call unpolish and polish for the widget that we want to reapply the style
<nessita> gatox: ok, I'll google if I need more info, thanks! it worked, you know :-)
<gatox> nessita, so the widget only will use the styles that are assigned to that kind of widget
<nessita> right
<gatox> nessita, ah wait... you wanted a link of how implemented or about what i was talking about (performance stuff)??
<gatox> i was looking for the second one
<nessita> gatox: the second one, yes
<gatox> ahhhhh....... well.... that one i couldn't find it
<nessita> is ok
<mandel> nessita, ok, sle tme start skype
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina, gatox have you guys started the cLL
<nessita> not yet
<mandel> ah.. ok
<nessita> Chipaca: if you can attend to the meeting, can you start the call, please?
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, gatox: skype?
<ralsina> nessita: starting it
<gatox> nessita, ack
<alecu> facundobatista, hope you don't mind that I've added you as reviewer for https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/hash-bash-dash-rash/+merge/73540
<facundobatista> alecu, ok
<nessita> alecu, Chipaca, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~damiano-albani/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-support/+merge/71170
<alecu> looking
<gatox> nessita, this branch is ready for re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license/+merge/73292
<nessita> gatox: ack
<facundobatista> alecu, ping
<alecu> facundobatista, pong
<ralsina> Ok, off to lunch
<facundobatista> alecu, if _Hasher is in the middle of a time.sleep(), and I do cancel_if_running() on it, what will happen?
<facundobatista> ah, you don't have the mutex there
<alecu> facundobatista, the thread will wait for the sleep to end, then it will process the cancel as usual
<alecu> facundobatista, and then pick the next item from the queue
<alecu> facundobatista, by definition, the next item should be hashed *later* than the one waiting.
<facundobatista>         no_timestamp = None
<facundobatista>         item = (self.end_mark, no_timestamp)
<facundobatista> alecu, ^, create a local variable just for readability? isn't better a comment?
<alecu> facundobatista, yes: I always prefer readability in the code than in comments. Comments tend to get out of date easily; code stops working instead :-)
<facundobatista> alecu, how you test that?
<alecu> facundobatista, which assertion?
<facundobatista> alecu, don't know, it's "useless" production code
<alecu> facundobatista, most of the tests on the hash queue code is high level: it tests the integration of all the bits from outside the hash thread.
<alecu> facundobatista, so it's not so easy to test just that bit of code.
<alecu> facundobatista, perhaps I should make "no_timestamp" a constant?
<alecu> facundobatista, also: what's your concern with "no_timestamp" being a local? cpu usage? memory consumption?
<facundobatista> alecu, conceptual uglyness, but we agreee that we don't agree there
<alecu> facundobatista, would making it a module level constant look better to you? I think it does to me.
<facundobatista> alecu, as you wish
<snap-l> Any reason why if I copy over an updated version of a file, I no longer can use the link that I previously published?
<nessita> ralsina_lunch, gatox: what should I tweak in order to set the focus in a lineedit in a screen? can I configure that in designer?
<nosedrum> hi all
<nosedrum> hi have a question
<nosedrum> i can't restore my firefox bookmarks, how can i do ?
<nessita> snap-l: what kind of file is it?
<nosedrum> ubuntu one says "all files synchronized"
<nosedrum> but no bookmarks in firefox
<nosedrum> ...
<nessita> nosedrum: can you please file  a support request here? https://one.ubuntu.com/suppo
<nessita> sorry, here: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/
<nosedrum> this not ubuntu one chatroom here ?
<nessita> nosedrum: yes, it is
<nessita> rye: you around?
<alecu> facundobatista, I've fixed it by making it a constant, and added a new test for the patched OrderedDict.
<alecu> facundobatista, I'm still not sure what you mean by "Conceptual Uglyness"... perhaps you would have liked the end mark to not carry a timestamp, or something like that.
<rye> nosedrum, could you please PM me your e-mail so that I could look up the account?
<nessita> alecu: did we find any package to backport ordereddict?
<gatox> nessita, set the focus??
<alecu> nessita, I ended up fixing the one that comes with twisted, so it works a bit more similar to the one in 2.7
<gatox> nessita, setFocus() is not what you need?
<nessita> gatox: can I do that from designer?
<facundobatista> alecu, no, I understand the needing of key/value in the new structure
<nessita> gatox: I prefer not doing it programatically if possible
<gatox> nessita, i'm not sure... but probably not from the designer, because you are grouping together several widgets...
<gatox> nessita, so there isn't a rule of which one is going to gain focus over other widgets
<nessita> gatox: that sucks! ;-)
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina_lunch: perhaps one of you guys wants to review my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/hash-bash-dash-rash/+merge/73540
<snap-l> nessita: It was a PDF file that I copied over the previous file.
<nessita> facundobatista: can you please refresh my memory re: public files links? I think we keep the same link for the same node, right?
<facundobatista> nessita, AFAIR, the public link points to the node_id, but I'm not 100% sure
<ralsina_lunch> alecu: queued
<nessita> facundobatista: so in which case will the node_id change? remove and re-add?
<alecu> ralsina_lunch, buen provecho!
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, and that happens for some editors
 * alecu will be afk cooking for amelia
<nessita> snap-l: how did you update the pdf file?
<snap-l> I copied over another file on top of it
<nessita> facundobatista: shouldn't that preserve node_ids? ^
<facundobatista> snap-l, how did you copy it?
<gatox> lunch
<snap-l> facundobatista: Via nautilus
<facundobatista> nessita, this is what nautilus does for a "copy t.txt over other t.txt in /tmp/foo": https://pastebin.canonical.com/52054/
<facundobatista> nessita, as you can see, it's a new file the resulting one, that explains the behaviour snap-l sees
<nessita> right
<nessita> snap-l: so, nautilus copied the file using a temp file in between, which generates file system events that makes syncdaemon upload the file as a new file
<snap-l> facundobatista: And that's not the behavior I would expect.
<nessita> ralsina_lunch: seems like your branch from yesterday (I finished the review late last night) is not landing
<nessita> ralsina_lunch: did you check with sidnei if that tarmac is landing windows-installer branches?
<ralsina_lunch> nessita: haven't. Let's ask!
<ralsina> nessita: it isn't but he will add it
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> gatox_lunch: did you mention that close-on-license was ready for re-review?
<gatox_lunch> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox_lunch: I don't see any new change to it. Not in LP nor branching.
<nessita> mandel: same on your u1client branch ^
<nessita> @ping
<gatox> nessita, mmmmmm let me check
<gatox> nessita, now is ready...... the server send me an error before
<gatox> nessita, about my other 2 branches....... they should be merged together because they are related
<mandel> nessita, really?
<mandel> butI'm sure I pushe the changes, let mecheck
<nessita> mandel: maybe I mis-checked? let me know
<nessita> gatox: ok
<mandel> nessita,  I need to go for a little, 'Ill be back to check what is wrong
<nessita> mandel: ok
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on the 1st branch
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<nessita> gatox: how shall I call setFocus? I'm trying
<gatox> nessita, object.setFocus()
<nessita> +        self.ui.email_entry.setFocus(QtCore.Qt.OtherFocusReason)
<nessita> but it has no effect
<gatox> nessita, there is no need to pass a parameter
<gatox> send*
<gatox> nessita, just:
<nessita> gatox: with no parameters it does not work either
<gatox>  self.ui.email_entry.setFocus()
<nessita> right, already tried that, but the focus is not in that entry
<gatox> nessita, where are you setting that code?? is the widget visible at that moment?
<nessita> gatox: not necesarily
<nessita> gatox: I'm now calling it in showEvent, and the focus is not set... any ideas?
<gatox> nessita, i think that might be the problem...... you should set the focus to a visible widget
<nessita> gatox: I'm now calling it in showEvent, and the focus is not set... any ideas? :-)
<ralsina> yes, you can't setFocus on invisible widgets
<ralsina> on showEvent, it's not "shown" yet
<nessita> ralsina: I'm calling setFocus in showEvent...
<ralsina> it will be shown after you accept the event
<gatox> nessita, are you calling it after forwarding the show event to the parent?
<nessita> gatox: no
<gatox> nessita, so it is still invisible
<gatox> nessita, you should do something like:
<gatox> def showEvent(self, event):
<gatox>     super(MyClass, self).showEvent(event)
<gatox>     widget.setFocus()
<nessita> gatox: I have that exactly, and the focus is not there...
<ralsina> or Qtimer.singleShot(0, widget.setFocus)
<gatox> ralsina, wowwwwww...... that is nassty! :P
<nessita> I prefer the widget not have focus before doing that! ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: yes, but if that works, then we know it'sa timing problem :-)
<gatox> nessita, do you have that code you are testing in any branch where i can take a look?
<nessita> gatox: yes, cleaning it up before piushing
<gatox> ralsina, i should leave right now if it is possible, i've to run to the university (just for today at this time)... i'll be submitting my changes at night if that is ok.....
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, thanks! i'll send you an email tonight
<gatox> nessita, send me a link to your branch..... i'll take a look at it as soon as i can
<gatox> bye all
<nessita> gatox: bye, thanks
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on bash-mash-rash-flash
<alecu> ralsina, naish, thanksh!
<ralsina> yoush welcomesh
 * nessita -> quick lunch
<ralsina> ok, the kid situation is getting complicated
<ralsina> I am going to take a break, and will work intermittently the rest of the day, but until late
<ralsina> I will probably get more done later when he's tired. I hope :-(
<ralsina> I will still be around, so talk to me or ask for reviews, or whatever, I will get it
<nessita> ralsina: if you can, whenever you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disconnect-logic/+merge/73555
<ralsina>  nessita: sure!
<alecu> nessita, I've added needs fixing plus comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~damiano-albani/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-support/+merge/71170
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, the code in that branch considers a few simple cases of proxy support; but it looks like it will fail with other simple cases, and it ignores the complex cases.
<alecu> nessita, I've only commented on the failing cases; I won't comment on the complex ones because we won't be able to tackle them while using stdlib
<nessita> alecu: right, my big concern is if this code will be an issue when we try to deal with the complex ones
<alecu> nessita, I think that if we fix the other simple cases we can land this branch.
<alecu> nessita, for the complex ones we should switch to libsoup.
<nessita> which is not cross platform, afaik
<alecu> nessita, probably :-(
<nessita> ok, let's see what this contributor responds
<alecu> nessita, perhaps we should try whatever qt provides that's similar to libsoup.
<nessita> alecu: perhaps, yes
<alecu> nessita, but anyway, till we get to that point, we can support this solution that will help a significant percentage of proxy users.
<nessita> sounds good
<alecu> nessita, my only concern is that sso will probably work, but we are not sure if syncdaemon will.
<alecu> and that sounds even worse to me.
<nessita> alecu: well, this code will only affect sso for now...
<alecu> nessita, yup. But consider a user that uses u1 behind a proxy on a given computer for the first time. He is able to login or register, but then SD won't sync.
<alecu> nessita, that's a lousy experience.
<nessita> alecu: indeed, but since SSO is an "independent" project from u1client I think it makes some sense (for example, software center will be able to function for rating/reviews behind a proxy)
<alecu> right
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on disconnect-logic based on tests + IRL testing but only a quick read of the code
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> ok, I'm leaving to uni
 * nessita waves
<nessita> see ya later crowd
<Alukardd> hi all
<Alukardd> as I can see, symlink doesn't supported yet?..
<karni> Alukardd: yes, not supported yet
<Alukardd> that's a pity
<Alukardd> karni: and there is no way to sync with u1 files from partion other than home folder?!
<karni> hmm, rye / duanedesign ↑ ?
<karni> Alukardd: From what I know, only folders from your users home directory.
<Alukardd> karni: heh :-( Thanks...
<rye> Alukardd, no, at the moment only folder within /home/ are supported
<afeijo> hi guys
<afeijo> just curious, what is that small gray horizontal bar in the middle of the U1 icon at the vertical menu in unity?
<ralsina> afeijo: that is a progress indicator
<ralsina> afeijo: shows how far along your sync is
<afeijo> ralsina, the whole day?
<afeijo> it is totally synced
<afeijo> should'nt show it then
<ralsina> afeijo: ok, that is probably a bug
<ralsina> thisfred: are you around?
<afeijo> I thought it would be
<thisfred> ralsina: I am
<ralsina> thisfred: if yes, afeijo's problem is a known one, right?
 * thisfred reads backlog
<thisfred> ralsina: not really known to me, no :(
<thisfred> That's not to say it's not filed as a bug already
<thisfred> But I have not been looking at the client at all
<afeijo> if I may ask, when the windows client will be released? any date yet?
<ralsina> thisfred: I think I remember a bug where after you start u1cp, then you close it, the bar got stuck because the connection to unity was lost... it's foggy
<ralsina> afeijo: soonish
<afeijo> hehe
<afeijo> new accts get 2gb or 5gb?
<thisfred> ralsina: ah, yes, I remember something like that (different symptom though, but may have the same cause: clicking the unity launcher kills the progress bar)
<afeijo> thisfred, I confirm that, the bar is gone
<ralsina> afeijo: 5
<afeijo> ralsina, I had 2 gb, about 1 month ago, it up to 5
<thisfred> yeah, but then it will never come back. That *is* a known bug. I'm not really sure a stuck progress bar is related
<afeijo> thisfred, I will watch it after my next reboot, thanks
 * nessita is back to catch up with news
#ubuntuone 2011-09-01
<mandel> morning all!
<nhaines> mandel: morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning!
<mandel> nhaines, morning :)
<gatox> hi everyone
<mandel> gatox, buenas1
<gatox> mandel, como va eso? :P
<mandel> gatox, bien? no se que me pasa en la cabeza ultimamente...
<mandel> debe de ser la temeratura
<gatox> mandel, esta haciendo calor?
<mandel> gatox, can you take a look at the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-method-name/+merge/73400
<gatox> mandel, yep, on it
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<gatox> mandel, i've left you a comment with a Need Information
<mandel> gatox, how do you fill doing a review on a fs related branch? is a really easy one?
<mandel> gatox, ok, looking
<gatox> mandel, shoot! :P
<gatox> mandel, the last comment i think that maybe i'm wrong... so is just a need information :P
<gatox> mandel, i saw the asserts, but i don't know how that is being made in ubuntuone-client
<mandel> gatox, they are being called by the decorator, look at line 96 of the diff :)
<gatox> mandel, okkk.... just wanted to know :P
<mandel> gatox, I think yours make some sense? I have no problems to add it like that, let me update it :)
<gatox> mandel, what about the other comment?? it makes sense?
<mandel> gatox, tests? well that is hard.. the assert is tested but I'm not testing that the message of the assert is the one with the method...
<gatox> mandel, is it possible to test that? (just asking... i don't want nessita to hit me later :P)
<mandel> gatox, yes.. I suppose I can get the AssertError exception and test that the method name is indeed in the message? sigh I'll do it...
<mandel> puto
<mandel> gatox, as a punishment, take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/donot-add-watches-parents/+merge/73648
<mandel> :P
<gatox> mandel, jejeje sorry... i'm afraid for my life :P
 * gatox looking....
<mandel> gatox, that one those have tests :)
<gatox> mandel, yes, i'm running the test on ubuntuone-client... a +1 is coming! jeje
<mandel> gatox, the idea of the branch is very simple (I initially I had a harder implementation) and I blame the headaches for that hehe
<gatox> jje
<gatox> mandel, i used to have migraines.... but nothing like yours
<mandel> gatox, miines are due to a bad circulation system.. I blame my parents ;)
<gatox> mandel, +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/donot-add-watches-parents/+merge/73648
<mandel> gatox, superb! thx!
<gatox> mandel, let me know when i can re-review the other one
<mandel> gatox, I'm done adding the tests :)
<mandel> gatox, superb!
<gatox> :D
<mandel> gatox, are you being this nice because I'm going to get your mibile phone?
<mandel> hehe
<gatox> mandel, crap........you figure it out!
<gatox> jejejeje
<duanedesign> morning all
<gatox> duanedesign, hi
<gatox> mandel, btw, did you receive the phone yet?? feel free to play with it... you are not going to see many devices with meego :P
 * gatox write without thinking... :P
<gatox> mandel, have you receive the phone?
<mandel> gatox, no, not yet
<mandel> gatox, at least no one has called
<gatox> mandel, it might take a while... i wonder if meego will be cool
<mandel> gatox, I've heard really good things? but who knows...
<gatox> mandel, yep... and intel dismiss the project :S
<mandel> yes? I recall all the drama hehe
<gatox> mandel, yes,  a few weeks ago i had a dinner with some people that work at intel and they told me that...
<facundobatista> Holaaaa
<gatox> facundobatista, buenas
<mandel> facundobatista, morning!
<mandel> facundobatista, can I ask you to look at an MP for ubuntuone-client?
<mandel> facundobatista, it would be this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/donot-add-watches-parents/+merge/73648
<facundobatista> mandel, sure! I'll exchange it with one of my two MP waiting for review...
<mandel> facundobatista, sure :)
<mandel> facundobatista, shoot!
<gatox> mandel, did you update add-method-names branch? so i can take a look at that....
<gatox> mandel, i see it is updated...... reviewing....
<gatox> mandel, +1
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<nessita> good morning!
<facundobatista> nessita, holaaaaa
<gatox> nessita, are you free for a review? (or 3? :P)
<nessita> gatox: I will in 5 minutes! the same 3 from yesterday? :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes! those ones
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<mandel> nessita, two things, the branhc for the names in the sasserts was pushed and gatox did a review. I added some tests from his review can you take a look?
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> nessita, second things, and this is a quick one, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/donot-add-watches-parents/+merge/73648 facundobatista and I were wondering if adding a new module in platform was a good idea
<nessita> mandel: looking
<mandel> nessita, other approaches we though about were simply adding the var in the __init__ of platform (linux/__init__.py and windows/__init__.py) or creating a contants.py with all the diff contants
<mandel> nessita, by the way, that is the simplest implementation I could think of.. I did a diff one yesterday but I looked at it and though it was too complicated for what we needed.
<nessita> mandel, facundobatista: so, I think this issue needs a different solution, not a constant. I think that the filesystem_monitor should be the one avoiding putting watches in the parents of UDFs
<nessita> facundobatista: does fs monitor knows about UDFs?
<mandel> nessita, hm.. but the only one adding the watches is the local_rescan, that means we would have to move that logic out of the local_rescan module...
<nessita> mandel: no, I mean the following:
<mandel> maybe adding it to file_system_monitor but is that wise atm?
<nessita> mandel: local rescan implementation does not change, it calls self._add_watches_to_udf_ancestors(volume) as always
<facundobatista> nessita, yes it does, in linux handles it very different than normal watches, in windows it doesn't
 * nessita looks at some code
<nessita> ok, I remember onw
<nessita> now*
<nessita> mandel: so, I think the windows implementation of filesystem_notifications.py needs to be in charge of putting/not putting the real watch
<mandel> nessita, uh! and how do you want it that to be done, just look at the watch to be added and asserta that is not added in '~' ?
<nessita> facundobatista, mandel: does that make sense to you?
<nessita> mandel: no, that layer knows about udfs
<nessita> mandel: you need to check you're not putting a watch in a udf's parent
<nessita> mandel: you can have a UDF not in home and still you can't put a watch in the parent
<nessita> mandel: can you look at _AncestorsINotifyProcessor, in the linux implementation of filesystem_notifications.py?
<mandel> nessita, that is done in line 282 of local_rescan_path, at that point the eq does not longer know that we are dealing with a path to a parent of a UDF
 * mandel looks
<nessita> mandel: what is local_rescan_path?
<facundobatista> nessita, why you want filesystem_notification to deal with it?
<nessita> facundobatista: because is the one that, I think, needs to ensure a given condition regarding watches
<mandel> nessita, that is the NotifyProcessor, that reacts to the events, but here we want to add them before
<facundobatista> nessita, so, you want it as a safeguard so nobody will add watches to the parents by mistake? that's the added value in your solution?
<nessita> facundobatista: what if later we add another piece of code that adds a watch to a dir? in windows we can't do that blindy, since it can have sever consequences
<mandel> I mean, we do not want to add them, which is before that
<nessita> facundobatista: the added value is like a plus, I think the "barrier" should be in that layer...
<nessita> mandel: right, what I mean is that that module knows about UDFs
<facundobatista> nessita, ok
<nessita> facundobatista: you think that having this in local_rescan is conceptually correct?
<nessita> facundobatista: I was thinking in all the tests in eq_inotify that tests this as well
<nessita> mandel: look at     450     def add_watch(self, dirpath):
<mandel> nessita, facundobatista  we can tell the FileSystemMonitor.add_watch to not add a watch to ~
<mandel> nessita, which file?
<nessita> mandel: the issue is not only with '~'
<nessita> mandel: the same one
<nessita> (the same file as before)
<nessita> mandel: suppose we're creating the UDF C:\User\Test\1\2\3\4\5
<nessita> mandel: the udf is name is '5'
<mandel> nessita, ok, we can get the  _is_udf_ancestor out of there so that is shared by both platforms and then do not add the watch in the FileSystemMonitor of Windows
<nessita> mandel: we should not put a watch in C:\User\Test\1\2\3\4, nor in C:\User\Test\1\2\3, nor int C:\User\Test\1\2, etc
<mandel> nessita, ok, got it? I'll make the changes as soon as I walk the dog
<facundobatista> nessita, LR was alway the responsible of adding or not adding the watches
<nessita> mandel: wait, let's finish thinking this idea
<mandel> facundobatista, sure
<nessita> mandel: I m not 100% sure is correct
<mandel> nessita, that ^ was for you :P
<nessita> but the proposed solution does not convince me either
<facundobatista> nessita, but I understand (and I like) the needing of having a safeguard if adding a bad watch could bring other problems
<nessita> facundobatista: you'd do both? (moving the constant somewhere else)
<facundobatista> nessita, which "both"?
<nessita> facundobatista: not adding watches in FS monitor and also checking 'watch_ancestors' in local rescan
<mandel> I suppose implementing both is not a huge overhead? is a matter of adding some extra tests
<facundobatista> nessita, it's a little redundant...
<facundobatista> nessita, it would be *better*, but there're more urgent stuff to do
<facundobatista> nessita, mandel, in any case, I do not prefer any solution over the other, it's up to you
<nessita> mandel: put this branch on hold and let's work on the other solution, if we can we also improve the current one
 * facundobatista -> kid to kinder, bbl
<mandel> nessita, so, I'll make a diff branch with the other solution and will propose it, then we can see which is better
<mandel> nessita, on the currelty proposed one, shall I move the contstant to linux/__init__.py and windows/__init__.py instead?
<nessita> mandel: yes, sounds good
<mandel> nessita, ok, I walk the dog and get that done, if I'm faste enough we can talk about it on mumble
 * mandel runs to walk the dog
<gatox> nessita, let me know if you have a minute to mumble for the wizard sizes....
<nessita> gatox: I finish a commnet in a MP and I'm free
<gatox> nessita, okas
<karni> nessita: mandel just went to walk the dog. you know some about the Windows client, right? I have a simple question for you.
<nessita> karni: shoot, let's see
<karni> nessita: I want to allow to pic auto-upload target directory (the one we upload pics to). But the "~" home concept is not known on Windows
<karni> nessita: essentially, it'll either be ~/Ubuntu One/<somewhere>
<karni> or ~/<cloud folder>/<somewhere>
<karni> nessita: I'm thinking if I should not show that leading "~/" to users, as it may confuse them
<karni> and show "Ubuntu One/<somewhere>" or "<cloud folder>/<somewhere>" instead.
<karni> nessita: I think the latter is more sensible ↑, don't you think?
<nessita> karni: so, a couple of things:
<karni> On the other hand, if one day we allow uploading to places other than home, it's limiting.
<nessita> karni: wait for the answers!!! :-)
<karni> I'm waiting :) <3
<nessita> * '~' does work on windows, at least from python I can do os.path.expanuser('~')
<nessita> * anyways, we should never build the Ubuntu One folder path using ~/Ubuntu One
<nessita> not even in linux
<karni> nessita: This talks to files REST API
<karni> nessita: Uhm
<nessita> ah, REST api
<nessita> karni: I thought you were dealing locally
<karni> nessita: The question is more about representation to the user
<karni> nessita: Sorry, my question wasn't detailed enough, my bad.
<nessita> karni: we don't use any REST from windows, so I missed the connection
<nessita> gatox: I'm entering mumble
<karni> nessita: Right. The question is only, that Windows user (using the Android app) would have no idea what "~/" is :)
<gatox> nessita, can you hear me?
<nessita> gatox: yes!
<nessita> karni: one sec
<karni> nessita: Take your call first! :)
<karni> nessita: I think it was silly to ask, I should make such decisions on my own :)
<ralsina> good morning!
 * facundobatista is back
<facundobatista> Hola ralsina
<ralsina> lisette: ping
<lisette> ralsina: hi
<ralsina> hi lisette
<lisette> ralsina: are you super quick or did you not get my email yet?
<ralsina> I pinged you, then read it ;-)
<lisette> haha
<ralsina> So both!
<ralsina> The congratulations page with skip setp button: +1
<ralsina> The tray icon, I am thinking of the easiest way t do it :-)
<ralsina> The emblems... we can't now :-(
<lisette> ralsina: i thought we couldn´t
<ralsina> And I need to know where the artwork is for the very last page of the wizard, if you have it handy
<lisette> ralsina: that same image again?
<ralsina> the one with the three icons? Ok
<lisette> ralsina: that is all we have for now artwork wise
<lisette> ralsina: you got that?
<ralsina> In the wireframes, it has a square at the left of "Sync in progress". Is that empty space or should something be there?
<ralsina> lisette: I can copy it from the other page :-)
<lisette> ralsina: we could put the arrow icon there?
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> the one pointing down?
<lisette> ralsina: same as the status top right
<lisette> ralsina: the round one
<ralsina> lisette ok
<lisette> blajk: did you have any specific ideas on the above?
<lisette> blajk, cparrino: see above, no win explorer emblem icons possible for this release
<nessita> karni: I can follow the conversation now!
<nessita> karni: so, you were asking?
<nessita> mandel: needs fixing the add_method_name
<karni> nessita: We've decided with beun'o to expose the upload path in form of "Ubuntu One/foobar", "Pictures cloud folder/foo/bar" "another_pic_udf" (without any leading characters)
<karni> nessita: No worries, thanks!! :)
<nessita> karni: :-)
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<nessita> hi alecu!
<ralsina> hola alecu
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, gatox, mandel: standup in 10'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mandel> ok
<alecu> me
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> gatox: where did you take the 300 minimum for lineedit sizes?
<nessita> gatox: was that given by design?
<nessita> ralsina: standup?
<gatox> nessita, nop..... but the size of the labels use when it was design
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> alecu go
<alecu> DONE: Found the root cause of the multiple ipc connections, started working on a branch to fix this
<alecu> TODO: work on ipc fixing branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT! nessita
<nessita> DONE: landed fix for bug #834900, reviews, started branch for bug #814113, talked about proxy branch submitted by a contributor
<nessita> TODO: finish sign url branch, tons of reviews, talk with gatox re: wizard size
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ralsina> 300 is the width of the recaptcha, I think?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some issues in my MP.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on Wizard Size.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Added tests and fixe branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-method-name/+merge/73400. Proposed an MP with a fix for 806532 but after talk with nessita will propose a second branch with a diff type of fix. We should be able to talk about it in the mumble call.
<mandel> TODO: Provide second implementation to fix bug 806532
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: Will be away at my 5 pm for some time due to people visiting the house :(
<mandel> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: release, some IRL testing, debugged/fixed the handoff bug cristian had, worked on syncdaemon autostart, had kid at home. TODO: fix last page of the wizard, fix congrats page, finish autostart, release, reviews. BLOCKED: nope
<nessita> gatox: can you please run by lisette if 300 is a good width for this? (in the reset password screen)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> lisette, ping
<ralsina> Hey, official UDS list in the mail!
<ralsina> comments anyone?
<mandel> ralsina, already gave mine
<alecu> comments!
<mandel> I'll be 15 mins of.. hopefully they don't like the house ;)
<nessita> alecu: shoot
<alecu> nessita, facundobatista: when you have some bit of time, please finish the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/hash-bash-dash-rash/+merge/73540
<nessita> alecu: yessir!
<ralsina> I have one: people, don't flood nessita with reviews. She's not *required* to review everything, and I am sure she would prefer to do some coding of her own :-)
<alecu> ouch
<mandel> ralsina, oh.. but it is sooo much better to have the nessita stamp on things
<ralsina> alecu: not meant for this specific case :-)
<mandel> is like a 'make in the USA' thins ;)
<alecu> ralsina, I know :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I have an idea for that, that we can talk in the mumble
<alecu> mandel, "mike wasowski, you have not filled in your paperwork yesterday!"
<mandel> ein?
<mandel> alecu, I dont understand and food is getting cold, will me back in few mins
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: but bottom line is I really like doing reviews because I'm more confident that we're moving in the rigth direction given the time constraints we have
<lisette> gatox: hi
<facundobatista> alecu, can I exchange that for reviews to my client branches?
<facundobatista> (one of them, of course)
<ralsina> nessita: if it's fine for you, it's fine for me!
<alecu> mandel, http://www.pixar.com/featurefilms/inc/chars_pop7.html
<alecu> facundobatista, sure, point me at it.
<nessita> ralsina: is like we can't afford "meter la pata"
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<ralsina> nessita: then again, turning you into a reviews-only person feels like a waste. We should all raise our level at reviewing. But agreed that time constraints are a problem.
<nessita> ralsina: agreed on both, let's use 5-10 minutes today to talk about this
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<gatox> lisette, hi!! can you tell me if the width for the notification area besides the line edits its ok, or could that be smaller??...... i'm sending you the screenshot in pm
<nessita> gatox: comment added to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-password-page/+merge/73522
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: in close-on-license, there is no need to import from ubuntuone_installer.tests import TestCase and use that, since BaseTestCase already inherits from it
<gatox> nessita, i'll try again...... but when i was extending from BaseTestCase i had some problems using _set_called....... weird
<nessita> gatox: let me confirm
<ralsina> _set_called is defined in TestCase, not BaseTestCase
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but BaseTestCase inherits from TestCase
<nessita> so _set_called is inherited
<ralsina> class TestCase(BaseTestCase):
<ralsina> at least in my copy, no it doesn't :-)
<nessita>      52 class BaseTestCase(TestCase):
<nessita> what are we playing? :-D
<nessita> ok, let me confirm
<ralsina> nessita: there are two TestCase classes
<ralsina> from ubuntuone.devtools.testcase import TestCase as BaseTestCase
<ralsina> FUN!
<nessita> _set_called is defined in ubuntuone_installer.tests.TestCase
<nessita> and BaseTestCase in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests, inherits from that one
<ralsina> exactly
<nessita> which is the one gatox is using? or not, that may be the problem, let's see!
<nessita> from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.tests import BaseTestCase
<nessita> seems ok to me
<ralsina> yep, to me too
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll use thatone
<gatox> that one*
<nessita> gatox: confirmed you don't need to change the import clause nor the testcase parent
<nessita> (already is class UninstallerTestCase(BaseTestCase))
<gatox> nessita, so the branch is ok?
<nessita> gatox: your latest changes regarding this (adding from ubuntuone_installer.tests import TestCase and inheritng from TestCase) should be reverted
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh ok
<nessita> gatox: and I added 2 more fixes in the MP, since addCleanup is not being used correctly
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i had issues with that too trying to use it as it was in the comments
<nessita> gatox: which issues?
<gatox> nessita, when i tried to use it like this: self.addCleanup(setattr, sys, 'frozen', frozen) it fails
<gatox> nessita, or like this: self.addCleanup(del, sys.frozen)
<nessita> gatox: the del may fail, but what was the error with the first one?
<gatox> nessita, i don't remember right now...... let me do it again, i'll ask you if i have any problem....
<nessita> please
<karni> duanedesign: Could you please try creating a "~/piczzz/foo/bar baz!" cloud folder and see if it appears in your Ubuntu One control panel?
<karni> duanedesign: scratch that, I'm using REST API, you can't reproduce that without a client
<nessita> gatox: FYI, this works: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679739/
<gatox> nessita, ok, thanks! i'll try that
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> brb!
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: unping
<nessita> alecu: ping for real now
<nessita> alecu: needs info added to the MP
 * mandel back
<daubers> Hello, is there anyway to see how many tcp sessions u1 sync daemon is throwing open? When it's running my router chucks me off and throws a "exceeds the max. number of session per host!" warning :)
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, the implementation you mentioned using the file_system_monitor, should I add it to the current branch or a new diff one?
<nessita> mandel: a diff one
<mandel> okis
<alecu> nessita, pong
<ralsina> ha, those of you working on cmd, please press F7 :-)
<alecu> nessita, thanks, looking.
<alecu> ralsina, ay ay ay!
<nessita> alecu: in windows, this test is failing for me (seems unrelated though(
<nessita> )
<nessita>   File "E:\u1\client\review_hash-bash-dash-rash\tests\syncdaemon\test_localrescan.py", line 625, in test_disc_symlink
<nessita>     "symlink", symlpath))
<nessita> twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: None
<nessita> seems like local rescan is not ignoring symlinks (???)
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina, mandel, gatox, alecu: shall we mumble-rumble-tumble?
<Chipaca> nessita: in mumble
<ralsina> going!
<Chipaca> nessita: ... talking with other people
<Chipaca> nessita: ... people cooler than you
<ralsina> ok, let's wait for chipaca
<nessita> Chipaca: madness!
 * nessita waits
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, mandel, gatox: I would like a review for the simple branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-in-autostart/+merge/73670
<ralsina> simple, yet it took me 4 hours to figure out how to do it (WINDOWS IS FUN)
<elopio> nessita: do we have a coding style guide, or should we just follow pep8?
<nessita> elopio: we follow pep8 and pep257 for docstrings
<nessita> elopio: we also run pep8 and pylint tools to check our code
<elopio> nessita: cool. And you mentioned on a review that it was recommended to end every sentence with a period. Are that type of recommendations documented somewhere?
<nessita> ralsina: the branch has some valid lint issues, I'm adding those to the MP
<ralsina> nessita: forgot to push!
<ralsina> nessita: there, pushed
<nessita> ack
<alecu> ralsina, 'Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run' should be a constant
<ralsina> alecu: it's used in exactly one place
<alecu> ralsina, it's used on the test too!
<ralsina> alecu: and then in the test, but if I use a constant and the constant is wrong the test passes :-)
<nessita> ralsina: constants can't be tested! we can make a typo in any place (test or live code)
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: but not in both (I hope ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, also it would look better as a constant so both lines do not exceed 79 chars
<nessita> ralsina: right, but constant duplication is very hard to maintain
<ralsina> alecu: that is a missing push, reload
<ralsina> ok then, constant it is
<alecu> I see now.
<nessita> ralsina: I still get this lint error, is it a false positive?
<nessita> ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/windows.py:
<nessita>     80:  [E0602, add_syncdaemon_to_autostart] Undefined variable 'WindowsError'
<ralsina> well, you will get that on linux
<ralsina> I will disable that error
<alecu> ralsina, I don't understand why you check for sys.platform == "win32" inside ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/windows.py
<nessita> ralsina: but WindowError is not being imported from anywhere, is it a stdlib thing?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it's stdlib but is not there on Linux
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> alecu: forgot to remove that one, thanks
<alecu> ralsina, in that case: would it make sense to add syncdaemon to autostart if SD is not run from the frozen .exe?
<alecu> ralsina, my guess is "no"
 * mandel hates circular imports!
<ralsina> alecu: hmmmm yes for the tests ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, right. But for the tests we should be patching sys.frozen
<ralsina> that is not about SD being frozen is about the wizard being frozen. If it's not frozen but is in the path, it will work
<ralsina> let me rephrase that
<ralsina> "if the wizard is not frozen, but sd is in the path, it will work"
<ralsina> but it's a corner case
<alecu> ralsina, besides the tests when (hasattr(sys, "frozen") == false) I think we should not be adding it to the registry.
<alecu> hmmm
<ralsina> ok, verified that won't work if it's not an absolute path, so you are right
<alecu> perfect
<ralsina> will fix that, add another test and ping back
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, nessita : is there a performance hit if I do an import of a function like this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/679800/
<alecu> nessita, when is it right to use "trace" and when "debug" ?
<mandel> I have a circular import that is braking my balls
<nessita> mandel: show the the circular import
<alecu> mandel, show the balls
<nessita> mandel: what you pasted is *ugly*, let's try to solve the root cause
<alecu> mandel, there's no serious performance hit except on the first time the module is imported. But it's ugly as a set of braked balls.
<mandel> nessita, alecu let me push the branch, one sec
<mandel> nessita, alecu the branch is the following:  lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/filesystem-notifications-donot-add-watches-parents
<mandel> nessita, alecu the issue is in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/filesystem_monitor.py when importing path_exists
<mandel> I wanted to reuse the loid to get if a path is a udf parent so that is shared between windows and linux, but then it brakes due to the import
<nessita> mandel: where did you put the common code?
<mandel> nessita, there in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/filesystem_notifications.py sorry I got the wrong file :P
<mandel> nessita, it is used from the platform implementations and is the is_udf_ancestor method
<nessita> mandel: your editor keeps adding trailing spaces to the empty lines
<nessita> mandel: please adjust the settings to strip trailing spaces
<nessita> mandel: also, this branch has the local_rescan changes in it, they should not be there (ie do not pipeline it with the former)
<ralsina> alecu: pushed your suggested changes
<alecu> nessita, I've replied to your comments to my branch, and also pushed the "debug" -> "trace" fix.
<alecu> nessita, and... when is it right to use "trace" and when "debug" ?
<alecu> nessita, why the "trace" when there's "info" ?
<nessita> alecu: inside syncdaemon, you can think debug as a regular info and trace as a regular debug
<alecu> ralsina, looking
<nessita> alecu: trace is lower than debug
<nessita> TRACE < DEBUG
<alecu> nessita, TRACE < DEBUG < INFO < WARNING?
<nessita> alecu: yeap
<ralsina> trace is meant for "I want to know *everything* that is going on, even including things that are not possibly wrong"
<nessita> ralsina: inside syncdaemon the meaning of trace is "I want to follow step by step what is going on". For example, TRACE logs each message of the protocol
<ralsina> nessita: close enough for me :-)
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, alecu can we have the mumble like in 45 mins? I have people coming over to visit the house? bloody landlady did not wait..
<ralsina> mandel: ok for me
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> cool thx!
<mandel> nessita, alecu did you manage to take a look at my import issue?
<nessita> mandel: I'm looking at it, did you see all my comments?
<nessita> facundobatista: poing
<nessita> facundobatista: ping*
<nessita> facundobatista: any reason why GeneralINotifyProcessor defines rm_watch but no add_watch?
<alecu> mandel, I hate import issues. HATE with capitals.
<mandel> nessita, which comments?
<nessita> mandel: I would like to have GeneralINotifyProcessor define add_watch and call self.monitor.add_watch(is_udf_ancestor=True/False)
<nessita> mandel: I said this:
<nessita> (11:39:49 AM) nessita: mandel: your editor keeps adding trailing spaces to the empty lines
<nessita> (11:40:05 AM) nessita: mandel: please adjust the settings to strip trailing spaces
<nessita> (11:40:41 AM) nessita: mandel: also, this branch has the local_rescan changes in it, they should not be there (ie do not pipeline it with the former)
<mandel> nessita, is not pipelined AFAIK, it adds changes in the LR tests not in LR itself? let me check
<nessita> mandel: the LR changes should not be in this branch
<alecu> ralsina, btw: let's discuss the sprint during this meeting
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<nessita> alecu: what do you think about "I would like to have GeneralINotifyProcessor define add_watch and call self.monitor.add_watch(is_udf_ancestor=True/False)"?
<mandel> nessita, do not confuse the NotifyProcessor with the FileSysteManager, one contains the callbacks to be executed the other one does not
<nessita> mandel: eh?
<nessita> mandel: not sure what you meant
<alecu> nessita, looking
<mandel> nessita, the GeneralINotifyProcessor is the NotifyProcessor that is used by the object that extends a pyinotify.ProcessEvent so it has no reason to have an add_watch
<nessita> mandel: why does it have a rm_watch?
<mandel> nessita, it is just an object with shared methods used by the general ProcessEvent object used in SyncDaemong
<nessita> mandel: why does it have a rm_watch then?
<mandel> nessita, I suppose that is legazy because it is using the monitor.rm_watch
<mandel> so if we add an add watch, is going to be calling the monitor add_watch? I suppose that code can be cleaned up
<mandel> it happens in several places where we have add_watch and rm_watch? which is not nice at all
<nessita> mandel: I'm thinking it would be nice to have add_watch in a non-platform location where we can call the platformspecific monitor passing a flag to it
<Chipaca> mumblez?
<Chipaca> est-ce que vous mumblez?
<nessita> mandel: can you mumble now?
<Chipaca> or something
<nessita> Chipaca: mandel had an issue with people coming over to see his place
<nessita> Chipaca: he mentioned in 45' minutes, not sure if that estimate still holds
<Chipaca> wfm
<mandel> Chipaca, they are comming in 10 mins in theory? I dont think it wil take too long
<Chipaca> mandel: enjoy
<Chipaca> :-?
<alecu> nessita, mandel: I'm not sure if it makes sense to have add_watch be platform independent.
<nessita> mandel, alecu: I think we can move the  _is_udf_ancestor(self, path) to EventQueue, and in the add_watch that is there, we can pass to self.monitor a flag signaling if path is a udf ancestor or not
<mandel> alecu, my main idea was to add is_udf_ancestor as platform independant since that logic is shared, add_watch should be platform dependant
<alecu> nessita, mandel: the watches have very different behavior on both platforms
<nessita> alecu: of course, maybe I was not clear but I was not proposing that
<mandel> nessita, oh, in event_q sound better :)
<alecu> mandel, is_udf_ancestor makes no sense on windows
<alecu> mandel, the windows monitor has no need for it
<nessita> alecu: why not? we need that concept to avoid adding watches
<nessita> alecu: yes, in windows the monitor has to *avoid* adding watches to udf parents
<mandel> alecu, well, I had a diff implementation to solve the issue here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/donot-add-watches-parents/+merge/73648
<mandel> alecu, and then she convinced me with that ^
<nessita> mandel: I thought we agreed that implementation was ok but error prone
<mandel> nessita, yes, I'm trying to get alecu to know the full story :)
<mandel> nessita, so, getting back to event_q.. I think is a good idea, but do we know that all add_watch calls are done through event_q and NO ONE goes to the monitor directly
<mandel> I'm not certain about that
<nessita> mandel: no one should call monitor directly
<alecu> mandel, that makes sense to me: _add_watches_to_udf_ancestors should be a no-op in windows
<alecu> mandel, your branch seems like what I was proposing
<alecu> mandel, nessita: I don't understand what's wrong with that.
<nessita> alecu: what's wrong is to put the change inside local_rescan
<nessita> to put the "solution" I meant
<nessita> alecu: we need to ensure in lower layers that we *never* add a watch to a udf parent
<nessita> alecu: because in windows it can have serious 'consequences' when running and monitoring the whole home, for example
<alecu> nessita, let me rephrase that: "we need to ensure that we are not watching a parent of the folder where the logs are stored"
<facundobatista> nessita, no idea, mandel did that separation of classes months ago
<alecu> nessita, I think that it's not good to call a function to add watches to a parent, and then one by one go saying
<nessita> alecu: no, no necessarily
<alecu> "no you can't put a watch there"
<nessita> alecu: I got lost. Wanna mumble?
<alecu> .... does it makes sense?
<alecu> sure
<alecu> mandel, can you mumble till your guests arrive?
<alecu> mandel, do you have the martinis ready?
<ralsina> his guests already arrived according to twitter
<nessita> alecu: did you hear me?
<nessita> I know pulseaudio likes to do whatever he wants instead of what I want
<gatox> nessita, i've applied the changes in this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license/+merge/73292
<nessita> alecu: can you hear me?
<alecu> nessita, me and john can hear you.
<nessita> ok, so I can't hear you
 * nessita restarts mumble
<gatox> nessita, is it mumble time? or just you?
<nessita> gatox: just me and alecu for now
<gatox> nessita, ah ok
<ralsina> if we don't do our mumble now, I am going to have to leave...
<nessita> ralsina: can you poke mandel somehow?
<ralsina> nessita: just by twitter.
<ralsina> nessita: alternative, we all go have breakfast and we have it in 90 minutes
<ralsina> oops, lunch
<mandel> nessita, I'm back
<mandel> sorry
<ralsina> ok, mumble?
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<ralsina> argh, gatox is having lunch
<mandel> alecu, sorry, people arrived to early, but I'm free after the mumble
<mandel> alecu, but I think there is a better way to do all this
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, chipaca, nessita: is mumble in 79 minutes too late?
<Chipaca> ralsina: i'm not going to be here, but drop me an email
<ralsina> I promise it won't be more than 30 minutes
<mandel> ralsina, pffff.. when is that? let me calculate
<ralsina> Chipaca: ack
<Chipaca> i'll be back later with insomnia, and read it then
<nessita> ralsina: I can, but seems a little late (but is ok for me)
<ralsina> Chipaca: ok. You know what's the cure for insomnia?
<Chipaca> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> Chipaca: good!
<Chipaca> ralsina: releasing
<ralsina> Chipaca: indeed
<ralsina> Ok then, see you in 77 minutes now. Please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-in-autostart/+merge/73670 if you have 5'
<nigelb> Ah, just realized I dropped off this channel.
<alecu> ralsina, you can even use F7 inside a python prompt!
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<nessita> alecu: hashdashrashbash approved by me, not sure if facundobatista is gonna finish the review
<facundobatista> nessita, yes I will, but not wihout testing it with the server tests
<facundobatista> alecu, btw, did you tested it IRL?
<alecu> facundobatista, I tested it IRL, but did not run the server tests
<facundobatista> alecu, I know, because they're broken :)
<facundobatista> alecu, nessita removed the LOGFOLDER attribute and was used by u1sync
<facundobatista> alecu, and I removed the has_watch in EQ
<facundobatista> alecu, but I'm fixing all that
<facundobatista> alecu, if you want to help... https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/u1sync/fix-log-folder/+merge/73661
<alecu> facundobatista, looking
<alecu> facundobatista, how many approves do you need in that branch?
<karni> __lucio__: we have just released an update that should lower amount of GETs to the pictures cloud folder from Android files app. In the following days, users should (hopefully ;)) be updating their app.
<__lucio__> karni, awesome, ill be in a sprint next week, we should redo our stats after that to see of any changes. please remind me about it then.
<karni> __lucio__: awesome, thanks :)
<alecu> facundobatista, ping
<facundobatista> alecu, pong
<nessita> mumble time!!!
<nessita> (I think(
<nessita> ))
<alecu> facundobatista, regarding the branch that ignores events for non-suscribed folders
<alecu> facundobatista, what about when those events should be handled by local-rescan?
<alecu> facundobatista, is it right to ignore those events there, if they come from a folder that's a parent of the udf?
<nessita> ralsina: is it mumble time?
<alecu> nessita, it seems it is
<nessita> mandel: you hearing me in mumble?
<mandel> nessita, sorry, I was in the loo
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: mumble?
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: also, can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/sign-urls/+merge/73701?
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: also, can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/sign-urls/+merge/73701 ?
<gatox> nessita, ok and branch ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-password-page/+merge/73522
<gatox> :P
<facundobatista> alecu, what do you mean "handled by local-rescan"?
<facundobatista> alecu, events from udf parents don't reach Sync (at least in linux)
<nessita> gatox: I just noticed a forgot a push, I just did it
<alecu> facundobatista, oh, I see: I'm mixing FS_FILE_CREATE and friends with the pyinotify events...
<nessita> gatox: Pushed up to revision 212
<gatox> nessita, ok
<alecu> facundobatista, nevermind
<nessita> gatox: I still have the lint issues:
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_reset_password.py:
<nessita>     81:  [W0212, SetupAccountTestCase.test_focus_changed_1] Access to a protected member _called of a client class
<ralsina> sorry I am so late, tramites complicados
<nessita> gatox: added comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license/+merge/73292
<gatox> nessita, +1 to your branch!
<nessita> thanks!
<gatox> nessita, i've answered your comment on my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license/+merge/73292
<nessita> gatox: commented back
<gatox> nessita, it works! :D
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> ralsina: did you got my review request?
<ralsina> nessita: reading it right now
<nessita> thanks
<gatox> nessita, so now that branch should be ready
<nessita> gatox: looking!
<ralsina> nessita: not a big problem, but I prefer using urljoin instead of adding strings to build URLs
<ralsina> nessita: I say not a big prblem because in these cases it should be the same thing
<nessita> ralsina: which line? sorry, I'm  a bit lost
<ralsina> line 357 for example
<ralsina> and 444
<ralsina> nessita: +1, that's just a very very very minor nitpick and it works great
<nessita> gatox: this is not needed! :-)
<nessita>     def setUp(self):
<nessita>         super(UninstallerTestCase, self).setUp()
<gatox> nessita, ohhhhhhh my bad......... i forgot to delete that
<nessita> is ok
<nessita> gatox: approved!
<gatox> thanks
<gatox> nessita, i've just uploaded the change
<nessita> great
<gatox> EOD!! see you tomorrow.... send me an e-mail if you need a revision or something
<gatox> bye
<nessita> bye gatox
<nessita> ralsina: so, shall I change the test url to use urljoin?
<ralsina> nessita: no, approved as it is
<nessita> great!!!
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: I'll start working on bug #807021 now
<ralsina> damn hal
<ralsina> nessita: ok, that is important
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: want to take a look at the proof-of-concept systray thingy? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/with-systray/+merge/73712
<nessita> ralsina: uh, I owe you a review
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but if you want to do it tomorrow early it's ok too
<nessita> ralsina: can I have the link again? I'll start tomorrow with the new review-schedule
<ralsina> of course
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-in-autostart
<alecu> ralsina, looks nice, but I think that running without --minimized should put the icon in the tray as well as opening the window.
<ralsina> alecu: not until we have unique application support :-)
<alecu> oh, right.
 * nessita is running this in linux to see what is seen
<ralsina> oh, missing file!
<nessita>     alert=options.alert, minimized=options.minimized)
<nessita> TypeError: main() got an unexpected keyword argument 'minimized'
<nessita> ah, this is not working on linux! boo! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: have not even looked at the linux side ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: but this is multiplatform
<nessita> no?
<nessita> the systray I mean
<ralsina> main is separate into two
<ralsina> but yes the systray is common. Starting it is not
<ralsina> but it's trivial to add. Give me 2' ;-)
<nessita> please!
<ralsina> nessita: you can now pull linux support (untested)
<nessita> nice
<ralsina> It took 1:56 so it was 4" early, too
<HazRPG> hey all \o
<ralsina> HEY THAT LOOKS LIKE AN INDICATOR!
<HazRPG> ?
<HazRPG> o.O ninja skillz
<nessita> ralsina: that works!
<HazRPG> nice to see u1ms working smoothly :)
<ralsina> I am *shocked* :-D
<ralsina> Hello HazRPG
<HazRPG> ralsina: hey
<nessita> ralsina: nice!
 * ralsina adds to his DONE: "implemented indicator"  ;-)
<ralsina> the icon does look like crap, though
<nessita> right
<ralsina> but that's lisette's problem
<alecu> ralsina, not for the following 3 weeks!
<nessita> alecu: 3?!?!
<ralsina> so, alecu, nessita: what do you think? I spend an hour or two polishing this, adding tests and try to merge it?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, she's coming back the 22
<nessita> ralsina: go for it
<ralsina> OTOH, andrews is staying until end of september
<nessita> ralsina: did you finish the "log properly" (ie not to stdout) fix?
<ralsina> nessita: no
<ralsina> I am procrastinating that one for some reason
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I would say finish that one first and then polish this one :-)
<ralsina> So. I'll do it first before it rots, yes
<ralsina> nessita: anyway, the changes for the tray icon are not invasive, which is good
<nessita> absolutely good news
<nessita> ralsina: question
<ralsina> nessita: shoot
<nessita> ralsina: are we addding to autostart without asking? utils.add_syncdaemon_to_autostart()
<nessita> I mean, without offering a checkbox?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but only if the installer goes all the way to the end
<nessita> I don't want it in autorstart (yet(
<nessita> )
<nessita> it will mess up with our "live" runs, no?
<ralsina> since the user will never again see the installer, that may be tricky
<nessita> not sure what that means :-)
<ralsina> ok, let's start again
<nessita> sorry, I'm a bit lost
<nessita> yes, pelase
<ralsina> you mean you don't want it merged yet?
<nessita> please*
<nessita> ralsina: no, I mean that I would like the wizard to call add_syncdaemon_to_autostart only if I checked a checkbox in the last oage
<nessita> like "[ ] add to autostart"
<nessita> so I can not click it while testing this IRL
<ralsina> nessita: the problem with that is that since the user will never again see the wizard, he can never again add it to autostart
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> alecu: pong
<alecu> ralsina, can you help me IRL test this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/cleanup-emit-signals
<ralsina> nessita: just don't reach the final page of the wizard for the time being ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: but isn't that the same behavior as other apps?
<alecu> ralsina, I've not proposed it yet because I have not run the full test suites yet on both platforms.
<alecu> ralsina, but I think you'll love it.
<ralsina> nessita: also, after I have the systray, I will not add syncdaemon, but control-panel :-)
<nessita> ralsina: we should have the option in the controlpanel to add to autostart
<ralsina> alecu: yay!
<ralsina> how are we handling this on linux?
<alecu> ralsina, I'm leaving the tests running, and heading for kinder
<ralsina> alecu: go, I will IRL it
 * alecu will be back laters
<nessita> ralsina: ok, let's leave it as is for now
<nessita> ralsina: other question: any reason to have this     registry = None at class level?
<ralsina> nessita: besides, you can *kill* it
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita: lint
<ralsina> but I could move it to __init__ of course
<nessita> ralsina: what message in particular? I'm 99% sure that you can remove it safely
<nessita> is defined in setUp, so lint should not complain
<nessita> self.registry = FakeRegistry()
<ralsina> I think a "attribute defined outside __init__"
<nessita> ralsina: I removed that and lint did not complain here
<nessita> maybe lint version thingy?
<nessita> can you please confirm?
<ralsina> nessita: in 10'. I am testing alecu's brach
<nessita> sure
<ralsina> Now that alecu can't see me: YES THAT BRANCH RULES! :-)
<ralsina> u1cp feels SOLID with that branch. No delays between pages, no constant error stream
<nessita> what a GREAT news!
<nessita> ralsina: can you please confirm udf adding is shown in udf list on successs?
<ralsina> nessita: sadly no
<nessita> hum, ok
<nessita> ralsina: open a new bug for that
<ralsina> let me try again, it seems to take a few seconds for the UDF to be created
<nessita> ah, ok
<ralsina> nessita: here's what happened. After a second or two it flashed the overlay, but the UDF was not there. Then I waited a little while, and switching tabs made it appear.
<ralsina> and once the watch is added to ~ everything grinds to a halt
<nessita> right
<nessita> ok, we'll re-test once the watch issue is fixed
<ralsina> nessita: you were right about the lint problem. Maybe I just guessed it would happen and added it :-)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> bye all!
<AJenbo> Hi, is the web service down? I can't get to the file managment page (or notes and contacts for that mather)
<AJenbo> All links just redirect to the services page
<AJenbo> It's been like this for a couple of dayes now
<beuno> AJenbo, it's not down, no. Remind me what your email address is and I can look into your account
<AJenbo> sendt it as a pm
<beuno> AJenbo, should be fixed now
<AJenbo> yep, thanks for the quick action
<AJenbo> What happned?
<beuno> there was a bug a while back that left some accounts in a strange state
<beuno> when cancelling paid plans
<beuno> AJenbo, so I assume you cancelled a plan or it expired?
<AJenbo> Yeah, the mobile package was apropriatly changed to include 20GB :)
<beuno> right, makes sense
<beuno> sorry about the hiccup there
<AJenbo> it's alright
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<alecu> so, no ralsina around today.
<alecu> or tonight, that is.
<alecu> ralsina, still around?
<ralsina> alecu: here!
<ralsina> the branch you showed me is a big improvement!
#ubuntuone 2011-09-02
<karni> Night everyone!
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
<ralsina> alecu: then the "watch in
<alecu> ralsina, I've proposed it for merging, I'll send an email asking for reviews tomorrow.
<ralsina> ~" kicked in and everything stands still
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<alecu> re: "watch-in" great!
<ralsina> If mandel has the watches fix, I think it's a good point for a release of some sort
<ralsina> alecu, doesn't your branch mean we now need to do a branch on u1cp to connect only to the signals we need?
<alecu> ralsina, no, we don't need that. The ipc client is all contained on the ipc_client.py inside syncdaemon, and that's what's used inside u1cp
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> Good morning guys
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> who works on the ubuntuone-installer?
<karni> mandel ↑ ?
<rodrigo_> I should have guessed it was mandel, as it's always him who breaks stuff :D
<karni> rodrigo_: I meant "mandel, do you know?", I'm sure ralsina or nessita will know, but I don't think they're around yet.
<rodrigo_> ah :)
<karni> :)
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll ping them later
<mandel> rodrigo_, why?
<mandel> rodrigo_, I'm sure I can give you a hand :)
<mandel> aunque a un desertor? ni agua ;)
<rodrigo_> mandel, the .desktop file is wrong, it has the same categories as the ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop file, so they both show up on the control center
<rodrigo_> also, the X-GNOME-Settings-Panel should be removed from ubuntuone-installer.desktop
<rodrigo_> mandel, :D
<mandel> rodrigo_, in which project is that? in the ubuntuone-control-panel or in the unbutuone-windows-installer?
<rodrigo_> hmm, no idea, let me check
<rodrigo_> $ dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/ubuntuone-installer.desktop
<rodrigo_>  ubuntuone-installer: /usr/share/applications/ubuntuone-installer.desktop
<nessita> good morning!
<ralsina> dobey: worked on it, but he's on holiday
<ralsina> and no I am not working yet ;-)
<mandel> rodrigo_, yep, that is the new installer being added for linux so that we do not ship in the cd...
<mandel> rodrigo_, we haves sooooo many projects? and I've been told you are porting it to meego, right?
<mandel> :P
<rodrigo_> no, to Windows 3.1
<rodrigo_> the installer shouldn't be on the control center
<mandel> ralsina, this is for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/eq-add-ancestors-watches/+merge/73775
<mandel> ralsina, can you do a IRL to see if its ok :P
<mandel> ralsina, that should fix the watches issues
<mandel> rodrigo_, do not say to high :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<facundobatista> Hola!
<mandel> facundobatista, buenas!
<mandel> facundobatista, do you need reviews?
<facundobatista> mandel, not for client, thanks
<mandel> facundobatista, cool
<mandel> ralsina, ping
 * nessita starts the review run
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: can you please attach the bug # to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-password-page/+merge/73522?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: and one ssmall fix to reset-password in sso: I know this is correct because is alphabetical ordered:
<nessita> from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<nessita> but this causes some times ugly errors like:
<nessita>     basenames = [base.__name__ for base in member.__bases__]
<nessita>  TypeError: C++ type 'QWidget*' is not supported as  type
<nessita> gatox: so, I'm approving, but before landing, change the Qt import to:
<nessita> from PyQt4 import QtGui, QtCore
<gatox> nessita, weird....... ok....... changing
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: are you reviewing alecu's branch?
<mandel> nessita, yes, just added a needs fixing
<mandel> nessita, I think that adding all the remote_calls is dangerous since the signals are a subset of all the remote calls
<mandel> nessita, I pushed changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-method-name/+merge/73400 and added the new MP I mentioned in the email, please feel free to hurt my feelings ;)
<nessita> ok
<mandel> nessita, I need to walk the dog, any comments can you add them to the MP :)
<nessita> sure
<mandel> I'll me 30 min or so
 * mandel walking beast
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<gatox> nessita, we talk yesterday that the size of the wizard should be: width=736.... and, do you have in mind which should be the proper height?
<nessita> mandel: did you test IRL the ancestors branch?
<nessita> gatox: ping
<nessita> gatox: sorry, I just saw your question
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: ideally, 736x525
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> gatox: can you please propose a quick branch for ussoc to solve this?
<nessita> == Python Lint Notices ==
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_reset_password.py:
<nessita>      24:  [F0401] Unable to import 'ubuntu_sso.qt.reset_password_ui'
<nessita>      24:  [E0611] No name 'reset_password_ui' in module 'ubuntu_sso.qt'
<nessita> gatox: nightlies are not building because of that
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, nice!!!!! now the size is: 740x538
<nessita> gatox: GREAT!
<nessita> that's GREAT
<nessita> gatox: I think there is no need to put more time in this for now
<gatox> nessita, ok...... working in the branch you mention now
<nessita> gatox: thanks (just needs pylint disables)
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, gatox: Who needs a review? I am selling!
<ralsina> and nessita too, of curse
<ralsina> of COURSE
 * ralsina is not cursing
<gatox> ralsina, not yet...... almost done!!!
<nessita> ralsina: we should talk about this https://code.launchpad.net/~sidnei/ubuntuone-windows-installer/sourcedeps/+merge/73728 in the mumble, before reviewing. I'm not sure if the right solution.
<gatox> ralsina, nessita review (if you want, just 2 lines to disable and enable lint to fix some lint issues): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-lint-fix/+merge/73800
<nessita> gatox: yes!
<ralsina> gatox: I got it
 * ralsina suggests gatox that he doesn't ask for reviews until after the diff is visible ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... understood
<ralsina> looks like my cat is having kittens uder my desktop. Anyone wants one?
<alecu> ralsina, I'm sure gatox would be interested
<ralsina> gatox, want some gatitoxs?
<nessita> alecu: you're on fire today!
<alecu> k-ching!
<gatox> ralsina, sorry..... i already have one!
<nessita> alecu: question, did you run the windows suite for facundobatista's  branch from yesterday?
<nessita> (client branch)
<gatox> ralsina, and don't play well with others :P
<alecu> nessita, very good question. I think I did not.
<alecu> shame on me
<ralsina> boy launchpad is slow to parse branches today
<nessita> alecu: yes, because that branch added 7 failures! already debugged and fixed :-)
<alecu> nessita, sorry about that :/
<alecu> nessita, anyway, I'm still not getting all tests passing around here
<nessita> alecu: I know...
<nessita> alecu: we need to debug that (timing issues evdently)
<nessita> alecu: "good news" is that we can use the same box as parameter, seems pretty reproducible
<nessita> both the non-failures and the failures
<ralsina> gatox: I am flipping to approved your reset-lint-fix branch
<gatox> ralsina, okkk
<gatox> ralsina, i have my branches to fix the installer size ready...... just waiting for launchpad to scan them
<gatox> standup?
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> alecu, nessita mandel standup?
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, mandel?
<alecu> me
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Branch to fix Installer sizes, now the size is: w: 740, h: 538.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep killing UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: implemented proof-of-concept of the systray icon, worked on stderr fix, lots of IRL testing, reviews, call. TODO: finish stderr, finish systray, reviews, testing, package a release candidate. BLOCKED: waiting for all the needed branches to land before packaging of course
<ralsina> nessita!
<nessita> DONE: landed branch for bug #814113, meetings (TOO MANY), reviews
<nessita> TODO: reviews using the new schema (already did 2 hours of review, now switching to coding!). Work on bug #807021 and bug #834766 (I need to solve both to have a clean solution).
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: proposed a branch to fix the multiple ipc connections issue
<alecu> TODO: fix some issues that mandel has regarding this branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT! mandel
 * nessita adds TODO: fix nightlies builds
<gatox> nessita, ralsina this branches are ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/wizard-sizes/+merge/73803  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/wizard-sizes/+merge/73804
<nessita> gatox: queueing those up for after lunch
<gatox> nessita, ok
<mandel> orry
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: I'll do a first review of those now
<mandel> irc issues
<gatox> ralsina, nessita the one from sso is really trivial
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: sso one was trivial, so I just approved it
<ralsina> gatox: yeah, I am setting that one to approved as soon as I see how it looks
<ralsina> nessita: beat me to it :-)
<mandel> DONE: fised issues with add-method-name branch. Proposed fix for the watcher issue. Reviews alecus branch.
<mandel> TODO: get fixes to possible review. Look at bug assigned to me
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> mandel: did you test IRL the ancestors branch?
<ralsina> gatox: what the heck is the difference at line 59 about?
 * gatox looking....
<gatox> ralsina, thats the content of license page......
<ralsina> gatox: yes, but what changed?
<ralsina> I can't parse it :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ........ nothing.......
<gatox> qt designer....
<gatox> ralsina, do you want me to revert that and try to apply the change of the margin only?
<nessita> gatox: can we have that in a variable in the code?
<ralsina> gatox: nah, I don't mind, I just assumed you had changed the text
<gatox> ralsina, nono
<ralsina> good idea, and with reasonable HTML?
<nessita> gatox: so we can avoid stuff like this
<ralsina> as in not specify font sizes and MS Shell Dlg font
<gatox> ralsina, nessita, ok...... moving it to a html format
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<mandel> nessita, no, I did not IRL, did you find any issues?
<mandel> nessita, if you did, the tests are wrong then :(
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a trivial for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/build-lucid/+merge/73805 ? (fixes a lucid nightlies build failure)
<mandel> nessita, I can do it though
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> mandel: I did not, but I would like you to do an extensive IRL test
<nessita> mandel: I want you to be confident about the fix :-) Ideally, please first reproduce the bug with trunk, and then use your branch to test
<mandel> nessita, sure, I'll test with my test accound with different UDFs created to ensure that no watches are added
<nessita> mandel: thanks! (be sure to first reproduce with trunk)
<ralsina> nessita: +1 and  set it to approved
<mandel> nessita, sure? although I'm confident hehehe
<nessita> great
<mandel> alecu, ping
<nessita> mandel: I'm not :-D
<gatox> ralsina, where should i put that variable?? gui.py?
<nessita> mandel: but I trust no one (not even me)
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> that's where we have internationalized stuff, IIRC
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: or the gui/qt/__init__.py?
<mandel> nessita, hahaha I told you you were free to hurt my feelings ;)
<nessita> where all the other _() are
<ralsina> where they are :-)
<gatox> nessita, yep.... maybe that is better
<nessita> mandel: is not personal, I think we all mae mistakes, always
<nessita> made*
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on wizard-sizes, it looks great!
<gatox> ralsina, thanks!
<ralsina> I mean +1 after I finish running the tests of course
<alecu> mandel, pong
<alecu> mandel, I'm working on fixing the issue you commented.
<ralsina> gatox, everything passes, +1
<gatox> ralsina, nice
<gatox> ralsina, nessita i've moved the license content into a variable as we speak...... now i have to run to the bank!!!!!!
<ralsina> gatox: ok, I'll take a look now
<ralsina> I approved it before that. Boy, I miss coffee
<nessita> ralsina: question
<ralsina> nessita: shoot
<nessita> ralsina: is there any way to pass custom params to widgets when creating them building them from ui files?
<nessita> (not sure if the question is clear)
<ralsina> not sure what you mean
<nessita> ralsina: I need to make all widgets have the same backend instance, can I create it in the top level widget and pass that to all the children?
<ralsina> you can add a parameter to the __init__ of the class that calls setupUi
<ralsina> but then when you add them with designer that's not used, so no
<ralsina> you would have to make the widget use it from parent()
<ralsina> like self.backend = parent().backend
<ralsina> That way it propagates down the widget tree
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll play with that
<ralsina> nessita: OR you can use app as a "global singleton"
<ralsina> Since it's guaranteed that QApplication.instance() will always return the same, you can even do a subclass that has the backend
<nessita> ralsina: hum...
<nessita> ralsina: I think I prefer the first
<ralsina> I think the second one is a bit cleaner, but the first one is easier
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: need any reviews?
<mandel> ralsina, besides the watches one no? and I'm doing an IRL sets of tests of it
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> alecu, I just wanted to ask you if it made sense?
<mandel> alecu, the issue I mentioned I mean :)
<alecu> mandel, yes, it makes sense. I'm working on it already.
<alecu> ralsina, not right now, thanks.
<mandel> alecu, cool :)
<gatox_away> ralsina, i can't go to the bank until lunch..... do you have any bug that you prefer i take?? or i just pick one from the list?
<ralsina> gatox_away: the page right after login in the installer
<ralsina> gatox: it should show a "skip setup" button
<ralsina> gatox: lisette told me about it but I am not sure it has a bug number
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, nessita, Chipaca, gatox mumble?
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll take a look at that
<gatox> mandel, fine by me
<nessita> yes!
<ralsina> Chipaca: mumble?
<Chipaca> going
<ralsina> aleeeeeecuuuu alecu
<alecu> uh, uh, uh
<ralsina> mumble
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, nessita I've done the IRL AFAIK the bug is fixed, please review whenever you can :)
<mandel> ok, I have played around and I have my UDFs working!!!
 * mandel dances
<mandel> nessita, alecu please let me know if you have any issues with that branch :)
<mandel> ralsina, if there is nothing very urgent I'll continued looking at the bugs that have been asigned to me
<nessita> mandel: what happened with the bug rick had?
<ralsina> mandel: could you try a share, too?
<mandel> nessita, I have not been able to reproduce it, I wanted to talk with rick so that we tried again? I'll try a share and will get to it too see if I can reproduce again? maybe with a bigger file
<mandel> ralsina, waht do you want me to try?
<ralsina> mandel: subscribe to a share and see if it's replicated correctly
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<nessita> mandel: can you please try to coordinate that with rick?
<ralsina> usually I got things locked before the share could start to download
<mandel> nessita, yes
<alecu> mandel, can you please re-review my branch???
<nessita> mandel: he should ne starting his work day now
<mandel> alecu, will do asap
<alecu> mandel, that should be urgenter than the bugs
<ralsina> mandel: could you do my laundry?
<ralsina> ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I can do you mu? wont say that to you ;)
<mandel> alecu, ok, will look at your branh first, let me try shares first :)
<mandel> ralsina, I have the aranduka books you shared with me working!
<mandel> \o/
<ralsina> cool!
<mandel> ralsina, if you want to see if it work in your system here is the mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/eq-add-ancestors-watches/+merge/73775
<mandel> alecu, I'm doing your review now
<alecu> mandel, please, wait. I've just seen some broken tests.
<alecu> sorry :P
<mandel> alecu, ok, I was just doing the code review, so feel free to change it :)
<gatox> ralsina, nessita another branch for review (help button): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/help-button-removed/+merge/73834
<nessita> gatox: you already went to the bank?
<nessita> (polite version of stop flooding with reviews :-P)
<gatox> nessita, nop.......
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> nessita, i have to go at lunch :(
<nessita> ack
<alecu> mandel, r1125, with the fixed test
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> gatox: I don't understand the test for that branch
<alecu> mandel, ping
<gatox> ralsina, just checking that the wizard doesn't have the window flag for the help button
<alecu> mandel, can it possibly be the case that the code in u.p.w.network_manager is butt ugly?
<ralsina> gatox: why not just flags & QtCore.Qt.WindowContextHelpButtonHint == 0
<gatox> ralsina, ............ shame on me
<alecu> I believe the code in NetworkManager is the thread that's preventing twisted from stopping.
<ralsina> gatox: there are 10 kinds of programmers. Those who think about doing bitwise operations, and those who don't.
<gatox> ralsina, right! jeje
<mandel> alecu, is ugly, we could make it a lot nicer by hooking it to twisted like we did with the fs
<mandel> alecu, but that is the way to get that the network is up or down, yet ugly
<mandel> I was planing to clean that
<alecu> mandel, I believe the pythoncom.PumpMessage() is never stopping
<alecu> mandel, because it waits for a WM_QUIT that it's never receiving
<mandel> alecu, that is possible, that code is ugly ugly
<alecu> mandel, also: we are sending the "SYS_NET_CONNECTED" event at start, all the time. Even when the network is not connected.
<gatox> ralsina, fixed :P
<gatox> ralsina, launchpad not updated yey
<gatox> yet
<mandel> alecu, always? well that is not a problem due to the sd that will try to connect and twisted would say no no
<ralsina> gatox: also, line 10 looks wrong
<mandel> alecu, which is the technique used when there is no NM
<ralsina> I mean, it works, but if by some miracle the original flags didn; t have that bit set it would break stuff
<mandel> alecu, but that code certainly needs a second iteration
<alecu> mandel, right. It's not such a big problem, but that takes some time
<jo-erlend> On 11.10, I'm still unable to use Desktopcouch in any way. I've been told here, that it's a known issue. Does anyone have a bug number that I can subscribe to?
<mandel> alecu, nevertheless can you take a look at the watches branch first, there are few hours before my EOD
<alecu> mandel, sure, sorry.
<ralsina> gatox: I think the right way is flags & ~QtCore.Qt.WindowContextHelpButtonHint
<gatox> ralsina, yep..... i was about to do that!
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<alecu> mandel, it's just that I saw the bit in ipc where the NM thread was started, and I guessed that was the issue with the dangling threads and the qt reactor not stopping.
<alecu> mandel, so, I'm running the tests with IPCInterface.test=True, and my guess is that the reactor will stop just fine.
<mandel> alecu, yeah? we initially had an issue with the looping call of the fs too, we need to hook that to twisted like the fs and listen to the stop event to kill the thread
<mandel> alecu, no, it won't I dont think I was that smart when I wrote that
<alecu> mandel, right. We should find a way to stop the thread
<mandel> alecu, lets file a bug and do this after the release in our 'sprint' in BA
<alecu> mandel, +!
<alecu> mandel, +1
<mandel> :D
<alecu> mandel, I think I'll try to fix this sooner. If I don't start the NM thread, I can stop syncdaemon with Ctrl-C
<gatox> ralsina, done
<ralsina> gatox: that works without the int() calls?
<gatox> yep
<alecu> mandel, I think that the NM thread not stopping takes a toll on the reliability of SD
<ralsina> then you can remove it in line 23 :-)
<mandel> alecu, true? it is bad when trying to stop it certainly? I'm nearly done with your review by the way
<mandel> alecu, but please, review my branch asap, I wont be here next week :(
<mandel> I'm on holidays
<alecu> mandel, !!!!
<alecu> mandel, I did not know
<alecu> mandel, I'll review it asap, and I'll take a look at this thread next week
<mandel> alecu, cool thx a lot!!!
<ralsina> gatox: "then you can remove it in line 23 :-)" just in case you missed it because I didn't say your nick
<gatox> ralsina, i read that..... i'm checking if it is ok
<gatox> ralsina, if i do that...... i can't compare it with 0
<gatox> ralsina, ....... maybe with QtCore.Qt.QWidget
<ralsina> Nah, it's ok, use the int() then
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<gatox> now is time to go to the bank
<mandel> alecu, +1 on your branch, I have approved the MP too
<ralsina> hmmm we are having a serious memory consumption problem in syncdaemon
<mandel> ein?
<ralsina> mandel: up to 300MB and rasing about 500K/sec
<ralsina> mandel: probably not your branch's fault
<alecu> mandel, revisate ésta: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/make-it-stop
<alecu> mandel, that is, try the branch by running the tests and seeing that they end up properly, and by running syncdaemon, and being able to stop it with Ctrl-C
<alecu> mandel, if it works for you too we can make a proper branch out of it.
<alecu> mandel, and don't worry: I'm reviewing your branch, and made that while the tests were running :-)
<mandel> alecu, hehe I'm not worried, I know you are a man of your word...
<mandel> ralsina, is this when testin my branch?
<mandel> ralsina, is that a memleak?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but I have seen it on trunk too
<ralsina> mandel: Iwould guess it is
<alecu> mandel, and what word would that be?
<mandel> alecu, lego?
<mandel> :P
<alecu> juas
<mandel> hm? ubuntuone.logger is broken on windows? puto!
<mandel> ralsina, this is ashot in the dark, but could this be the reason to the memory problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680660/
<alecu> mandel, I've added a few comments on the style while I finish the review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/eq-add-ancestors-watches/+merge/73775
<mandel> alecu, ok, on them
<ralsina> mandel: I was not getting that
<ralsina> mandel: I will take a better look once your branch and alecu's are landed
<mandel> ralsina, I'm getting it on stderr
<ralsina> but I just killed it and it was using 1.3GB of ram :-(
<mandel> ralsina, neverthless the handler is broken
<ralsina> mandel: you think it was keeping the backlog in memory?
<ralsina> mandel: that doesn't explain 1.3GB of usage :-)
<mandel> ralsina, it could? although 1.3 is waaaaay too much
<ralsina> ok, lunch for me
<mandel> alecu, pushed the style changes
<mandel> alecu, I need to go for some time since otherwise the stores will be closed, I'll be back on time to make any change required to the review
<alecu> mandel, I'm approving... but LP is so slow today.
<mandel> alecu, hurray!
<mandel> I mean, for the +1 :P
<karni> rye: was this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+bug/806002 related to auto-upload or just manual upload of any file?
<rye> manual upload, don't think that anybody will want to blindly upload */* from the storage
<karni> rye: I mean, U1F supports uploading a file of any type. Just touch "plus/add" > File
<karni> rye: Is that what you meant?
<karni> rye: We didn't have that before, but I've added that some time ago, and probably forgot to update the bug status.
<rye> karni, let me check
<rye> karni, tested on Adobe reader - opened pdf, clicked share - no U1
<karni> rye: ack
<nessita> mandel: I'm doing your review now (ancestors)
<rye> karni, it works the other way, like you described, but it does not look like it is able to accept arbitrary mimetypes
<karni> rye: I just uploaded a ".dropsync" file (of unknown to me MIME type) from AndExplorer using Send option (they call it send, it's just share)
<karni> rye: I'll verify how we register the share option.
<karni> rye: You're right, thanks!
<gatox> i'm bakc
<gatox> back
<karni> rye: any chance you have another app behaving like that? I've registered U1F for */* under both "android.intent.action.SEND" and "android.intent.action.SENDTO" with no luck
 * nessita -> quick lunch
<karni> rye: any chance you have another app behaving like that? I've registered U1F for */* under both "android.intent.action.SEND" and "android.intent.action.SENDTO" with no luck
<rye> karni, ummm, define:no luck?
<karni> rye: sorry, stupid me. no luck = Adobe Reader does not display U1F in the 'Share' dialog
<karni> rye: I can share custom files from other apps
<karni> rye: I'll sit on in, ignore me. Thanks for reporting that.
<rye> karni, hm, maybe it is doing something weird there
<rye> karni, is OI FILE Manager sending it right? or any other file manager out there for Android
<rye> karni, ah, re-read your message about AndExplorer
<karni> rye: I'll look into it! :)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel, alecu: I added a couple of needs fixing to ancestors branch.
<nessita> ralsina: talking to my office mate, I just remember that I have this Monday off (I swapped it from August 22)
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll take a look
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok
<mandel> nessita, but will have to be later 2day
<ralsina> nessita: unless you want to re-swap it?
<nessita> mandel: please try to fix those today because MOnday I\ m not coming
<nessita> mandel: drop me an email when you push the changes, so I can re-review
<nessita> and do not block the brancj
<mandel> nessita, will do, but is EOD here.. that why I'll do it after I do some shoping :)
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita, changes pushed?
<nessita> you tell me?
<nessita> :-P
<mandel> nessita, yep, done but I did not have the time to run the tests? so I might have to be back, need to go or I wont have dinner, laters!
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> with mandel and alecu's branches, syncdaemon seems to work very smoothly :-) Except for runaway memory usage :-(
<alecu> ralsina, but "runaway memory usage" is not new, right?
<ralsina> alecu: no, I think it's old, just we never cared for it until now. I hoped it was related to the IPC bug and go away with it
<nessita> ralsina: can you see a pattern for that? like, when syncdaemon processes a UDF memory raises
<nessita> or when is IDLE
<nessita> or when controlpanel contacts it
<ralsina> nessita: not u1cp because I did not start it
<nessita> for example, if there is no controlpanel interaction, does memory increases the same?
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ralsina: is there any other pattern you can distinguish?
<ralsina> I will try in a clean account without UDFs to see what happens
<ralsina> no UDFs ==> stable memory usage
<nessita> ralsina: which may indicate that watchs are consuming mem
<nessita> alecu: is that logical/possible? ^
<ralsina> started trunk controlpanel, got this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680758/
<ralsina> and this on syncdaemon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680759/
<alecu> nessita, not likely: watches are set on "Ubuntu One" too.
<nessita> ralsina: look like bad credentials
<nessita> ubuntuone.controlpanel.web_client.WebClientError: ('400', 'Invalid consumer.')
<nessita> indeed
<nessita> 2011-09-02 14:53:56,369 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'AUTH_FAILED'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 239; hash: 0) ----
<ralsina> but but but
<ralsina> I did login
<nessita> ralsina: without further debugging (which may be needed), smells like old controlpanel pycs
<ralsina> nessita: ok, looking fot that
<nessita> or pycs mess up
<alecu> ralsina, when running control panel did you set the PYTHONPATH to use the new u1-client?
<ralsina> alecu: argh
 * ralsina is stupid
<ralsina> the auth error could explain the stable memory
 * ralsina gets new credentials and restarts
<ralsina> ffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu the wizard's credentials are not valid now :-(
 * ralsina is going to take 10 minutes for a cofee, bang his head on the table and be right back with a sunnier attitude
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: can I haz a review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-backend/+merge/73862
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: that branch make widgets share the same backend instance
<alecu> looking
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, question: why are you using a qstackedwidget in control panel?
<nessita> gatox: I owe you reviews, I know
<nessita> gatox: yes
<gatox> nessita, jejeje no, this time wasn't about that
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, did you read my question?
<ralsina> nessita: would it be tricky to get a small branch that starts the stackedwidget with the regular u1cp showing instead of the login page?
<nessita> gatox: sorry, I read "are you using", not "why are you using"
<nessita> gatox: I'm using it because I need it :-)
<nessita> gatox: we have 2 screen, that we need to swicth between them
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh, ok
<nessita> depending on if the user has credentials or not
<nessita> gatox: you can try it your self! :-) wanna instructions?
<gatox> nessita,  no... no problem, just wanted to know why that widget was there......
<nessita> ah :-)
 * gatox is fighting with widgets sizes
<ralsina> gatox: we discussed that! (you brought up stackedlayout)
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, not sure what you asked :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i remember that
<nessita> ralsina: can you please rephrase?
<ralsina> nessita: the stackedwidget shows the login page by default. So if sso-client is not running, and credentials take a second to arrive, it flashes
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> it would seem (to me) more logical that the tabs are shown, and then, if there are no credentials, it switches to the login page
<nessita> ralsina: hum, that will not work, let me explain why
<ralsina> nessita: also, +1 on the last branch, with a little golden star sticker.
<nessita> ralsina: if we show the "management" panel (the non-signin one) first, all the inner panels will try to load the info, and we'll get tons of traces due to credentials not being there
<ralsina> nessita: yikes
<nessita> ralsina: does that make sense?
<ralsina> nessita: yes it does.
<ralsina> how about a blank page then?
<nessita> ralsina: we should try not to show anything until the credentials answer is there?
<nessita> right
<ralsina> show the window, the overlay, but nothing behind it
<nessita> ralsina: yes, let me try a simple approach
<ralsina> cool
<nessita> if the idea I have works, is easy
<nessita> ralsina: can you please file a bug in the mean time?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: branch ready! :-P
<ralsina> nessita: bug is #839795
<nessita> ralsina: can you please try IRL? I have almost 0 delay, is hard to tell this is what we want: lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/nothing
<nessita> ralsina: MP is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/nothing/+merge/73865
<nessita> alecu: ping
<ralsina> seems like the credentials problem is not global, since with another account I can login.
<ralsina> nessita: checking!
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: I still see issues in this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/eq-add-ancestors-watches/+merge/73775 but since I'm leaving to uni, and I'm not coming next Monday, I was wondering if I should approve and you add the needs fixing until the test is fixed
<alecu> nessita, I can do it, yes.
<nessita> great
<alecu> nessita, and since mandel goes on vacations next week I can take over that branch
<nessita> alecu: mandel goes on vacation next week?
<nessita> I did not know that
<ralsina> nessita: I forgot to announce it
<nessita> ralsina: is... kind of... unexpected it
<ralsina> the same thing hapened with li-sette's we should define a vacation announcement protocol
<nessita> alecu: so, shall I approve the branch or we're rejecting it (since you may be proposing a new one)?
<jo-erlend> is the development of Ubuntu One and Desktop-Couch completely closed, or can I follow the work on bugs, etc somewhere?
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> alecu: hi! I was telling you:
<alecu> my laptop has just kernelpaniced
<nessita> alecu: so, shall I approve the branch or we're rejecting it (since you may be proposing a new one)?
<alecu> nessita, let's reject it, and I'll fix it
<nessita> alecu: great, thanks
<nessita> I'm leaving soon crowd
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: I'll will have to finish the reviews next week... I guess ralsina can add the branches to the installer without merging those?
<nessita> ralsina: did the "nothing" branch work?
<ralsina> nessita: haven't tried it yet
<gatox> nessita, ralsina also..... i'm finishing with the fixes in control panel (is something really small), but it took me a while to find it
<ralsina> nessita: works. It's all pink though :-D
<alecu> nessita, have a nice weekend.
<nessita> ralsina: no pink, orange I guess
<ralsina> nessita: could you mail me the list of your branches that should go into the release?
<ralsina> orange+white = pinkish :-)
<nessita> ralsina: just the two under review:
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/nothing/+merge/73865
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-backend/+merge/73862
<ralsina> I think I will just merge "nothing" since it's almost trivial and it works
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> ralsina, gatox, alecu: have a great weekend, let's rest
<gatox> nessita, byeeee
<gatox> you too
<ralsina> off to pick up the kid
<ralsina> and back
<karni> pizza, yum
<ralsina> I am currently having the best ubuntu one run on windows EVER
<ralsina> everything is working, and memory usage is not running away, and the UI is responsive, and I can see only one ugly bit of UI that needs fixing
<karni> ralsina: \o/
<ralsina> what the heck, let's package it
<karni> ;D
<alecu> so, EOW for me
<alecu> bye all!
<gatox> ralsina_away, if you are still around and need something let me know! i'm back
<ralsina_away> gatox: nah, I packaged it :-)
<ralsina_away> gatox: You could take a look at bug #839844 but it can wait until monday
<gatox> ralsina_away, ok
#ubuntuone 2011-09-03
<Doughy> Mu U1 won't sync because I'm getting this error: "description: local and server roots are different"
<Doughy> My*
<Doughy> Anyone know how to fix?
<duanedesign> happy weekend
#ubuntuone 2011-09-04
<zacktu> 1) i want to sync hidden files in my home directory, so i will mark /home/zacktu to be synchronized -- right?  2) in order to make my home directory small i will move one directory out of /home/zacktu and have a symbolic link to it -- my understanding is that ubuntuone will ignore that file -- righ?
<karni> zacktu: you can't mark your home directory to be synchronized
<karni> zacktu: you can only mark directories within your home to be synchronized
<karni> zacktu: Ubuntu One does not follow symbolic links.
<karni> (It just doesn't support that, at least yet.)
<zacktu> well that answers the question -- i assumed that ubuntuone wouldn't follow symbolic links, but did hope that i could mark the entire home directory so as to include the "dot" files with all the profiles
<karni> zacktu: you could keep config files in a directory synced to U1, and symlink these config files to their location in home. just a thought.
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign \o
<duanedesign> karni: how are you today?
<karni> duanedesign: good, thank you. finally feel the presure and started writing my thesis.
<karni> duanedesign: are your eyes better?
<duanedesign> karni: thesis?
<karni> duanedesign: bsc
<karni> *BSc
<duanedesign> karni: ugh yes thank you for asking. About every year or so i get these cysts on the inside of my eyelid.
<karni> duanedesign: I know the story. I'm happy it's better!
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> karni: now that I have health insurance I might go see a doctor next time it happens. I saw a doctor the first time it happened but I was like 13
<duanedesign> karni: you know python?
<karni> duanedesign: wow, that must have been years ago
<karni> duanedesign: why ask? :)
<karni> duanedesign: I like Python, I've read tons of Python, I would not say, however, I know Python.
<duanedesign> I have an application that syncs config files using couch. I am thinking of conveting it to using file sync
<duanedesign> i have been reading this morning on how to use the REST api in Python
<karni> duanedesign: Have you used jdo's u1rest client?
<karni> duanedesign: stipple, was it?
<duanedesign> i have not
<duanedesign> and yes it is stipple
<duanedesign> seems to be a popu;ar request by users. I saw the converstation you had earlier
<duanedesign> karni: cool i think i found it
#ubuntuone 2012-08-27
<mandel> morning all!
<czajkowski> mandel: aloha
<mandel> czajkowski, hello :)
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning, how is the tooth?
<mandel> gatox, if your face look like a balloon take a pict!
<gatox> mandel, painnnnn, but manageable....... but the doctor recommend me not to get surgery before my trip because soomething can go wrong... so i will need to extract it when i get back :
<gatox> :S
<gatox> not, my face looks normal....... well, normal......... as usual
<gatox> jejee
<mandel> gatox, ouch! well, I hope it does not give you any problems in NZ
<gatox> mandel, i hope that too..... my major concern is not being able to speak the next sunday.... but the doctor gave a lot of painkillers just in case for my trip jeje
<mandel> gatox, if not, speak via the pc :)
<mandel> gatox, that and a wheelchair and you will be more than impressive hehehe
<gatox> jejejjejejjejeje
<gatox> mandel, espeak "hello, i'm going to talk about ninja-ide"
<mandel> just like that hehehe
<gatox> jejejje
<mandel> gatox, if I where you I would record it just in case, at least you can be there and show a video in person :)
<gatox> jeejeje
<mandel> gatox, I saw that ralsina fixed lots of the ui problems in mac, right?
<gatox> na..... i'm going to talk..... even with pain.... i prepare a really funny presentation http://ubuntuone.com/7fMIOKbq3xfPjwEOVghGMD
<gatox> mandel, i heard something about it, but didn't see any branch
<mandel> gatox, awesome, I'm in the process of fixing the dead references once and for all :)
<mandel> I hate that ipc code..
<mandel> gatox, and turns out that the macfsevents guy used to work for canonical, so the changes should land in upstream :)
<gatox> jeje yes, i saw your twit
<mandel> small world
<alecu> hello, all!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> I need to get lunch or I'll die, catch you in 30/45 min
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: yes I did and they are merged already
<gatox> cool
<ralsina> mandel: see why you didn't have to worry about those? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, alecu i've made some updates in my branch
<alecu> gatox: ack
<gatox> alecu, sorry for the long branch..... it was too late when i realize..... but a lot of parts of the branch are really trivial
<gatox> alsooooo... please remember that today is my last day before the vacation.... so if you could do the reviews today, so i fix anything i need to fix, IT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED!
<alecu> gatox: yup, I remember!
<gatox> thx! :D
 * alecu is not happy reviewing long branches.
<gatox> i know.... sorry..
 * alecu reviews anyways, and makes a small note to play saboteur tonight, and kill a few ninjas.
<alecu> gatox: in ubuntuone/controlpanel/backend.py, in def get_public_files()...
<alecu> gatox: I think there's a returnValue missing
<gatox> alecu, mmmm that method doesn't return anything....... just trigger the action, and the informatoin is retrieved in the signal PublicFilesList
<alecu> gatox: oh, right.
<ralsina_> Hello, this is me on the backup IRC client, so if you said anything I need to know since friday, please repeat ;-)
<alecu> gatox: why do we set qss inside the code??? I mean btn_icon_style='''....''' for instance.
<alecu> gatox: isn't there a way to just change the style by qss id name or something similar?
<gatox> alecu, i did it that way..... because we use the same enhancer..... to build different line edits with buttons, and in one of them we need a special style but not in the other
<alecu> gatox: I understand why we need to change the style.
<gatox> alecu, i could do 2 qss styles, and let the user specify just the  name
<alecu> gatox: right!
<gatox> do you prefer that?
<alecu> gatox: that's what I was asking about.
<alecu> gatox: yes: I would prefer if we keep all the styling together.
<alecu> gatox: anyway: not a blocker for this branch, so please add it as a new bug.
<gatox> alecu, as you wish..... i can change that in a few secs
<gatox> alecu, do you mind if i do it now?
<alecu> gatox: no, go ahead!
<gatox> alecu, roger that
<alecu> gatox: I've added a couple of comments to the branch, but I'm still reviewing it.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<alecu> gatox: same question regarding the <span style="..."> inside the QLabels.... can't they get the style from the QSS?
<gatox> alecu, nop
<gatox> alecu, we have label styling in several places
<alecu> gatox: :-(
<alecu> gatox: yes, I see that it's done all over our code.
<gatox> alecu, that's why you can customize different parts of the same string in different ways.... as we do there
<alecu> gatox: right, but perhaps QLabels have a way to do that like in html. Like <span class="qssname">, and in the qss you define the right style.
<ralsina_> alecu: no, you would have to set a CSS stylesheet for the QLabels to do that
<ralsina_> alecu: and then set the same stylesheet on each QLabel
<alecu> gatox, ralsina_: if there's no option to do this, then let's move all these custom styles (colors and font sizes) into just one file. I think we should not have styles scattered everywhere.
<alecu> gatox: anyway: not blocking for this branch, don't worry about fixing it here.
<ralsina_> alecu: yes, a few constants is a better idea
<ralsina_> gatox, alecu: file a bug
<gatox> alecu, ralsina_ i'll file that bug
<gatox> ralsina_, alecu bug created...
<ralsina_> gatox: awesome
<mandel> ralsina_, yes, I saw :)
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina_, alecu, mmcc, do you know how to reproduce the 'Stale Broker'  exception in any of the platforms (Windows or Mac) ?
<mandel> gatox, ^
<ralsina_> mandel: not intentionally
<gatox> mandel, nop.....
<ralsina_> mandel: on mac, apparently it's enough to just switch tabs a few times
<mandel> ralsina_, ok, good to know, I wonder why it happens because that means that the object ref in the server side is not valid anymore, I want to try if re-requesting the ref is ok or the root is also funky
<ralsina_> mandel: my guess is the TCP socket for IPC reconnects and you get a new ref but that's just guessing
<ralsina_> mandel: and then the old ref is stale
<mandel> ralsina_, which can only happen if the root object is gc, so in theory it should also be out
<mandel> ralsina_, expecting the exception in the tools code and reconnecting if needed should fix the problem, got a solution like that I'll test it and will propose
<mandel> ralsina_, should also fix the problem on windows :)
<ralsina_> mandel: awwwwwwwesome
<ralsina_> this is the "fix the stupid bugs we are dragging for a year" week!
<mandel> lol
<alecu> gatox: a few more comments on the branch (still reviewing)
<gatox> alecu, ack
<ralsina_> Oh, sqlite, I love you but I hate you so much.
<mandel> alecu, I should not be using iteritems in new code, right? what is the new method to be used called?
<ralsina_> mandel: just use items
<mandel> ralsina_, but that is not an iterator, right?
<ralsina_> mandel: it's one in py3, not in py2
<mandel> ah...
<ralsina_> mandel: and yes, that means it's less efficient in py2. Unless you expect a bazillion items...
<mandel> ralsina_, should not be a problem, is just the signals that has already been connected so that on reconnection we do still work correctly
<ralsina_> mandel: ok
<chaselivingston> mmcc, mandel: I've been getting an error quite a bit recently from the mac app, something about "calling stale broker"
<chaselivingston> any ideas?
<mandel> chaselivingston, yes, is my top bug atm :)
<chaselivingston> mandel: awesome, good to know :)
<mandel> chaselivingston, seems that the ipc reconnects, there is a gc call and the remote objects are gone
<mandel> in case you wanted to know the possible reason
<chaselivingston> mandel: haha thanks
<ralsina_> chaselivingston: we probably are going to get a new build today that fixes a few f the reported issues
<chaselivingston> ralsina_: awesome, looking forward to checking it out
<ralsina_> chaselivingston: may even have something useful in the "share" tab :-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina_: haha, nice!
 * mandel feels dirty than usual when patching __getattr__
<ralsina_> mandel: that doesn't feel like something that would have to be done in any sane code
<mandel> ralsina_, is for a testcase because the perspective_broker implementation of sdtools uses __getattr_ to wrap any attribute call with a possible deferred call
<ralsina_> mandel: ok, if you are testing crazy code I suppose it's ok
<mandel> ralsina_, yes, it is crazy code
<gatox> alecu, i'm a little confuse about this: There's an extra blank line after "class ShareLinksPanel" and its docstring. ...... i was told that was the way to do it
<gatox> is it wrong?
<ralsina_> gatox: Leaving an extra line between the class and the docstring if the class has more than one "block" in it is ok according to the PEP
<gatox> ralsina_, more than one "block"?
<gatox> multiline docstring?
<ralsina_> gatox: but there's two blanks BELOW the docstring
<ralsina_> gatox: no, if a class has, for example, two methods, which are separated by blanks, then the docstring should be separated by blanks too
<ralsina_> gatox: oh, wait. that's only one below, sorry
<ralsina_> gatox: that docstring is ok, except it's missing the final "."
<gatox> ralsina_, so..... my docstrings are ok?
<ralsina_> gatox: ok, according to pep257, one-line docstrings have no blaks before or after
<gatox> ok..... so deleting that.... grrrrr contradictory peps!
<ralsina_> gatox: the extra blank lines before and/or after is only for multiline docstrings
<ralsina_> gatox: and don't forget the "." :-
<ralsina_> )
<dobey> oh bugger. ui freeze *is* on thursday :(
<ralsina_> dobey: I thought it was next week!
<dobey> nope. next week is b1 release; ui and b1 freeze are thursday (aug 30)
<ralsina_> dobey: just checked, you are right :-/
<ralsina_> dobey: so we need to do releases again, right?
<dobey> 3.99.90 release is scheduled for today, yes :)
<ralsina_> dobey: hmmm late toay I hope ;-)
<alecu> gatox: sorry, I'm feeling not quite well today, so I was afk.
<gatox> alecu, no problem
<ralsina_> dobey: at least u1cp
<gatox> alecu, get better! :)
<alecu> gatox: re: the extra blank lines, I mean the empty lines between the class definition and the docstring
<gatox> alecu, yes, ralsina already explain it to me
<alecu> gatox: ah, ok.
<dobey> time dilation bubble would be awesome right now
<ralsina_> dobey: yeah
<ralsina_> dobey: in any case, we don't have any UI changes pending AFAIR except for diego's and the rb stuff that was going to need exceptions anyway
<ralsina_> dobey: and all the dash stuff is in libunity and the exceptions are njpatel's to request
<dobey> icons
<ralsina_> dobey: right, missed that one
<mmcc> good morning everyone!
<dobey> meh
<ralsina_> good morning mmcc!
<ralsina_> dobey: so, average morning? ;-)
<mmcc> good news - this morning I got a response from an Apple dev relations person about the blocking issue I had on Friday :) -> no time spent waiting for help!
<dobey> reminder of all the things you wanted to get done and don't have time to do, morning
<ralsina_> mmcc: awesome
<mmcc> also, OS security-enforcement code that crashes when you send it a string instead of a dictionary -> yikes!
<ralsina_> mmcc: so, feeling good about another build today?
<mmcc> ralsina_: right now I am. ask again in 20 minutes ;)
<ralsina_> mmcc: will do :-)
<mandel> mmcc, before you do the build, let me know there is a branch I'd like you to include for testing
<ralsina_> mmcc, dobey, alecu, gatox, mandel, briancurtin, thisfred_: standup starts in 7, ends in 9 ;-)
<gatox> ack
<mmcc> mandel: sure.
<thisfred_> yipyip
<alecu> ralsina_: do we have techleads call today_
<alecu> ?
<ralsina_> alecu: apparently not
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina_> me
<ralsina_> dobey, thisfred_, mmcc, briancurtin: tick tock
<ralsina_> oops, not you briancurtin :-)
<dobey> meh
<briancurtin> yessss, i'm out of the twitter shaming
<thisfred_> me
<alecu> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Could not work on friday due to stupid telefonica changing all the network. Looked at the stale broker problem, we have reconnection problems which seem to be common on mac. Made code that will reconnect and get new remote objects with the correct python references. Talked with macfsevents to land our changes in, should be ok, also developer is an ex-canonical :)
<mandel> TODO: 1-1 ralsina. Find what import is screwing up my tests. Test the code irl. Move to the next ugly bug (to be defined).
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> gatox, your turn!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose Share Links tab branch, with all the functionality. Start fixing the branch according some comments.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixing the branch. Prepare for my vacations. Enjoy vacations.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> COMMENT:
<gatox> I'll be back on September 10th.
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: subprocess, read up on python-defer
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out cross-version subprocess stdout/stderr once and for all...
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: got vala doing oauth and calling webservices with libsoup (thanks rye!). reviews, more reviews.
<alecu> TODO: more reviews, more vala, learn nux
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina_
<ralsina_> DONE: redid mac env, fixed a couple of mac UI issues (yay), helped around, reviews, canonicaladmin, etc. TODO: check schedules, check exceptions,  hopefully fix some other stuff, coordinate with other teams BLOCKED: the UK bankholiday is not helping NEXT dobey
<dobey> DONE: reviews, py3 rb plug-in
<dobey> TODO: releases, icon generating magic, music store work
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred_: go
<thisfred_> DONE: refactored v1 and v2 music web api to use common base.py TODO: introduce u1db to base.py BLO(CKED: no NEXT
<ralsina_> NO SHAMING TODAY!
<gatox> ralsina_, yes! mmcc
<ralsina_> oops!
<gatox> or he is not around?
<ralsina_> mmcc? ;-)
<ralsina_> gatox: he was a little while ago
 * ralsina_ goes work on the shaming
<gatox> alecu, branch has been updated
<alecu> gatox: great
<ralsina_> https://twitter.com/ralsina/status/240102457026437122
<gatox> jejejjej
<mmcc> sorry, toddler emergency, back now. perfect timing…
<mmcc> DONE: launchd, updated dev instructions, discussed daemon
<mmcc> upgrade and versioning issues
<mmcc> TODO: launchd
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<ralsina_> cool, comments?
<ralsina_> mmcc: sorry, had I known it was because of toddler issues I woul have held it ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina_: no prob :)
<ralsina_> I wouldn't have expected this to work, but we are having much cleaner standups lately :-)
<ralsina_> EOM
<gatox> twitter shaming is a powerful weapon
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> gatox: double dot here: """Get the information of the shares.."""
<gatox> alecu, fixed
<alecu> gatox: do you have the number for the bug I asked you to create earlier today?
<gatox> ah yes..... adding to the comment
<gatox> alecu, done
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> ok; lunch and then a lot of work. bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, could you build the app bundle using lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/stale-broker ??
<mmcc> ok mandel - you mean right now or just when we do the next build to share?
<mmcc> btw, have you tried building the app yourself? I still don't know if anyone else has done it recently
<mandel> mmcc, next time :)
<mmcc> mandel: k
<mandel> mmcc, no I have not, if you point me to instructions I'll do it right now :)
<mmcc> ubuntuone-windows-installer/scripts/README-mac.txt
<gatox_lunch> alecu, i forgot to fix something.... doing it now
<mmcc> mandel, probably best to be using the new buildout
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'll give it a try
<mmcc> great
<mmcc> mandel, one thing I just noticed in there. py2app might already be installed on your system but it's probably out of date. you will need to get py2app and its dependencies from bitbucket
<mandel> mmcc, ok, so no easy_install, right?
<mmcc> mandel: I don't think he's released the changes you need yet…
<mandel> ack
<czajkowski> dobey: you about ?
<mmcc> mandel: here are the deps you need to install -- py2app last: altgraph modulegraph macholib py2app
<mmcc> all from bitbucket.org/ronaldoussoren
<briancurtin> czajkowski: he just went to lunch a few minutes ago
<czajkowski> briancurtin: thanks
<mmcc> I just did 'python setup.py develop' from each, but you could install instead of develop, if you don't need to tweak it
<mmcc> and you shouldn't
<czajkowski> dobey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers-libs was registered but licience left empty can you get someone to change it please, it's in my review queue
<czajkowski> thanks
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'll just be like a machine and follow each step
 * mmcc is one step closer to a botnet
<ralsina> ah, back with the good IRC client :-)
<mandel> ralsina, on trunk I see a funny mirroed loading widget, is this known?
<ralsina> mandel: no idea what you mea
<ralsina> n
<mandel> ralsina, let me post a pict, I'll do it as soon as I'm done testing :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, just happens at the very beginning of the app
<ralsina> mandel: oh, wait, you see two overlays?
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> mandel: one is global the other one is on the tab, no idea why that started happening
<mandel> ralsina, oh, ok
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1? or are you to busy right now?
<ralsina> mandel: it clears up in a couple of seconds though
<ralsina> mandel: in 17'?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I noticed
<mandel> ralsina, 17' mins then :)
<mandel> ralsina, if you use --with-icon the overlay seems to stay there
<ralsina> mandel: hmmm you shoud be getting an exception somewhere in that case
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'm looking into solving the json decode issues we have which are usually error pages coming from the server ad will take a look closer to that, the stale brokers problems seems to be fixed or hard to reproduce when running from comandline
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, can I have a review for the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/stale-broker/+merge/121456
<ralsina> mandel: mumblez
<mandel> ralsina, sure, launching the thing
<alecu> gatox_lunch: I added one final needsfixing to the branch. I might agree to move it to a new bug, so let's discuss it when you get back.
<alecu> gatox_lunch: otherwise the branch is in good shape to me.
<mmcc> mandel: do you know why the PB is getting disconnected? just reconnecting seems like a band-aid to me…
<mandel> mmcc, no idea, the issue does happen on widows again. Twisted will reconnect automatically, what the code does is to re-request the references of the server side objects so that we do not ask for the wrong id
<mandel> mmcc, the way pb works is that it uses the python object id to point to the object that should perform the requested method, and when that objects is gc you get a stale broker error
<mandel> mmcc, the main reason would be that the factory is release the root object which is the only guy that has the reference to all remote objects which then are also gc
<mmcc> mandel: understood, but why is the connection getting broken in the first place?
<mandel> mmcc, no idea
<mandel> mmcc, will need to look deeper in twisted to know exactly why, alecu any idea?
<mmcc> someone mentioned TCP timeouts earlier, but we're not using TCP, right? are we just mis-configuring the initial connection or something?
<mmcc> I mean, auto-reconnecting might be useful to have anyway, and your code is logging when it happens, that's good, but I'd also like to try to fix the root problem too
<mandel> mmcc, I'll look closer during the tests to catch the reason, I also want to know why :)
<mandel> at least we have a way to fix the issue or better said, not expose the issue to the user
<mandel> ralsina, an example of the json decode issue is shown in the image of bug 1040910
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040910 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "U1 Darwin Client Crash on OSX " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040910
<gatox> alecu, reviewing your comments
<alecu> gatox: one second, I'm adding one more thing.
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<gatox> alecu, i've just fixed the FakeDesktopService thing that i forgot
<alecu> gatox: done. Two things of notice in the comments: some tests are missing, and the UI gets unresponsive for 15 seconds on startup.
<alecu> mmcc, mandel: the only time I noticed that the PB connection is dropped is when one of the two process speaking dies or finishes, or is killed.
<mmcc> alecu, mandel - what was triggering the stale broker errors in the bug? I never saw them… were they with syncdaemon or some other backend process?
<mandel> alecu, any idea on where to start looking on why twisted reconnects? the issues is definitely related to the refs being removed
<mandel> mmcc, I have seen it via changing the tabs in control panel, chaselivingston has seen them too that way
<gatox> alecu, i'll split the keyPress code..... and try to see how to avoid the blocking thing
<alecu> gatox: I think we can split keypress and add tests to it on a different branch.
<alecu> gatox: I'm more worried about the blocking thing
<alecu> gatox: my guess is that it might get worse for people with much more files.
<alecu> gatox: how many files do you have in the account you tested with?
<gatox> alecu, probably...... because here is less than 15 sec
<gatox> alecu, i only have 854mb
<alecu> gatox: I've got 17000 files (mostly photos)
<gatox> alecu, i don't have so much files
<alecu> gatox: 30Gb
<mmcc> mandel: so if changing tabs makes it happen, does that mean it's the control panel backend and not the syncdaemon?
<alecu> gatox: so, this will get worse for people with more files.
<gatox> alecu, yes
<mmcc> mandel: I'm trying to find the connection between the CP backend and the code you changed in u1-client on your branch…
<chaselivingston> mandel, mmcc: it seems as if uploading has stopped as a result of that stale broker issue as well
<gatox> alecu, i tried to do something about it.... but it seems didn't work.... will take a deeper look at that now
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok, noted… :\
<mmcc> chaselivingston: are you observing that via the UI, or looking at the web interface?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: that is assuming that the size of the u1 folder locally should match its size on the website
<mandel> mmcc, so the back end uses ubuntuone/platform/tools to make the calls to the server side, I need to double check how the control panel backend and the control panel interact but AFAIK they do not use ipc
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, how do the control panel and the control panel backend interact on mac, do they use IPC?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: guess that answered your question :)
<mandel> mmcc, if the answer to that ^ is a yes I have to add similar code for them just in case
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes…
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> chaselivingston, I have made the changes and have not seen a problem yet
<mandel> gatox, yes.. bummer or 'mierda' as you please..
<chaselivingston> mandel: meaning you're running a new build?
<mmcc> gatox: it uses code in sso, though, right?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: he's running from source
<mandel> chaselivingston, I'm doing irl tests from source :)
<gatox> mmcc, not for that.... or i'm missing something
<chaselivingston> mmcc, mandel: gotcha, well good to know something is coming that should fix what I'm seeing
<alecu> gatox: and here's a bug: if you scroll not using the down key (for instance with the scrollwheel), no new items are added to the list.
<mmcc> gatox: well, grepping for 'ipc' gets nothing in ubuntuone-control-panel/
<alecu> gatox: also, pgdown pgup do not work.
<mandel> chaselivingston, mmcc know the branch with the fix, we want to put it there for irl testing before landing
<mmcc> so I figured it was getting it somewhere else
<mandel> mmcc, I know that ubuntuone/platform/tools uses ipc, which is what is used to talk with sd
<mandel> mmcc, I'll keep looking there to see if there is more ipc to fix
<gatox> alecu, ok..... i'll try to add all of that today...... but i suggest that something like that is missing a t the end of the day, we should open bugs for that..... because that is not blocking... and i'm not going to be here for 2 weeks
<mmcc> mandel: right, I see the sd tool being used in cp, but nothing else. but how is changing tabs related to our connection to SD? and SD isn't dying, right? do we have more than one connection to SD? (one per tab?!)
<alecu> gatox: of course! do not waste time with pg/pgdown nor scroll: those can wait.
<alecu> gatox: those are just bugs
<alecu> gatox: but the delay that is added is more serious, because nightlies will have that delay for every user with many files.
<mandel> mmcc, we have one sdtool per tab AFAIK, when there is a reconnect all those sdtools have old references but the update is just done when you move to the tab, we can say is lazy
<mandel> mmcc, but I'd need to double check that by looking at the code, it is not an area I've spent a long time with
<mmcc> mandel: ok. so I wonder if we're causing problems by reusing the same socket for multiple connections between the same two processes
<mandel> mmcc, should not be a problem, twisted should deal with that
<mandel> but yet again, god only knows..
<mmcc> It's not inherently wrong to connect over the same socket multiple times between two processes, but I bet twisted doesn't expect you to do that
<mandel> mmcc, it does, twisted in that matter is really good, but is worth looking at the internals
<alecu> gatox: I think I found inklings of the problem
<gatox> alecu, shoot
<alecu> gatox: trunk uses 0.8% of my 8Gb of ram. Your branch uses 5.8%!!!!
<alecu> gatox: that's only second to firefox with a lots of tabs opened.
<alecu> gatox: my guess is that the scanning of the files is using too much cpu on start, plus a lot of ram.
<gatox> alecu, mmmmmm..... that's probably because we have the information of the files in memory.... the other solution will be to store the info with sqlite and do queries while the user type...... not so sure about this
<mmcc> mandel: in my syncdaemon log just now, it looks like something's using TCP: ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - Connection started to host 127.0.0.1, port 53108.
<alecu> gatox: that sounds like an awful solution, using sqlite.
<gatox> i agree
<alecu> gatox: I would guess that there are a bunch of more elegant, and less resource intensive solutions.
<mandel> mmcc, yes, but that is action q, nothing to worry about regarding this bug, that is too low within sd
<mmcc> mandel: ok, but aren't we supposed to be using unix sockets for the IPC? just looking to see where we might be missing something here
<alecu> gatox: I'll try to come up with one while I have lunch.
<mandel> mmcc, all ipc was moved to sockets yes, we might have left out something not related with ipc but I would be surprised since we did not notice it on the windows port
<mmcc> mandel btw, does the monitor code log which monitor it is using anywhere?
<gatox> alecu, ok..... i'm improving the keyPressEvent method
<mmcc> mandel, I'm trying to verify that i"ve actually connected to the root daemon
<mandel> mmcc, lets ask in #chicharra (internal) about action q
<mandel> mmcc, hm.. i might not do it, let me check
<alecu> gatox: let's mumble with ralsina after I get back from lunch, and we can decide if we land it like this, or if we wait after you get back and come up with a different approach.
<gatox> ok
<mandel> mmcc, it does not log it
<mmcc> mandel: ok, well at least that means I might be using the right one :)
<mandel> mmcc, please file a bug and I'll have that fix tom morning
<mmcc> mandel: ok
<mandel> thx
<alecu> gatox: this line may have part of the blame:
<alecu> files_list += [os.path.join(root, f) for f in files]
<mmcc> mandel: bug #1042336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042336 in Ubuntu One Client "platform filesystem monitor code does not log which monitor it used" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042336
<alecu> gatox: try it with files_list.extend(...)
<mandel> mmcc, awesome, I'll do that asap
<mmcc> mandel: thanks
<gatox> alecu, will try
<alecu> gatox: or unrolling that list comprehension
<alecu> gatox: because += creates a whole new list each time
<alecu> (I *think*)
<ralsina> alecu: it shouldn't
 * ralsina checks
<alecu> ralsina: right, it does not.
<joshuahoover> ralsina, alecu: sounds like the sync indicator has landed in q now...can you take a look soon and see how much time you think it'll take for us to hook u1 up?
<ralsina> alecu: it just extends()
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I am guessing about a week of work but it may be we can't do it until after gatox comes back from vacation
<ralsina> joshuahoover: which means Sept. 17th
<alecu> joshuahoover: I'll take a look, sure. But yes, such bad timing, with gatox going on vacation :-(
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we may be able to make it happen sooner but I am not promising
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ah, k...would be good if you or someone else could take a look at it to see if there are any question/concerns we have about the api before gatox gets back
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes, that we can do
<joshuahoover> thanks
<dobey> czajkowski: hrmm
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we were talking with them about APIs and how to do stuf, it's just that things got merged late and some bad timing luck. But we'll get it done.
<dobey> speaking of vacations, i need to use mine at some point before the year ends
<ralsina> dobey: yes you do
<dobey> it's too bad i can't engineer the weather to be amiable during the holidays i take
<ralsina> dobey: YET
<ralsina> I'm off for lunch, will be back soonish.
<dobey> yeah, i need a kickstarter for my "global weather control doomsday device"
<mandel> dobey, sorry I have the patent of a 'device' of any form, color or shape that might but not may control the global weather, I have a small diagram of it too
<mmcc> why does it always have to be a doomsday device? why not a "pleasantday" device. or a birthday device? we could all have cake
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, feel free to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fs-darwin-logging/+merge/121466
<joshuahoover> ralsina: fyi...i filed bug #1042343 for a ffe for the sync indicator work and assigned to you (for now)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042343 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Ubuntu One integration with Q sync indicator" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042343
<czajkowski> dobey: indeed
<dobey> czajkowski: i'll review it when i get an answer
<czajkowski> dobey: cheers
<dobey> brb
<mandel> all, EOD for me, I need to walk the dog, see you tom!
<mandel> mmcc, remember to use the stale broker branch in the bundle, I'll like to see if it fixes the issue, alecu do please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/stale-broker/+merge/121456
<mandel> adios! o/
<mmcc> bye mandel, thanks
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mmcc> alecu I'd like your input on that one too - I'm wondering what the root cause is…
<mmcc> brb
 * briancurtin lunch
<ralsina> joshuahoover: awesome, thanks
<ralsina> mmcc: if it happens switching tabs, it may be between u1cp-frontend and u1cp-backend
<mmcc> ralsina: right… but those aren't actual separate processes, are they?
<ralsina> mmcc: no
<ralsina> mmcc: so probably not
<mmcc> btw, I was disconnected for a bit there, did I miss any discussion? sorry…
<ralsina> mmcc: no, I just caught up with backlog
<mmcc> ralsina ok.
<mmcc> arch. back again, stupid key shortcut
<gatox> alecu, let me know when you want to mumble with ralsina and me
<ralsina> hah! That bug is not darwin-specific. Which means I get to fix it in ubuntu. WIN!
<ralsina> gatox, alecu:whenever you guys say
<mmcc> ralsina: what bug?
<ralsina> mmcc: bug #1040899
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040899 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "“Limit upload speed” setting value not saving" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040899
<mmcc> oh right, yeah I verified it in precise
<ralsina> mmcc: which is one of the bugs QA reported from the mac exploratory testing
<ralsina> plus, it seems easy enough
<mmcc> yes
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: let's!
<ralsina> starting the mumbler
<briancurtin> ralsina: for run-tests scripts to support python3, is it acceptable for that to be done via a "-3" flag or does it need to be smarter than that?
<ralsina> briancurtin: smart is bad
<ralsina> briancurtin: ;-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: at least in this specific case, -3 is awesome
<briancurtin> alright, cool
<dobey> briancurtin: well, ideally we'd run the test suite on both 2 and 3
<dobey> briancurtin: but given where things are at the moment, we can't really do that
<briancurtin> dobey: yeah i was originally thinking that, since i end up manually running on 2 and then running on 3. do you think it's fine to go with a -3 flag for hte time being?
<dobey> briancurtin: the problem with doing that is that we have to pass the full path of the script to python, since we can't do "u1trial -3" for example
<dobey> briancurtin: so for OSX, it's a problem
<dobey> (and windows)
<mmcc> dobey: the new buildout has a python that accepts all flags
<mmcc> not sure if that helps with u1trial though
<briancurtin> dobey: i was doing that from within run-tests, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-run-tests/revision/92
<mmcc> oh, that's different than 'python -3'
<briancurtin> (i don't really know if that's a good solution, my bash knowledge is limited, but that least lets me run the tests on 2 and 3, albeit manually)
<dobey> briancurtin: oh, ick.
<dobey> briancurtin: that's not the same as python -3
<briancurtin> i know
<briancurtin> i want to execute tests on python2 and on python3
<dobey> so it won't catch things that break
<briancurtin> if that branch is wrong, how should run-tests execute tests on python2 and python3
<dobey> i really wish we didn't have to do all this -i foo.py -p foobar/windows junk
<briancurtin> i'm not (currently) worried about passing flags to the interpreter
<dobey> briancurtin: i think in cases where we can run the tests on both versions, we should; if we can't, we shouldn't. understand why you want the -3 thing there though, because passing all the args around to u1trial is really annoying
<gatox> alecu, i know where is being blocking!!!
<gatox> easy to fix
<mmcc> briancurtin: since you just want to do it manually, you could do "PYTHON=python3 ./run-tests"
<alecu> gatox: I think I found it too.
<alecu> gatox: it's the initial pass of load_items
<mmcc> at least I think that works. If I'm wrong I'll claim I was thinking of a different shell
<gatox> alecu, yes!
<gatox> alecu, because i'm not loading the list by parts like the other place
<gatox> and that is what is eating all the memory too
<gatox> because there is a lot of qlabels
<gatox> fixing
<dobey> mmcc: it doesn't work if run-tests isn't doing $PYTHON u1trial...
<mmcc> dobey: it is, in his r92 he linked
<dobey> mmcc: only because he also added that in his branch already i presume
<dobey> mmcc: also that's in ubuntuone-dev-tools, which he was pointing at as an example. and he's asking about ubuntu-sso-client, which doesn't do that :)
<gatox> alecu, works like a charm now :P
<dobey> i think?
<alecu> gatox: yes, it should work much better now.
<dobey> briancurtin: are you asking to do this in dev-tools or sso?
<mmcc> dobey: aha. well, you added $PYTHON in that file, but I'm not sure about sso
<briancurtin> dobey: i'd eventually need something for sso, but for now i just need dev-tools
<gatox> alecu, pushed...... you can test that while i finish fixing the tests
<gatox> now is fast! :D
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> because in dev-tools it runs the scripts from within the tree
<alecu> gatox: the search is case sensitive!
<gatox> alecu, shouldn?
<dobey> briancurtin: need to run for a few real quick, but let me think about it while i'm doing that
<briancurtin> dobey: sounds good
<dobey> brb
<alecu> gatox: I tried searching with "belf" for a file that's named "Belfast", and it's not being found!
<ralsina> anyone: easy brach for review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/keanu-in-a-bus/+merge/121475
<alecu> gatox: I think this should not be case sensitive.
<gatox> alecu, ok.... i'll fix that
<alecu> gatox: anyway, bugfix for later
<mmcc> So - I can't reproduce the stale broker error that mandel proposed a fix for. However, while trying to understand it, I noticed that if you watch the control-panel log, sso.main calls shutdown() just after all the control-panel pages are loaded. Should it be shutting down (ref_count = 0) so early?
<alecu> gatox: please just add it as a bug.
<gatox> alecu, it's just: lower() to all the strings
<ralsina> mmcc: sso shuts down a few seconds after it hands credentials to the last app that requested it
<alecu> gatox: assuming all the files have ascii names, yes.
<ralsina> mmcc: it's pretty quick
<gatox> ahhhhh okok
<gatox> bug it is
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, so red herring. thx
<alecu> gatox: but remember this word: "UNICODE"
<gatox> jejejee
<gatox> i know..... i still have nightmares with that
<ralsina> gatox: ¡já!
<alecu> gatox: I need to fetch Amelia from kinder, I'll re-review when I get back.
<gatox> ack
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: please don't break it for turkish where lower(upper('i')) != 'i' :-)
<gatox> ralsina, that sounds like endless hours of funn...... for someone else
<gatox> jejee
<ralsina> or rather lower('I') != 'i' :-)
<gatox> why...... why are you ignoring me patch function??!!
<gatox> :P
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know if you read it..... it seems that the memory and cpu issue is already fix now :P
<ralsina> gatox: AWESOME
<ralsina> Have to go pick up my son. Will be back in about 15'
<gatox> alecu, ralsina tests fixed and pushed
<alecu> gatox: looking
<ralsina> back!
<dobey> briancurtin: i guess the -3 is an ok stopgap in dev-tools run-tests for now, so that people who can run the tests with python3, can do so manually; but a bug saying we should always run the tests with python3 to go along with, would be nice
<briancurtin> dobey: alright, i'll put that in
<briancurtin> restarting, printer isn't being found
<alecu> gatox: why this? self.data['cls'] = FakeDesktopService
<alecu> gatox: what is it used for?
<gatox> ahhhhh legacy
<gatox> deleting
<ralsina> gatox: starting review of it
<ralsina> gatox: if you are not too busy can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/keanu-in-a-bus/+merge/121475
<gatox> ralsina, i've justttttt pushed some changes
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox: ok, pulling
<gatox> alecu, fixed
<gatox> alecu, ralsina also, there was a missing docstring that i just pushed
<dobey> hrmm
<gatox> ralsina, jejejeje keanu in a bus?
<ralsina> gatox: it's about speed!
<gatox> JAJAJAAJAJ
<gatox> LOL
<mmcc> is there any way we could make the twisted PB connection lost error tell us anything about *which* connection was lost?
<mmcc> like setenv TWISTED_USEFUL_ERRORS=1 ?
<ralsina> mmcc: YOU_WISH=1
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> gatox: awesome
<ralsina> gatox: yours is going to take a bit longer ;-)
<dobey> mmcc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-dev-tools/+bug/791834 <- this maybe?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 791834 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Add an option to enable DelayedCall.debug" [Wishlist,New]
<gatox> ralsina, i know :P
<mmcc> dobey: that looks handy, thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: when you have 5 minutes for a quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/keanu-in-a-bus/+merge/121475 much appreciated
<alecu> gatox: here's another bug, for later: "Non-subscribed UDFs are being searched"
<gatox> alecu, ohhhhhh right
<alecu> gatox: "The user press the * key" -> "The user pressED the space key".
<alecu> gatox: why the "unicode(...)" in this line?  self.setText(unicode(widget.name))
<gatox> alecu, no reason..... that and the docstrings fixed
<alecu> gatox: what values can there be in "widget.name"?
<gatox> alecu, unicode was for some old conversion if that was a QString, because before was being used in somewhere else.... but it not a problem there, because setText can handle QString
<alecu> gatox: ok. Can it be removed then?
<gatox> alecu, already did
<gatox> and pushed
<gatox> with the docstrings fixed too
<briancurtin> ralsina: looking at that review
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome, thanks
<mmcc> having one of those days where even logging isn't working like I expect
<gatox> ok..... eod for me....... i need to go and buy some staff before my trip!! if you find anything in my branches, please email me at gmail and i'll fix it tonight!! See you in 2 weeks people!!! HAVE FUN!! :D
<briancurtin> gatox: enjoy your trip!
<gatox> briancurtin, thx! :D
<gatox> first time gatox leave his country...... :P
<alecu> bye gatox
<mmcc> have a great trip, gatox!
<ralsina> it's ok to go to NZ because you are a LOTR fan, but buying a staff seems overkill ;-0
<mmcc> ok, lunchtime here…
<briancurtin> ralsina: seems unrelated to your branch, but i'm seeing "AttributeError: 'Ui_Form' object has no attribute 'share_links_tab'"
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, unrelated
<ralsina> briancurtin: could be you forgot to run python setup.py build ?
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah
<briancurtin> ralsina: approved!
<ralsina> briancurtin: yay!
<briancurtin> i need to run to FedEx...suddenly school won't take girlfriend's scanned docs, needs originals overnighted. be back in a bit
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-4-0/+merge/121493
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: global +1
<dobey> gracias
<ralsina> alecu: want me to take over gatox's branch to address your needfixings?
<ralsina> alecu: and then we have mandel do a review tomorrow on his morning
<dobey> ick. new unity really does not like drawing things :(
 * briancurtin back
<alecu> ralsina: if you want to take over gatox's branch, please warn him with some email to his gmail account, since I already pingd him about that as he requested.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, if I do it, I'll do it tomorrow
<ralsina> alecu: I found a unicode bug :-(
<alecu> ralsina: another one? ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: the branch is using os.walk which ... sucks
<ralsina> alecu: there is a reason why we have a walk helper in u1-client
<ralsina> mmcc: I am scheduling a test run by QA on mac for late tomorrow, early wednesday. I think it's cutting it very close for our thursday release but it's what we can do.
<dobey> later all, have a good evening
<ralsina> bye dobey!
<mmcc> ralsina: ok - can you refresh my memory on the timeline here? I don't remember a release schedule, just the QA appointment last thursday…
<ralsina> mmcc: we "alpha" release on thursday
<ralsina> mmcc: so we should be closing up the code tomorrow
<ralsina> mmcc: I wanted to have some testing from QA for last-minute fixes
<ralsina> mmcc: other than that I am testing it myself, as I assume are you and mandel :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: I have been saying "we release an alpha on August 30th" for at least three weeks now
<mmcc> ok. yes, I'm testing it myself.
<ralsina> mmcc: I am pretty happy with how it's working too
<mmcc> ralsina: apologies for spacing it a bit there on the dates. Think we're in good shape though
<ralsina> mmcc: it's ok :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: keeping all the dates in my head is my job, allegedly
<mmcc> anyway, I should have the daemon stuff wrapped up today. I need to do some testing, but the code signing appears to be less troublesome than I feared
 * mmcc crosses fingers
<ralsina> mmcc: yay
<mmcc> so, mandel's logging branch didn't work for me - to save him time I have a new merge that did work for me: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/log-monitor/+merge/121507
<ralsina> mmcc: looking...
<mmcc> should be a quicky
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, I can review that alone
<ralsina> gatox's branch has *one* functional unicode bug that actually has a simplish fix
<ralsina> and we may be feature-complete tomorrow!
<mmcc> ralsina: to review - start syncdaemon however you want, look at syncdaemon.log
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<ralsina> mmcc: global +1 since it's not functional code I am not asking you for tests
<mmcc> ralsina: great, thanks
<mmcc> so should I disapprove mandel's earlier branch? what do we do with proposals for branches that we know won't merge (I have another one of those sitting around somewhere)
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, disapprove
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> brb, ~10 minutes
<mmcc> b, nevermind
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> bye people, have fun!
<mmcc> ack, fun it is
<mmcc> is anyone still around? briancurtin? I have a one-character typo fix merge that could use a quirky review
<briancurtin> mmcc: yep, send it
<mmcc> or a quicky review. https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-log-typo/+merge/121513
<mmcc> but if you want to go quirky I guess my autocorrect would like to see it
<briancurtin> mmcc: approved
<mmcc> thanks
<mmcc> hrm, we can't be logging every file event in the whole system…
<ralsina> mmcc: hopefully!
<mmcc> ok, launchd works, squashed a couple of bugs in the daemon code, quieted those logs, still something is stopping us from getting events from the daemon…
<mmcc> I have to EOD now, but I'm going to come back later and see if I can't get that figured out.
<mmcc> ok I think it's a simple retain/release bug, have to go now, will try it tonight
<ralsina> mmcc: great!
#ubuntuone 2012-08-28
<chaselivingston> ping ralsina: any update on a new version of the mac app?
<chaselivingston> ping mmcc: any update on a new version of the mac app?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: not today, early tomorrow
<chaselivingston> ralsina: awesome, will it be sent out via email like the first one?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: yes
<chaselivingston> ralsina: sweet. thanks for all you guys' hard work on this!
<ralsina> chaselivingston: it's our job :-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: haha, well you're doing a darn good job, can't wait to see the app released to the public
<ralsina> chaselivingston: me too
<ralsina> chaselivingston: the problem with ports like this is that we get little feedback until it's like 95% done because it just doesn't work at all before that
<chaselivingston> ralsina: yeah, that makes sense. trying to give you guys as much as I can :)
<ralsina> chaselivingston: and it's much appreciated!
<chaselivingston> ralsina: good, sometimes I feel like I'm a little annoying with it ;)
<ralsina> chaselivingston: not at all!
<ralsina> mmcc: you don't by chance have a bundle to give chaselivingston?
<ralsina> mmcc: unofficially :-)
<ralsina> damned, 9:30PM and pizza is here! Gotta run ;-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: enjoy!
<mmcc> welp, not a simple retain / release bug.
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, you should not be using the root logger from syncdaemon.. agh! there was a reason I did not do it that way!
<mmcc> mandel: oops, so why didn't it work the way you did it? where were those messages going?
<mandel> mmcc, mainly because is using the wrong namespace, had I used ubuntuone.syncdaemon it would have gone to the correct file, not big deal, is an easy fix :)
<mmcc> mandel: it didn't go to any file that I could see…
<mandel> mmcc, yes, that is because there is a general config that will pick the loggers with the namespaces, because I forgot to use the correct namespace it was going no where
<mmcc> aha.
<mandel> mmcc, I good example is in ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/monitor/windows.py
<mmcc> what problem is caused by using the root logger as it is in trunk now?
<mandel> mmcc, anyways, not a big problem and I know you were in a hurry so it makes sense you did a quick fix
<mandel> mmcc, the main concern is that platform is imported from other projects and there is no guarantee that the syncdaemon code wont install a reactor
<mandel> mmcc, is better to keep things clean in that way
<mmcc> oh, but platform/filesystem_notifications will only ever be imported from syncdaemon, right? I just wrote a test script that fails if it detects that…
<mmcc> for that same reaosn
<mmcc> reason
<mandel> mmcc, it should only be imported from there yes, but we don't know, also, all other packages use the same style I used
<mandel> mmcc, anyway, is a stupid style problem, nothing else and it requires like a 2 line diff
<mandel> mmcc, ignore it, specially because is late there, did you manage to build the bundle with the stale broker branch?
<mmcc> mandel: no, not yet. will do after I sleep… I never reproduced that issue, btw
<mmcc> real quick - in fsevents_daemon.py you have logging.getLogger('ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.FSMonitor') -- should that be going to syncdaemon.log?
<mmcc> I can't confirm that add_watch is getting called in the daemon implementation of FilesystemMonitor
<mmcc> I finally got the launchd-launched daemon up and running, had a crash that took forever to figure out, and now it's running and getting events but apparently the daemon client code in syncdaemon isn't registering any watch paths
<mandel> mmcc, yes, that is the trick
<mmcc> you mean, yes it should be going to syncdaemon.log? because then something's crazy, since a log in add_watch is not showing up
<mandel> mmcc,  you should be getting the logs, can you send me the code you are working on and I'll debug that for you?
<mandel> mmcc, what was the crash problem?
<mmcc> you were sending 'self' in the CFSocketContext inside a class method, where self is the class, not the instance you just created…
<mandel> ouch, stupid me
<mmcc> it was hard to figure out because the code was duplicated in CommSocketServer and FSEventsCommSocketServer, and fixing it in CommSocketServer didn't fix it, but I couldn't figure out why
<mandel> mmcc, do you have a branch for that so I can fully understand it?
<mmcc> not yet
<mmcc> need to look over the xcodeproj and make sure I haven't introduced weird unnecessary changes
<mmcc> trying to figure out how to send you the code so you can debug
<mmcc> it takes some explanation - had to make sbjson a static lib, and put it in the objc/ directory, along with its headers
<mmcc> and you'll need to re-sign everything every time you change anything, which means you need a new cert
<mmcc> let me try to clean things up and write an email, but I'm fading here …
<mandel> mmcc, sure, either way, do not work til to late, is not worth it
<mmcc> did you have a chance to try building the app bundle?
<mandel> mmcc, yes but had some small problem with my env so I'm fixing that before
<mandel> mmcc, I'll be trying to exaplin the reconnects but that is from the serve side of the ipc so the stale broker code is needed just in case we ever have a reconnect, the fact that we get the exception means that client and server are connected but the remote objects where gc in the server side
<mandel> mmcc, if you still have energy this should work for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-logger/+merge/121553
<mmcc> mandel: that's gonna wait until after sleep :)
<mandel> mmcc, no problem :)
<mandel> mmcc, have a good night!
<mmcc> mandel: not yet, I'm sending you an email that'll let you debug this daemon interaction problem I'm seeing - just as long as you don't need to touch the daemon itself
<mmcc> because that's the hard part to build
<mandel> mmcc, sure, I can play around with it without changing it.. I have an idea of where the problem might be
<mandel> mmcc, are you getting the logs stating that the fs monitor used is the daemon one?
<mmcc> mandel: yes, that's working
<mmcc> what I'm seeing is that when I have monitor set to 'daemon' in syncdaemon.conf , it appears to connect (the daemon prints something about a new user to the console)
<mmcc> but I get no further action past the SYS_USER_CONNECT event in the syncdaemon logs
<mmcc> no local rescan either
<mmcc> if I use 'default' in the .conf, that still works fine
<mmcc> without the daemon, obviously
<mandel> mmcc, ok, if you do not get to sys_user_connect it means that we might be getting an exception, don't worry I'll take it from here I have seen this happening before
<mmcc> it does get to there, but I don't see any exceptions anywhere
<mandel> mmcc, probably twisted is hiding it in a deferred
<mmcc> whee
<mandel> mmcc, yes, so go to bed, I'll deal with it :)
<mmcc> ok, ok - look in your email for info on how to tweak the bundle I put in the u1 mac client builds share just now
<mmcc> (and before I go to sleep, do you see that bundle?)
<mandel> mmcc, was it attach to the email?
<mandel> mmcc, I have not file attached in it
<mmcc> mandel: no, it's in the u1 mac client builds shared folder on u1
<mandel> mmcc, let me check
<mandel> mmcc, is it u1-mac-client-sign.. etc?
<mmcc> yes
 * mmcc out
<mandel> mmcc, ok, rest well o/
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<lifeless> require_gather_details = skipIf(gather_details is None,
<lifeless>         "gather_details() is not available.")
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> sorry
<mandel> ralsina, good very early morning!
<mandel> ralsina, review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-logger/+merge/121553
<ralsina> hi mandel. I see I just missed mmcc :)
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> ralsina, we should not use the root_logger
<ralsina> mandel: I never quite understood our logging
<ralsina> mandel: not that I tried very hard
<mandel> ralsina, also, we do the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171403/ in our code, which means that the app goes nuts in debug mode when you try to sync the share from lissette
<mandel> ralsina, is hard.. and a PITA
<ralsina> mandel: I found out os_helper.walk fails on invalid utf8 filenames in ubuntu, so those things may be more broken than you think
<ralsina> mandel: oh, it breaks because of the %
<mandel> ralsina, yes.. I need to look for all the bloody log messages and fix it
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, or at least for the one I know it breaks
<ralsina> mandel: debugging log messages is hell
<mandel> ralsina, just found because I was running the app with U1_DEBUG..
<ralsina> mandel: global+1 on the logger branch
<mandel> thx
<mandel> ralsina, fixing the logging problem and will push it
<mandel> ralsina, regarding the stale broker, do I really need to find out why twisted reconnects?
<pedronis> rye: maybe you can with a web-op revert the code in one of the ec2 slaves and see if it makes a difference, but it seems the conditions of that bug are complicated...
<ralsina> mandel: it would be a nice to have, but not for today
<ralsina> it would be nice since reconnects probably hurt ur UI responsiveness
<ralsina> but not today because we are in a hurry
<mandel> ralsina, then here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/stale-broker/+merge/121456
<mandel> ralsina, I realized that the same has to be done in sso for the windows port, will do that asap
<ralsina> mandel: really no rush about fixing widows bugs, we are not doing windows releases
<mandel> ralsina, I know, but else I will forget and will never be fixed :)
<ralsina> mandel: basically, we should not have any " % " in any line that also has "log" in it, right?
<ralsina> mandel: "else I will forget" is why we have a bug tracker ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, never ever have that, yet there are some parts where the message is generated using another message
<mandel> plus a funny log decorator..
<mandel> ralsina, and yes, I'll file the bung in lp
<mandel> ralsina, somehow I managed to see sd crash which explains the stale brokers..
<mandel> ralsina, now I just need to understand paste.ubuntu.com/1171475
<ralsina> mandel: I don't think that contains any useful information
<mandel> ralsina, nop, nor our logs..
<mandel> ralsina, but you know I have a webcam hehe
<ralsina> mandel: eh?
<mandel> ralsina, the the bottom of the pastebin, their report include all the hardware
<mandel> very useful info when u1 crashes
<ralsina> he
<mandel> ralsina, I think I found the culprit fsevents: Fatal Python error: GC object already tracked
<mandel> cute..
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<ralsina> breakfast!
<Marcinn> +c
<alecu> hello, all!
<mandel> lunch time for me
<mandel> alecu, hile I'm away, can you do some testing for me?
<mandel> alecu, can you run sd from trunk and accept lissetes design share, the app should crash quite early
<ralsina> hello again!
<alecu> mandel: on osx or on q or how?
<alecu> hello back, ralsina
<mandel> alecu, os x AFAIK
<mandel> alecu, but make sure you set U1_DEBUG=1
<mandel> ralsina, same if you can please ^
<ralsina> mandel: that bug doesn't sound mac-specific at all
<mandel> ralsina, I have been all morning on the mac, feel free to test it on other platforms
<ralsina> mandel: will do it on precise
<mandel> it has to be in debug mode, is very important
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> mandel: what will crash u1cp or sd?
<mandel> ralsina, sd
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, with that GC object already tracked error..
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, besides the logging failing because it has a % in the path (I think I found all occurrences of that) you should also get that or similar
<mandel> I'm off to get sushi and I'll be back with more energy :)
<ralsina> I am getting weird IPC errors. I am rebooting just in case.
<ralsina> grmbl unity-3d froze my mouse :-(
<ralsina> restarting the session
<ralsina> then again, how dows one logout without a mouse?
<ralsina> ah, unlock
<ralsina> alecu: look at this error I am getting: (process:8202): libindicate-ERROR **: Unable to get session bus: Error spawning command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=3ca1568960a3745bf6fc17df00000018 --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)
<alecu> ralsina: that looks... weird
<ralsina> alecu: only happens on unity, too
<alecu> ralsina: who's giving that error?
<ralsina> alecu: syncdaemon
<alecu> ralsina: under virtualbox? on q?
<ralsina> alecu: on P, real box
<alecu> ralsina: u1 nightlies?
<dobey> brb
<ralsina> alecu: trunk
<alecu> ralsina: I don't get that on trunk on a fully up to date P...
<ralsina> alecu: I may have more files than you. sd goes up to 1GB memory usage before failing
<alecu> ralsina: does SD start at all, or does it break there?
<ralsina> alecu: it starts, then does that and dies
<ralsina> alecu: may be because of sni-qt, also
<alecu> ralsina: ah... I don't have sni-qt, I think.
<alecu> ralsina: top says my SD uses 567m 125m  20m
<ralsina> mine is 1g 231m
<ralsina> but I have many dozen thousand files
<dobey> not quite yet
<ralsina> alecu: now I am not on unity, and things work much more smoothly
<ralsina> although all gtk apps look like gnome 1.0
<alecu> ralsina: try starting gnome-settings-daemon!
<ralsina> alecu: oh, thanks!
<dobey> now, brb
<mmccphone> Hi team
<mmccphone> mandel: Any luck with the daemon?
<mmccphone> I'm out strolling the baby, who woke up when I went to sleep, and tortured mom until 6, so I'm afk for another 20 min or so
<mmccphone> But I will get the reconnect fix into a build as soon as I get home
<mandel> mmccphone, I have been stuck with a crash of sd..
<mandel> alecu, ralsina did you manage to reproduce the crash?
<mmccphone> When is it crashing? I saw you mention the bad logging format string caused by lisettes share
<mmccphone> I noticed that once but couldn't reproduce it myself
<mandel> mmccphone, I've noticed it crashing when you accept a share that has % paths in it and U1_DEBUG is set.. but I don't get why it should crash
<mandel> mmccphone, it also returns a nice cpython error regarding memory management, so I gave priority to this than to the daemon, sorry
<dobey> oh, fml
<alecu> mandel: does it look like this? 2012-08-28 11:20:36,437 - twisted - INFO - pause reads for: %s 0.0285714285714
<alecu> mandel: it's not crashing, though
<mmcc> mandel: is the cpython error connected to the share path?
<mmcc> when I noticed the share path issue, it was just an exception, not  a crash (although it did block progress)
<mandel> mmcc, it just happens in random places.. the exact error is  Fatal Python error: GC object already tracked
<mandel> mmcc, it comes after a number or logging errors, in my system is easy to reproduce
<mmcc> hmm, well let me know if I can help
<mandel> alecu, did you use the this version of macfsevents: https://github.com/mandel-macaque/macfsevents
<alecu> mandel: oh, I got a different error..
<alecu> mandel: this is on Q
<mandel> mmcc, can you try and reproduce the error, mainly run u1sd with U1_DEBUG and accept/download lissettes design share
<mandel> alecu, ok, do you have the chance to try on a darwin box?
<mmcc> mandel: ok
<mandel> mmcc, awesome, thx!
<alecu> mandel: I can try, but I need to fix dependencies on it first. That's why I'm trying to avoid it!
<mandel> alecu, lol, ok
<alecu> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1171881/
<ralsina> mandel: no
<mmcc> mandel: yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171890/
<mmcc> same as alecu
<ralsina> mandel: I have been to busy trying to make gatox' branch not crash on my data
<mandel> ralsina, ok, nop
<mandel> mmcc, alecu, that bug is due to mklog being stupid and doing logger.debug('my_path%30.png some other things %s %s', 'blah', 'blah') plus another logging method in sync..
<mandel> let me push a fixed version
<mmcc> mandel: great
<dobey> yay, i love dbus :(
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> thisfred_, mmcc: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-1042769/+merge/121627 ?
<mandel> dobey, I dare you to use the twisted ipc we have in all other platforms!
<dobey> mandel: that doesn't help with talking to anything else; like aptdaemon
<thisfred_> would love to
<thisfred_> but, ehhh,
<mandel> dobey, even if it did, is a lot harder to work with :)
<thisfred_> ok, I will
<thisfred_> dobey str('plugin') doesn't do anything, or am I crazy?
<thisfred_> yes is an acceptable answer
<ralsina> alecu: so, what do we do with diego's branch? Are there any needsfixings left? I have one but it's rather minor (you can't type spaces in the search box)
<dobey> thisfred_: it does with unicode_literals
<dobey> thisfred_: converts unicode object to a str object
<thisfred_> dobey, if it can
<thisfred_> but this is already a string literal
<dobey> thisfred_: so in py3 it's a no-op, but in py2 it makes stuff which sucks, not crash
<dobey> thisfred_: no, it's a unicode literal
<thisfred_> I doubt it for string literals
<thisfred_> dobey, in py 2?
<thisfred_> it does not have a u
<dobey> thisfred_: from __future__ import unicode_literals
<thisfred_> ah
<thisfred_> so yes, I'm crazy :)
<mandel> mmcc, can you try with lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-logging
<alecu> ralsina: I don't have any other concern with it. I left the tests running this morning... let me check that console!
<mandel> mmcc, that one fixes the issue of the logging, might bring with it something funnier..
<thisfred_> dobey, so python 3 still has string objects?
<thisfred_> or str there just returns unicode
<thisfred_> dobey, also, for the non-literals, str will fail if they contain non-ascii, right
<thisfred_> ah, but we only use it on literals here
<thisfred_> nm
<thisfred_> +1
<mmcc> ok dobey
<dobey> well if someone wants to make a glib signal name with non-ascii, may they FOADIAF
<mmcc> +1 dobey
<mandel> dobey, lol
<ralsina> mmcc: can you create a bundle for vila and jfunk to test?
<mmcc> ralsina: in process. just updating so I have all the fixes + mandel's reconnect patch
<ralsina> mmcc: could you add gatox's shares branch?
<mmcc> ralsina: if you point me to it, sure
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> mmcc: as soon as I uncrash chromium that is :-/
<ralsina> mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-shares-functions/+merge/121283
<ralsina> alecu: if that's the case with gatox's branch, when you change your vote I will turn my isues into bugs I will fix after that merges
<mandel> I think I'm going crazy.. mmcc any luck crashing sd?
<mmcc> mandel, it didn't crash for me, but I have mostly been pulling things together for a build so didn't try it too much
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'll keep looking, not to worry
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, dobey, thisfred_, briancurtin, mmcc: standup in 3' ends in 5'!
<thisfred_> me
<thisfred_> there :P
<ralsina> thisfred_: premature me-ing, that's a paddling
<alecu> ralsina: +1d gatox's branch.
<ralsina> alecu: awesome, I'll sort out my stuff on it in a bit :-)
<thisfred_> corporal punishment eh
<ralsina> thisfred_: no, I use a wii and a robot
<thisfred_> uncorporeal punishment?
<alecu> me
<alecu> ouch
<thisfred_> another paddling
<thisfred_> me
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> mmcc, dobey?
<mmcc> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> alecu, go!
<alecu> DONE: long review for gatox, more vala and libsoup
<alecu> TODO: c++ with nux on the plate today (yuck!)
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred_
<ralsina> go briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: a few small branches to support working on dev-tools on 3
<briancurtin> TODO: isolate this bytes formatting bug from the rest, should make it easier to solve the rest of the puzzle
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE:Fixed logging issues related to paths that contain % in their name. Found out that sd crashes in my system badly.
<mandel> TODO: Find why I get a mem management issue on mac. FIx the bloody thing.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no idea why sd crashes.
<mandel> ralsina, please
<thisfred_> DONE: noodling around with u1db and web music API. Found we need server side u1db modifications for it to work. Tried to guilt webm0nkey into making those changes. TODO: more attempted guilting | adding u1db to web music api BLOCKED: mildly, unless I do the server work myself, which may have to happen NEXT: mandel
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, other calls, fixed speed saving bug, helped here & there woke up at 5AM, did more reviews TODO: more calls, help around, reviews, help QA if needed, fix a couple of smallish bugs, BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: daemon launches via launchd
<mmcc> TODO: QA release & daemon doesn't do anything after launching
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases
<dobey> TODO: releases, fix nautilus plug-in for Q, icon generating magic, music store work
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ralsina> dobey: "fix nautilus plug-in" is not affected by the UI Freeze right? And icons are?
<ralsina> dobey: just trying to know the order of things :-)
<ralsina> TODO: paddle thisfred_
<ralsina> https://twitter.com/ralsina/status/240464955755859968
<ralsina> This standup was ALMOST perfect. thisfred_ you got the tweet but I am probably being unfair :-)
<dobey> ralsina: i suppose they both are. nautilus plug-in issue is the evolution API change and thus necessary UI change
<ralsina> EOM
<thisfred_> ralsina, what?
<ralsina> dobey: ugh :-)
<ralsina> that was a :-(
<ralsina> thisfred_: it took you 1:50 from the "next thisfred" until you reported
<thisfred_> ralsina, shows less than a minute here
<ralsina> thisfred_: ok, maybe it 's lag
<thisfred_> but fair enough
<ralsina> thisfred_: it's like a reality show
<ralsina> thisfred_: someone loses every time
<ralsina> thisfred_: ;-)
<thisfred_> I got distracted. Which is my whole problem with the: get a calendar reminder and/or a ping some time before, then remember to say me, then keep watching the channel, and ignore everyone else talking at you until some time after. But yeah, I've not thought of a better solution either
<ralsina> thisfred_: it's 2 minutes
<ralsina> we did end it in two minutes, BTW
<thisfred_> of waiting. I hate waiting. I can't do waiting, I get distracted :)
<ralsina> thisfred_: hehe
<thisfred_> that's what every single of my school report cards said: easily distracted
 * ralsina goes get the laser pointer
<vila> ralsina, mmcc : is the bundle 1) ready but I don't know where to get it OR 2) being built, just be patient ?
<ralsina> vila: 2
<ralsina> vila: sorry about the delay
 * vila watches the blinken lights
<alecu> thisfred_: what? who gets distracted?
<thisfred_> hehe
<ralsina> thisfred_, alecu, vila: look, shiny!
<vila> :)
<alecu> briancurtin: can I help you somehow with the "bytes formatting bug"?
<mandel> thisfred_, I can show you distracted: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pineapples
<mandel> thisfred_, first definition
<briancurtin> alecu: i think i have it figured out, i just need to separate it out from some other things that are going on in order to get it 100%. some of these issues pop up, then you fix them, then more tests can run but later on what you fixed fails
<alecu> briancurtin: sounds familiar! just like ipc on sd! ;-)
<alecu> briancurtin: just let me know if you have something for review, or if I can help discussing any unicode issue.
<briancurtin> alecu: will do, i'll ping you
<dobey> alright, lunch time. bbiab
<ralsina> there, gatox's tab-shares is now up for merging :-)
<mmcc> build is uploading
<mmcc> it has gatox' share links branch, and mandel's reconnect branch.
<mmcc> it also loads the root daemon and connects to it but (on my system) does not ever add paths
<mmcc> I'd like to see if anyone else sees that issue, but if they do, there's not much to test afterward
<ralsina> mmcc: it doesn't fallback to the other fsm?
<mmcc> ralsina, no - we don't fallback in case of error - we probably should - but worse, it doesn't get any errors to trigger falling back
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, so it connects and does nothing..
<mmcc> it thinks it's working fine but add_watch never gets called as far as I can tell
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, that's quite a step backwards...
<mmcc> mandel: the daemon gets and processes events but since nobody sent it an add watch message, it doesn't dispatch any
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc I think we should give qa one based on fsevents and let me some time to debug that..
<mmcc> ralsina: the default in the bundle is still not to use the root daemon
<mmcc> (because it doesn't work :) )
<mandel> mmcc, so, it will work then? I mean the sync
<mmcc> mandel: if you have syncdaemon.conf's fs_monitor setting set to 'default' then it'll work the same as before
<mmcc> and that's the default
<mandel> ok
<mmcc> the only visible difference will be that it'll ask you to install the helper, but it won't matter what you say
<mmcc> I mean, it'll matter - - it'll get installed if you install it, but it won't get used
<mandel> mmcc, well, then is a step closer :)
<mmcc> btw, here is the .app: http://ubuntuone.com/2C1raiI65BlgnS7JOsyOjh
<mmcc> should I send an email? to whom?
<mmcc> also, the app is signed, so I'm curious for those on 10.8 what it says
<mmcc> when you double click it
<mandel> mmcc, is that bundle in the share?
<ralsina> mmcc: vila, jfunk, elopio, me
<mandel> and me :)
<ralsina> mmcc: 33MB, that's *reasonable*!
<ralsina> mandel: well, you are here
<vila> ralsina: thanks
<mandel> ralsina, records :)
<mmcc> mandel - you should see it in the share
<mandel> mmcc, awesome!
<mmcc> brb, way past coffee time
<ralsina> lunch is looking like a good idea, my belly says
<ralsina> will be back in a bit
<mandel> mmcc, double clicking in 10.8 does not work yet out of the box
<mmcc> mandel: ok, not surprised. thanks
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, officially something in my machine is out, I managed to crash sd from the bundle
<mmcc> mandel: crash how?
<mandel> mmcc, just using the thing, nothing else
<mmcc> mandel: I mean, what happens, how does it crash?
<mmcc> and are you using the daemon?
<mandel> mmcc, the sd process dies and the control panel never gets the info
<mandel> mmcc, no, I'm trying to debug a little
<mandel> mmcc, yet I have been happing this with trunk while other have not
<mmcc> mandel: is your sd.conf different from ours?
<mandel> mmcc, no, I have not touch anything in that area
<mmcc> also - to all mac users / testers - remember that you can log in as a guest user to get a clean env that will be deleted when you log them out: http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11321
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any news on when an update will be out?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: now, see backlog
<chaselivingston> just saw it, thanks. mandel just pm'ed me the link as well
<mandel> mmcc, I think I really broke my machine at some point.. :*(
<mmcc> mandel: try from a guest account?
<mandel> mmcc, good point
<chaselivingston> mandel, mmcc, ralsina: switching tabs I now get an endless "getting info, please wait" dialog
<mandel> chaselivingston, awesome, in a way
<mandel> chaselivingston, can you open the activity monitor and look for ubuntuone-syncdaemon?
<mandel> chaselivingston, I've been having that bug but I was the only one
<chaselivingston> mandel: I see syncdefaultsd
<mandel> chaselivingston, that from os x, so no ubuntuone-syncdaemon, right?
<chaselivingston> mandel: right
<mandel> chaselivingston, close and reopen and check that the guy appears, he should be able to stay there a few mins
<mandel> chaselivingston, or enough to catch him :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: is there anything interesting in ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<chaselivingston> mandel: I do see it when I reopen the cp
<chaselivingston> mmcc: let me look...
<mmcc> like an error or a backtrace or something? (note that that file rotates - it'll only show output from the currently running SD process)
<mandel> mmcc, interesting thing is that with a new user I have no problems
<mandel> mmcc, could this be the metadata corruption thing?
<mmcc> mandel: SOLVED! let's go get a drink
<mandel> mmcc, is a shot in the dark.. but since it works in my guest account which was clean..
<mmcc> mandel: what metadata issue? not sure I follow
<chaselivingston> mandel: and now it's gone in activity monitor… cp is still running
<mandel> chaselivingston, do you know how to delete the metadata? do not delete the files, just metadata
<chaselivingston> mandel: I don't….
<mandel> mmcc, there is a metadata bug where some people get corrupted data and things go bad
<mmcc> I don't either :) mandel, please elaborate :)
<mmcc> do we have any backtrace or anything from syncdaemon?
<mmcc> anything in the Console.app ?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: just submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1042834
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042834 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Control panel hangs on quit, eventually have to force quit" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> mmcc, where is the metadata stored in mac os x?
<mandel> mmcc, I know logs are in ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone but the rest?
<mmcc> mandel: looking
<mandel> chaselivingston, found it, close the app and rm ~/Library/Application\ Support/syncdaemon
<mandel> mmcc, got it ^
<mandel> chaselivingston, do not delete shares so that you don't redownload them
<mmcc> mandel: I don't have anything there
<mmcc> is that really a path on your system?
<mandel> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> or did you mean application support/ubuntuone/syncdaemon
<mmcc> which is where it is on mine
<mandel> mmcc, I guess you are not in 10.8
<chaselivingston> mandel: ok deleted that, reopening cp now
<mmcc> mandel: that shouldn't matter
<mandel> mmcc, I do have that path, and chaselivingston found it too
<mandel> chaselivingston, will take a little longer because it has to re-create all metadata
<chaselivingston> mandel, mmcc: still running after quitting cp after deleting that metadata
<mandel> chaselivingston, so it stays there, right?
<chaselivingston> mandel: yes, so far
<mandel> chaselivingston, semi good news then :)
<mandel> chaselivingston, same here :)
<mmcc> I know, but the path is set in syncdaemon/config.py line 168 (or 86) and that is it
<chaselivingston> mandel: cool
<mmcc> I have no idea how you guys got those directories there, or why it would fix anything
<mandel> mmcc, deleting the metadata fixes it but because it was corrupted
<chaselivingston> mine was under ~/Users/chaselivingston/Library/Application Support/ etc....
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ^
<mandel> mmcc, could me in ~/my_photos/syncdaemon for all we care
<mandel> mmcc, sd has a metadata stored in tritcask that is used to compare the local state with the server state
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that initial ~ is a typo right?
<mandel> mmcc, I have it in the same place, with ~ aka $HOME
<mmcc> ? you have a folder $HOME/Users/mandel/Library/etcetc?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: … I don't think so
<mmcc> if so, something went very wrong there
<mmcc> and mandel, I understand the bug, but why oh why is it looking for the files in the wrong place?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I have a /Users/mandel/Library
<mmcc> do you guys also have anything at $HOME/Library/Application\ Support/ubuntuone?
<mmcc> no mandel, I'm asking if you have /Users/mandel/Users/mandel/Library/
<mmcc> and then I'm asking if you have anything at the right place - /Users/mandel/Library/Application\ Support/ubuntuone
<chaselivingston> mmcc: here's the path: http://cl.ly/J3ln
<mandel> mmcc, no, no, no second username
<mmcc> ok good. false alarm
<mmcc> but you *do* have application support/syncdaemon instead of application support/ubuntuone/syncdaemon?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: negative, appsupport/u1/sd
<mandel> mmcc, I have everything in the right place, I promise, under ~/Library but in the right palce
<mandel> s/palce/place
<mandel> chaselivingston, is the thing working ok for you?
<chaselivingston> mandel: seems to be, sd is still running
<mandel> chaselivingston, ok, at least we know why it crashed, that is good news for me
<chaselivingston> mmcc: never got that shared folder
<mmcc> mandel: so it was never in the wrong place?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: you should see it now. web UI hung for some reason
<mandel> mmcc, in my case it was always under ~/Library/Application Support/ubuntuone
<mandel> mmcc, it was a communication error
<mandel> mmcc, the important thing is that we know we have metadata issues
<mmcc> ok good, I'm glad I don't have to debug a crazy config path bug
<chaselivingston> mmcc: still a no go on that folder, shouldn't it send me an email?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes it should
<mmcc> check spam?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: nothing there...
<mandel> chaselivingston, one last question, do you have a path with % in it?
<mandel> chaselivingston, even in a share
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haven't seen one, let me look
<chaselivingston> mmcc: nope, doesn't appear that way
<chaselivingston> my core 2 duo is struggling w/ this sd running lol
<briancurtin> anyone have 1' for a two line MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-map-list/+merge/121478
<mmcc> chaselivingston: high cpu usage or high memory usage? can you paste a screenshot of activity monitor showing it?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I do
<chaselivingston> mmcc: it fluctuates a lot, was trying to catch it at 59.6 when I took this shot: http://cl.ly/J4Rc
<chaselivingston> mmcc: overall my MBP is running pretty slow right now though
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok, thanks… how much RAM do you have, and are you running low on free mem? activity monitor should be helpful here too
<mmcc> whoa, I'm running low on free ram - had no idea thanks to swap on flash, I guess…
<chaselivingston> mmcc: I have 4GB, looks like only about 90MB free according to activity monitor
<vila_> mmcc: ping, first install ever from u1-120828, copied .app under /Applications, had to reboot as 'sign with existing account' raised an error (DeadReferenceError 'Calling Stale Broker')
<mandel> vila_, known issue, close everything I shall have a fix for tom about that
<mmcc> vila_: yes, that's a known bug. My apologies that we don't have a README for the builds yet
<vila_> mmcc: after reboot, launching the app stays in 'getting information, please wait...' for 11 minutes now
<mandel> mmcc, once I have the new metadata everything works like a charm \o/
<mandel> vila_, which tab?
<mandel> vila, also open activity monitor and confirm that there is a process called ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<vila_> mandel: no tab, I just launched the app I haven't sign in yet
<vila_> yes
<mandel> vila_, kill again the app
<mmcc> vila_, I've seen that before too, and now that you mention it, my test app is now hanging there.
<mmcc> I think I can try to debug from here
<mandel> mmcc, you deal with it, I'm EOD will look at the metadata tom
<mmcc> mandel: the folders tab is shown filled in in the background in my case, but the username account info is not.
<mmcc> mandel sure
<vila_> ok, mmcc , restart app ?
<mmcc> vila_: yes, try quitting it. this may also hang, in which case you will have to force quit it using Activity monitor :\
<vila_> mmcc: by the way, I have a bunch of tests that want to use u1sdtool, can I haz ?
<vila_> mmcc: nope, cmd-Q worked fine
<mmcc> vila_: u1sdtool is not currently packaged with the .app, I'm not sure if we have a bug for that or not
<vila_> mmcc: no idea, can you check or do you prefer that I file one (and you mark it as dupe if needed ?)
<mmcc> vila_: I'm adding one now, no need for you to file. thanks!
<vila_> mmcc: great, thanks
<vila_> mmcc: seems like I'm blocked again at that 'getting info, please wait...' stage
<vila_> anything I can do to help you diagnose ?
<mmcc> vila_: log files might be useful. can you zip up the contents of ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/ ? I'll create a bug and you can attach them there
<vila_> Can I haz a cmdline tool to do that ? ;)
<vila_> kidding
<vila_> but...
<mmcc> vila_: the "please wait" thing is continuously animating for you, right? or is it completely frozen
<chaselivingston> mmcc: FWIW, mine is continually animating for ~5 mins now
<mmcc> chaselivingston: vila_ the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1042860
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042860 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "control panel UI hangs on startup with loading overlay" [Critical,Confirmed]
<chaselivingston> mmcc: was just able to get past that, should I attach logs to that bug?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes please. what did you do to get past it?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cmd+q and restart app
<chaselivingston> mmcc: doesn't always work though
<mmcc> yep, that's what I've been seeing too
<vila_> mmcc: on first run, I noticed that com.ubuntu.one.fsevents (as root) consumed cpu for quite some time (sry, I didn't note how long, but long enough for me to catch it (minutes))
<mmcc> vila_: how much cpu? it shouldn't be doing much at all, but if you have a lot of filesystem activity, it might be logging too much
<mmcc> vila_: you can kill that using 'sudo launchctl com.ubuntu.one.fsevents' without affecting the rest of the app, and if you cancel the 'install helper' dialog on startup it won't re-install it
<vila_> I didn't have (AFAICS) but I'm not sure there has ever been a fs daemon on this mac (or at least a client consuming from that)
<mmcc> vila_: it should be new from starting the build from today
 * vila_ remembers his osx basics by the minute ;)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: logs attached, thanks
<mmcc> chaselivingston: thank you!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: np, anything to make the app better :)
<mandel> ok, I'm off for real
<chaselivingston> mmcc: also, my storage usage stats haven't changed since installing this new build, though something should be uploading, not sure what it's actually doing in the background...
<vila_> mmcc: I'm off too but let me know when you have a new bundle to test
<mmcc> ok vila_ thanks for your help!
<vila_> mmcc: you're very welcome
<mmcc> chaselivingston: is syncdaemon.conf showing any activity?
<vila_> mmcc: I have a bunch of osx users waiting for u1 ;)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: where would that be located/found?
<mmcc> you can keep tabs on it in the terminal with 'tail -n100 -f ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.conf'
<vila_> or should I say: *I*'m waiting for the osx client for a long time so I can "sell" it to a bunch of friends
<vila_> now they wait for me ;)
<mmcc> vila_: glad to hear it - can't wait to give you something polished to sell :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: tailing it, nothing so far
<dobey> mmcc or thisfred_: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/121669 please
<thisfred_> on it
<vila_> mmcc: and a packaged u1sdtools will *immensely* help me for tests
<thisfred_> +1
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> vila_: ack. it'll help us for debugging too.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: getting a no such file or directory for tail -n100 -f ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.conf
<ralsina> hello again! What did I miss?
<dobey> a liger mauling
<mmcc> chaselivingston: arg, typo sorry
<mmcc> should be syncdaemon.log
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah yes, much activity
<mmcc> ralsina: lots of good bug reports, a potential metadata bug
<vila> ralsina: steve's ghost bullying the control panel
<thisfred_> ralsina: margarita tuesday
<ralsina> hehe
<mmcc> hmm, share links tab is just frozen on loading overlay for me, even when other tabs work
<mmcc> and I get no debug log messages from it
<mmcc> margarita*s* tuesday
<dobey> so
<dobey> what branches are coming for ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-control-panel that i need to wait on?
<ralsina> dobey: I think nonw
<ralsina> dobey: I am working on fixing some stuff in the shares tab but nothing crucial
<mmcc> ralsina: while you're in there, can you add a bunch of logging? I'm assuming there is no logging, because I'm seeing nothing.
<ralsina> mmcc: I could, I guess :-)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i am going to make a branch to skip this test that keeps failing intermittently during nightlies builsd
<dobey> builds
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<vila> mmcc: do you have the bug # for the missing u1sdtools ?
<mmcc> vila: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/1042855
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042855 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "setup-mac does not package u1sdtool" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vila> mmcc: you rock, thanks
<vila> err, waitaminute u1-windows-installer ?
<mmcc> be calm :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> don't let the name fool you
<mmcc> yes, it's just the project that builds the installers/ packaging. it's the right project
<mmcc> just needs a new name
<vila> mmcc: np, just want to make sure I file bugs in the right place later ;)
<mmcc> vila: if you're ever curious about where to file, ping away
<vila> will do
 * briancurtin lunch
<chaselivingston> mmcc: should my storage space used match what Finder reports as the size of my u1 folder?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: it should be close, but it won't necessarily be exact
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok, right now Finder says my u1 folder is ~7.5GB, but only seeing about 5.3GB usage in u1
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that's significant. a difference of a few kB could be due to files we don't sync but that's something else
<mmcc> maybe just not synced fully yet (i hope?)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: hmmm, hopefully that's the case
<mmcc> I'm working right now on a build with u1sdtool inside
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok cool
<ralsina> chaselivingston: if it's not fully synced you should see it still "sync in prgress"
<chaselivingston> mmcc: I do, and now space is decreasing, down to 5.1GB now
<mmcc> well, that's unexpected.
<mmcc> chaselivingston: so the u1 web site says there's less data now? or it's the display inside control panel?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: u1 website, trying to load up the cp now
<mmcc> chaselivingston: those two should match. the CP display gets the usage and quota info from the web
<chaselivingston> mmcc: right, which I think they do
<chaselivingston> mmcc: it does still say in progress, so hopefully that's a good sign
<chaselivingston> mmcc: I'm wondering if Finder could be reporting an incorrect size, is there a way to make it refresh its calculation?
<mmcc> Finder should be updating live. you could always do a "get info" on the folder
<chaselivingston> yeah, that's what I did, it now says it's 6.7GB, which is indeed smaller, but still doesn't match what u1 shows. also still waiting on the builds in your shared folder to download
<mmcc> chaselivingston: can you remind me which direction things are going in your case? you've copied a bunch of stuff into your ~/Ubuntu One/ , but you also had some things already in U1, how much was in your account before you started testing the mac client?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: there was only a few KB in there before testing, now a lot of it has uploaded, but it doesn't seem to be all
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I asked because I don't understand why the size of your local folder is decreasing
<chaselivingston> mmcc: well I did remove some things from my local folder, but I'm not sure it was 1GB worth...
<mmcc> ok
<chaselivingston> mmcc: though its size is remaining steady right now at 6.7GB
<mmcc> weird. so it was 7.5, then 5.1, now 6.7?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: no sorry, local folder was 7.5 then 6.7, perhaps I did remove that much. u1 website showed 5.8GB earlier and now shows 5GB
<mmcc> ok, so maybe you removed some files that had already been synced, explaining why the site showed a decrease, while there were still other files that need to be synced, explaining why they're still different
<mmcc> ok, we might be safe
<chaselivingston> mmcc: true, maybe so
<mmcc> do you still have those files you removed, just to sanity check the size?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: I don't… though I guess those total sizes would match up between the website and local folder
<mmcc> they should eventually, once everything is synced and we reach nirvana
<dobey> mmcc, thisfred_: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/skip-being-hashed/+merge/121674 please
<dobey> is trivial
<thisfred_> dobey, +1
<mmcc> OK, so the fastest way to package a u1sdtool is to give it a .app wrapper like the others, even though it might not need it (won't waste space due to symlink stuff) Does anyone care what I call that app wrapper? I'm thinking "U1SDTool.app" -- avoiding spaces is nice because this will be pasted at people who need it for debugging from the terminal
<mmcc> dobey, approved
<chaselivingston> mmcc: name sounds good to me
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> mmcc, anyone: semi-trivial branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/space-the-final-frontier/+merge/121675
<ralsina> actually, hold on, I have a much simpler test I can do
<chaselivingston> mmcc: so no sd in activity monitor anymore, even w/ cp running...
<ralsina> there, reviews please when convenient :-)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: …. and of course after I tell you that, it comes back
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, looking at that now in my precise VM. actually, looking after it downloads *so many updates*
<mmcc> ralsina, while I'm waiting, grammar nitpick in the test docstring: "action are"
<ralsina> mmcc: it's copypasted, so I'll fix both ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: quick question. In my notebook, it takes *minutes* to fill the list of files for completion. While it does that, you can type in the search box and it shows an empty completion popup, which doesn't seem like a good idea. Agree?
<ralsina> mmcc: pushed 6 or 7 fixes of the same typo
<ralsina> alecu: also, it seems that if you have a folder with the same name as a UDF but you are not syncing it, it indexes its contents anyway
<mmcc> may I request a review of the following two setup-mac merges: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/build-sign-daemon/+merge/121668 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/gimme-u1sdtool/+merge/121679
<ralsina> Also, it seems I am syncing over 250K files
<ralsina> mmcc: sure!
<mmcc> the second one builds a working sdtool, so I'm going to build a new app bundle for anyone interested in giving it a whirl.
<ralsina> mmcc: the two branches seem to share changes
<ralsina> mmcc: so, any particular order?
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, sorry. build-sign-daemon before gimme.
<mmcc> can I retroactively add a prereq?
<ralsina> mmcc: no idea, and probably no need :-)
<mmcc> ok. I think I did it before by resubmitting the proposal, let me go ahead and do that
<ralsina> mmcc: "Joe Developer"?
<mmcc> here's the fixed merge proposal for the second branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/gimme-u1sdtool/+merge/121680
<mmcc> Joe Developer is the test cert ID from Apple's sample app
<mmcc> I figured it's as good as anything until I know what cert ID to actually use
<ralsina> mmcc: sounds good to me
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on the branch although I have never tried to build that myself
<ralsina> mmcc: so I am trusting you with that
<mmcc> ralsina: ok.
<mmcc> ralsina: I think there's a lot of that going on in setup-mac :)
<mmcc> looking forward to automated builds
<ralsina> mmcc: I know the feeling, I was the owner of the only magical windows-build box for 5 months :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: yikes :) at least I've successfully moved it from one machine to another already. makes me more comfortable with the magic level
<mmcc> speaking of space-the-final-frontier, I just finished an audiobook of Mary Roach's "Packing For Mars: The Curious Science of Life in the Void", and it was hilarious
<mmcc> ralsina: what exactly should be happening when I type in the search field? what files am I searching through?
<mmcc> I'm seeing nothing happen, basically
<mmcc> and no logs
<mmcc> (this is in a freshly updated precise VM)
<ralsina> mmcc: it should search through all your files you have in u1
<ralsina> mmcc: it's doing nothing for me, but that's because I have a metric ton of files
 * briancurtin dropping off some letters down the street, be back shortly
<ralsina> mmcc: and it doesn't work until it finishes scanning.
<ralsina> mmcc: approved the second branch because what could possibly go wrong
<ralsina> mmcc: in fact, go ahead and merge
<mmcc> ok, thanks for the approves
<mmcc> as far as the share links, I have very few files, and I can't tell if it's doing anything
<mmcc> this tab really needs some kind of progress indicator to show that it's scanning
<mmcc> I also have nothing showing in the table of shared files, which is probably not right. I've definitely shared some files
<mmcc> yeah, u1sdtool --list-shared comes back with what I expect
<ralsina> mmcc: I will do a branch that does something to show it's still scanning
<ralsina> mmcc: and will add some logging
<mmcc> ralsina: ok. well, tests pass lint free. should I just approve this and wait for a separate branch then?
<mmcc> also, whoops - I accidentally snuck the plist change to include the icon into that last setup-mac merge… harmless but kind of sloppy, my apologies
<ralsina> I smell a UI Freeze exception request coming for the share tab
<ralsina> mmcc: if you get an empty list on the shares tab, try this: 1) start syncdaemon manually. 2) wait a little 3) start u1cp
<ralsina> mmcc: it seems if u1cp asks quickly while sd is processing the command pool, it doesn't get the info
<mmcc> ralsina: hm. well, I have had sd on for a whle, and restarted cp a few times, same issue
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, then it's something else
<ralsina> mmcc: can you run u1cp with U1_DEBUG=True and send me the output?
<mmcc> ralsina: coming right up
<mmcc> ugh, got the "No JSON object could be decoded" error while waiting for the account panel
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> mmcc, thisfred_: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/121684 please
<mmcc> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172399 has that error, hold on and I'll paste another run where maybe it won't show up
<thisfred_> dobey, stop doing all this work. Tuesdays are now your official day off.
<ralsina> dobey: I got it
<thisfred_> either that, or I'm switching my review day to february the 29th
<ralsina> thisfred_: yes, tuesdays are a bad day for review day :-)
<thisfred_> I'm just kidding
<dobey> all my tuesday reviews are usually easy, since they're just "merge from trunk to stable" branches
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, you have some cute exceptions there
<thisfred_> exactly
<mmcc> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172404 - this one avoided the JSON exception and showed the folders panel correctly, but nothing in the share links panel
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah. on the run w/those exceptions, I got no username/quota info and then that crash when trying to load the accounts tab
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, I'll have to add some logging there
<thisfred_> dobey, +1
<mmcc> ralsina: just saw your bug update, fwiw, I also see no empty completion popup
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> brb
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, then it's something else in your case
<ralsina> mmcc: is everyone on mac getting the same thing?
<mmcc> ralsina: the same thing?
<ralsina> mmcc: nothing on that tab
<mmcc> oh, I don't know. I've been testing it on precise just now…
<ralsina> mmcc: oh on precise?
<ralsina> mmcc: ok then!
<ralsina> mmcc: just give me 10' and we'll look at that :-)
<ralsina> dobey: if I were to propose a branch that adds a string and a button to u1cp tomorrow early, would that make you hate me a lot?
<mmcc> ralsina: sounds good. since you asked, on the mac I get the endless loading overlay when I switch to the links panel. also nothing in the log though
<mmcc> going to be afk for a few minutes, need to switch locations
<ralsina> mmcc: the overlay is just waiting for one IPC call to get the shared files list from sd, so theremust be some IPC problem there
<ralsina> mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/disable-enable/+merge/121691 should give you slightly better logging while you review it
<ralsina> mmcc: it will log when it starts the thread to collect the file list, and when it's finished, and how many files it found
<ralsina> vila: do you have a report of your testing?
<ralsina> vila: or should I just read the backlog very carefully? ;-)
 * alecu is back, after lunch, errands, and a broken internet connection.
<alecu> ralsina: ping
<alecu> ralsina: I agree that it's not a good idea for the search box to have so much delay while it fills up
<alecu> ralsina: but I don't think searching a partial list is any better
<mmcc> alecu, ralsina how is it building that list? can we save a precomputed list to a cache file somewhere or something?
<ralsina> alecu: I have a branch to disable it while it's useless
<alecu> ralsina: my guess is that we should not be scanning the disk again, but using the metadata instead
<ralsina> alecu: makes tons of sense
<mmcc> oh you're way ahead of me, I'll go back to testing :)
<ralsina> alecu: I am sending a mail about things I see in that page we should fix immediately
<alecu> ralsina: that would still be slowish
<alecu> ralsina: but will solve the udf issue
<ralsina> alecu: we can still fix that by being slightly smarter
<alecu> mmcc: yes, the metadata in this case is exactly that: a precomputed list of files.
<ralsina> alecu: but that's a bug and doesn't have a deadline of today/tomorrow ;-)
<alecu> one thing: I'm not sure if the metadata has a reasonable way to do full text search of filenames...
<ralsina> alecu: we can just use the metadata because it's faster than reading a bazillion folders
<ralsina> alecu: even if it can't do the searching
<alecu> ralsina: that's for sure, though :-)
<alecu> ralsina: how do you plan to disable this? the whole tab?
<ralsina> alecu: no, just the search field
<ralsina> alecu: since you can do other things in the tab
<ralsina> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/disable-enable/+merge/121691
<alecu> ack
<mmcc> ralsina: with your disable-enable branch, I still get no log messages. same exact behavior. Am I doing something wrong with deps or something?
<mmcc> (this is in precise)
<ralsina> mmcc: no idea
<ralsina> mmcc: how old is your syncdaemon process/
<mmcc> ralsina: no older than an hour ago when I updated the world and had to reboot
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<mmcc> ralsina: here's more info - on precise, u1sdtool -s tells me the queues are idle, and --waiting prints nothing. But on darwin, it is stuck on "doing local rescan", queues: WORKING, and --waiting says this:   "GetPublicFiles(running=False, _iri='https://one.ubuntu.com/files/api/public_files')"
<ralsina> mmcc: could you tail -f the log? Maybe it just is doing that local rescan
<ralsina> mmcc: or it exploded doing it
<ralsina> mmcc: seems to me that your sd hanged and u1cp is not getting back the info it requested (on darwin)
<ralsina> mmcc: on precise, I am stumped
<dobey> ralsina: i can do the u1cp release tomorrow; but let's make sure it's in trunk before noon.
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, ignore darwin, there's other stuff going on there
<ralsina> mmcc, alecu: I checked vila's logs
<ralsina> he's failing to get the credential from wherever it is stored in darwin
<mmcc> ralsina: hmm. is that the bug with SSO interaction on creating / logging in the first time?
<mmcc> he did mention that in chat
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like it
 * ralsina goes to vnc to logout of u1
<ralsina> dobey: before noon, sure
<dobey> ralsina: were you reviewing my update-4-0 client branch btw?
<ralsina> dobey: I saw eric reviewed it
<dobey> ralsina: ah ok. you said "I got it" so I was waiting for your review as well :)
<ralsina> dobey: sorry :-)
<dobey> but i'll mark it approved with just eric
<alecu> ralsina: +1 to enable-disable. I tested it irl also on P.
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<ralsina> grmbl, I can't vnc into the mac anymore!
<mmcc> alecu: so it's something weird on my end that I can't make that branch work on P?
<ralsina> rebooting the freedom-hating piece of aluminum
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<alecu> mmcc: does trunk work on your P dev env?
<ralsina> mmcc: it's not us, it's you ;-)
<mmcc> trying trunk now
<chaselivingston> mmcc: would this indicate problems with syncing? 2012-08-28 16:15:51,222 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - DEBUG - Ping! rtt: 1.599 segs
<mmcc> those changes don't depend on trunk from any other project do they?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: no, that's just a periodic heartbeat message
 * mmcc wonders why does it say '1.599 segs' instead of 'secs'? 
<alecu> mmcc: not the small changes in that branch
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah gotcha
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I have a build for you with u1sdtool, just a sec
<chaselivingston> mmcc: awesome, thanks
<ralsina> mmcc: you are surrounded by argentinians (and a spaniard?)
<alecu> mmcc: probably some spanish speaker misstyped "segundos" instead of "seconds"
<mmcc> chaselivingston where by 'sec' I mean 'a couple of minutes'
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha, I knew what you meant ;)
<mmcc> segundos, claro que si
<dobey> thisfred_, mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/update-4-0/+merge/121704 please
<thisfred_> on it
<thisfred_> dobey, looks good to me
<dobey> gracias
<dobey> doh, and i'll have to merge the client branch manually, again
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I didn't forget. just killing some logs that probably cause the fsevents daemon to slow down on your poor old mac
<chaselivingston> mmcc: no worries, thanks :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: got a new quad core i7 coming thursday :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: also, if you're not testing the daemon (and you shouldn't), just cancel the dialog that pops up asking about a helper tool. that'll avoid installing it in the first place
<chaselivingston> gotcha, will do
<dobey> chaselivingston: 3770?
<chaselivingston> dobey: ? not sure what you mean
<dobey> chaselivingston: "new quad core i7"
<chaselivingston> dobey: yes… what does the 3770 mean? lol
<dobey> chaselivingston: it's one of the i7 model numbers
<chaselivingston> dobey: oh sorry, wasn't aware. not sure which one it is, let me see if I can find out
<dobey> chaselivingston: or you bought a machine that has an i7 and you have no idea which one?
<chaselivingston> dobey: that's more the case, not sure which i7 the new 15" pros are shipping with
<mmcc> chaselivingston: retina display or not?
<dobey> oh, macbook
<chaselivingston> mmcc: no retina
<chaselivingston> mmcc: just went w/ the high-res
<dobey> "high res" it's like what, 120 dpi?
<mmcc> yeah, they don't even say the processor model number for the laptops
<chaselivingston> dobey: not sure, it's like 1680x1200 or something I believe
<chaselivingston> dobey: vs. 1440x900 regular res
<ralsina> grmbl my mac dev env seems to have spontaneously combusted
<ralsina> mmcc: how's the bundle coming?
<dobey> 1680x1050
<chaselivingston> dobey: ah 1050, that's right
<dobey> so yeah, 128 dpi
<dobey> low res
<chaselivingston> dobey: lol, but higher than the "low res" 1440x900
<ralsina> dobey: at 2 feet from your face, that's the same as the latest iphone's resolution ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: chrome says it uploaded, but the webui is stuck on 'loading' overlay
<mmcc> story of my life
<ralsina> mmcc: open the page n another tab?
<dobey> heck, the 'retina' is low res compared to my laptop :)
<ralsina> mmcc: and see if it's there
<ralsina> mmcc: bad overlay day huh
<mmcc> for REAL
<mmcc> anyway, http://ubuntuone.com/1CENTFFDneAt3ESZdZmcgd
<alecu> dobey: what's the ppi on your laptop?
<dobey> alecu: 260
<alecu> dobey: that's on the fujitsu? awesome!
<dobey> yep
<mmcc> that is now a zipped folder with a README
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, downloading now
<alecu> mmcc: is that the mac bundle?
<mmcc> dobey: is that the lifebook u820?
<mmcc> alecu yes
<dobey> mmcc: yep
<mmcc> alecu a new build with u1sdtool
<dobey> i want a couple of the new panasonic ips panels for my workstation though
<mmcc> dobey: is that really a 5" screen? yow
<dobey> mmcc: the u820? yep. 5.6"
<mmcc> btw, this is why the web was invented: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_displays_by_pixel_density
<mmcc> yeah, really high DPI is spoiling. my phone and ipad make the laptop look crappy, and make my big LCD look really crappy
<chaselivingston> mmcc: here's my u1sdtool output. that last bit doesn't seem too good
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/73206/
<vila> ralsina: sry EOD was fafk (far away ;) should I read the log here ? In a nutshell: first install, couldn't sign in. Will try the new bundle first thing tomorrow
<ralsina> mmcc: I was getting eternal overlay on mac: was a certificate error on sd
<ralsina> vila: awesome, thanks
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yeah, the warning isn't an issue but the 'fatal error' is…
<ralsina> mmcc: fixed that now I get only eternal overlay on the share file tab
 * vila can't find what sd means... single daemon... simple density (oops, showing my age ;)... super dynamic...
<mmcc> ralsina: please, to explain. how can I achieve this fixing as well
<vila> simple diagnostic ?
<mmcc> vila: syncdaemon :)
 * vila facepalms, time to sleep ;)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: does that error mean I'm not actually syncing?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: can you tell me what u1sdtool --waiting says ?
<chaselivingston> sure, one sec
<mmcc> chaselivingston: we'll see…
<mmcc> ping alecu
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/73207/
<ralsina> vila: sorry, syncdaemon
<mmcc> chaselivingston: and u1sdtool --current-transfers should also be enlightening
<ralsina> mmcc: check syncdaemon logs, if you see any mentions to .pem files
<ralsina> mmcc: if you have none, it's not the same problem
<mmcc> btw, that ascii codec error in : https://pastebin.canonical.com/73207/ looks like a good bug
<chaselivingston> mmcc: current uploads and downloads: 0
<chaselivingston> mmcc: sounds like there's a problem
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes it does…
<chaselivingston> mmcc: one sec, let me relaunch the cp and then run that just for fun
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> brb myself,need to escape the rain
<chaselivingston> mmcc: now I get: Current uploads: 0
<chaselivingston> Oops, an error ocurred:
<chaselivingston> 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 50: ordinal not in range(128)
<ralsina> mmcc: when running from sources, at least, ubuntu-sso-login is not started
<dobey> oh man, unicode vs. ascii
<dobey> it's like a celebrity deathmatch
<chaselivingston> mmcc: now I got something useful: https://pastebin.canonical.com/73209/
<mmcc> chaselivingston: what changed, did you just re-run u1sdtool again ?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yeah, but now it's back to 0 on uploads and downloads, no change. cp is still running, but it doesn't look like sd is
<vila> mmcc: going to sleep now, ping me with the url for the last bundle you produce before leaving and I'll test it (ping will be easier than me parsing the log before coffee ;)
<mmcc> vila: you bet. I could also just email?
<vila> mmcc: even better
<chaselivingston> mmcc: hm, and now I'm back to useful output. any idea why sd quits and restarts seemingly randomly?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I thin u1sdtool will start it if it's not running, but the quitting is troublesome. do you see any exceptions or errors in syncdaemon.log?
<alecu> mmcc: pong
<mmcc> alecu, mandel noticed metadata corruption issues on the mac builds - sd quitting frequently, and it was fixed by killing the metadata and restarting…
<alecu> mmcc: was that the cause of the disconnections?
<mmcc> yes, he thinks so. in another channel, the possibility of thread issues (tritcask being thread unsafe) was brought up
<chaselivingston> mmcc: not seeing any
<alecu> mmcc: are we using threads in SD?
<ralsina> mmcc: do you have the bundle? I just can't login anymore on mac using sources :-(
<alecu> mmcc: well, I know we are using them for the macfsevents
<mmcc> so, macfsevents uses threads and I wanted to see if we were messing that up somehow
<mmcc> right
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok, thanks
<dobey> sigh; this rain sucks
<alecu> mmcc: but I checked that they were being used in a thread safe way
<alecu> mmcc: I mean, when the first macfsevents branches landed.
 * alecu checks again
<mmcc> ralsina: the last built bundle is here:  http://ubuntuone.com/1CENTFFDneAt3ESZdZmcgd
<ralsina> mmcc: thanks
<chaselivingston> alright guys, it's EOD for me, I'll continue testing and talk with you all tomorrow
<mmcc> thanks chaselivingston
<ralsina> AHA!
<ralsina> there is something weird going on with process launching on darwin
<mmcc> ralsina: do tell…
<ralsina> mmcc: the only way I found to login is to start all three processesmanually at the same time
<ralsina> mmcc: u1cp can't start ubuntu-sso-login for some reason
<mmcc> that is really weird. are you using an old buildout?
<ralsina> mmcc: it's suppose to be the latest, I'll update it
<mmcc> well, if it's the new one, no need to do that. but I'm curious about your logs
<alecu> mmcc: I don't find anything wrong in the way we handle callbacks from the macfsevents thread.
<mmcc> btw, I have to go help with/eat lunch, but I'll check back every once in a while
<mmcc> alecu, me neither. provided the main event loop thread is also what's supposed to be touching the metadata
<alecu> mmcc: yes, that's for sure.
<dobey> ok, i need get get out of my office for a while. later all!
 * ralsina is starting to worry. A lot.
<alecu> mmcc: I don't think this might be related, but we found some issues on the handling of metadata recently. Some metadata having an empty value where a python pickle was expected.
<alecu> this was on Precise. Or was it on windows?
 * alecu looks.
<alecu> it looks like it happened on Ubuntu. We should ask rye, but it's 1am in kiev, so we might ask him tomorrow as well...
<ralsina> alecu, mmcc: the share file tab on darwin is broken somewhere inside IPC, the callback triggered by getting the published files list from sd is never triggered. I don't much care, we can just hide that tab for this release
<ralsina> or leave it broken
<ralsina> I am more concerned about the issues logging in. I managed, but had to fiddle with manually starting daemons, which is not a good idea
<alecu> ralsina: how did you fix the ssl issue?
<ralsina> alecu: removed storage-protocol from site-packages added its sources to the PYTHONPATH
<ralsina> so tomorrow priority #1 is ensuring login / logout works
<ralsina> I will send a mail about it to mandel, mmcc
<alecu> ralsina: but that was running from trunk, or from mmcc's latest installer?
<ralsina> alecu: trunk
<alecu> ralsina: ok. I can run u1cp from trunk, but I get the loading screen from death
<alecu> sorry
<alecu> ralsina: I meant: I can run u1cp from the latest bundle but...
<ralsina> alecu: hmmm... do you have credentials?
<alecu> ralsina: seems like I don't
<alecu> but this seems to be dying when doing the tcpactivation.
<ralsina> alecu: start syncdaemon manually
<ralsina> alecu: there's some sort of ... thing... going on there
<ralsina> and it worked better a few days ago
<alecu> ralsina: seems like SD was started OK. It's when starting the SSO that's failing
<ralsina> alecu: I had sso shut down, then when I started SD u1cp got the "no creds" signal and unblocked itself
<ralsina> alecu: so, maybe start SSO manually, then SD
<ralsina> mmcc: sent you alecu and mandel a mail about priorities for the next 24 hours. Comments encouraged!
<Costeelation> hi
<Costeelation> anyone speak spanish?
<Costeelation> someone?
<ralsina> Costeelation: sí
<ralsina> Costeelation: que necesitas?
<Costeelation> a si mira,
<alecu> ralsina: "File Sync in progress..."
<alecu> ralsina: it's going thru a UDF with photos, it might take some time :-)
<ralsina> alecu: good
<ralsina> alecu: what did you do?
<Costeelation> es q queria saber si las carpetas compartidas, por decir tu compartes una conmigo, q tenga mmm un archivo, y entonces esa carpeta aparezca en mi carpeta local de ubuntu one, ya noté q aparece en la web pero no en la carpeta local si me entendiste? es posible en este momento o esta caracteristica aun  no se ha agregado
<Costeelation> ralsina, si entendiste? :S
<ralsina> No va a aparecer en tu carpeta Ubuntu One
<Costeelation> aaa bno
<ralsina> Costeelation: pero si abres el control panel, vas a ver la carpeta que te compartieron, y puedes elegir sincronizarla
<ralsina> y de ahí en más la vas a tener
<Costeelation> bueno muchas gracias lo intentare haber si se sincroniza :)
<ralsina> Costeelation: cualquier cosa pregunta por aquí nomás
<ralsina> I'm beat. See you all early tomorrow
<alecu> ralsina: mmcc: it seems u1sdtool is starting many copies of SD
<alecu> ralsina: mmcc: I wonder if the u1cp does the same.
<mmcc> ok, back. ralsina I saw your email and basically agree. I can start looking at the login stuff now and try to give mandel a head start
<alecu> ralsina: mmcc: that may explain the metadata corruption we are seeing.
<mmcc> catching up
<mmcc> I haven't seen multiple SD copies…
<mmcc> that'd definitely explain that though. looking…
<alecu> mmcc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1172733/
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<ralsina> alecu: indeed it would
<mmcc> yeah, that should not be happening
<ralsina> alecu: if tcp activation is failing to detect there is a copy running, that may explain the multiple copies
<mmcc> alecu, any tips on reproducing that?
<ralsina> mmcc: did you switch it to unix domain sockets these days?
<ralsina> mmcc: I remember reading about it :-)
<alecu> mmcc: when I use "u1sdtool -s" from your bundle, sometimes it prints "Another instance is running"
<mmcc> ralsina: it has always been using unix domain sockets…
<alecu> mmcc: that means that SD was started again.
<mmcc> alecu: yeah I've seen that too
<mmcc> alecu aha. ok
<alecu> hhmmmm...
<alecu> maybe not.
<alecu> :-(
<mmcc> aside from adding u1sdtool, I'm not sure what else might have changed wrt. login since last week
<alecu> I just got that message again, but no new copies.
<mmcc> so ralsina, I think I'm going to disable the root daemon installation for release. definitely lower priority than sorting all this out
<ralsina> alecu: you can try to just start it manually a few times. It should detect it and not do it
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<ralsina> mmcc: we can do another release in a couple of weeks anyway
<mmcc> ralsina: yep
<briancurtin> i'm out of here. i will be seeing byte strings in my nightmares.
<briancurtin> they will ruin my dreams of unicode
<ralsina> briancurtin: hehe it's funny 'cause it's true
<alecu> ralsina: if I run SD from the cmdline, it detects that it's already running, and quits. Except that it did not do that at least two times, because I have three copies running from before.
<ralsina> alecu: so it looks like a race condition :-/
<mmcc> looking for exactly how we launch SD again. I wonder if there's something going on wrt the fact that it shows up as 'ubuntuone-syncdaemon' instead of "UbuntuOne Syncdaemon.app" in the process list
<mmcc> like, am I not launching it the way I thought I was launching it? are there two ways?
<mmcc> let's see…
<mmcc> ralsina: when you were having problems running sub-processes when running from source, is it possible that you hadn't sourced the env-mac script and were getting errors related to python not being the buildout-wrapped python?
<ralsina> mmcc: I did source it
<ralsina> mmcc: without sourcing it, nothing worked
<mmcc> ok, that's true. well, check that off
<ralsina> mmcc: could be that I needed to export PYTHONPATH?
<ralsina> mmcc: I was just setting it in the CLI
<ralsina> saly my son is now watching power rangers dino thunder on the mac mini ;-)
<mmcc> hrm, so - which one of platform/tools/perspective_broker and platform/ipc/perspective_broker is used to launch SD... either one could be doing it
<mmcc> I wonder why that last line of text got cut off there
<mmcc> hrm, so - which one of platform/tools/perspective_broker and platform/ipc/perspective_broker is used to launch SD... either one could be doing it
<mmcc> hrm, so  which one of platform/tools/perspective_broker and platform/ipc/perspective_broker is used to launch SD... either one could be doing it
<mmcc> there we go
<mmcc> ralsina: you should not need to export, it'll be inherited.
<chaselivingston> ping mmcc: back on for a while if you need help testing anything
<mmcc> pong chaselivingston thanks… knee deep in some IPC code right now, will let you know
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, sounds good
<chaselivingston> mmcc: is there a way to see upload transfer speed w/ u1sdtool?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I don't think so. I think you're stuck with --current-transfers in a loop and a spreadsheet (aka pain)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, was just wondering, no worries
<alecu> wow! SD just died saying:
<alecu> Fatal Python error: GC object already tracked
<alecu> Abort trap: 6
<alecu> ughhh
<mmcc> alecu: yeah mandel saw that earlier too
<mmcc> this came up wrt that:  http://pyrit.wordpress.com/2010/02/18/385/
<mmcc> but it doesn't seem to point at a solution
<alecu> mmcc: SD threw a fsevents warning line just before dying
<ralsina> well, fsevents is the only pyobjc we are using, right?
<mmcc> alecu: yes, chaselivingston saw that too, and that warning is not likely to be related. it probably shouldn't even be a warning
<mmcc> more like 'info'
<mmcc> ralsina: not pyobjc but C extension, yes
<alecu> so, if I run two copies of SD on mac *very* close in time, both will start.
<mmcc> pyobject_del not called in macfsevents
<mmcc> alecu, that's interesting because the share links tab appears to be repeatedly calling ipc_client_connect
<alecu> and they both end up dying with that fatal python error eventually.... within 10 to 20 minutes.
<alecu> mmcc: interesting, yes!
<mmcc> I put a traceback.print_stack() in platform/ipc/unix: get_u1_domain_socket(), and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172800/
<mmcc> note that the first traceback is from share_links_search, but the next several are from share_links.py, lines 85, 86, 88 , 89
<mmcc> look like each line ends up trying to start syncdaemon…?
<mmcc> yeah, they all do a test for UbuntuOneClient is_connected and they must each fail because they continue on to tell it to connect
<mmcc> it looks like maybe ipc_client's UbuntuOneClient needs a 'connecting' state as well as a 'connected' state
<mmcc> since it does a self.client = yield ipc_client_connect(blah) in connect() and also uses (self.client is None) to represent whether or not it's connected
<mmcc> so if that hasn't returned instantly, multiple calls will get in there
<ralsina> mmcc: so, the thing is, those requests are done at launch instead of when the tab is opened like most others
<ralsina> mmcc: and good catch, BTW :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: kudos all around
#ubuntuone 2012-08-29
<rye> fwiw, metadata issue about empty data with existing key is found on windows
<mmcc> finally got a little bit of time to check back in on the bug we were talking about 7 hours ago. I've verified that we do end up calling UbuntuOneClient.is_connected several times between the time we first call connect() and the time the ipc_client_connect call completes the first time.
<mmcc> maybe because I'm more familiar with threads than twisted-style async code, but to me it looks like the simplest solution is to use a deferredlock. it's already used for a similar problem in sso's tcpactivation
<mmcc> going to test that idea quickly and head to sleep
<JamesTait> Good morning, from a cold and rainy Derby! :-/
<mmcc> hi JamesTait, I guess it's morning here too…
<JamesTait> mmcc: Aren't you in Ireland? Or did I mix you up with someone else?
<mmcc> JamesTait: nope, I'm in california
<JamesTait> mmcc: Clearly I have you mixed up then. :-P
<vila> mmcc: oh, you're there ! What TZ are you in ?
<vila> mmcc: next: where is my bundle ? :-D
<mmcc> vila, I'm in US pacific, it's 2am
<vila> ouch, go to sleep !
<mmcc> I will put something up for you before I head out
<vila> mmcc: remember: obscure bugs are not easier to see in the middle of the night ;-D
<mmcc> vila: easier to hear them when it's quiet
<vila> ... who am I to say that... when you're in hot pursuit... nothing can stop you ;)
<vila> mmcc: hehe, so true ;)
<vila> mmcc: I won't distract you anymore then ;)
<ralsina> morning!
<ralsina> mmcc: wtf?
<mmcc> ralsina: :D
<mmcc> don't worry, I was asleep from ~9-12pm
<mmcc> well, I'm still getting the loading overlay intermittently, but it's from the "Hi, $user" stuff at the top - I can see the folders tab loaded correctly behind it
<mmcc> anyway, I've fixed the behavior that we saw with tcpactivation already-started test not working for SD. I'm replying to your email, ralsina, with details
<mmcc> it looks like the controlpanel backend quota API call is not returning
<trijntje> Hi all, are there plans to translate the U1 webinterface?
<trijntje> I've found this on askubuntu, but the latest comment is from last year:http://askubuntu.com/questions/29839/how-to-translate-ubuntu-one-web-ui
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome, then ugh
<ralsina> mmcc: go to sleep
<mmcc> ok, this build has a bit of extra debug print crap in it, but it also has the fix for the SD IPC issue we found: http://ubuntuone.com/3tuIIvLyVlqMlfb2WPsXum
<mmcc> cc vila  --^
<mmcc> and with that, I'm going back to sleep
<mandel> mmcc, what the hell are you doint up!?
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc just notice you guys.. wtf
<ralsina> trijntje: sorry the web guys are not up yet
<ralsina> mandel: I just got up one hour earlier, don't worry ;-)
<trijntje> ralsina: are they in the us?
<ralsina> trijntje: argentina and the US mostly
<mandel> ralsina, so I'm sending an email regarding the crash, will be looking at logging right now
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, we used to use pycurl, right?
<trijntje> ralsina: ok, thanks. Ill try again in 8 hours or so ;)
<mandel> ralsina, so.. lp is down?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: on the pycurl stuf
<ralsina> mandel: have not looked at launchpad
<mandel> ralsina, but we don't longer use it right?
<ralsina> mandel: I think we still do. We switched to pycurl from httplib because of the SSL cert checking
<ralsina> mandel: but not sure if trunk still has that
<mandel> ralsina, oh, well because of this: http://bugs.python.org/issue816476
<mandel> ralsina, which is the only ref I could find for the crash
<mandel> ralsina, but is a very very old bug
<mandel> ralsina, also,m please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-logging/+merge/121816
<ralsina> mandel: got t
<ralsina> mandel: diff doesn't update :-(
<ralsina> mandel: about the GC crash, we can fix for the next release since u1cp will restart sd as needed
<mandel> ralsina, will it?
<mandel> ralsina, we need to check that
<mandel> ralsina, joder! bloody lp, I'll propose a branch without the bug linked
<mandel> ralsina, I sent the email with my thoughts about a couple of things, let me know asap what you think about the ipc_client solution
<ralsina> mandel: remember that we need to wait until after all signals connect to use sd_client
<ralsina> mandel: so would your solution do the same?
<ralsina> other than that, one or the other feel the same to me
<mandel> ralsina, yes, is the same
<ralsina> be-a-parent time
<ralsina> will be back in ~1 hour
<mandel> ralsina, the main diff is one is not async and the other is
<mandel> ralsina, I prefer to use the connected_d trick to be honest
<ralsina> mandel: u1cp is useless until we get the sd connection anyway
<mandel> ralsina, yes, is just ui, with a backend but ui :)
<mandel> ralsina, FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-logging/+merge/121825 is updated, apparently some cron job where not ready just yet
<ralsina> mandel: global +1
<ralsina> mandel: and +1 on not overcomplicating things :-)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I'm nearly done with the tests so I'll propose the mp in a few mins
<mandel> ralsina, I need an approve and then the global approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-logging/+merge/121825
<ralsina> mandel: could swear that's what I did
<ralsina> mandel: fixing...
<mandel> ralsina, no problem :)
<ralsina> mandel: done
<ralsina> good morning alecu!
<alecu> hello, all!
<mandel> morning
<ralsina> alecu: just finished talking with lisette about the file share tab UX and I have some ideas that don't involve changing UI so I'll tackle that next week, and for now it stays as it is
<ralsina> alecu: also, neil replie, but I have not looked at the doc yet, and I suspect I will have my hands full with mac bits today
<alecu> ralsina: ok, I'll give that a look.
<alecu> ralsina: can you fwd it to me?
<ralsina> alecu: sure!
<ralsina> alecu: thought you were in the CC
<mandel> alecu, corruption of metadata happens with a single instance of sd running, the crash has nothing to do with more than one daemon running
<ralsina> mandel: two different things
<mandel> exactly, one has nothing to do with the other
<ralsina> mandel: the GC is not related to the corruption of metadata AFAIK
<mandel> ralsina, the GC call happens with a single sd running and accepting lisettes share, after that the metadata is corrupted
<mandel> alecu, ^
<alecu> mandel: the crash has nothing to do with more than one daemon running. Yes, I made that clear on the second email.
<alecu> mandel: but metadata corruption *can* happen when two SDs are running.
<alecu> mandel: tritcask is not multiprocess safe
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, the metadata probably goes nuts because is left in a weird state due to the crash
<mandel> alecu, yes, but I'm no interested in tritcask, AFAIK it works correct in all cases when there is a single daemon
<alecu> mandel: I don't think that's the case.
<mandel> alecu, why not?
<alecu> mandel: because tritcask is self-healing.
<alecu> mandel: tritcask has a journal
<alecu> mandel: that is, at a given point it has a few files that read only, and one file that is append only
<alecu> mandel: and each record written to the append only file, has a crc of the record contents
<alecu> mandel: so, on starting SD, and replaying the journal, each record that has the crc wrong is discarded.
<alecu> mandel: ergo: self-healing.
<alecu> mandel: but it's not designed to be written by more than one process at a time.
<alecu> mandel: tritcask does not expect the files it considers read only to be written by other process
<mandel> alecu, I can 100% ensure you that this is happening with a single process and is getting busted, so there is a bug there somewhere
<alecu> mandel: are you talking about the GC issue?
<mandel> alecu, yes, which then gets the metadata busted
<mandel> alecu, that issues has two things, one, the crash of the process, second, in the next run unless metadata is remove sd will crash
<mandel> alecu, and this has happened to chaselivingston too, we needed to remove his metadata to get u1 back to work
<alecu> mandel: get the eraser, let's think of a different timeline:
<alecu> 1) sd crashes with GC error
<alecu> 2) u1cp is querying SD many times per second, starts two copies of SD
<alecu> 3) the two copies corrupt the metadata.
<alecu> 4) ....
<alecu> 5) profit!
<alecu> mandel: I say 4 is "we fix two SD starting at the same time"
<ralsina> so, if mmcc's lock fixes 2)  ...
<mandel> alecu, I was starting sd manually, so we have to remove the u1-control panel out of the equation
<ralsina> BTW, u1cp makes a bazillion calls to sd's get_homedir we should cache that
<mandel> alecu, so, we only have sso and sd running, no sdtool starting a gazillion times the sd process
<mandel> ralsina, I don't know why we have more than one connection in that things.. one per tab seems too much..
<mandel> but at least is showed an error
<ralsina> mandel: each tab has a sd_client but they are all the sameinstance
<mandel> ralsina, that cannot be, how are we starting more than once sd if that is the case?
<alecu> ralsina: so, if mmcc's lock fixes 2), we still need to deal with the GC error, which is the scary one to me.
<mandel> alecu, and too me, more than the multiple instances.. 'cause that one we understand
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: a tritcask bug we can probably fix. A bug in the C extension of macfsevents sounds scarier.
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, is there a bug number for the connection issue, I have a branch from mmcc with tests
<mandel> could not think a very smart test rather than asserting that more than one client can connect and will be lock until all actions have been performed..
<ralsina> mandel: that test shuld be enough since that's the behaviur we want
<ralsina> ou*
<alecu> mandel: btw: do you get the GC errors when running with the root daemon?
<mandel> alecu, I need to test that, will do after I have lunch
<mandel> bug 1043287
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043287 in Ubuntu One Client "UbuntuOneClient from ipc_client connect starts more than one sd process" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043287
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, feel free to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/guard-ipc-connect/+merge/121854
<ralsina> mandel: that includes mmcc's branch?
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, the test loops through the different connect steps so that we have one client in the middle of the connection and 3 others trying to connect
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, it does like this, perform first step, block there , 3 others try to connect, perform 2 steps, block, 3 others try to connect etc..
<mandel> in each iteration we assert that the connection steps where done in the correct order
<mandel> as good as I could do the test, if you see a better way to do it please let me know
<alecu> mandel: is this branch based on mmcc's guard-ipc-connect branch?
<mandel> alecu, yes, branched form it and just added the test
<alecu> mandel: great
<mandel> I'm off to get the salad :)
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> ohhhoohhhohhh... I hate threads so much.
<dobey> threads are awesome
<ralsina> hate is awesome
<ralsina> dobey: there will be no UI change branch in u1cp today, so feel free to release at will
<dobey> cool
<ralsina> dobey: after you are done with the releases, you want to talk with muffinresearch about the eventual u1ms changes for rb
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, so there are several steps in the connection, get the client, get the root object, get the remote objects and connect to the singnals
<mandel> ralsina, being async multithread etc.. you can have clients connecting between any of the steps, so the tests uses the deferred to block between one of the steps
<mandel> then uses other clients to connect, which should be block thanks to the lock and after those other clients try to connect the test moves up the pipeline of connection steps
<mandel> it does that for each possible case
<mandel> ralsina, does the test make more sense now?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I know the theory :-)
<ralsina> mandel: and it does seem to do that, I am just not confident in my ability to find bugs in it today
<mandel> ralsina, ah, ok :)
<vila_> ralsina, mmcc : Trying to install the u1 app, the finder tells me: The operation can't be completed because the item "__boot__.py" is in use
<vila_> with install == copy the new app above the old one
<vila_> I moved the existing one out the way, install the new one and I'm rebooting
<vila_> ralsina, mmcc : Should I file a bug for that ?
<ralsina> vila: yes please
<ralsina> vila: you probably need to stop it before overwriting it
<vila_> ralsina: stopping what ?
<vila_> sd ?
<ralsina> vila: yes
<vila_> ralsina: how do I do that (for reference) ?
<vila_> launchctl bliblablo ?
<ralsina> vila: I suck as a mac user, so I would do something like ps aux check the PID and kill it with kill :-
<ralsina> )
<vila_> oh and nothing will restart it ?
<vila_> oooh, progress, no more 'getting... please wait'
<vila_> click sign me in .... sorry an error has occurred...
<vila_> DeadRefecenceError 'Calling Stale Broker'
<vila_> known bug ?
<vila_> ralsina: ^
<mandel> vila, I'm working on it :)
<mandel> ralsina, sso closes to quick in some cases and we have stale objects, I'll do the same patch that i did for the tabs problem
<mandel> ralsina, will restart the sso process if needed
<vila_> mandel: bug # so I can subscribe ?
<mandel> vila_, I need to create one, sorry, give me a sec
<vila_> mandel: no worries
<vila_> mandel: let me know when a new bundle is available
<mandel> vila_, bug 1043367
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043367 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "SSO process closes to fast resulting in Stale Brokers" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043367
<ralsina> mandel: cool, yes, saw that
<ralsina> looks like logging in is reliable again!
<ralsina> except I have to start everything manually but that's my setup I think
<mandel> ralsina, what do you mean with logging? as the log.debug?
<ralsina> mandel: oops, meant login
<mandel> ah, ok :)
<alecu> mandel: you said "the metadata gets corrupted with a single daemon" -> do you have a log of what happens when SD tries to open the corrupt metadata?
<mandel> alecu, is in the mail, I just get that
<mandel> alecu, that is all I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173495/
<mandel> alecu, is the sd logging do you need me to get anything else?
<alecu> mandel: how do you know that the metadata is corrupt at that point?
<mandel> alecu, I just suspect because removing the metadata fixes it and works normally
<alecu> mandel: btw: U1_DEBUG=True does nothing useful for SD, so  try running sd with --debug
<mandel> alecu, and why does it print: 2012-08-29 11:43:23,192:192.228078842 - ubuntu_sso.utils - DEBUG - _get_dir: trying use dir at u'/Users/mandel/Projects/Canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/bin' (exists? True)  ???
<alecu> mandel: well, it does something: it enables the debug lines in the imported sso modules
<mandel> ah. bummer, alecu let me run that again then
<alecu> mandel: make sure your metadata is corrupt first! ;-)
<mandel> alecu, it is :)
<alecu> awesome! ?
<alecu> mandel: btw: did you get the GC error when running with the root daemon?
<alecu> mandel: I'm trying to single out macfs as the GC error culprit
<mandel> alecu, Im fixing sso bugs and will do that asap (using the daemon)
<mandel> alecu, here is a run with --debug: paste.ubuntu.com/1173910
<mandel> alecu, I really hope is not fsevents..
<alecu> mandel: is that the start of the run?
<alecu> mandel: can I see the whole log?
<mandel> alecu, that is the end of the log, I can get you all of it np, one sec
<alecu> mandel: anyway: that seems to be working. Why do you say that the metadata is corrupted, and that you need to delete it?
<alecu> mandel: (though I still would like to see the start of the log)
<mandel> alecu, because if you don't delete it the things does not work, I only tried that because in a guest account everything worked ok
<mandel> alecu, Is work in progress to find out what is going on
<alecu> mandel: what "things does not work" ? I SD activity happening there.
<alecu> mandel: probably when you delete the metadata you see *a lot* more activity, because all the state has to be resyncd
<alecu> * I see SD activity happening in the log
<mandel> alecu, yes, but that is not the case, when I say it works I mean it does not crash
<alecu> mandel: !!!!
<alecu> mandel: and how did it crash in the first time?
<mandel> alecu, paste.ubuntu.com/1173923
<alecu> mandel: I saw that crash (GC) a loooot, and it did not have to do with corrupt metadata!
<mandel> alecu, the first time, bad luck, I accepted the u1 design share from lisette and it happened
<alecu> mandel: yesterday I saw that a lot while running mmcc's bundles.
<mandel> alecu, did you? I have only been able to reproduce it with that share, else it works fine in my system..
<alecu> mandel: but did you have broken metadata when you accepted that share?
<alecu> mandel: let me repeat what I think, out loudly: this GC crash has nothing to do with metadata.
<mandel> alecu, no, everything work ok before that
<mandel> alecu, never saw the GC error at any point
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: I feel you are talking past each other. Mumble?
<alecu> mandel: did you have any UDF syncd?
<mandel> alecu, I don't use UDFs at all
<alecu> mandel: that's the datapoint
<alecu> mandel: there we go
<mandel> alecu, but I did have shares syncing
<alecu> how many shares?
<mandel> alecu, as far as I remember 2
<mandel> alecu, I synced the one from cparrion that has lots of : to test that we had no problems with those and some other one
<alecu> I so absolutely fraking hate debugging thread issues.
<mmcc> hi folks, catching up
<mandel> alecu, +1000000
<alecu> mandel: right, but that's a small share compared to lisette's, isn't it?
<alecu> mandel: I also started getting the GC error after syncing with a huge udf
 * alecu checks if one thread is started per volume.
<mandel> alecu, uhhh
<ralsina> hi mmcc
<ralsina> mmcc: be aware, you are taking monday off.
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, please tell me that fsevents is not starting a thread per child dir..
<mmcc> ralsina: yep, on the calendar
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH, because of past experience, please don't take this as an endorsement of crazy hours, because it isn't ;-)
<mmcc> mandel: I think it's a thread per watch
<mmcc> ralsina: heh, understood
<mmcc> mandel: I'll look to be sure
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, mmcc, for mere completeness: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/guard-ipc-connect/+merge/121879 same as the u1-client guard but for sso
<thisfred_> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> me
<alecu> mandel: one fsm, one watchmanager, one observer, one thread.
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> alecu, me no comprende? what?
<alecu> me
<ralsina> dobey: standup
<ralsina> ok, dobey is last, go thisfred before you doze off!
<mmcc> DONE: QA release, debugging controlpanel
<mmcc> TODO: more more controlpanel bugs
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: fixed a couple of bugs, lots of reviews, mgmt call, other calls, helped around, mac twiddling TODO: more mac twiddling, reviews, etc. BLOCKED: not feeling great, but no, NEXT: mandel
<ralsina> mmcc: early :-)
<mandel> DONE: Bug 1043287 from mmcc branch + tests. Bug 1043353 for completness, bug 1043183.
<mandel> TODO: Bug 1043367. Look if that fixes log in for mac keep looking there, help with sd crashing.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043287 in Ubuntu One Client "UbuntuOneClient from ipc_client connect starts more than one sd process" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043287
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043353 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "IPC BaseClient connect method may lunch more than one instance of SSO" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043353
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043183 in Ubuntu One Client "Logging does not deal well with paths that contain %" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043183
<dobey> me
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043367 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "SSO process closes to fast resulting in Stale Brokers" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043367
<briancurtin> DONE: two unicode/bytes branches that were killing me - one for bytes formatting, one for joining subprocess output, then storing in an envvar, then passing to dbus...need to associate a bug with this
<briancurtin> TODO: some unicode/bytes being passed to urllib usage, and a squid test somehow missing an attribute on 3
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: reviews, helped debugging osx craziness
<alecu> TODO: more osx debugging, review dash documents
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases, bug #
<dobey> TODO: releases, fix nautilus plug-in for Q, icon generating magic, music store work
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<thisfred_> DONE: reviews | web api thinking/ exploring TODO: add u1db server code to handle web api calls BLOCKED: no NEXT:dobey
<thisfred_> ralsina, sorry on team call as well
<ralsina> thisfred_: is ok!
<ralsina> Comments?
<ralsina> EOM it is
<alecu> COMMENT: I hate debugging threads.
<dobey> i hate comment threads
<alecu> mandel: "one fsm, one watchmanager, one observer, one thread", means that SD with macfsevents only has one of each of those, not many.
<thisfred_> I hate smurfs
<mandel> thisfred_, con razon, they are belgian :)
<mandel> alecu, ok
<thisfred_> mandel, hehe
<mmcc> alecu, yes that's right - I remembered wrong - one Observer, one thread
<alecu> mmcc, mandel: are we still using the patched macfsevents? did we merge the changes from upstream?
 * alecu grabs a bite, brb
<mmcc> alecu, mandel, I'm using the one from mandel's github
<mmcc> mandel, re your completeness branch, is it necessary? utils/tcpactivation already uses a lock in get_active_client_description
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, we did merge changes from trunk yes, we can try with the bzr branch from mmcc
<mandel> mmcc, did not notice that, let me check
<alecu> mmcc, mandel: do you have an url for that macfsevents branch?
<mandel> alecu, which, mmcc one?
<alecu> mandel: I don't know. The one we are using!
<mmcc> https://github.com/mandel-macaque/macfsevents
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/+junk/python-macfsevents is the old before we merged
<alecu> mmcc: you are building the bundles with that one?
<mmcc> alecu - yes
<mandel> alecu, diff with upstream of that branch: https://github.com/malthe/macfsevents/pull/11/files
<mandel> mmcc, you are right is not needed, removing it
<mmcc> just out of paranoia I just ran the clang static analyzer on _fsevents.c and got no warnings
<alecu> mandel: what's the process_asap for?
<mandel> alecu, that, according to gatox (who claims that talk with you about this) is to start processing the events before all the streams have been added, that is, as soon as we have one we start processing
<mandel> alecu, it looked diff, like here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents/view/head:/fsevents.py#L58
<alecu> mandel: that's used each time a new watch is added...
<mandel> alecu, I had to add is as a keyword arg else it would not be landed in upstream
<trijntje> Hi all, are there plans to translate the U1 webinterface?
<trijntje> I've found this on askubuntu, but the latest comment is from last year:http://askubuntu.com/questions/29839/how-to-translate-ubuntu-one-web-ui
<alecu> mandel: yes, I recall talking with gatox about the absolute need SD has of having every fs event from the point when the watch is added.
<alecu> mandel: I don't recall what came out of that, nor reviewing code.
<mandel> alecu, well, that is what he did I just merged with upstream and made the keyword arg changes
<mandel> alecu, and we have been using since the beginning
<alecu> trijntje: my guess is that it remains in the same state, but we should ping beuno to be sure.
<alecu> mandel: right.
<trijntje> alecu: thanks
<alecu> mandel: anyway I don't see how schedule_callback() without acquiring the lock is any ASAP than doing it without acquiring the lock.
<alecu> nor safer, btw.
<mandel> alecu, I did not understand well the code to be honest, I just trusted him
<mandel> alecu, I specially ask him about this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents/view/head:/fsevents.py#L68
<mandel> alecu, which from my point of view is 'funny'
<alecu> mandel: https://github.com/malthe/macfsevents/pull/11/files#r1486751
<mmcc> mandel: I agree. weird
<alecu> mandel: that's just working around thread timing issues by adding needless delays.
<alecu> ok, this macfsevents is a bunch of crap.
<mandel> alecu, he, but we have to work with it
<mandel> alecu, anyone is willing to go to NZ and ask gatox about this ;-)
<alecu> mandel: we have to fix SD, we are not forced to work with this.
<alecu> mandel: I'm willing to fly, but surely our budget does not allow!
<mandel> alecu, piggy back me please :)
<alecu> mandel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBjVTMUQY0
<mandel> alecu, I have longer arms than you ;)
<alecu> mandel: "take turns!"
<mandel> alecu, nah nah nah, I like to be the outer spoon
<mmcc> ok, I'm looking at fsevents.py and I think it needs some love - but where do we stand wrt the other stuff?
<mmcc> is the eternal loading overlay fixed for other people with the changes I made last night?
<mmcc> and the initial stale broker from SSO is not a great first impression…
<beuno> trijntje, right, no plans to translate
<mandel> mmcc, I'm nearly done with the stale broker in sso
<mmcc> mandel: great :)
<trijntje> beuno: ah, too bad. I have to say I'm a bit confused about the fraud thing mentioned on askubuntu. Volunteers translate all of ubuntu without any 'oversight', why should ubuntuone be different?
<beuno> trijntje, becuase we deal with money and people's files
<trijntje> I still think it would be nice to have the web ui translated, especially since not all functionality is available in the client.\
<dobey> we all agree it would be nice
<dobey> what functionality isn't available in the client?
<mmcc> ralsina, can I get a trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/change-socket-name/+merge/121643 ?
<mmcc> that's an old branch, just cleaning up. not related to our current bugs
<trijntje> sharing/publishing files, afaik
<ralsina> mmcc: got it
<mandel> mmcc, you already have one from me, question, did you make the same change in the daemon side?
<mandel> mmcc, as in, when is started by launchd
<mmcc> mandel, yes. The daemon changes are still sitting around here. I'll propose them after the merge
<mmcc> er, after the release
<ralsina> mmcc: global +1
<mmcc> great, thanks guys
<mmcc> oh, argh. so, colo-branch gets conflicts when creating a new branch from mandel's lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/guard-ipc-connect -- what's going on there?
<mmcc> I clearly don't totally understand colocated branches yet
<mandel> mmcc, ein? and I though we said that the dont use that guard branch, right?
<mmcc> mandel, that's not the sso one
<dobey> trijntje: sharing of folders and publishing of files is certainly doable from Ubuntu; although there are some small UX issues with those
<mandel> mmcc, you pasted:  lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/guard-ipc-connect
<mandel> mmcc, that is the sso one
<mmcc> oh, so I did. thanks mandel
<mmcc> d'oh
<mandel> :)
<mmcc> ok, so I need to figure out what to work on now
<mmcc> mandel, you're doing SSO stale broker now, have you also looked at that JSON error? I know you said you'd looked at it a bit
<mandel> mmcc, not yet, I did not have the time
<mmcc> ok
<mandel> mmcc,  if you want to tackle that go for it
<mmcc> I suspect that's the same thing that's killing my quota API call, so I'm going to look at it
<mandel> the eagerness that sso has to close itself is amazing..
<dobey> ok, lunch time. bbiab
<mmcc> mandel: I've noticed the same thing. that refcount decrements as soon as it returns credentials, then boom
<mandel> mmcc, yes, very annoying..
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc: we *could* make it not-close like we do on windows, but we should go the other way around, really
<mandel> ralsina, better do it right
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc could it be that the spawn of the ubuntu-sso-login-qt crashes? I'm in the state where I dont get a stale broker, re-send the message but the ui crashes, I look for the pid and it does not exist..
<mmcc> mandel: I'd be surprised if it's crashing
<ralsina> mandel: unless you didn't python setup.py build it, it should not crash
<mandel> mmcc, I know that if I launch it is ok.. but it never appears
<mandel> ralsina, and then you solve my problem...
 * mandel is stupid
<mmcc> mandel: if you keep the activity monitor open you can see it show up and then go away in line with the log entries from U1_DEBUG
<mmcc> ah ok
 * mmcc has been there
<mandel> mmcc, sooo many things to remember!
<briancurtin> apt-get upgrade made my terminals gray...weird
<alecu> lunch for me
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, I just found the reason why the ui gets grey and you have to restart it, the return code from the sso ui is never received and therefore the signal is never sent
<mandel> found it while fixing the stale brokers stuff
<ralsina> mandel: great
<ralsina> mandel: as in "great that you found it" not great that it happens :-)
<ralsina> mandel: any idea why?
<mandel> ralsina, looking into it, is in the runner/qt.py code
<mmcc> so control panel is making multiple requests to the accounts and quota API …
<mmcc> mandel, is that because _show_ui in credentials.py doesn't give spawn_program a reply_handler?
<mmcc> or is that a different spawn_program, because that looks like it shouldn't even work
<mandel> mmcc, that spawn program you see is the one in __init__ which uses the one in qt.py
<mandel> mmcc, but good question  you scared me :)
<mmcc> ah ok, good
<mmcc> you know, OT a little, but the pattern in all this code of having things with the same name only differentiated by their package name, causes lots of extra mental effort when reading… I think it might be better if (eg) runner.spawn_program called source.spawn_program_platform_specific, or something less verbose but equally obvious
<mmcc> but I digress, don't want to derail things
<thisfred> aha http://entre-mujeres.com/2012/08/29/el-consumo-de-marihuana-en-la-adolescencia-causa-danos-irreversibles-en-la-inteligencia-memoria-y-atencion/
<mandel> mmcc, it is indeed a mental challenge :)
<thisfred> that explains ... oh look, a butterfly!
<mandel> thisfred, and that is why I started later :)
<mandel> ralsina, why do we have a frame that contains the wizard, is that for the overlay?
<ralsina> mandel: nothing comes to mind, I'd have to look
<mandel> ralsina, sorry in the sso
<ralsina> mandel: is that frame a QStackWidget?
<mandel> in UbuntuSSOClientGUI there is a QVBoxlayout in which we add the wizard
<ralsina> mandel: that's not a frame :-)
<ralsina> mandel: the QVBolxLayout is not a widget
<ralsina> mandel: there is a reason why the wizard is not the top level, but I don't quite remember what it was
<mandel> ralsina, sorry I'm getting confused, the UbuntuSSOClientGUI is a frame that has a layout and contains the wizard, why?
<mandel> ralsina, it seems that on mac we are not getting the close event correctly
<ralsina> mandel: do we have something connected to the close event?
<ralsina> mandel: connect it to the app's lastWindowClosed signal
<ralsina> instead
<mandel> ralsina, there is a closeEvent method there..
<ralsina> mandel: ok, give me 1' to look
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> mandel: that's strange code
<ralsina> mandel: yes, looks like the outer widget is so we can put the overlay in it
<ralsina> mandel: can you check if that closeEvent in ubuntu_sso_wizard.py is triggered or not?
<ralsina> mandel: that should be called by the wizard's "done" which is above it
<mandel> ralsina, lets mumble you know qt I know what is going on :)
<ralsina> mandel: great idea
<mmcc> we sure are calling the web api often, for the same things (we get the account info several times on startup)
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, we should cache a lot of stuff there
<mmcc> ralsina: is there a bug for that? it'd be nice to speed up startup. I note that the share links tab added another set of API calls in setup, so we're now waiting for many API calls before the UI is fully loaded
<mmcc> also, I still see a hang while getting the quota, but only occasionally. :\ making it hard to debug
<ralsina> mmcc: not that I know of
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, I can see the folder list displayed and the dialog still locked :-/
<mmcc> ralsina: aha, ok - so that's happening to you too… did you start it with U1_DEBUG?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: but it unlocks a little later. usually
<mmcc> if so, you probably see your username in there at least once, but somewhere, a call to quota isn't returning
<ralsina> mmcc: probably
<mmcc> fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1043459
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043459 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "startup launches redundant web API calls" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder if anyone is even actually using libsyncdaemon from vala
<mmcc> ralsina: are we going to disable the share links tab for release tomorrow?
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe
<ralsina> mmcc: or add a note saying "this doesn't work on mac yet"
<ralsina> mmcc depending on whether this works without it :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I asked because I'm wondering what's the easiest way to disable it. doesn't look like I can comment out a hunk and be done with it…
<ralsina> mmcc: let me try
<mmcc> I wanted to see if the quota api calls hang when the share links tab isn't hammering it
<ralsina> mmcc: will have a patch to disable it for you in 5'
<dobey> alecu or ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/121914 please
<ralsina> mmcc: patch to disable share link tab https://pastebin.canonical.com/73289/
<ralsina> mmcc: I can do a better one that hides it before release if we have to
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks
<mandel> ralsina, I'm of for a little to run, the stale brokers branch is lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-stale-broker
<mandel> ralsina, it should work to get the creds but you will get stuck because the signal is not sent back
<mandel> ralsina, look in ubuntu_sso/util/runner/qt.py
<mandel> ok, off to run
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I'll start from there
<mmcc> ralsina if you have a sec first I could use an extra set of eyes / brain hemispheres on this quota hang bug…
<ralsina> mmcc: my brain is not great today, but I can try to help :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: are we getting the quota from the REST API or from syncdaemon?
<mmcc> ralsina: the web api
<ralsina> mmcc: it could be we are getting an error from the servers
<ralsina> mmcc: perhaps because we ask too quicly
<mmcc> so controlpanel.py on_credentials_found is intermittently not making it past the line "info = yield self.backend.account_info(), despite a log message at the end of account_info showing the correct result from the servers
<mmcc> no, the servers seem fine with us
<mmcc> I'm logging just before returnValue(result) in account_info in backend.py, and that always shows up
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm
<ralsina> that's very strange
<mmcc> but the log just after "yield self.backend.account_info() in the calling function does not
<mmcc> intermittently
<mmcc> note that the devices_info is wrapped with @process_unauthorized, I thought maybe it was getting stalled in there
<mmcc> looking there now.
<ralsina> mmcc: could be that
<ralsina> mmcc: or could be a bad interaction with qtreactor (hope not)
<mmcc> I hope not too
<mmcc> now to loop on restarting CP until I see th bug again
<mmcc> hate hate hate hate
<ralsina> mmcc: I look at that code and see no place for it to fail. Since it's failing, I am obviously not helping :-(
<mmcc> booom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174346/
<mmcc> getting a 302 from the server
<mmcc> not dealing with it well
<ralsina> mmcc: well, that's the easiest failure it seems :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: but what does it mean that the quota has moved temprarily?
<mmcc> the text of the page says it moved to media.one.ubuntu.com/offline.html
<ralsina> mmcc: so that's a server outage?
<ralsina> beuno: ^
<ralsina> mmcc: in any case, just a little of robustness there should fix it
<ralsina> mmcc: at least, don't show the quota and don't stay blocked
<mmcc> ralsina: it's a super-intermittent outage, if it is one. possibly it is reacting poorly to multiple repeated requests
<mmcc> I wonder how hard it'd be to cache the account info, because we do always get it once or twice, it's just the third time that sometimes 302's
 * mmcc winces
<ralsina> mmcc: cache it, and if you get a 302 return the cached value?
<beuno> mmcc, ralsina, edge?
<mmcc> ralsina: right, that's the way to go… want to do it in the right place, though…
<ralsina> beuno: no, production
<beuno> could be a timeout
<ralsina> mmcc: in any case, we have a plan now
<pedronis> mmcc: the 302 sounds more like there's a missing / at the end though
<ralsina> mmcc: I'll take a 15' and then look at mandel's branch
<dobey> thanks alecu
<pedronis> I mean 50x would be more like it's giving up on you
<alecu> dobey: you're welcome!
<ralsina> dobey: oops, I was about to +1 it :-)
<ralsina> dobey: so go ahead ;-)
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> pedronis, no missing / -- the identical call is made a few times successfully, and I can confirm that the call is either account/ or quota/. see the first line of  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174346/  for example
<dobey> awesome; my dell duo is broken now :(
<dobey> well, can log in again now; but it's llvm bucket of broken video blitting :-/
<ralsina> dobey: my Q partition has been unusable for a month now :-(
<mmcc> so, I wonder why I'm not getting the HTTP response code anywhere in that reply object from the webclient
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe alecu knows
<ralsina> mmcc: also, that may explain all the JSON decode errors in one stroke
<pedronis> mmcc: beuno: that says offline.html, are we hitting the point were there's a automatic deployment
<mmcc> ralsina: I think it does, yeah. I think it even explains why sometimes we get the JSON error shown in logs/ a dialog and sometimes it's buried… because it can hit different code paths depending on which request gets borked
<ralsina> pedronis: we have been getting that since yesterday at least
<beuno> pedronis, I get offline.html for timeouts on prod now
<beuno> so something changed
<beuno> I've been getting that for a few weeks now
<pedronis> beuno: new oops infrastructure?
<pedronis> that's a bit insane, timeout should give a 50x something, getting a 302, especially for apis
<pedronis> is not that useful
<beuno> pedronis, no, I'm pretty sure this is haproxy
<pedronis> cute
<pedronis> (not)
<beuno> right  :)
<ralsina> school run, will be back in 30'
<alecu> mmcc: the webclient returns either a Response object (on 200) or throws some kind of WebClientError. And it's not putting the http status in the WebClientError, probably because it was not needed by the existing code.
<alecu> mmcc: it surely might be useful to add it.
<mmcc> alecu: it looks like 302 doesn't cause a WebClientError
<mmcc> although I can't verify that it's actually getting a 302, I trust the web guys not to reply with a 200 and just send HTML back via the api :)
<dobey> oops
<alecu> mmcc: the 302 (redirect) is probably handled by some of our underlying libraries like qtnetwork or libsoup
<alecu> mmcc: we are talking about this, right? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_302
<mmcc> alecu, yes
<alecu> mmcc: what I mean is that the 302 is handled by those libraries, and the redirect performed there. And whatever is in the new location is returned.
<mmcc> we're using qtnetwork in this case…
<mmcc> I see
<mmcc> alecu, although - look in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174346/ -- the HTML we get back from theAPI call isn't the contents of the offline page, it's text linking to it…
<alecu> mmcc: so, we are using QNetworkAccessManager to do the http requests, and it seems *it does not* handle the redirects automatically.
<alecu> it has to be done manually: http://www.developer.nokia.com/Community/Wiki/Handling_an_HTTP_redirect_with_QNetworkAccessManager
<mmcc> alecu, ok, interesting
<alecu> mmcc: this is very likely caused by the changes server side, so it will start happening on ubuntu and windows too.
<mmcc> for completeness: I just verified that QNetworkReply doesn't have HTTP error codes in the header pairs that it returns…
<alecu> mmcc: the http error code is not part of the headers; it's in the first http line, just before the headers.
<mmcc> alecu, well then that makes sense :)
 * mmcc looking at the wiki link now
<alecu> mmcc: and iirc, in qtnetworkmanager the standard http error codes get mangled into a custom qt enum, with different numbers.
<mmcc> ok, so we can test the HTTP attribute and treat non-200 as an error
<mmcc> alecu: yeah, you call reply.attribute(0)
<alecu> mmcc: oh, right. I was thinking of reply.error(), which are not the same as http status codes, but are defined instead like: QNetworkReply.AuthenticationRequiredError
<alecu> mmcc: so... I understand that 302 we will need to treat differently, but it should not be an error, right?
<dobey> well 3xx shouldn't be errors
<dobey> they should probably be handled correctly by following the redirect
<mmcc> alecu, well, it shouldn't be an error, no - except that we are getting redirected to something that can't be parsed as json
<alecu> mmcc: a 302 means that we need to fetch the page we are redirected to, and (barring redirect loops) we should be done.
<alecu> mmcc: oh, that should be an error, all right.
<mmcc> I think we don't need to change how it handles redirects to fix this issue
<mmcc> we do need to catch unparseable JSON and return a cached value, *and* then hopefully figure out what's causing those redirects to the offline page on the server end
<mmcc> maybe we could help them by not flooding the API from the client at startup, but that's not going to get done today
 * briancurtin lunch
<mark06> last time I checked music streaming was paid, is that still true?
<dobey> mark06: yes, it requires payment for use, beyond the trial period
<mark06> what if I just want to sync files (including music) wirelessly between phone and PC?
 * briancurtin back
<mmcc> mark06: there's a free plan for just syncing files, https://one.ubuntu.com/services/free/
<mmcc> So now I'm getting all 200 responses, but still not ever returning from the account_info call in on_credentials_found
<ralsina> mmcc, alecu: our APIs should never return a 30x in any normal situation
<ralsina> mmcc: :-(
<mmcc> oh, this ~explains it -- on_credentials_found isn't even getting called, those API calls in my log aren't from it
 * mmcc smells another race!
<mark06> mmcc: but can it sync wirelessly?
<mark06> mmcc: ah sorry it was a dumb question
<mark06> mmcc: I don't want to store anything on servers, is that possible? or if I wanted to keep my music library in sync between PC and phone, I would indeed need to store it on servers?}
<mmcc> mark06: no prob :) why not sign up for the free plan and put the phone apps through their paces…
<ralsina> mark06: no, all our clients sync to our servers
<dobey> mark06: also, the phone app doesn't 'sync' files; you can simply use it to download files to your phone from the service, but they are not kept in sync
<mark06> that would be enough as I use PC as primary location for music...
<mark06> it would just need to delete from the phone if deleted form servers
<mark06> can it do that?
<dobey> mark06: though it will also auto-upload photos from the phone to the server if you wish as well; but they won't be kept in sync if you edit them on a PC for example
<dobey> mark06: no, it doesn't keep them in sync. you'd have to delete them on the phone yourself
<mark06> edit on a PC in the sync folder? (so the edit goes to server but isn't pushed to the phone?)
<dobey> right
<dobey> the phone app does not currently keep things in sync
<mark06> this pages sync photos to the cloud: https://one.ubuntu.com/services/free/
<ralsina> mark06: the phone clients are different because "real" syncing would kill your battery
<ralsina> mark06: among other reasons
<mark06> ok but don't say sync when you don't sync
<dobey> mark06: like i said; it does auto-upload
<mark06> sorry, * this page says
<ralsina> mark06: says "sync photos taken with your phone TO the ubuntu one cloud"
<ralsina> mark06: but I will be happy to pass your concerns to the ones that write the copy :-)
<dobey> agree that upload or send might be a better term there
<mark06> sorry I meant to say that the avove page says "sync photos [...] to your personal cloud"
<mark06> *above
<ralsina> mark06: we in this channel just write code mostly :-)
<mark06> it would be better to say just "upload"
<dobey> mark06: yes; it does; and it says *to* (clarifying that it's only one direction)
<dobey> ie, it doesn't say "with"
<mark06> ralsina: ah ok sorry, I assumed it was a general channel as doesn't have the -dev suffix, np
<mark06> my bad English then, sorry dobey
<ralsina> mark06: it's ok, there's also support people
<ralsina> mark06: what we don't have is any mrketing people :-)
<mark06> but send/upload would be better, just registering an opinion...
<ralsina> mark06: I'll pass it along
<mark06> ok thanks all!
<dobey> bad ralsina
<ralsina> dobey: ?
<dobey> you didn't listen to roberta
<ralsina> yes I did
<dobey> "you are all marketing people"
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> just left my marketing hat in the other pants
<ralsina> dobey: I achieved a remarkable marketing-oriented goal, made him happier with our service
<ralsina> I call it ninja-incognito-secret-agent marketing
<mmcc> ok, I may have solved this issue using another DeferredLock
<mmcc> my new favorite tool
<mmcc> need to try it from a fresh build, since I have done a bunch of hacking
<ralsina> mmcc: yay
<ralsina> In other news, I am feeling really crappy
<mmcc> but the issue appears to be that controlpanel backend caches the results of login_client.find_credentials(), but again, the check if it's been set yet can be hit multiple times while the remote call is in process…
<mmcc> this is unrelated to the JSON error, but at least fixing it will result in a couple fewer API calls, maybe that'll help that indirectly
<mmcc> ralsina: sorry you don't feel well. you should get one of these: http://instagram.com/p/O7H6bKx2a8/
<ralsina> mmcc: I have a similar thing, let me find a pic
<ralsina> oh, was in picplz. Not going to open the zip for it :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: anyway, I have a black cat sitting on my shoulder about 40% of the time
<mmcc> ralsina: nice. "management oversight"
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah
<mmcc> ralsina: if you're feeling better, I just noticed this minor UI bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1043525
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043525 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "shared folders missing icons in table on folders tab in darwin" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> mmcc: not really. I am going to lay down a bit, may come back later when I feel better
<ralsina> mmcc: can you please mail me a status report before you stop?
<mmcc> ralsina: sure, hope you feel better soon. and yes.
<mmcc> ralsina: we need to release tomorrow, but exactly when tomorrow?
<mmcc> and, uh, how?
<ralsina> mmcc: "tomorrow"
<ralsina> time is flexible
<ralsina> the how is by creating the image and giving it to me
<ralsina> :-)
<mmcc> sounds familiar - we used to have research paper deadlines set at midnight in hawaii :)
<ralsina> we'll put it somewhere and post something in our blog, I don't expect this to have much noise
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, sounds good
<ralsina> the people who post stuff are in the UK so it should be rather early, but a few hours will not hurt
<alecu> mmcc, ralsina: I've got some more ideas on what may be causing the segfaults
<alecu> I've been playing with twisted+fsevents on osx, in a smaller script, and I find that twisted and fsevents are not exactly... compatible, let's say.
<alecu> but things absolutely break when the fsevents callback throws an error.
<alecu> so, my first proposed solution is to have a big try-except on the events handler.
<alecu> oh, and this makes no sense in our case, because the event handler is minuscule. :-(
<alecu> waaaaait!
<alecu> the signature of that event handler has changed in the last macfsevents!
<alecu> mmcc, ralsina! progress!
<mmcc> alecu: where?
<mmcc> which handler, i mean
<mmcc> also, :D
<alecu> mmcc: fsevents.Stream( HANDLER )
<mmcc> and - with my backend credentials lock, I can't make the UI freeze anymore… working on tests now, will propose after my lunch, which is starting in … about now
<alecu> mmcc: it seems it was HANDLER(event) and now it's HANDLER(some_id, filename)
<alecu> mmcc: I don't understand how SD even manages to receive any event at all :/
<briancurtin> crap, i need to get out of here a bit early. will show up earlier tomorrow. girlfriend already yelling for me out the door...
<mmcc> alecu - I'm not really seeing that -- my copy of the code has the first one, called at the end of FileEventCallback.__call__
<mmcc> we create the stream with file_events=True, so it uses FileEventCallback()
<mmcc> also, raw_file_events is experimental and shouldn't be used…
<mmcc> ok, gotta go eat/cook
<alecu> mmcc: right, I see that...
<alecu> false alarm then.
<alecu> mmcc, ralsina: when you get back, can you guys try this script? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1174680/
<alecu> ok, I need to run. I may join up later tonight.
<alecu> bye all!
<ralsina> oh great, now u1cp crashes on Q: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1043522
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043522 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt crashed with SIGSEGV in QFactoryLoader::instance()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> ugh; really
<ralsina> dobey: apport seems to be catching dupes so...
<dobey> yeah, i'm sure; looks like it's crashing deep in qt image stuff though
<ralsina> dobey: I can probably take a look tomorrow on my Q VM
<dobey> trunk seems to work ok for me on precise
<ralsina> dobey: for me too, so it's probably Q-specific
<dobey> checking
<dobey> unity llvm is quite annoying though :(
<dobey> it's working fine on my Q laptop too :(
<dobey> even the share links tab works!
<dobey> hrmm, that notification is a bit annoying though
<ralsina> dobey: which one?
<dobey> if you search for one of your published files in the share tab, and select it so the extra info is shown, it pops up a notification of "A file has been published..." for that file
<ralsina> it shouldn't do that, AFAIK
<dobey> i guess maybe searching and pressing enter on the selected result, results in that file being published
<dobey> which is very non-obvious, and really shouldn't happen
<ralsina> dobey: and it's on OMG already :-)
<dobey> but i didn't try it on a file that wasn't published yet
<ralsina> dobey: I am guessing it uses the wrong API call
<ralsina> dobey: and it publishes it again in order to get the URL
<ralsina> dobey: instead of getting the list of published files and searching for it
<dobey> yeah, at first i started typing and it showed me files in a shared from ivanka
<dobey> lol; and all the comments are about "make it prettier on ubuntu" though
<dobey> ok, well i need to go
<dobey> later all!
<mmcc> alecu, the result of your script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174813/
<mmcc> I can't tell if it's doing what you wanted - it seems to do what it's supposed to…
#ubuntuone 2012-08-30
<mmcc> ok - my branch to fix the race in controlpanel.backend that caused too many calls to get_credentials, and on my system, caused the eternal loading overlay at startup, is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-credentials-race/+merge/121969
<mandel> mmcc, awesome!
<mandel> mmcc, I need to test that branch merged with the stale broker fix :)
<mandel> oh, I'm back :)
<mmcc> hi mandel, what time is it for you?
<mandel> mmcc, is 2 am, but not to worry, lets try to fix all this bugs so that the only thing we do tom is release
<mandel> mmcc, by the way, is this a public release or internal?
<mmcc> mandel: public, ralsina mentioned a blog post
<mandel> frack
<mandel> !!!
<mandel> mmcc, ok, we better do a good one then :)
<mmcc> heh
<mandel> mmcc, so far we are much better than the first windows one
<mmcc> well, as soon as this build uploads I'm EOD, but I will probably check back a little bit tonight, please let me know where you leave things, maybe I can test or review a branch
<mandel> mmcc, ok, if things work I'll send you an email with the branches to review
<mmcc> mandel: sounds great
<mandel> mmcc, ideally with the stale broker fix and your we have a working sso
<mandel> mmcc, next would be the daemon, right?
<mandel> mmcc, your branch, what is the expected behavior?
<mmcc> here's the bundle with my branch: http://ubuntuone.com/3Ak3HKLhv7KETroVctKBkV
<mandel> for me when getting the new creds from sso it gets stuck
<mmcc> mandel: gets stuck where? did you already have creds? this was solving an issue when you already had creds, it would hang
<mmcc> I have to go, will try to check back in a few hours, sorry
<mandel> mmcc, ok, no problem then, it gets stuck in the wizard where I was working :)
<mandel> mmcc, go go, have fun with the baby :)
<mmcc> mandel: just thought of this: you probably don't see the issue my branch fixes unless you have merged from trunk since gatox' share links branch landed…
<mandel> mmcc, oh, ok, will do
<ralsina> hi mandel
<ralsina> go to bed, start fresh tomorrow
<ralsina> it's what 3AM there?
<mandel> ralsina, is 4 am, I prefer to do the opposite, finish late with things working
<mandel> ralsina, we need review by the way :)
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc told me is a public release, has that been announced?
<ralsina> mandel: it's "public"
<ralsina> mandel: it's also alpha
<ralsina> so, it will be announced internally, and if anyone outside wants to try it at his own peril, he can
<ralsina> mandel: have links for the reviews?
<ralsina> mandel: I suspect we never saw the credentials race condition because 1) On linux it doesn't happen 2) on windows the timing is different
<mandel> ralsina, sure, here they are: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-credentials-race and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-stale-broker/+merge/121973
<ralsina>  mandel: done mmcc's starting on yours
<mandel> great
<ralsina> mandel: with this one you can do the initial login, or that is something else?
<mandel> ralsina, close, we are missing the signals parts we talked about, I'm trying to find out why Qprocess.finish signal is not raised
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, can you please try this in your mac: paste.ubuntu.com/1175005
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, do I need to have a qapp running for that?
<ralsina> mandel: let me mool
<ralsina> look
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> a QCoreApplication should be enough
<ralsina> you do the start, then the app.exec_()
<ralsina> mandel: I am not thinking clearly. I am going to bed, and will be back early and do reviews then
<mandel> ralsina, no problen :)
<ralsina> <murthaugh>I'm too old for this shit</murthaugh>
<mandel> lol
<mandel> ralsina, found a work around, the twisted implementation of the runner works.. later please refresh my mind on why we have to use the qt one..
<mandel> now to bed, is close to 6 am :P
<mmcc> mandel - your pasted script gave me an idea. looks like another Qt ordering problem - you have to make sure that the QCoreApplication is initialized before you call start(). I wonder if that's a problem we're having…
<mmcc> here's my version of your script that shows that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175209/
<mmcc> interesting, it really looks like it should work. I can reproduce the same issue in SSO + CP -- no finished signal getting sent
<mmcc> but it looks like we check that the QApplication instance is not None before we call qt.spawn_program, so that check should avoid what I was seeing…
<mmcc> well, I see the same thing, where if you use twisted runner, it works. that might be fine for a workaround, but if we need Qt for some reason, (i didn't find a reason in the logs), then I have a big clue --
<mmcc> the sso gui ubuntu-sso-login-qt is not spawned by controlpanel, it's spawned by ubuntu-sso-login, which is launched by controlpanel using tcpactivation… so we aren't using qt there,  we actually use subprocess.Popen()
<mmcc> ack, I really don't get why the twisted runner works, though. not thinking clearly here. going to sleep
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, I have a fix for the signing problem, I don't like it but is a single line, mainly using the qt runner on mac does nto work while the tx one works
<mandel> mmcc, yes, the issue here is that ubuntu-sso-login is using the qtreactor, which is done so that we have support for proxies using QtNetwork, I don't see a reason why we should use the qt runner if it does not work
<mandel> at least for this release we can go with this
<ralsina> mandel: sure, if it works, do a branch that switches it and we merge that one manually for release
<ralsina> and that's the last thing we needed fixed!
<mandel> ralsina, I was thinking a single if sys.platform == 'darwin'
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> mandel: just we shouldn't mergeit to trunk, I think
<ralsina> mandel: with 24 hours to think I can surely fix it
<mandel> ralsina, ok, but there are something I have been thinking about, QProcess is not thread safe, and this is being executed in the qtreactor, I don't know if the qtreactor is putting the guy in a thread and there we are having issues
<mandel> ralsina, also, why using qprocess over the tx version if we are using a reactor, I understand using it on linux because there is no reactor.. but in the others
<mandel> I find it a safer option
<mandel> ralsina, if you want to test it:  lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/send-signals Remove
<mandel> ups, copy paste fail from lp :)
<mandel> ralsina, has the shares tab ever worked on mac?
<mandel> ralsina, I'm moving to see if I can get the daemon support
<mandel> ralsina, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-stale-broker/+merge/121973
<mandel> I want to start using trunk for the buils asap
<alecu> hello, y'all!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<alecu> mandel: got anything I can help with?
<mandel> alecu, got questions for you :)
<alecu> mandel: it wasn't me, I swear it!
<mandel> alecu, first, I noticed that the qt runner from ubuntu-sso-utils is not running on mac, why do we use it over the tx implementation?
<mandel> alecu, I know it was not you, I always do a bzr blame hehe
<alecu> mandel: probably because we do the same elsewhere
<alecu> mandel: hehehe
<mandel> alecu, ok, so I have a dirty fix at least for the release which is a sys.platform == 'darwin' :)
<mandel> alecu, also, can you tell me where you guys where stuck with the daemon? mmcc told be it was not working, right?
<alecu> mandel: a sys platform check sounds fine for this.
<alecu> mandel: regarding the daemon, I've been peeking at how macfsevents and twisted interact, and I don't like it at all. Small testing scripts that use both end up segfaulting randomly.
<mandel> alecu, and the fsevents daemon? I want to fix that guy today, I remember mmcc telling me you helped him a little with that
<alecu> mandel: did I helped with the root daemon?
<mandel> alecu, that is what I understood, I could be wrong..
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to try to make things work using the root daemon to see if we don't have those segfaults
<mandel> if that is the case, we need to fix fsevents..
<mandel> alecu, this fixes the runner problems: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/send-signals I don't know if it should land in trunk or not..
<alecu> mandel: we should test if that works better than the other one.
<mandel> alecu, it works on mac, which the other doesn't I'd like to understand better the qtreactor + yield and what it really does, also QProcess is not thread-safe but reentrant
<alecu> mandel: what do you want to know about "qtreactor + yield"?
<alecu> mandel: reentrant usually means "thread safe"
<mandel> alecu, no perse, you can access its vars but on qt bad things happen with the signals and slots
<mandel> alecu, you have to connect them in the right thread where you want the information..
<dobey> reentrant means "you need to know what you're doing and use the proper locking APIs for this to work in threads"
<mandel> I wonder if we are not getting one of the signals due to that.. but again, I don't know enough about the qtreactor
<ralsina> mandel: you can connect signals across threads just fine
<ralsina> mandel: Qt should be smart enough and use a queued signal in those cases. However thoe have to be Qt threads, not python threads
<ralsina> mandel: which is probably not the case here
<alecu> mandel: well, the qtreactor should handle all that by itself. I think it's much better to use the tx runner than the qt one, but as always, it's better to test it irl
<alecu> mandel: both inside our code, and on small test scripts.
<ralsina> alecu: we may even switch to the tx runner everywhere if it works everywhere and remove some complexity
<alecu> ralsina: we can't use it on sso on linux, since we don't have any reactor there.
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, everywhere as in windows and mac right, 'cause we do not have a reactor on linux for sso or do we?
<alecu> mandel: exactly.
<ralsina> alecu: but there we are not using the qt one either, right?
<mandel> alecu, he, stop reading my mind!
<ralsina> so the qt runner runs out of uses
<alecu> mandel: anyway: IRL tests, tests, tests.
<mandel> ralsina, for the proxy support we use qt
<mandel> alecu, ^
<ralsina> grmbl
<ralsina> ok, out of scope for today, but let's keep it as something to think about
<mandel> ralsina, ditto and I said the same at 6 am :P
<ralsina> mandel: no, the shares tab never worked on mac yet
<ralsina> mandel: I am going to disable+hide it for this release
<ralsina> mandel: and fix it for the next one
<mandel> ralsina, the small one liner fixes the problem, at least for the release (about the runner)
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: can you try running a couple of times this script?
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<mandel> alecu, sure, url?
<alecu> mandel: doh: pastebin.ubuntu.com/1174680/
<mandel> ralsina, with what we have we might have a nice release.. but I'd like to talk with mmcc and try to get it using the root daemon
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<mandel> also land want we have around in private branches
<ralsina> mandel: probably not on this one :-(
 * alecu hates new firefox that strips http:// from urls copied from the url bar.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, that's deeply stupid
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: here, that script dies 4/10 times with some memory corruption.
<mandel> alecu, the exception is expected?
<mandel> alecu, whqt I get: paste.ubuntu.com/1175739
<alecu> mandel: yes, the exception is expected.
<alecu> mandel: you are running with your latest macfsevents, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes
<ralsina> alecu: no memory corruptions, just the exceptions
<mandel> alecu, shall we try passing process_asap = True to the observer?
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: can you try running it a couple of times?
<alecu> mandel, yes, please.
<mandel> alecu, I'm in the process
<ralsina> alecu: on the 10th time, no memory issues
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: also: add a line with a "raise", just after the log.err()
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<mandel> alecu, and latency=0 too?
<mandel> alecu, is the other setting we use
<ralsina> alecu: now I got "called with null pointer"
<alecu> mandel, sure.
<ralsina> alecu: is that the error you wanted?
<alecu> ralsina: can you paste it?
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<mandel> same here
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: ok: I got that first, so I thought it might be the exception being missed in the fsevents callback.
<alecu> but then I saw that I got similar corruption issues when I was handling the error inside the callback too.
<mandel> alecu, with process_asap=True it never finishes..
<mandel> it keeps saying hola!
<alecu> so, as far as I can tell, this is a race condition between the macfsevents thread and extension, and the reactor we are using on mac.
<ralsina> alecu: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/1175753
<alecu> ralsina: thanks.
<alecu> ralsina: you've typed that url, right? :-)
<ralsina> alecu: yes, paste from vnc into ubuntu is not working
<ralsina> alecu: letme check ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: I just fixed it in my browser :-)
<ralsina> alecu: right, pastebin.ubuntu.com/same number ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: so, yes: that's similar to the errors I've been getting.
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, same errors here
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: so, my options at this point:
<alecu> 1) we switch to some other reactor supported on mac for SD
<alecu> 2) we move the macfsevents stuff to a different process
<alecu> 3) we find a magical way to fix this.
<alecu> ...
<mandel> sounds reasonable.. I vote for the magic unicorn fix..
<mandel> alecu, we can try the reactor that uses the main loop from cocoa, that might be useful and is in theory a support reactor in twisted..
<ralsina> +1 for magicalunicorns
<mandel> but yet again, the IOCompletionPorts one too
<ralsina> how complex is swithing reactors going to be?
<ralsina> I am tempted to do a "non-root-daemon" using macfsevents
<ralsina> and armonize it with the root daemon, conceptually
<mandel> in theory it should just mean changing the import to install the new one..
<mandel> theory..
<alecu> ralsina: +1 to a user-daemon
<alecu> mandel: remember that some of the osx reactors are "Unmaintained": http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/choosing-reactor.html#auto1
<ralsina> twisted reactors are like a minefield, only without the fun explosions
<ralsina> alecu: so, current status is, this crashes sd and then sd restarts a lot, right?
<mandel> alecu, maybe kqueue?
<alecu> ralsina: right
<alecu> mandel: test-test-test
<mandel> yes yes yes
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so let's try to switch reactors now, and the plan is to do a daemon and avoid this crap
<alecu> mandel: let's start by doing the corresponding imports in the test script:
<alecu> like:
<alecu> from twisted.internet import kqreactor
<alecu> kqreactor.install()
<alecu> and so on
<ralsina> alecu: have 2' for a quick mumble?
<mandel> with the kqreactor we have the same PyCObject_AsVoidPtr problem
<mandel> alecu, ^
<alecu> ralsina: sure
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch
<mandel> alecu, cfreactor seems to work.. anyways, off to get food
<alecu> mandel: how did you end up installing pyobjc?
<alecu> mandel: I was unable to compile pyobjc with the brewed python.
<mandel> alecu, I cannot remember..
<alecu> and if I use the 10.8 python with the 10.8 pyobjc, cfreactor dies after the second exception is raised, without printing anything useful.
<mandel> alecu, wait, is not meant to do that.. I though it was..
<mandel> mierda..
<mandel> alecu, I have that problem too then
<dobey> gah
<dobey> dbus is crashing and i don't know why :(
<ralsina> dobey: dbus as a whole?
<dobey> no, dbus lib making a call from libsyncdaemon
<dobey> so, probably libsyncdaemon bug
<dobey> yup
 * dobey wonders if that's one of the existing bugs
<dobey> wow, there isn't a bug for this crash
<dobey> i guess it's hard to hit when you just get a giant dialog with a huge empty white box
<dobey> and it's such a trivial fix too :(
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-1043868/+merge/122076 please :)
<ralsina> dobey: trivial fixes for which you propose branches should always be along a ":-)"
<dobey> ralsina: it's a :( because this bug should have never existed
<briancurtin> dobey: looking once the diff generates
<dobey> it's a silly missing "+ 1" for an allocation call
<ralsina> yes, silly off-by-ones
<ralsina> briancurtin: don't bother, I got it
<dobey> are we doing mumble or hangout?
<ralsina> briancurtin: BTW, look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1043359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043359 in Ubuntu One Client "[windows] Does not launch control panel if Windows Firewall service is down" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ralsina> dobey: mumble
<ralsina> briancurtin: after you are done with the rush of py3 stuff, we should do a release that fixes that
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah i saw that one come in yesterday. need to think of a way to test if that's up first
<ralsina> briancurtin: http://installbuilder.bitrock.com/docs/installbuilder-userguide/ar01s09.html
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's even the example :-)
<briancurtin> bam
<dobey> ralsina: ok; i will need to leave promptly at 11:30 today, and if we can cut it a few minutes earlier, even better :)
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: you talk first to be sure
<ralsina> dobey: before we ramble on mac stuff
<ralsina> thisfred: you're excused from today's call if you want
<thisfred> I'll take that :)
<ralsina> thisfred: we have a ton of mac stuff to discuss and AFAIK you are doing server-side stuff this week, right?
<thisfred> yeah 99% server side
<dobey> ralsina, briancurtin: and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/no-more-eds/+merge/122080 which is a fair bit less trivial. :)
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<ralsina> dobey: global +1 on the other one BTW
<dobey> thanks
<briancurtin> dobey: will look
<dobey> may need design approval on the -gnome one, but UI freeze is today so was hoping to get it in since I finally got a chance to do that work last night/this morning
<ralsina> dobey: if you have screenshots we can run it through design quickly
<dobey> i can nab one
<mmcc> hi folks. catching up now…
<ralsina> good morning mmcc!
<dobey> ralsina: http://ubuntuone.com/4SPMPsP5FysA55FQK5MU8V
<dobey> also added to comment
<ralsina> dobey: have a before shot?
<mandel> ralsina, dobey or thisfred, can I have a very simple review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/ignore-ds-store/+merge/122084
<mandel> the bug was really annoying me :)
<ralsina> mandel: sure thingie!
<mandel> ralsina, also need to rest my brain from harder bugs hehe
<ralsina> mandel: yeah, we needed that fixed before release, really :-)
<dobey> ralsina: one second
<mandel> ralsina, the ds_store one, cool I had no idea it was urgent, it was annoying me that is all
<ralsina> mandel: well, it was going to annoy everyone :-)
<dobey> ralsina: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85567180/u1-sharing.png
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, mmcc, dobey, briancurtin: mumbles!
<dobey> ralsina: is attached to the one "omg confusing" bug
<mandel> ralsina, there already
<ralsina> dobey: oh, great
<ralsina> dobey: I'll get design signoff after the call
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> joshuahoover: call if you are free :-0
<ralsina> that was meant to be a riendly ":-)"
<joshuahoover> ralsina: heh, joining...
<ralsina> mandel: on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/ignore-ds-store/+merge/122084 the indentation of the new line is off, can you fix that?
<mandel> ralsina, is not off that is an lp problem, open the file :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, see: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/ignore-ds-store/view/head:/data/syncdaemon.conf#L80
<mandel> stupid lp
<dobey> mandel: it is off because you mixed tabs and spaces
<mandel> dobey, fixing it
<mandel> dobey, done
<mandel> mmcc, the branch that fixes it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/send-signals
<mandel> mmcc, little and crappy but works
<mandel> dobey, please approve the branch before you go so that is not blocked :)
<dobey> mandel: bueno. +1 :)
<mandel> dobey, gracias!!!
<mmcc> mandel: I'll try to propose it soon, but it'll be after a new test bundle for sure.
<mandel> mmcc, no problem, I found something I can have fun with.. and is mac related :)
<mmcc> mandel: we don't copy the plist - it gets embedded into the daemon executable as a linker __TEXT section, and the launchdadd process gets it from there and puts it in a system location we can't touch
<mmcc> mandel: cool, what?
<mandel> mmcc, pync :)
<mandel> mmcc, notification center support
<mmcc> mandel: great
<chaselivingston> mandel: oooh, I would love that
<mmcc> will it work with growl in 10.7 also?
<mandel> mmcc, I'll add support for both, is very small code that needs to be added
<mandel> thisfred, when are the notifications shown in u1?
<thisfred> mandel, that question is a little too vague for me to answer
<mandel> thisfred, is there an action I can perform to trigger a notification?
<ralsina> mandel: why nt start with growl and then use that free app for nc?
<thisfred> mandel, you can drop a file into your u1 folder
<mandel> ralsina, because we can have both very cheap
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, no need for a 3 party app and is like 20 lines of code for each
<thisfred> mandel, notifications are / should be shown whenever u1 starts or finishes uploading or downloading
<thisfred> uploading is obviously the easiest one to trigger
<mmcc> mandel: you're going to run into exceptions from the on_download_finished remote call…
<mandel> mmcc, true.. I'll have to fix that too, is easy, or should be easy..
<mmcc> just a heads-up. gatox fixed some of those for the sync indicator but not all. you can see what he did. it's either removing or adding an asterisk
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, please don't hate me, but can we push this in the release: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-wrong-fs-action/+merge/122099
<mandel> is kind of important..
<mmcc> mandel, is fsevents.IN_ATTRIB == 4?
<mandel> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> hooray
<ralsina> mandel: I don't mind, but I have no idea what that does, so it's up to mmcc
<mmcc> that's the bug I ran into two days ago
<mmcc> +1
<mandel> :)
<mmcc> well, in spirit ;P -- when does IN_ATTRIB get sent, exactly?
<mandel> mmcc, in my case it got when I did a copy from one location to another
<mmcc> really
<mmcc> well, we do need to handle that event, and I figure sending modify is a good start… besides we need to have a hard look at fsevents.py after the release anyway
<mandel> mmcc, yes and yes
<mmcc> ok, fsevents sends IN_ATTRIB if it sees a file that has the same modified time but different ctime -- "the time of most recent metadata change". So we might be sending an event when the content hasn't actually changed -- will that be a problem up the stack?
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel: branch to hide the share tab completely -- lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/ninja-share-tab
<mmcc> this IN_ATTRIB was added upstream in fsevents trunk -- we could just ignore it
<mmcc> ralsina:  grat
<mandel> mmcc, no, we will check the hash and if it the same we do nothing
<mmcc> mandel ok then I will approve that branch
<mandel> mmcc, we do the same on windows
<mandel> mmcc, is a little ugly, I agree
<mmcc> anyone else want to review that?
<ralsina> mmcc: merge it
<ralsina> consider that a virtual +1
<ralsina> and... lunch!
<mmcc> done
<mmcc> wait ralsina - did you do the IRL test of mandel's fix-stale-broker?
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, we have notification center support on 10.8 :)
<ralsina> mmcc: no, I  didn't
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, cool
<ralsina> mmcc: stupid me, I should have :-(
<ralsina> mmcc: so you do it ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina, ack - mandel, can you elaborate on how you tested that? the instructions on the branch weren't totally clear
<mandel> mmcc, what you can do is the following, start sso in a terminal, ok
<mmcc> which sso
<mandel> mmcc, ubuntu-sso-login
<mandel> the daemon
<mmcc> ok
<mandel> mmcc, then in a second terminal start control panel
<mmcc> right, and I just have to be quick about killing sso-login right after I start cp?
<mandel> yes, so that it gets the wrong remote object
<mandel> mmcc, then work normally and things should just 'work'
<mmcc> when I tried this earlier it was hard to kill it before it finished and killed itself
<mandel> mmcc, you can use a test script to connect so it does not kill itself
<mmcc> I guess I never rebuilt the UI since the qss change for the tabs to be left-aligned showed up
<mmcc> hrm.
<mmcc> mandel, it's caching the credentials, so I don't think it needs SSO after it started up… I'm not sure I can test this, what am I missing?
<mmcc> it's possible that I'm just tired here :)
<mandel> mmcc, hehe, same in this side, I think a good way to test it is request bad creds, kill and retry
<mmcc> mandel: how do I request bad creds? is that something that happens in real use? sorry, I'm being dense here
<mandel> mmcc, yes, you can start without them in syncdaemon
<mmcc> so, delete my creds, start SSO-login, then start CP, then kill SSO login while it's running the gui?
<mandel> mmcc, mumble?
<mmcc> mandel: sure, just a sec
<mmcc> mandel: i'm there
<mandel> one sec
<mmcc> ok mandel, approved. that'll be going in the release
<mandel> awesome!
<mmcc> btw, why did we make the tabs left-aligned? is that for all platforms?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, to be consistent
<mmcc> mandel: wasn't it centered everywhere before? why left on all platforms instead of centered on all platforms?
<mandel> mmcc, no AFAIK
<mandel> anyway, EOD here I've got rugby training, laters o/
<mmcc> mandel: ok, thanks again
<mmcc> bye
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, before I go, we have notification center and growl support (post 1.3) support, I'll create a bug and propose tom morning :)
<mmcc> mandel: great
<briancurtin> does anyone know how to tell where a package came from? like i want to know where the source was taken from to install twisted into python3.2/dist-packages
<briancurtin> oh wait, i'm an idiot
<briancurtin> i did that myself...
<mandel> hahahaha
<briancurtin> i was trying to blame it on something i apt-get'ed
<mmcc> with the right combo of filesystem metadata and shell features, one day we might be able to have the utility that tells us what we did to create a given file. I'd call it 'wtf', as in 'where's this from'.
<mmcc> 'wtf ~/bin/python' => "you installed it in june from ~/source/python-2.3 while you were working on the back port bug" or something like that
 * mmcc done daydreaming
 * alecu will have lunch and do some errands
<mmcc> arg, tarmac not happy with client tests right now
<mmcc> had to re-approve mandel's fsevents tweak
<mmcc> ok, building a bundle with our tweaks for last-minute testing, then I'll figure out the certificate stuff and work on building a bundle for release with the right cert and an alpha version number
<chaselivingston> mmcc: should I have two sf's running at once in activity monitor?
<chaselivingston> *sd's
<mmcc> chaselivingston: no, they're probably there as a result of a bug we fixed this week.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: never mind, just got a popup that said sd error and asked me to terminate them
<mmcc> what did it say the error details were?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: I didn't look…. sorry
<mmcc> I'm about to put a new build up, so killing everything and starting over is what I recommend…
<mmcc> it's uploading - 56%
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, will you post a link here?
<mmcc> yes
<chaselivingston> awesome, thanks
<mmcc> Ok new mac client alpha release candidate build -- http://ubuntuone.com/7COx8IkZd5MInXLL3sb0BN
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome!
<mmcc> chaselivingston: please kill your syncdaemons and any other ubuntuone related processes, then delete the "Ubuntu One" item in Keychain Access before starting that. Also remove ~/Library/Preferences/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<mmcc> when you start up you should be able to log in with no freeze and see an initial-setup wizard that walks you through picking which folders to sync
<mmcc> if you could test that, then quit and restart the app a few times to see if anything stalls out on you, that'd be very helpful
<mmcc> don't worry about killing syncdaemons for that last step, just interested in the UI
<mmcc> ralsina: if you've got time, can you do the same?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, will do
<ralsina> mandel: looks like wrong-fs-event bounced?
<ralsina> mmcc: will do!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: made it to folder selection, but I'm stuck at "getting information, please wait"
<chaselivingston> mmcc: quit and restart and made it right to the cp
<mmcc> hmm, not great. sorry, have to be a fk for ~10… will check on that in a minute
<mmcc> er, when i get back.
<mmcc> chaselivingston: how long did you wait before quitting and restarting?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ~2-3 mins
<ralsina> chaselivingston: I have seen that on windows sometimes
<ralsina> chaselivingston,mmcc: it's something to verify but probably can be explained away on the mail describing this release
<chaselivingston> ralsina: agreed, and maybe it was just a weird case for me or something
<chaselivingston> ralsina: seems to be syncing ok now
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ok maybe I lied, don't see sd running...
<ralsina> mmcc: we should make --with-icon the default on darwin!
<ralsina> chaselivingston: confirmed some steps in the wizard lock
<ralsina> chaselivingston: next & finish still work though ;-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ah, interesting...
<mmcc> ugh. ralsina which steps in the wizard?
<mmcc> I only ever walked through with next and finish…
<ralsina> mmcc: the first one after login, selecting folders to sync
<ralsina> other than that, it works for me
<chaselivingston> mmcc, ralsina: sd seems to be quitting on me after a few mins of closing the cp
<ralsina> chaselivingston: yes
<ralsina> chaselivingston: we need to start the cp so it stays alive
<chaselivingston> so if I leave the cp up for now, it will continue running?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: if it crashes, it will restart itself at least ;-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: haha, good to know, I'll just leave it in the bg for now
<ralsina> mmcc: I'll do a branch to make --with-icon true by default on darwin
<mmcc> ralsina: ok
<mmcc> chaselivingston: can you make a bug for SD quitting, and attach your syncdaemon.log ? I'm wondering why it's quitting
<chaselivingston> yeah, sure thing
<ralsina> mmcc: the gc crash? ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: possibly, but I was hoping that wasn't so common
<ralsina> mmcc: shouldn't be
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1043983
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043983 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "syncdaemon crashes when control panel is quit" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> mmcc: mine survives u1cp closing, has been up 14 minutes
<mmcc> ralsina: ok
<mmcc> I'm seeing the stalled loading overlay on the cloud-to-computer page, and the computer-to-cloud page also seemed stalled but was just really slow
<chaselivingston> mmcc: mine isn't running even w/ the cp up right now...
<ralsina> chaselivingston: ok, that's bad
<chaselivingston> ralsina: maybe I should try a restart?
<chaselivingston> ralsina: of my computer I mean
<ralsina> chaselivingston: should not make a difference
<ralsina> chaselivingston: maybe if we could see logs
<ralsina> which I don 't recall where they are on darwin
<chaselivingston> ralsina: that previous bug report I submitted has my sd logs
<ralsina> chaselivingston: oh, awesome, I'll look then
<mmcc> ralsina logs are in ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone and ~/Library/Caches/sso
<ralsina> mmcc, chaselivingston: yes, that looks like the GC failure to me
<ralsina> why doesn't it happen for me at all? Could it be that I am on 10.7?
<chaselivingston> ralsina: hm, and no fix for that yet?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: not one we can package today :(
<chaselivingston> ralsina: cool, no worries
<mmcc> ralsina: are you just looking at the end? I don't recognize that non-traceback
<ralsina> mmcc: that's a bare exception inside twisted
<ralsina> mmcc: which is what I got with alecu's test script earlier
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> chaselivingston: what happens if you press the disconnect button and re-connect from within controlpanel?
<mmcc> does that restart SD for you?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: let me try, one sec
<chaselivingston> mmcc: it does start up when I open the cp, but apparently quits some time after that
<mmcc> can you pastebin the end of the syncdaemon log from after that?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: me? I'm not even sure I'd know where to look to find that :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes, you :) just the same syncdaemon.log -- I'm wondering if it quit the same way. you could attach it to the same bug or if it's more convenient, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mmcc> since it shouldn't be too big - I just want the end to see how it died
<chaselivingston> ah ok, one sec
<chaselivingston> mmcc: remind me how the copy command works in Terminal? trying to copy it to the desktop from the folder it's in
<mmcc> cp ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log ~/Desktop/
<chaselivingston> ok, also just posted a crash report I got from sd to that bug
<mmcc> oh, an osx crash report? great
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yeah, from console
<chaselivingston> mmcc: will that do for now, about to go into a meeting, I can try to get the sd logs a bit later if you want
<mmcc> chaselivingston: just curious, can you load one.ubuntu.com in a browser right now?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yep
<mmcc> ok, thanks
<dobey> ok, need second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/no-more-eds/+merge/122080 asap
<dobey> briancurtin: can you do it please? :)
<dobey> i guess he's probably at lunch now
<ralsina> mmcc: review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/darwicon/+merge/122122 please?
<ralsina> also dobey maybe?
<briancurtin> dobey: oh whoops, i hadn't finished that one yet. will finish in a few mins
<dobey> ralsina: +1 from me
<ralsina> dobey: thanks!
<briancurtin> dobey: looks ok, approved
<mmcc> ralsina: I am getting test explosions from that branch on darwin…
<ralsina> mmcc: whoa
<ralsina> mmcc: can you pastebin, my mac is not very dev-friendly right now
<mmcc> of course it's mostly the same explosions as before, will have to re-add my hack for the "wrapped c/c++" blah and see if that's it
<mmcc> give me a minute or two
<dobey> briancurtin: thanks!
<ralsina> mmcc: oh  ok
<mmcc> some looked new though :(
<ralsina> mmcc: it changes a default so it's possible it needs tweaking a ton of places
<mmcc> ralsina, all the failures are in test_share_links_search.py… http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176430/
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, I now can run the tests on mac, so I'll fix them
<mmcc> I merged your darwicon into trunk, so this doesn't have the full disable branch, iirc
<dobey> what is up with all the crazy ram usage from the u1client tests lately?
<mmcc> er, I mean, doesn't have the branch that you put up today to fully disable share_links
<ralsina> mmcc: it's ok, should be ok without it
<ralsina> mmcc: unless you already get those errors in trunk
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, I'll go check in trunk, just a sec
<mmcc> ralsina: looks like the same errors happen in trunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176455/
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, so not branch related
<ralsina> mmcc: and probably explains why the share tab is broken on mac ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: could you do a quick IRL test and see if my branch works? I can try to fix these tomorrow
<mmcc> ralsina: ok.
<mmcc> I see the menu, and your new tests pass, so +1
<ralsina> yay
<ralsina> mmcc: bug #1044012
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044012 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "file share tab tests fail on mac (and the tab doesn't work)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044012
<ralsina> I don't expect that to take longer than tomorrow to fix
<ralsina> so maybe we will do another release next week
<mmcc> cool, yes
<ralsina> school run! Will be back in about 30'
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/update-4-0/+merge/122131 basically same as earlier, just merging to stable to make a relaese and get it in ubuntu in the next 1.5 hrs.
<briancurtin> dobey: looking
<dobey> brb, gotta make a quick run
<ralsina> dobey: this branch bounced because tarmac ran out of memory, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-wrong-fs-action/+merge/122099
<ralsina> mmcc: you may have to merge that one manually ...
<mmcc> again, jeez
<chaselivingston> mmcc: fyi, just attached another crash log to that bug I submitted earlier
<mmcc> ralsina: how do I merge it manually? just push to lp:/ubuntuone-client/trunk ?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: great, thanks
<ralsina> mmcc: I meant more merging it when doing the release
<ralsina> mmcc: like my branch about hiding the share tab
<mmcc> ralsina: oh, ok sure
<mmcc> I like that better anyway
<ralsina> we'll get it in trunk eventually, anyway
<mmcc> oh hey, I forgot, I already did that. the build I sent earlier today has that branch
<ralsina> awesome
<ralsina> so one more merge of trunk and ready to package?
<mmcc> now fighting with Xcode to download developer-ID signed certificate from apple
<mmcc> the future answer will be to add someone from IS to the team on apple's site and get them an official cert too.
<mmcc> or potentially they can just use their certs, although I'm not sure exactly if it *has* to be signed by apple
<mmcc> as root
<mmcc> ralsina: merge of trunk for the darwicon branch ? am I forgetting anything else?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, for that one
<mmcc> ok
<dobey> ralsina: technically it bounced for that reason
<mmcc> ralsina: building with the darwicon branch now, I will sign it with my Apple provided canonical group Mac Developer cert. I don't think this will fix the 10.8 warning, but it might. There is a single "developer ID" certificate that will definitely make 10.8 happy, even with "gatekeeper" enabled, but only urbanape has that one for now.
<dobey> ralsina: do i need to get the patch to remove the search bits on the share tab, into quantal today?
<ralsina> dobey: ?
<dobey> ralsina: you disabled the search box in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk/revision/354
<ralsina> dobey: I don't think so
<ralsina> dobey: that doesn't change UI really
<ralsina> dobey: and I want to do a much better solution
<dobey> oh, it makes the ui insensitive while it's searching?
<dobey> or while it's building the index for which to search in?
<ralsina> dobey: right, while it's building the index
<ralsina> dobey: what I want to do is provide a second source of autocompletion where you type the path from the left
<ralsina> dobey: which can be done without prepopulating a list
<dobey> ah
<dobey> how does that search work anyway, hits a REST API and stores a big list in memory?
<ralsina> dobey: worse, scans the disk
<ralsina> dobey: when it hit my 300K files it kinda sucked ;-)
<dobey> yeah, that sucks
<ralsina> dobey: the idea there is that if you want to publish a file, you type the name, choose it from the popup, then blam, it's published. It just needs some refining
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> like it shouldn't search shares to you
<ralsina> dobey: it should also just scan UDFs you are subscribed to in this box
<ralsina> dobey: so, lots of things to fix
<mmcc> ralsina: build done, signed, writing a README with instructions on how to file bugs. care to look and tell me if I need to add anything?
<ralsina> mmcc: wooooohoooo
<ralsina> sure
<dobey> ralsina: i presume you meant "shouldn't" there. i would think it should search all the files you've synced to U1, regardless of whether they are synced to the local machine or not.
<mmcc> ralsina: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/123__JHLgeuLrloyEtTB0qzhRnpwOcXPT_bz_vqgV0go/edit
<dobey> well, hooray!
<ralsina> dobey: to publish, you need to have it locally
<dobey> just uploaded u1-client-gnome to ubuntu
<dobey> ralsina: why?
<ralsina> dobey: because it doesn't work if you don't?
<ralsina> dobey: although I admit I have not tried it :-)
<ralsina> dobey: and also because there'sno API to get the list of all the files on the server
<ralsina> dobey: at least no reasonably quick one
<dobey> well, ok; so technical limitations aside
<ralsina> mmcc: looks good to me
<dobey> the design should be that it lets you publish any of your files that are on the server, regardless of whether they are synced locally or not, and if the API doesn't let us do that yet, we should at least design the UI/code in a way that we can once the API is there; i think
<mmcc> ralsina: do I need to add any license verbiage anywhere? I actually just realized we might be missing a license screen in the .app because we don't have any installer… (!)
<mmcc> maybe just add a LICENSE file for now?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: add the file
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe we'll add a way to show the license once per user, the page is there, at least.
<ralsina> dobey: completion is modular, so we can plug further sources as needed/possible
<ralsina> dobey: the logical place to publish a file that's on the servers and not in the local box seems to me to be the server though
<ralsina> dobey: but yes, when it's doable, let's do it
<mmcc> ralsina: I just remembered --installer. that does exactly what you just said, and it works too
<ralsina> mmcc: yes but it does it *every time*
<ralsina> mmcc: so we would need to make it so that the first time it runs it has that set, and the following ones it doesn't
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, you are RIGHT
<mmcc> huh, when I first tried it, I didn't see it, I had to delete my creds to see it
<ralsina> mmcc: next time ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: so it only shows the license if you have no credentials. That's pretty much what we want, you are right.
<dobey> ralsina: well, remember (though may have been before your time), we were also discussing "ghost files" support a long time ago :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes, before my time
<ralsina> mmcc: only niggle with --installer: if you delete the creds, you get the license again, not only on startup
<ralsina> dobey: in fact, I don't know what those would be
<ralsina> mmcc: I am taking a break to be a dad, go ahead packing and send me the binary, I'll send the announcement late
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, agreed not ideal. probably will end up writing a file to prefs dir to check or something. for now, want to sneak it in to the release ("if installer or sys.platform == darwin")?
<ralsina> feel free to test it as much as possible ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: nah
<ralsina> mmcc: let's do it right
<ralsina> mmcc: this time, just add a LICENSE.txt
<mmcc> ok, and what's in the LICENSE.txt ? :)
<mmcc> just the GPL, or ?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<mmcc> I could copy the text from the --installer pane
<mmcc> basically just poitns to GPL but includes words about how basic is free but add ons might be paid
<mmcc> sorry to delay your dad break… I'll just put in the GPL
<mmcc> ok, uploading alpha 1 now
<ralsina> mmcc: sure, that sounds good :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: but put a GPL.txt too then
<ralsina> we need to include the license. The license requires it :-
<ralsina> )
<mmcc> oh, I just put the GPL in as LICENSE.txt
<mmcc> here: http://ubuntuone.com/0V2rH0fXsHeUSaPmFk5qn1
<ralsina> mmcc: can you rename it?
<ralsina> mmcc: that's more like 3.99a or something
<mmcc> oh, sure.
<mmcc> I thought I had asked about that already, sorry
<ralsina> dobey: what version is our latest Q release?
<ralsina> mmcc: we can match that one ^
<dobey> 3.99.90
<mmcc> so I should make it "3.99.90" and the human  readable string "3.99.90 alpha 1"?
<ralsina> mmcc: sure
<mmcc> ok will do
<mmcc> ok, uploading
<ralsina> yay
<dobey> alrighty. have a good evening all!
<ralsina> bye dobey!
<mmcc> UbuntuOne.app 3.99.90 alpha 1: http://ubuntuone.com/5blGZU9a93kufUxjOLnLxT
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome!
<ralsina> mmcc: I'll send the announcement tonight after I test it a bit
<mmcc> ralsina: sounds good.
<mmcc> I'm going to take a lunch break now… when I get back I'll do some more testing too
<ralsina> cool, write here if you find any "new" bugs
<mmcc> one bug - I noticed the menu says "file sync is disconnected" while the control panel's indicator is correct
<mmcc> I also just got a new syncdaemon crash, might have a better crash log
<ralsina> mmcc: release mail sent to warthogs!
#ubuntuone 2012-08-31
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, so, what is going one with tarmac? that fsevents branch is bouncing due to mem issues..
<ralsina> hi mandel!
<mandel> on linux?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, u1-client tests are using a lot of memory since a ew days ago
<ralsina> mandel: so branches may bounce for no reason
<ralsina> mandel: we got it in the release manually
<mandel> ralsina, ok.. bummer
<mandel> ralsina, got something nice for the next release: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/notification-center-support/+merge/122237
<ralsina> BTW: high 5 on the release... o/
<mandel> ralsina, o/
<ralsina> we may have some subset of that, the root daemon, the macfsevents code daemonized, share links working and the wizard fixed.
<mandel> ralsina, I'm right now going to take a look on why the root daemon is not working
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, I need to talk with mmcc about how to add nice icons to the notifications but works :)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome!
<ralsina> mandel: I am going on school run and have lots of errands today (banks) so I will not be around a lot
<mandel> ralsina, ok, no problem
<ralsina> mandel: but as usual, I have logs, so keep talking to me ;-)
<alecu> good morning, all!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, maybe the reason why it looks bad on a retina display is due to the fix for the scrolling..
<mandel> alecu, new mac os x client feature: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/notification-center-support/+merge/122237
<mandel> I wanted to get away form the files..
<alecu> mandel: the retina display bit sounds very reasonable.
<alecu> mandel: that seems to be the problem, yes:
<alecu> http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/50130-Qt-Creator-on-MacBook-Pro-Retina
<alecu> and http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lib.qt.devel/4477
<mandel> alecu, nice
<alecu> mandel: we should ask mmcc to include the relevant Info.plist items
<alecu> mandel: and then ask zac to test it.
<mandel> alecu, yes, is a problem that we don't have the hd to test it..
<mandel> hardware.. not hd :P
<alecu> mandel: ask christian to buy one for you!
<mandel> alecu, I'm close to my 3 years :)
<alecu> mandel: you are closer to two!
<mandel> alecu, also, heheh
<mandel> alecu, but I'm close than I was :P
<mandel> alecu, and feels like longer
<thisfred> omg, the new chat function in thunderbird is horrible. At least for IRC. Why didn't they concentrate on it eating all available memory, rather than build yet another chat client...
<mandel> lunch time
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> thisfred: you are actually IRCing from thunderbird? That thing figuratively exploded whenI tried it.
<thisfred> I was just then, it worked for me, after a fashion, but the UI is crazy
<thisfred> especially unusable if you use tb halfimized, which all my windows are
<thisfred> the chat window if four characters wide in that case
<thisfred> give or take
<ralsina> thisfred: for the "twitter is too burgueois"crowd.
<thisfred> ralsina, well it does twitter gtalk and facebook chat
<ralsina> boy did I misspell that one
<thisfred> but then, so does everyone
<ralsina> so you can tweet in only 35 lines. neat.
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> I'll see if the other accounts work better
<thisfred> but definitely  a no for IRC
<ralsina> wonder how the tweet app key limit hits thunderbird. They are supposed to have 10M users, and the keys are limited to 200K :)
<thisfred> maybe that's why they made it look like crap
<thisfred> oh, gtalk and fbook also totally unusable.
<thisfred> that was that then
<thisfred> also firefox 15 seems slower, and broke pentadactyl. Since vimperator already didn't work, I think I'm gonna go back to chrome
<thisfred> maybe it works great on Mozilla OS.
<ralsina> not a happy post-UIF day for thisfred
<thisfred> ralsina, well, if this was on quantal that would be one thing
<thisfred> this is my precise machine
<ralsina> thisfred: hahaha
<ralsina> thisfred: or rather... erm... bummer dude
<thisfred> :)
 * ralsina ctrl-c's his apt-get
<thisfred> maybe there's a web browsing and email reading plugin for vim
<thisfred> but then I might as well switch back to emacs
<dobey> just change your .xinitrc to "exec /usr/bin/thunderbird" and you'll be set
<thisfred> oh, oops past 8:30. Stop complaining/hacking on lp:gouda, start work :)
<ralsina> alecu: we need to come up with that estimate for joshua
 * ralsina starts putting numbers into a hat
<ralsina> good morning briancurtin!
<alecu> ralsina: I'm nowhere near close to providing a real estimate, so let me add this stack of old bus tickets in your hat too.
<ralsina> oh, a capicúa!
<ralsina> alecu: k, let's talk about it in the evening
<briancurtin> hi ralsina
<dobey> alecu: "the journey will take many moons to complete"
<alecu> lol
<ralsina> dobey: http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/30/lgs-ea93-29-inch-display-hands-on/ but I know, too low-res for you :-)
<dobey> uh, yes
<ralsina> however, a 29" 21:9 monitor would look great on my desk
<dobey> it doesn't even have a VESA mount
<ralsina> if god intended us to use vesa mounts, he wouldn't have created duct tape
<dobey> i want this new panasonic ips alpha display
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm; we'll need a freeze exception for SSO perhaps as well (although technically it is a regression)
<ralsina>   dobey: which bug?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/974637
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 974637 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Qt Registration and Log-in dialogs have no way to perform the other action" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> can't believe i totally forgot about that bug :-/
<ralsina> me neither
<ralsina> ok, let's file the exception then
<ralsina> I totally dropped the ball on that one
<dobey> let me see if we'll need one
<mandel> mmcc, I found the bug with the root daemon, what are the rights of the unix domain socket?
<mandel> forget about it, there is another issue..
<mmcc> howdy
<ralsina> hi mmcc
<ralsina> high 5 on release! o/
<mmcc> ralsina: \o
<ralsina> <slap>
<mandel> mmcc, morning! I'm looking at the root problem, it seems that there is a connection issues and the user is never added to the daemon, therefore the add-watch gets stopped there
<mandel> mmcc, can I see the change you made for launchd? I'm trying to reproduce what is going on with some testing scripts
<mmcc> mandel: ok, do you need me to push my… yeah, ok
<mandel> mmcc, also the source of the plist would be nice :)
<mandel> mmcc, yes :)
<mmcc> mandel, why do you need the source of the plist? I have a hunch you won't like it :)
<mmcc> oh wait, never mind that :)
<mandel> mmcc, that is the reason hehehe
<mmcc> if you're running your own copy of the daemon, then I bet you're getting an error about absolute paths in the socket name
<mmcc> to see what the plist is in the built daemon, do this:
<mmcc> otool -s __TEXT __launchd_plist com.ubuntu.one.fsevents | grep "^[0-9a-f]\{8,16\}" | xxd -r
<mmcc> this for the info plist: otool -s __TEXT __info_plist com.ubuntu.one.fsevents | grep "^[0-9a-f]\{8,16\}" | xxd -r
<mmcc> mandel, the catch is we're not allowed to pass arguments on the command line to the launchd daemon
<ralsina> mmcc: we are supposed to have everything needed to build on bzr so the sources for the plist belong there after some cleaning ;-)
<mmcc> so I had to make a change to make the launchd checkin the default action for the daemon
<mmcc> ralsina: oh, they will be - this is just handy debug double checking :) they're built into the executable
<mandel> mmcc, hmm ok, lets take a look at the code, anyways I think there is an error somewhere else
<mmcc> mandel: ok I'll go push it asap
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel, dobey, thisfred, alecu, briancurtin: standup starts in 3' ends in 5'
<thisfred> aye aye
<thisfred> so this is *not* a great time to go make coffee, is what you're saying
<ralsina> thisfred: right
<ralsina> unless it's literally instant coffee
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> mmcc is last, go me!
<ralsina> DONE: mac release! a couple of quick branches for last-minute issues there, helped around, reviews, team call, 1-1 with alecu, design chat with lisette, dash call with alecu & neil, other calls,  TODO: banks, errands, doctor visit,  minor mac bugfixes, start on making the share tab work on mac, maybe also make it work better on ubuntu BLOCKED: too many errands NEXT:  mandel
<mandel> DONE: added support for notification center and growl for the mac client: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/notification-center-support/+merge/122237 Look at the root daemon, my test script does not longer work which is bad news.
<mandel> TODO: keep working on the root daemon debugging.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<briancurtin> DONE: reviews, debugging in a twisted path to find where their bytes/str needs to be changed. we're sending bytes, urllib requires bytes, and somewhere in between it's going wrong (rather, multiple places)
<briancurtin> TODO: hopefully figure this out in a workable way and propose to antoine's t3k branch
<briancurtin> NEED REVIEWS: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-bytes-formatting/+merge/121711 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-dbus-str/+merge/121712
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: basic auth u1db TODO: wrap up <- | move playlists to u1db BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: misc calls, a clean Q vm, started learning about the unity dash and nux codebase, got stuck running unity from trunk
<alecu> TODO: get up to speed with dash devel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: team call, ubuntuone-client-gnome fixes/release
<dobey> TODO: reviews, icon generating magic, music store work
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<mmcc> DONE: release alpha 1, testing, bug filing
<mmcc> TODO: push branches, fix bugs
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<ralsina> AWESOME standup team :-)
<ralsina> finished in 2 minutes too!
<ralsina> thisfred: go get coffee, the rest, comments?
<alecu> hmmm....I need to change my BLOCKED above:
<ralsina> oops
<alecu> BLOCKED: got stuck running unity from trunk
<alecu> done
<ralsina> alecu: ok, you know who to ping on that
<alecu> still on :02!
<ralsina> alecu: yes, no shaming!
<thisfred> ⁵!
<ralsina> ok EOM it is
<alecu> 👋!
<mmcc> mandel, is your test script that's failing in the repo or can you paste it somewhere?
<mandel> mmcc, is in the repo under tests :)
<mandel> dobey, can I have a review for : https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/notification-center-support/+merge/122237
<mmcc> mandel: good spot for it :)
<mandel> mmcc, same there ^ and can you  let me know where do I add the new dependencies?
<mandel> for the buildout I mean
<mandel> mmcc, the script you can make it connect to the daemon passing the path with -p and adding a folder with -f
<mandel> mmcc, is in the README of the project
<mmcc> mandel: what are you trying to do with the buildout? didn't get that
<mmcc> t
<mmcc> t
<mmcc> time for a new irc client here
<mmcc> making me stutter
<mandel> mmcc, I added new deps pync and the growl one, I'll like to add them to the buildout
<mmcc> mandel: how are they packaged? are they eggs that you can get from pypi or something?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, you can use pip or easy_install with them
<mmcc> ok, then you should be able to just put the name of their egg in the list of eggs under the [development] section…
<mmcc> it's ok to have them in there for everyone I guess, we could make a mac only section but it doesn't hurt windows to download a couple eggs that it won't use
<mandel> mmcc, ok, doing a branch for that
<mandel> dobey, fixing it right now
<alecu> hey, all!
<alecu> Just got an SMS from ralsina, saying his connection got chopped off.
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> dobey, branch fixed and images uploaded..
 * mandel restarts due to Q upgrade
<mmcc> hey mandel, I just proposed three branches of the daemon project: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/mungeproj/+merge/122314 , https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/contextfix/+merge/122312 , https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/checkin/+merge/122313
<mandel> mmcc, on them
<mandel> mmcc, talking with alecu we found the following:
<mandel> <alecu> mandel: that seems to be the problem, yes:
<mandel> <alecu> http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/50130-Qt-Creator-on-MacBook-Pro-Retina
<mandel> <alecu> and http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lib.qt.devel/4477
<mmcc> mandel: the first MP is kind of big, but hard to split up because of the xcodeproj.
<mmcc> mandel: yeah I saw that in the backtrace. our info.plist already has NSPrincipalclass == NSApplication. did you see my comment in the bug I filed for that yesterday? Maybe I didn't send that bug to everyone…
<mmcc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1044211
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1044211 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Graphics and text blurry on Hi-DPI displays like Retina Macbook" [Medium,New]
<mmcc> s/backtrace/irc backlog/
 * mandel reads
<mandel> mmcc, yes, that is what I though, we added it so that the scrolling worked, right?
<mmcc> mandel: yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1018918
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1018918 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Scrolling shares on darwin does not work" [High,Fix released]
<mmcc> brb, quick baby watch duty
<mandel> ok, EOD for me!
<briancurtin> oh, apparently monday is a holiday in the US
<dobey> wtf is up with tests.syncdaemon.test_action_queue.TestZipQueue.test_zip_acquire_lock on quantal?
<dobey> mandel: should we wait for the icon for the notifications, or can we specify the icon as None to get no icon?
<mandel> dobey, with None it works as I have uploaded in the images
<mandel> dobey, so we can go with it and then I'll talk with mmcc on how to locate the icons correctly
<dobey> mandel: but i don't see you passing that on to the upstream API at all. it seems that you're just calling the upstream API with no icon arg and those are just the default icons in those situations?
<mandel> dobey, exactly, those are the default icons
<dobey> mandel: i don't know the growl/nc APIs, but do they let you pass icon=None to them?
<mmcc> mandel, that merge has the fsevents.IN_ATTRIB change in it
<mandel> dobey, the default is none already: https://github.com/kfdm/gntp/blob/master/gntp/notifier.py#L130
<dobey> mandel: but shouldn't your code be passing the icon argument on to the growl or pync API calls? as icon=icon for example?
<mandel> dobey, for pync it gets the icon from the calling app
<mandel> dobey, no, because sd is passing an icon that it won't find
<mandel> mmcc, I must have merged it by accident, but it should have landed in trunk, let me check
<dobey> it is?
<mandel> dobey, what is up with this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-wrong-fs-action/+merge/122099
<dobey> mandel: that test doesn't like quantal i guess :(
<mmcc> Love this note from pync homepage: "All the works are available under the MIT license. Except for ‘Terminal.icns’, which is a copy of Apple’s Terminal.app icon and as such is copyright of Apple."
<mmcc> "but I'm including it anyway because…?"
<mandel> dobey, bummer..
<mandel> dobey, sd does not pass the icon and uses the default value.. I can change that if you want
<mandel> mmcc, and yet he uses it :P
<dobey> mandel: yes please
<mandel> ok
<dobey> where are the pync api docs?
<dobey> oh, this time it failed because of memory
<dobey> why the heck are the u1client tests using so much memory now?
<dobey> i wonder if some recent change in the last couple months introduced some memory leaking
<dobey> omg pync is awful
<mmcc> why does ubuntuone.status.AbstractNotification exist?
<mmcc> we never pass a different icon in the calling code, so it'll only ever call pync or growl with the string 'ubuntuone'…
<dobey> mmcc: it's the base class for implementing the platform-specific notifications on top of
<dobey> "License is MIT except for this file that isn't included and doesn't belong to me, but is in the arbitrary zip file that this code will download and install on your system"
<mmcc> dobey, I get that, I just wondered why it was necessary. and why it was in a separate module, ubuntuone.status instead of ubuntuone.platform.notification
<dobey> mmcc: there didn't used to be ubuntuone.platform.notification; it was all under status
<dobey> and really there shouldn't be an ubuntuone.platform in there, but hey
<mmcc> hrm, yes. hey indeed
<dobey> one day i will move everything to be under ubuntuone.syncdaemon in there; one day
<mmcc> so is there some reason for using an abstract base class for a class with one method (in a dynamic language to boot)? this is an honest question, not a passive-aggressive style complaint  :)
<dobey> thisfred: ^^ maybe you can give a better answer to mmcc since you wrote that
<thisfred> I didn't do it
<thisfred> what?
<thisfred> mmcc let me think back
<mmcc> thisfred: don't bother if it's going to interrupt something - not super important
<thisfred> basically it was sort of an attempt at using interfaces to force the different platforms to conform, I think
<thisfred> it may have been misguided
<mmcc> oh, to inject a little static checking into python, avoid seeing runtime type errors due to different apis, that kind of thing?
<thisfred> or it may have been intended to be expanded at some point to become more useful, and never did
<thisfred> mmcc, basically yes, but I'm not sure I'd defend it with my life now...
<mmcc> heh. well, I'll go look at abc some more out of curiosity. doesn't seem to be doing much here though :)
<mmcc> thanks
<thisfred> mmcc, it may also have been a case of new hammer syndrome
<mandel> I'm off for the weekend, have a good one o.
<mandel> o/
<mmcc> bye mandel have a great weekend
<thisfred> hasta luego tío
<dobey> mmcc: how familiar are you with the .icns files? i'm looking at the apple hig icon guidelines page, and it has a table with "filename" and "canvas size" but not sure what filename is exactly in this case (ie, key name in a dict or actual file names)
<mmcc> hrm, pync is a python wrapper around terminal-notifier, which is a .app that just calls NSUserNotification … maybe we should just cut to the chase and find a way to call that ourselves
<mmcc> dobey, file name is an actual file name
<mmcc> to generate the .icns file, you put those files in a folder called 'name.iconset' and run 'iconutil -c icns name.iconset'
<mmcc> and if you have exactly the right number of files and they are exactly the pixel size their names say they are, it will work without any awful cryptic error messages, and create name.icns
<dobey> mmcc: and yeah, calling NSUserNotification would be preferred to pync I think.
<mmcc> so if you're generating icons on a non-mac, the best you can do is generate that .iconset and make the mac build do the last step
<dobey> mmcc: there's a tool to build the .icns file on ubuntu too
<dobey> but haven't tried it yet, as i wasn't 100% clear on the file naming issue
<mmcc> dobey: what's that tool called?
<dobey> mmcc: package is icnsutils
<dobey> and tool is png2icns
<ralsina> hello again!
<mmcc> dobey: interesting. curious to see how it handles the @2x stuff
<mmcc> so I would think that since pync requires terminal-notifier, which includes an Apple copyrighted icon (wtf), that'd be a problem with using it…
<dobey> mmcc: i have more of a problem with it downloading a zip file from an arbitrary location and shoving things onto the users machine
<mmcc> dobey: oh yeah, that would break code signing, we can't do that - but it'll only do that if it can't find terminal-notifier, so if we bundled them together we could do it
<mmcc> and I guess we could remove the apple icon from the bundle…
<dobey> i'm pretty sure apple doesn't allow redistribution of their icons
<dobey> i think at that point though we could just use cnames or whatever and call the API ourselves
<mmcc> it might be time to add PyObjC
<dobey> rather than shipping a python wrapper around a ruby script that wraps the API call
<mmcc> this would be two lines in pyobjc, and then we could get our native file dialogs back and maybe avoid the retina resolution issues all in one fell swoop
<mmcc> well, scratch that last one, I keep confusing those for some reason
<mmcc> but we could definitely get the file dialogs back
<ralsina> mmcc: which is a good reason, considering the non-native file dialog looks like ass
<ralsina> and not in a good way
<dobey> mmcc: so even more reason not to use pync then :)
<thisfred> ralsina, are you saying it looks badass?
<mmcc> I'm grabbing pyobjc now. looks like he's still actively updating it, has commits for py3 and 10.8
<dobey> ralsina: btw, who should fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/974637 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 974637 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Qt Registration and Log-in dialogs have no way to perform the other action" [High,Triaged]
<ralsina> dobey: good question
<ralsina> dobey: I am guessing I should, since gatox is away
<ralsina> dobey: I'll put it irst in my queue
<ralsina> lisettte: ping if you are still around
<mmcc> did anyone with 10.8 try the alpha release?
<ralsina> mmcc: I am guessing urbanape did
<chaselivingston> mmcc: me
<mmcc> chaselivingston: did it complain when double-clicked?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: I don't think so, let me check. the sd does crash after a while though
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I'm assuming at some point you saw a warning about an app from an unknown developer
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yeah, just had to right click and hit open
<mmcc> if you already started it, it won't show it again
<mmcc> or maybe it will
<mmcc> ok
<lisettte> ralsina: pong not really but still
<mmcc> thanks, I guess i do need that official "Dev ID " cert for releases
<ralsina> lisettte: ok, homework for monday, can you take a look at bug #974637 and see what to do?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 974637 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "Qt Registration and Log-in dialogs have no way to perform the other action" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974637
<ralsina> lisettte: basically we need a path from "login" to "signup" and viceversa
<ralsina> lisettte: I am guessing just a link-like text somewhere, but I'd rather not guess too much ;-)
<lisettte> ralsina: have put it on the list for Monday
<ralsina> lisettte: awesome, thanks!
<lisettte> ralsina: but now, i am braindead
<lisettte> and dying for a beer
<jgdx> +1
<jgdx> beer
<lisettte> :)
<lisettte> impossible to afford where you are!
<dobey> beer sounds good
<jgdx> im saving during the week lisettte
<lisettte> jgdx: i see! :D
<lisettte> enjoy!
<jgdx> have a nice weekend! :)
 * jgdx eows
 * lisettte is outta here
<lisettte> enjoy your beer too dobey!
<dobey> you too
<thisfred> mmmm beer!
<ralsina> OH A BEAR
<ralsina> Oh... no, a beer
<thisfred> There's an awesome new(ish) brewery in B'more called Stillwater. Highly recommended. It's not the usual super hoppy US IPAs, (which I also love) but more balanced European (mostly Belgian) style ales. Highly recommended if you can find them anywhere.
<thisfred> ralsina, bear hunting is apparently legal too in Maryland.
<briancurtin> speaking of super hoppy IPAs, i got a case of 3floyd's Zombie Dust. not sure if you have it out east, but its really good and i hate IPAs
<ralsina> thisfred: nice!
<thisfred> ralsina, well. I hate h
<thisfred> unting just for sport
<thisfred> and nobody eats bear meat
<ralsina> thisfred: you don't hunt bears for sport, you hunt them because it's fair.
<ralsina> just kidding
<ralsina> and yes, some people eat bear meat
<ralsina> but no, killing bears sucks
<thisfred> It's fine with me if you hunt them with a knife ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: http://dayures.blogspot.com.ar/2007/01/caprice-food-from-bear.html
<dobey> thisfred: guns for show, knives for a pro
<ralsina> sure, I give the bear a knife, I hunt the (bear with a knife)
<thisfred> bro's before pro's
<dobey> thisfred: bear hunting is legal in certain situations, in all the states along the mountain ranges
<thisfred> yeah
<dobey> besically the "it's coming right for us!" clause
<thisfred> dobey, I thought that was humans
<dobey> works for both
 * thisfred is lobbying congress for the constitutional right to arm bears
<thisfred> *crickets*
<ralsina> thisfred: I once read a scifi book called "The right to arm bears"
<ralsina> thisfred: about a planet of ursine aliens
<ralsina> thisfred: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Right_to_Arm_Bears
<mmcc> aaaaand… friday!
<mmcc> pyobjc releases so far behind dev, and dev has no install instructions! this is fun…
<ralsina> mmcc: sigh
<ralsina> mmcc: for some reason that or similar things happen to about 50% of our dependencies
<mmcc> the pyobjc web site says it supports 10.3.9
<dobey> at least we don't have to use the mac dependencies on lucid
<ralsina> as in OSX 10.3.9???
<mmcc> I know he's working on it, but it's one of those deals where he barely has time to do the code, let alone releases, let alone docs, let alone new website since 2009
<mmcc> ralsina, that's right, last news was from Nov 09
<mmcc> on the site, anyway. mailing list is active enough
<thisfred> ralsina, there is an awesome R.A. Lafferty story about a bear like alien. I forget what it's called though.
<ralsina> thisfred: haven't read much lafferty this century
<thisfred> nor have I, but I have a lot, is due for a reread, I think
<ralsina> thisfred: could be "Thieving Bear Planet"?
<thisfred> http://www.isfdb.org/cgi-bin/title.cgi?67528
<thisfred> yeah I think it may be
<thisfred> in which case I have it, let me look
<ralsina> I am sure it's not "About a Secret Crocodile" because I remember that one :-)
<thisfred> ralsina, yeah, it's Thieving Bear Planet. In the collection Iron Tears, which I highly recommend. He's one of my favorite authors.
<ralsina> I think I may have read that at some point
<thisfred> He also wrote an awesome historical fiction book called Okla Hanali, about the trail of tears.
<ralsina> thisfred: have I already made you read "Year Zero"? I suspect you are sort of the ideal reader.
<dobey> brb
<thisfred> ralsina, I think I put it on my goodreads to read list after you recommended it there
<thisfred> or ws that a different book?
<ralsina> thisfred: I dunno
<ralsina> thisfred: that may have been A Naked Singularity
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> this is the comic novel about the music industry?
<thisfred> that's not the one I got in goodreads no
<ralsina> yeah, the comic novel
<ralsina> not the dramatic comedy novel about lawyers with swords
<ralsina> but this one mentions divynils  and mike hucknall so it evens up
<ralsina> anyway, I'm procrastinating, and must stop.
 * ralsina dives into code
<mmcc> ok, pyobjc shelved for now, waiting for help from dev list on how to build the thing
<ralsina> mmcc: I suppose ctypes is not enough for that kind of thing
<mmcc> ralsina:  it could be done, and for something really small might be ok, but it'd quickly grow to rewriting pyobjc
<mmcc> basically everything would be a call to objc_msgsend
<mmcc> waiting for help on building pyobjc is almost certainly better -- once it's built, it works great! :)
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, trust you there :-)
<mmcc> ok, time to head out for lunch… on time today for once
<dobey> ralsina: lawyers with swords? sort of like the Crimson Permanent Assurance?
<ralsina> dobey: it's the logical conclusion of what happens earlier in the book
<ralsina> I am a total nullity coding today. Anyone has a review that needs doing quickly?
<dobey> mandel has a few that need doing slowly
<dobey> the ~1300 line fsevents daemon ones
<mandel> is not ~1300, is it?
<dobey> well, one is 834, one is 1001, and one is 1351
<dobey> oh, and one is 719
<dobey> mmcc: commit message missing on your branch
<ralsina> ok, I am just too tired. I'll come back later.Ping me for anything you need. If not, have a nice weekend folks!
<dobey> mmcc: back?
<mmcc> back.
<mmcc> looking at the commit message now.
<mmcc> fixed, thanks
<dobey> mmcc: can you test if http://ubuntuone.com/20WronrwBSf1EHhkMpqt7Q is doing the right thing on osx?
<dobey> it's not the new icons, but the current ones we have for ubuntu
<dobey> should have a 16, 32, and 256px image in there, though i think the 256px one is probably blank
<mmcc> yes, that's what I see, and the 256 is indeed blank
<dobey> schweet :)
<dobey> now where's the list of sizes we need for the windows .ico
<ralsina> dobey: look at the .ico that's on ubuntuone-windows-installer
<dobey> ralsina: it has 3 sizes; i don't think that's up to par with the MS documentation about what you should have :)
<dobey> yay, finally found an msdn page
<dobey> sweet. now just need to update the big svg file with all the new icons
<mmcc> the branch that fixed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/992595 merged in July, what happened that the bug wasn't closed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 992595 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "The sso backend on Mac OS X shows an icon in the Mac OS X dock" [Medium,In progress]
<briancurtin> just spent a few minutes slaming my head off the desk when "bzr ci" wouldn't work on a twisted hg checkout
<briancurtin> so, yeah, happy friday
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> briancurtin: related: http://r-wos.org/hacks/gti
<briancurtin> ha, i saw that yesterday
<briancurtin> i just emailed myself a copy of my hgrc from another machine just to see if that would do it...nope, you still have to type the right command :)
<dobey> it needs more stickers
<mmcc> really trivial mac packaging review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/bump-version-3.99.90a1/+merge/122366
<mmcc> I guess that's just you dobey?
<dobey> and anyone else who can review it
<briancurtin> approved
<mmcc> thanks guys
<dobey> ok, am off. have a good weekend all
<mmcc> bye dobey, see you tuesday. have a good one
#ubuntuone 2012-09-02
<Jester86> hello
<Jester86> Somehow my entire ubuntuone account is now empty
<Jester86> Can anyone help me get my data back?
<Jester86> I have lost everything.. if anyone has access to restore files please let me know
<jgdx> Hi Jester86, you can contact the support team by filling out this form: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
#ubuntuone 2013-08-31
<Akiva-Mobile> is it possible to share a folder with just a link, rather than having to add peoples email addresses?
<beuno> Akiva-Mobile, no, there's no feature for sharing folders
<beuno> (with a link :))
<Akiva-Mobile> beuno: so if I wanted to give access to some people, I would first have to specify their email addresses?
<beuno> Akiva-Mobile, indeed
<Akiva-Mobile> Thats annoying. Seems like no cloud service does that
#ubuntuone 2018-08-28
<leftyfb> I disabled 2FA a long time ago on my launchpad account and now for some reason it's asking me for the verification code. I of course don't have this. How do I get back in?
<leftyfb> This is a pretty urgent problem as I need to get onto launchpad for work
#ubuntuone 2020-08-25
<chief-monk> Hello
